# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  KingYoshi's Dream journal......

## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Normal Dreams*, *Lucid Dreams*, and *Nightmares* will be individually numbered.


*Lucid Tasks Log:*
Basic Tasks of the Month
-Go Diving (April '09)
-Give a Flower to a Dream Character (May '09)
-Ask You Father a Question About Yourself (June '09)
-Scare a Dream Character (October '09)
-Go into sunlight and see if you have a shadow (February '10)

Advanced Tasks of the Month
-Walk on a Rainbow (March '09)
-Ride a Cloud (April '09)
-Turn Into a Mythical Creature (May '09)
-Fight a Sith (June '09)
-Explode (July '09)
-Make a Tornado (August '09)
-Make the Leaves Fall, Then Go Back (September '09)
-Get Married on the Maid of the Mist (February '10)
-Fly Through a Forest of Truffula Trees (March '10)

Lucid Task of the Year 2009 (Complete)
-Visit the Colossus of Rhodes (May)
-Visit the Pyramid of Giza (May)
-Visit Hanging Gardens of Babylon (June)
-Visit Statue of Zeus at Olympia (June)
-Visit the Lighthouse of Alexandria (August)
-Visit the Temple of Artemis (October)
-Visit the Mausoleum of Mausolus (November)

Lucid Task of the Year 2010 (In progress...)
-Take Part in or Witness a Gladiator Fight (February)
-Witness the End of the World (February)

*Dream Stats:*
Number of "recorded" Lucid Dreams:                                                174
Number of "recorded" Normal Dreams:                                              115
Number of "recorded" Nightmares:                                                   5
Total Number of "recorded" Dreams:                                                291
Most "counted" Dreams in one night:                                               5 (March 25, 2009, April 14, 2009, May 13, 2009)
Most "counted" Lucid Dreams in one night:                                       5 (May 13, 2009)
Most "counted" Lucid Dreams in a week (7 day period):                      10 (May 10-16, 2009)
Most "counted" Lucid Dreams in one month:                                     22 (May 2009)
DILD's:                                                                                      88
WILD's:                                                                                     60
DEILD's:                                                                                    25
EILD's:                                                                                       1

*Lucids by the Month:*
November '08 - 10
December '08 - 0*
January '09 - 0*
February '09 - 2**
March '09 - 10
April '09 - 20
May '09 - 22
June '09 - 9
July '09 - 9
August '09 - 11
September '09 - 14
October '09 - 22
November '09 - 7**
December '09 - 0*
January '10 - 9
February '10 - 11
March '10 - 15
April '10 - January '11 3**

*_didn't record my lucid dreams at this time_
**_Had many more, but failed to record them_

*Lucids by the Year:*
2008 - 10
2009 - 126
2010 - 38

*Dream Categories:*
_Boss Battle_ - The dream is based around a boss, nemesis, or enemy. Usually ends with a confrontation or "Boss Battle."
_Gaming_ - This dream is based on playing or being a part of a video game.
_Sports_ - The dream is based on or involves sports.
_Musical_ - The dream is based on or contains mostly singing.
_Substance_ - The dream is based on or involves heavy use of drugs or alcohol.
_WTF_ - The dream is either weird or so crazy that it makes you say, "WTF!"
_Tragedy_- The dream is sad and ends with or contains a tragic event.
_Romance_ - The dream is based upon or heavily involves love, sex, or lust.
_Action_ - The dream involves car chases, gunfights, war or any action based activities that would be found in an action movie.
_Adventure_ - The dream involves a series of events that embark characters on a quest or journey, usually to an unknown place. 
_Horror_ - Usually a nightmare, this dream contains beasts, monsters or the like.
_Random_ - This dream contains are large mixture of categories. It generally switches scenes quite frequently. 
_Party_ - The dream involves or takes place at a party.
_Exploration_ - The dream doesn't contain much direction. A "go with the flow" type of exploration of the dream world/mind.
_Shared_ - A dream that I believe was shared with another fellow dreamer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I found the site by complete accident yestarday November 2, 2008. My mind was absoluetly blown away by what I found. I have had Lucid dreams in my past, but never thought I could purposely have them. I was even more amazed whenever I read what a WILD was. I have felt the process of a WILD many, many times but never knew what it was. Quite honestly, WILD's freaked me out. I often heard intense, almost demonic conversation and loud banging and clanging noises. I always woke myself up before I fell into the dream due to fear. Won't be doing that anymore, lol. Anyway after browsing through this site last night I become tired and placed a notebook and pen on my bed stand. I was prepared to become a Lucid dreamer. I thought it would be rather easy for me as I have had many Lucid dreams in the past, unintentionally of course. However, I never thought I would have one my first night trying. Now granted it wasn't the most clear dream I've ever had and it wasn't as bright and vibrant and on a high level of reality as I expect to reach one day, but it was nice and refreshing nonetheless. Ok here it goes...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

November 3, 2008
*Lucid Dream 1: The Master of Dreams*
around 3:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_

For some reason I was having false awakenings all night. With each false awakening I forgot the previous dream, but then it finally happened. The first part of the dream I remember is that I was a video game designer and I was creating a role playing game (RPG). After a few short moments the scene changed and I was in a Hotel at the beach with a couple of friends.

 I noticed the hotel was the one from my game and I knew I could alter the elements around me (I'm not Lucid yet, but close) I pulled out a palm pilot and began placing monster in the hotel. I set up 2 poisonous plants in the lobby, but I didn't tell my friends what I was doing I just told them to run as the plants grew out of the floor. As we were running I used a palm pilot to create Skeletons with pirate swords chasing after us. We ran outside and down to the beach, where I stopped and said to myself, "I wonder if I can control them and make them play a game of touch football with us." (I'm still not Lucid. I didn't think I was dreaming I just thought the palm pilot controlled the skeletons). So we began all playing touch football. 

I can't remember many details of the game, but I know my team won and we were celebrating, when it happened! I jumped in the air to celebrate and performed a back flip. After landing I thought, "Wait a minute. I can't do a backflip!" So I tried it again, but with no success. I then attempted to fly. I tried to hover but it didn't work. I even tried the invisible ladder technique, but it didn't work either. I was about to lose hope when I remembered I had just played a game of football with skeletons.

I was Lucid. I wasn't sure what to do so I ran at superhuman speed up the road. I badly wanted to run up a mountain and jump off like I had read about on this site, but for some reason I couldn't get enough speed to do it. Instead I decided to run into a nearby house. It was like 4:00am dreamtime and everyone in the house was asleep. I thought about waking them up and scaring them, but I decided not to. I paused and tried to think of what to do when I came up with an awsome idea. I wanted to fly to Japan and compete in ninja warrior. I had to get out of that house first though. I was looking for a way out when I started to feel like I was about to wake up, so I started spinning in circles and to my astonishment IT WORKED!!! I just sat there for a while in amazement that I could remember things from the real world here in the dream world. After running through the house for a bit, I saw that every window was a stained glass with paintings of angels on them. I must have lost some Lucidty as I started to worry if I could even get out of the house, then I remembered I was dreaming so I just jumped into them and they popped out completely intact. It made a loud noise and it woke up the residents. I hid on the roof and watched as they walked outside. I saw a large shadow come up behind them and then out of the shadow came a large three headed dog and a man who resembled Merlin. The great beast walked toward the three people. Each head devoured a person and Merlin raised his staff and summoned me towards him. I couldn't control my body it just floated toward him. After landing I attempted to fight him, but as i swung my fist, he punched my fist with his fist and caused me to collapse. I thought he was gonna kill me but instead he told me to follow him. While following him, he explained the world of Lucid dreams and told me I would soon use dreams as my playground. I came to the realization that this guy is the most powerful Lucid Dreamer alive, He was the master of dreams. (Anyone else have a character in their dreams who is all powerful? I found this to be weird in my dream. I suppose I just lost some Lucidity)

He took me to a cook-out of all places. It was a cookout for Lucid Dreamers in a clearing, with a pond, surrounded by woods. I saw a guy hovering around and I asked him why I couldn't fly. He said "You can't fly yet? You must be new." We talked for a while, but I can't remember what we said. He then told me to focus on a branch that was hanging over the water and pull myself to it with my mind. It worked the first time. So I kept doing it. My accuracy wasn't very good though I kept missing the branches and falling into the pond lol. I had trouble with long distances as well. I came to the conclusion that flying is hard, so I decided to ask Merlin to teach me. When I began to wake up. I tried to hold on, but I was so excited to write this in a journal that I kind of just let myself wake up.  I'm so excited this worked and even though I couldn't fly yet I plan on mastering that tonight or whenever I have my next Lucid dream.

Dream Sign Recognized: Backflip

----------


## KingYoshi

November 4, 2008
*Dream Fragments*
around 4:00am

Well, not a very good night for me. Had at least two dreams, but can't remember hardly anything.

1st Dream - Me and my roomate Cliff were trying to figure out a way to get the money to buy a PS3. Both of us were going around the apartment collecting change, lol. Unfortunately that is all I remember at the moment.

2nd Dream - All I can remember from this is me and my cousin Ian were dumping a gallon of spoiled milk down the sink and it smelled terrible.

There really isn't much here. I can't even count these as a normal dreams.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 4, 2008    
*Lucid Dream 2: Search for Importance* 
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Random/Exploration_

Well last night was a bit of a disapointment. Didn't get much sleep, no Lucid Dreams, and couldn't remember my normal dreams. So I decided to take a sleeping pill and have a nap. Here is what happened...

The first part of the dream that I can remember I was in my old Elementary School classroom.There was an exotic looking girl sitting in front of me. She turned around and lifted up her shirt. I used my mouth for something and then picked her up and handed her to my buddy JT behind me. I paused for a second and looked around the room. I notice how odd everything was and I immediately became Lucid. Because I knew I couldn't get into trouble, I stood up whipped around toward the teachers desk and shouted a profanity. I noticed there were three black teachers gathered around it. They looked up at me in shock. I grabbed the nearest object to me, which was a stapler, and hurled it across the room. I busted out one of the bar lights that was hanging from the ceiling. Crazy there were bar lights, plus the room looked like a run down classroom in the hood. Before anyone could react I jumped out of my seat and ran out the door. Afraid that maybe I wasn't dreaming I did a quick RC with my fingers on nose and I could breathe. I ran down the hall and at the very end was a window which I dove headfirst out of it. I immediately began the swimming motion and to my surprise it worked fairly well. Slow, but it was cool to be flying a little. I touched down and tried to take off again, but with no success. I started to feel myself waking up so I immediately began spinning in place. 

Next thing I know I woke up  in my bed. I could feel my hair sticking straight up and I felt real strange. I did a RC and grabbed my nose. I could breathe! It was awesome! I passed the FA test! I got up and it was amazing how everything looked so real around me. It was my apartment to a tee. I took off down the street and ended up inside a department store, could've been Target, but I'm not sure. I saw an employee and chased her down. Out of the corner of my eye I spotted a really hot chick so I completely forgot what I was doing and walked over toward her and began kissing her and "stuff". After a few moments I walked back over toward the DC employee worker and asked her if she had anything important to tell me. She said "No we don't have anything like that here." I hadn't a clue what she was talking about. 

The next thing I remember I was in a car with my friends. I told them I could make it fly. So I tried it and it worked, but then we crashed into a tree. My friends climbed outside of it trying to get me out. I was wearing shoulder pads and a blue and maroon jersey. Knowing I was dreaming I kept wondering why in the world I had pads on. I also got the impression that these DC friends were really pissed at me. Once I got outside the car there was an entire crowd that cheered my name. Not sure what was going on I threw my hands in the air and let out a "Yeeeeaaahh!!!" My DC teammates invited me to a party, but I didn't want to waste my Lucid Dream on drinking alcohol for no reason. though I kind of wish I had because there probably would have been alot of chicks there. I took off down the road which was covered in snow. 

I was trying to think of something to do so i attempted flying. I took off, but I hit a tree limb and fell back down. I gave up flying once again and turned the corner of the road and saw the most amazing site. It was like a scene straight out of the Discovery Channel. A white blanket of snow covered the landscape. Large peaked mountains and pine trees littered the horizon. A herd of Elk were crossing in the distance. I decided I would go hunting.I never hunt in real life. Only went twice and became real bored with it and fell asleep in the woods. I have always wanted to hunt Elk though. I ran into the closest building which happened to be my garage...lol. Not my house, just my garage, out in the middle of nowhere. I looked for a gun, but couldn't find one. I finally stumbled across a half broken crossbow. I figured this would have to do, so I gave a whistle and my horse came running toward me. I don't own a horse in real life, but somehow I knew I had one in this dream. The horse seemed timid at first, but I called it by name. " Come here Zero, its ok." It was a gorgeous white horse with just a few black spots on its hindquarters. I hopped up on Zero and took off. The minute Zero took off I completely forgot about hunting and enjoyed the riding experience.

I remember the wind whiping across my face. After a while riding I passed a house with a large fence surrounding it. DC's were having a cookout. I told Zero to jump the fence and head down there. He cleared the fence just fine, but we landed right on top of the shed below and it collapsed. I hopped off of Zero and headed around to the back deck. There was a girl in a skirt sitting on the deck rail. She smilied at me as I walked up to her. I said "Someone very important and powerful told me you had something very important to tell me." She said, "Really, and who was that?" She had the sexiest voice and winked after she said this to me. She then uncrossed her legs and spread them slightly. She happened to not be wearing anything under her skirt. I didn't want to waste my dream on too many sexual things, but this girl was gorgeous and I couldn't resist. My mouth only got a slight workout before I began to wake up. My vision went black and then suddenly I saw still snapshots of wolves, followed by coyotes and more wolves. I then woke up. 

Sorry for the sexual stuff, I tried to be discrete. I most definately want to cut down on the sexual activities during these Lucid Dreams. Seems like such a waste of time when I could be doing things I can't do in real life.


Dream Sign Recognized: Sexual Activity in Public
Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC
False Awakening Conquered

----------


## KingYoshi

November 5, 2008 
*Normal Dream 1: Beach, Drugs, and Rock-n-Roll*
around 1:00am

Category - _Substance_


After I finished typing up my 2nd Lucid in three days I immediately fell back asleep. This dream may have never became Lucid but it was still pretty crazy. It seemed so real

Part 1
I was at my friend Brandon's house. We were playing Sonic for the Dreamcast. He told me he had quit his job and all of our friends should head to the beach for Senior Beach week. I'm pretty sure we had graduated High School already, but I agreed nonetheless. I can't remember much of this first dream. We eneded up going to the beach and created a scheme to make lots of money by lieing about selling drugs. I wish I could remember the whole plan, I swear it was genius. Anyway I wake up for about 15 minutes and then immediately fell back to sleep.

Part2
Me and my friends are all loaded with money at the start of this dream so we decide to take a vacation to the beach again. This time we were just going to have an awsome time and stay away from the drug trade.The dream then skipped ahead to the beach. 

My friends were with me, Cliff, Brandon, Lil Brian, and Jon. We were climbing the stairs to our hotel room whenever we heard gun shots. I looked down a flight of stairs and there were alot of people crying over top of the dead body of a young teenager. Then Jon Lovitz in a ganster hat and coat approached me It didn't even occur to me that this was odd, lol. He was fairly frightening in ganster attire.. He told me he wanted to work out a deal between the two of us so we could control the entire Beach. I said "Man, Im not into that anymore. I'm just here to have a good time." One of his henchman, a 6'8'' mass of black muscle stepped foreward and said "No one ever gets completely out of the game." In fear of my life I didn't argue this point. Lovitz said goodbye for now, but he left his henchman, Toby, in order to keep an eye on me.The whole time I knew somehow that Lovitz was going to kill me, but there really wasn't anything I could do about it at the moment. I kept an eye on his henchman though. As I walked up the steps I heard the squalling of vehicle brakes. I turned around and a large black truck with black rims drove by and opened fire on us. Me and the henchman Toby were both shot in the left arm. We ran into our room and immediately applied neosporin which healed the wounds instantly Whenever I realized I was shot I kept freaking out thinking about losing my arm and never being able to play video games again, lol. 

The first night everyone was asleep and I opened the closet beside where Toby was sleeping. Inside were hundreds of needles, acid strips, and powder. The man woke up in anger. In defense I tried to talk him down, I said "Hey Toby whatever you do in your own time is your buisness and  its fine with me. I don't even care." Then Toby grabbed a needle and said "Its your buisness now." He stuck me in the arm with an extremely potent dose of Heroin. The instant I was injected Heavy Metal music started playing in the background like it would in the movies. By this time everyone was awake in the room and Toby passed out needles to everyone and made us shoot ourselves up twice. I refused to take a second needle and Toby grabbed me and after a short struggle he stuck me with a needle himself. The colors in the room became tye-dye like with shades of vibrant greens, yellow, and pinks. Time seemed to slow down and I felt like I was on morphine.  I've been injected with Morphine in the E.R. before for real life. Side Note: Never done any drugs in real life, other than Ganj.. Toby mellows out as he sticks himself a third time. I look over at my friend Cliff as he jams a third needle into his own knee cap.  I thought maybe I should take another hit but I was in fear of addiction so I decided against it. Toby suggests I go pick up a pack of cigarettes and he'll split the price with me. So I agree and stumble out the door. 

I climb down the steps in an unnecessarily difficult manner. I climb on the outside of the railings down the steps almost falling with every step. Of course every time i slip and about fall to my death, I crack up laughing and completely forget what I'm doing. I eventually made it to the bottom and walked out to the side walk. I look around, My vision is distorted and slightly blurred, my hearing is altered as well. Everything is much more quiet than it should be. Kind of like I have earmuffs on. Reggae music was playing quietly in the background as I stumbled across the street realizing just how messed up I was. There were multiple Jamaicans walking around with boom boxes, smoking weed, and laughing at me as I stumbled around like the town drunk. There was a Huge Sheetz, but it was set up food court style with an open market and everything was set up in sections. I finally found the lighter section and grabbed the one that looked like a gun, I had completely forgot why I came down here in the first place so I just stumbled around the Sheetz Market. I ended up buying the lighter plus a knife, a book of weaponology, a Full Throttle energy drink and I decided not to buy the bible that had a cut out in the middle of the pages to conceal a gun. (Its weird I even considered buying this in the first place. Actually kind of disturbing). I was on my way back to the hotel when I woke up.

The craziest thing about this dream was with the exception of Neosporin healing a bullet wound instantly, there really wasn't anything "out of this world" enough for me to catch and become Lucid. Plus it was crazy how messed up I was in my dream. It seemed so real. I guess it could have had something to do with the sleeping pill I took earlier.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 5, 2008
*Normal Dream 2 : The Behemoth Ray*
about 8:00am

Category - _Boss Battle_


Me and my friend Cliff and a couple of females whom I can't remember much were at the Beach. We were in a private beach house right on the shoreline. We were jumping off the back deck into the ocean and having a good time. We swam for a while and got out of the water. Then the scene changed. 

We were all on the deck of the house I grew up in. It's located on the side of a mountain, but sea water had somehow flooded my neighborhood. We were getting ready to jump in for another go when we noticed a large group of stinrays swimming our way. We watched them for a bit and was going to wait until they passed before diving in again. After watching for a while I noticed an enormous dark shadow pass up under my deck. Then I saw it, a stingray barb (tail) that was around 16 feet long stuck out of the water and splashed a huge wave on the deck knocking us all down. We scrambled to our feet and peaked over the deck. There was a stingray about 40 feet long. It jumped out of the water and swung its massive tail at us. We all ducked under it and I told everyone to get inside the house and I jumped off the side of the deck onto the shoreline. I waited for the massive stingray to charge at me it lunged out of the water and I dove out of the way at the last second. The stingray was helplessly stuck out of water atop a hill to the side of my house. We watched it for a while as it struggled. It appeared to have died. 

My dad was outside on the side of the house cleaning his boat and acted like he didn't even notice this ginormous stingray. I walk outside and say "Dad don't you see that?" He casually said, "Yea I saw it." Bewildered, I walked back inside and looked at the stingray once more out the window. The stingray suddenly turned to face me and it lunged toward the window. As it closed in on the window it grew smaller and smaller untill it fit through the window and crashed into my kitchen. I took off running down my hallway and looked back as the stingray was turning into a very tall old lady. I ran and tried to lock the door to my room but I couldn't get it to lock. The old Lady busted into my room and swung her barbed tail at me. I grabbed a pair of scissors and jammed them into her neck. She knocked me away and approached me with demon-like eyes. I jumped up as quick as I could and grabbed the handle of the scissors sticking out of her neck and ripped across her neck. There was a few moments where the creature kept saying , "How, how did this happen, how did I die." The dream soon faded and I woke up.



*Dream Fragment*
So the second dream of the night was a short quick one. I actually gained Lucidity for a short period, but I can't really count this dream as a normal or a Lucid one. I was with a girl I graduated high school with named Brittany. We were out on a date and she wanted to do some shopping. So we were about to enter a Hollister whenever I became Lucid for no apparent reason.  I stopped her and said, "Your 21 right?" She told me she of course was and I knew I wasn't Im only twenty for the record. Anyway I suggested we go to a bar. She said, "Well your not 21 are you?" I said, "Yea I just turned" I then quickly transformed my I.D. to where it said I was 21 and flipped it sideways with my mind. She was rather excited about. It was pretty cool but unfortunately I either woke up shortly after or just forgot the rest of the dream.





November 5, 2008
*Normal Dream 3: Hidden In the Abyss*
around 12:30pm

Category - _Adventure_


First thing I remember was being in a large room about the size of a gymnasium that was filled with 3-5 feet of water. There was a long row of bleachers protruding along the near side wall. The room resembled my Elementary School Gymnasium, but it wasn't. If that makes any sense...lol I was practicing swimming around the room, before I embarked on an unknown journey into the "Abyss". The far side wall was lined with showerheads and had two evenly spaced indentions with an underwater passageway that led to the other side of the wall which was much darker and resembled a flooded temple. I was part of some sort of school oriented team, maybe a swimming team, or diving team, or possibly an underwater exploration team. My coach was female and looked like what you would think a female swim coach would look like. 

I had decided it was time to embark on my journey. First, I had to awaken one of the many gremlin-like statues that rested on shelves located on the side walls. Apparently it would tell me what I had to do next. I told one of the statues, "I am ready" and it sprang to life. It looked kind of like "pain" the round, pink henchman from Disney's Hercules.  It told me that the guardians are very critical and they will test me before I'm allowed into the Chamber. At this point in the dream I knew exactly what he was talking about. It was like a hidden underwater "rpg dungeon" at an extreme depth located behind the far wall. Apparently there was some sort of treasure, historic discovery, or valuable information at the end of this dungeon that my team wanted. The gremlin then told me that I must take a warm shower using only the sacred shower heads located on the back wall. Somehow I immediately knew which one he was talking about. Me and the gremlin both swam over to the showerhead. As I turned on the faucet a bell rang and students began filling the bleachers. I told the gremlin I wasn't going to get naked with all these people watching and I just left my clothes on and began washing my hair. 

One of my female team members swam over to me and began talking in a worried tone. She asked me what I was about to do and she hugged me with a tear in her eye after I had told her about the dungeon and my intentions. I'm thinking this was my dream girlfriend, but I'm not sure. After I had finished my shower I was prepared to dive to the other side of the wall when an extremely large man (probably around 10'8" and well over 450 pounds) burst into the room. Somehow I knew this man was bad and was trying to stop me from getting into the dungeon. He couldn't swim, but he didn't need to. The water only came to his kneecaps, and some areas of the room the water was over my head. I was an avid swimmer and jetted across the room while he lumbered behind me. I could cut through the water at great speeds, like a fish. I also could jump out of the water like a dolphin would. It was like a game of cat and mouse and I was just toying with him. I would wait until he got close and then dive off the bleachers and already be at the other side of the room as he grabbed the air where I used to be. The bleachers full of students would cheer and laugh as I made this beast of a man look plain silly. 

Finally, I had enough and was ready to complete my journey, so I lured him behind the walls and toward the extremely deep area. He paused before the large dropoff and looked at me and my instructor who was waiting at the entrance to the Abyss and said, "Give up now, it's no use. I've already killed ____. He said the name of another guy on my team, but I can't remember what it was. Apparently the guy was also an Avid swimmer and was going to join me on the journey. My instructor looked shocked, but she replied, "It doesn't matter ____ wasn't even my best diver." The huge man said, "WHAT!!!"  My instructor said with confidence, "Zack (which is me) has the record for longest time holding his breathe and for the deepest dive. He dove ____ leagues!" (I can't remember how many leagues she said, but it was an unbelievable amount.) The large man stepped toward me and let out a bellow of anger. Unfortunately for him he had stepped right off of the dropoff and sank toward the Abyss. I was just about to dive down into the darkness, but fear set in and I woke up. (I have a fear of deep water, lol)  

To be a non-lucid dream this one was so awesome and i hated seeing it end.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 6, 2008

Well, Im dissapointed to say that I had at least two dreams last night that I absolutely can't remember. Even worse one of them was Lucid. I remember becoming Lucid, but I can't remember any other part of the dream. The worst part is I woke up in the night, but was so tired I decided to write them down in the morning. This most certainly didn't work as I completely forgot everything. Feeling rather dissapointed with myself I went to Barnes and Noble and picked up 'Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming' by Stephen LaBerge & Howard Rheingold. I'm not much of a reader, but I'm really fascinated by this book. Most of the info in this book can be found on this site, but its like a quick reference guide plus its reassuring hearing it from actual scientists in this field of study.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 7, 2008
*Normal Dream 4: UK Pleasure*
around 6:00am

Category - _WTF_


**sexual content**

So I decided I was going to attempt a MILD today. I set my alarm for a couple of hours after I planned on falling asleep. I hypnotized myself to sleep and the first dream I had was this...

My buddy Mike, who is in the Army and is stationed in Alaska had come in early. We were all excited and wanted to do something. Problem was none of us had any money. The dream skipped ahead and apparently we had decided to work for a UK porn site to make some extra cash.

 It was me, Mike, JT and his girlfriend Elizabeth. In order to work for the company, females were required to do solo live web cam performances. It was Elizabeth's first live feed so she was nervous and we told her we would watch and encourage her as she performed. You could send messages to her as she was performing just like any other webcam sites. For the record, Elizabeth wasn't in the same location we were. It felt weird even in the dream, but Mike assured us that "It's only weird if her mates were becoming aroused while watching." This made sense so we jumped on her live show. The show went extremely well and we all were real proud of her when she finished (orgasm). This dream was indeed weird, but it really didn't have a sexual feel to it. We were just proud she overcame her nerves and performed well. 

Once she had finished a message popped up and said the show had ended. Immediately after a message poped up that said the website was returning to "Old Danish Style" whatever that meant. A message from the producer of the site popped up and said "This is really my favorite style." I remember being really pissed off that they changed the site around for no apparent reason This is actually a pet peeve of mine. When websites change their layout or style for no reason. It always makes it hard to get used to once you got familiar with the old style.. There were British flags and other nonsense flags lining the bottom of the page. The price of everything on the site was also converted to Euros, lol. I kept wondering if we would be paid with euros as well. Moments later my alarm clock woke me up. I'm getting ready to head back to sleep and attempt my MILD....hoping for the best!



Bad news and good news, Bad news is I failed my MILD, but the dream I tried to jump back into wasn't gonna be an easy one to do. The last thing I remembered from it was just a first person view of the computer screen. The good news is I had three more dreams and became Lucid in two of them. First one is the normal dream and it went something like this....


November 7, 2008
*Normal Dream 5: Old School Ballin'*
around 9:00am

Category - _Sports_


The dream started out in my old elementary schools recreational center or as we called it, The Annex. I was on a the high school basketball team. It was my junior year. It was our first practice of the year Apparently the coach wasn't holding a tryout, because I wouldn't have made it. I was never a basketball player. I've always been a football and baseball guy. We were all grouped together and talking before practice started. Chastin who is like 6'5" and was our star player in high school was going to legally change his name just for basketball season. He had planned on changing his name from Chastin Akers to Matt Chingo. He thought that name would give him more attention from college recruits and pro scouts. Our coach was a women I used to work with named, Reva. In the dream she also had a small buisness of selling stepping stones and decorative stones for gardens and yard decoration. She had a tall shelf full of them in the corner of the gym. 

Somehow me and my friends got on the subject of juggling. Juggling is one of my useless skills in real life, lol So I grabbed a couple bottle shaped stones and began juggling them. Other people were wanting to try so I was trying to teach people to juggle. We were goofing off and one guy, a little guy, was trying to toss a stone hookshot style to me. He overthrew it badly and hit my friend Ryano. Ryano is like 6'5" 300lbs Ryano got pissed off and started chasing him around the gym. After a few moments everyone had calmed down and we could hear our coaches keys rattling as she walked toward the gym. We hurried to put the stepping stones back on the shelf. The small frail looking kid tried to hurl his stone to the top shelf, but he didn't make it and the stone fell back down barely missing my friend Ryano and hit the gym floor and cracked it. Our teacher was livid and asked who touched her stones. I told her I was just juggling some and didn't break the one on the floor. She seemed a little angry, but she said she loved juggling, but didn't know how and I should teach her sometime. 

The next thing I remember I was outside in the parking lot with Ryano and Jon looking at the 2008 yearbook. I noticed I was pictured quite a bit. Soon after I awoke to my alarm clock. Not a very exciting dream, but I at least remembered it so I was satisfied.


November 7, 2008
*Lucid Dream 3: Foster Breakout*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Adventure_

I was a foster kid living in a foster home with my brother and two younger girls who were sisters. Not my sister, they were probably 6 and 10 years old. Our foster mom was a psycho and the foster dad knew she was wrong, but he was too big of a pansy to do anything about it. 

The dream started out with me in her room looking through her things. In her purse I found a bag of awesome weed with blue crystals on it. I quickly took it and hid it in my room. Soon after, our foster mom was goin around looking for something. She kept saying she was looking for her Newport Lights, but I knew she was looking for her bag of ganj. She came in my room and started tearing it apart while she frantically searched for the weed. I tried to slowly put it back in my upper right pocket, but it was in one of those plastic bags that crunch real loud and she heard the sound and asked what was in my pocket. Luckily I had a pack of camel crush cigarettes in my pocket as well, so I pulled them out. She believed it and continued her search. She left my room and my brother walked in. 

He smelled the weed and was real excited, I told him to put it back in the back and hide it. I left the room and returned shortly after only to find my foster mom had found the weed because my brother didn't put it back in the bag. She turned to me and said "What the (beep) is this?" I turned and ran out of the room. I was mad so I tackled my brother and hit him, but immediately helped him up and said quick we gotta get outta here. 

We ran out to my car and saw the youngest girl standing there with blood dripping out of her nose and a black eye. She was crying and said that our foster mom had beat her and she was inside right now beating her sister. The front door flung open and our foster dad ran out. I immediately said, "What are you doing she is in there beating up a little girl and your just going to run out!" He said "I'm sorry I can't do it I gotta get out of here." He then jumped in my car. I said "Wait thats my car what are you doing." He said quick go get your sister (foster) and I'll wait on you. I opened the doors to the car so we could just jump in when we got back. I ran in and got my foster sister and ran out followed by our enraged mother, only to find out our foster father had abandoned us. For some reason I instantly became Lucid.  I knew I was dreaming, but I still felt like I had to help everyone around me. I told everyone to grab each others hand and we formed a circle. I closed my eyes and began spinning all of us violently. 

I felt wind hitting my face and I opened my eyes and we were all flying on brooms high up in the sky. Everyone was smiling because they knew they were getting away. My brother looked at me and said, "Thanks for helping us even though this is a dream." It made me feel real good about myself. We were diving and swerving in the cool night air flying faster and faster when all the sudden I heard a police siren behind us and I looked back. There were three cops behind us on broomstick. They talked through a mega phone and said "You are not authorized to fly here. Touch down!" I had the solution, I telepathically told the police what had happen and they smiled and said "Follow Us." So we continued to fly. I got one of the happiest feelings I've ever had when I looked at the smiles on all the DC's faces. I woke up soon after, probably due to all of the emotion.


November 7, 2008
*Lucid Dream 4: Winter Ganj*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Substance_


I was in what appeared to be an abandoned mountain town. Snow along with a light fog dominated the environment. I thought I was alone and wasn't sure how I got there. I suddenly heard a radio station in the background. The guy on the radio said "If your in the area just stop by the station and blaze up with us." I thought, um Yeah! So I was looking for this station when I noticed that this place looked almost exactly like the Socom 2 map Requiem. Socom 2 is a third person shooter for the Playstation 2.. About that time people started showing up at the town. I then noticed I had a half ounce of weed in my pocket. In fact it was the same bag from my previous dream. For some reason I gave half my bag to some women who I apparently knew, but couldn't remember. I turned to see where everyone was going when I noticed I was wearing a T-Shirt and shorts and wasn't even cold. I immediately became Lucid. 

I turned to look around and see what to do next. There was a large canopy in the middle and everyone was congregating under it. I figured I would check it out. As I walked down I decided I would smoke some out of my bag, but I didn't have any cigars so I asked one of the guys under the canapy if he had a blunt. He said, "Nah, I haven't rolled one up yet." This guy was like 60 and looked alot like a guy I used to work with when I worked at wal-mart. It was him he was the bike assembler. I said "No I mean do you have any blunt papers?" He said "Sure here you go." As he handed me a blunt paper I rolled the entire quarter into a blunt and me and the older guy stood there and passed a blunt. He took a hit and said, "Wow this is Winter Ganj! This is the best weed in the entire Dream World." 

A couple more people joined us creating a circle each with their own blunts. We were passing four blunts among the four of us. One guy said he had some really good stuff. He said it tasted bad, but it was guaranteed to mess you up. I was so high my feet began to hover off the ground. It was the most f'd up I have ever been in my life. If you guys haven't done it yet, I highly recommend smoking some good weed in your dreams. You should try Winter Ganj. Unbelievable.  I looked around and notice why I was so High. There were like 40 people under the canapy all blazing up. The smoke was getting really thick under the canapy. Everyone kept talking about socom and how there were tons of Beta stuff and special socom gear and downloads you could get in this town. Plus weed was legal here and sold all over. They said once the convention actually gets started there will be sample booths and Socom tournaments. Wow! Socom/weed convention. Can't get much better than that.  I was just about to fire up another blunt to add to the circle when I woke up!

----------


## KingYoshi

November 8, 2008

I smoked before bed last night and I'm thinking it repressed my REM sleep because I set my alarm for a couple hours after sleeping like usual and when I awoke I was almost certain I didn't dream. Either that or I just couldn't remember anything at all. Not even a single fragment. Trying not to get discouraged, but its definately a dissapointment.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 9, 2008
*Normal Dream 6: Gaming with Pops*
around 3:00am

Category - _Gaming_

This was a relatively short dream. It all started in the living room of my old Richcreek house. Me and my Dad were playing NBA Live '98  I consider this game a classic. One of my favorite sports games for the PS1. I was playing as the Charlotte Hornets and Dad was playing as the Chicago Bulls. The graphics of the game in my dream were very close in comparison to the game for real life, except during the cutscenes (non user controlled replays or events between game action for those who don't know). During the cutscenes the graphics were phenomenal, like I was watching it on T.V. 

Anyway, Dell Curry, who played for the Hornets at this time, was having a great game. I think he ended up with 84 points. Well toward the end of the game my dad had his team lined up like a football field goal formation. I said "What is this?" He said simply "I'm just going for a field goal." I quickly asked "They have field goals in basketball?" He replied, "Yea, but teams usually just don't do it anymore." Dumbstruck I said "Is it still three points?" He replied calmly "Yea, its just three points." Sure enough his guy kicked the basketball over the backboard and he was awarded 3 points. I attempted a field goal on my next possession, but I hit the upper part of the backboard and it bounced back. I thought "Yea those are hard with a basketball, no wonder teams don't do it anymore." Really? I can't believe this didn't make me Lucid. Unbelievable! 

There was a crowd of people in the living room watching us play. The tone of the room was happy and relaxed, me and dad were just playing for fun. I was basically teaching him how to play and though I blew him out it was still all in good fun. After the game I remember my brother saying he rented a game for the PS2. I told him he couldn't play it because I had broke my PS2 while trying to repair it which I actually did recently in real life Shortly after I awoke to my alarm clock.



November 9, 2008
*Dream Fragment*
I attempted another MILD, but was unsuccessful. All I remember is walking outside of my Rich Creek house along with my two roommates Cliff and Zach G. Zach G. was the last one out of the house and he left the front door wide open. I told him to go shut it, but he refused. This really pissed me off so I told him I would whip his (beep) if he didn't go back and shut the door. He laughed and said No. I took off after him,  but his lower body transformed into a hot wheels car and he sped away from me. I called him a name offensive to women and turned to look at the house. Through the window I saw a girl I graduated with named Candice. I motioned her to go shut the door and she did. I woke up shortly after. Lower half of someones body became a hot wheels car and I didn't become Lucid. What is going on?



November 9, 2008
*Normal Dream 7: Bad Ink*
around 9:00am

Category - _WTF_

I was in the bathroom of my parents house and was brushing my teeth when I noticed I had a tattoo on my right hand. It was like a heart coming out of a hollow tree stump.Then I noticed there was a chain wrapped around the stump that twisted and turned down my right forearm. I said to myself, "WTF, when did I get this? I can't remember it at all.  Instead of noticing that I was dreaming, I thought that I had gotten drunk and gotten this without remembering it. Yep another missed opportunity, lol. It was about that time that I lifted my arm up and noticed about 10 tattoos on my tricep. There was one of a bull biting a guy in the rear, Toad from Mario surrounded by vibrant neon-colored shrooms  which was really the only one I thought was kind of cool looking, and the others i can't remember. I immediately started freaking out. 

I've always wanted a tattoo, but never could decide what I wanted because I didn't want to be stuck with something stupid for the rest of my life, go figure...lol I ran into the kitchen where my mom was sitting and I said, "What's this? and this? and this?" She pointed out they were tattoos and had a look of concern on her face. I told her I can't remember ever getting a tattoo and I don't know how these got here. She told me to be honest, and I said, "I swear I didn't, someone must have knocked me out and gave me these abominations!" She said, "but you have always wanted a tattoo." I replied, "Yea, but I wanted it be something I could live with." I started freaking out again. I was cursing and throwing things across the room. I got to the point I was so mad I began to cry. I just collapsed on the floor and cried my eyes out for a while Shoosh! Pretend I didn't tell you that, lol. 

After I collected myself I ran into the bathroom got soap and a washclothe and began scrubbing them. To my surprise they all washed off. I thought maybe someone drew them on me while I was sleeping, but they were drawn so well that I came to the conclusion that they were the temporary tattoos you can buy in stores. I was so relieved and happy that I woke up immediately after.



November 9, 2008
*Normal Dream 8: England's Secret*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Action_

Apparently I was a treasure hunter  kind of like Nicolas Cage in National Treasure. I was in a group with two other women and we were about to uncover England's darkest secret.  Can't remember what that was, but we were gonna get rich off of it. One of the women had distracted the guards somehow who were watching over England's famous treasure box,  (lol, don't ask) the box was being displayed for the public in some sort of outdoor museum. One woman was being our lookout while me and the other lady were hacking into the box. 

There were three large drawers on the front and with each successful hack, one drawer would open for only about five seconds and then close. We had to be quick on grabbing the loot. The woman was hacking and I was scraping the loot, which was mostly red and blue coins, and scrolls. The hacker lady hacked the last drawer, but i wasn't paying attention because I was looking around in fear of being caught. I only managed to secure half the loot in the drawer before it closed. I remember being afraid of the hacking woman.  She was like the boss and the brains of the operation. I knew she was ruthless and probably wouldn't hesitate to kill me.  Reluctantly I told her I didn't get all the treasure. She was highly agitated and said, "Are you serious! All you had to do was scrape it into the bag! Idiot, just push the button on the back of the box and the drawers will open." I pushed the button on the back and all three drawers opened and remained open why we didn't just do this in the first place I'll never know...lol. 

Once I had secured all the loot I heard a guard say, "Hey you don't have me permission to be snooping around in the royal box!" The lady said, "Oh (beep)!" and grabbed the loot bag from me and took off. I ran out from under the canapy where the treasure box was located and took off toward an outlying chain fence that surrounded the perimeter. I noticed a camera on a telephone pole just outside the fence, but I didn't care, I had to get out of there. I climbed the fence and sort of rolled over the top of it and landed on the other side. The two women with me landed on the other side shortly after I did. We all three took off running when I suddenly hear a shotgun blast. I immediately stopped and looked over at the women beside me. The lookout, (the one not carrying the bag of loot) had been blown in half. I looked back up at the camera and this time I noticed a rather large gun barrel protruding from the bottom of the camera. Me and the hacker immediately turned around and ran. The camera fired off a few more shots, but luckily they missed us. We climbed back over the fence as fast as possible. The guards were closing in fast, so I ran downhill and the hacker ran uphill. 

As I made my way down the hill I looked back and saw the hacker lady had been shot and killed by the guards with a musket. I ran down the grassy hill and stopped at a railing. I peered over the railing and saw there was a huge dropoff that led to a pond. I couldn't jump into the water because there was virtually no way to get out of the pond. I noticed a transport device that looked like a tram, but operated like a ski lift carrying people across this pond. i waited until it had reached the top where I was standing and I jumped the railing and grabbed the bottom of the lift with one hand. I held on until the lift had almost reached the bottom. I then jumped of the lift and grabbed the outside of the railing. I looked down and there was about a 40 foot drop to the pond. I scaled my way away from the lift  ninja warrior, cliff hanger style and toward the station, which apparently operated the lift. 

I remember thinking, "I hope too many people didn't see me. The large festival/outdoor museum was packed with people. I then climbed up over the railing to the other side and ran into the station. One of the workers looked at me and asked if I was the new physics engineer for the Ski Tram. I said, "Umm...sure, Yeah thats me." He pointed me toward the manager I needed to talk to when suddenly another worker burst out of the back room and said, "No, I'm the new physics engineer this guy is a fraud!" I immediately covered up by saying, "Oh, I'm sorry. I must of misunderstood the question, I'm just here for an application. Are you guys hiring by any chance?" The guy said, "Yea we are always hiring. We do all our applications online. There is a computer in the back if you want to use it." I told the man "thank you" as I ran into the back room. I opened the rooms only window and climbed out. I was running toward the woods when I realized I was going to get away. I was so overcome with relief and happiness that I woke up shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 10, 2008
*Normal Dream 9: Charity Card*
around 2:30am

Category - _Sports_

It was a fairly long dream, but I'll sum up the details. I was at the Rec Center shooting some basketball when Michael Jordan suddenly walks into the gym. Apparently he was about to have some kind of benefit game for charity at the rec center. Well since I was the only one there he asked me to help him warm up. Shortly after a large crowd of people showed up and volunteers came out on the floor to play in the game. We split up teams and I was on Michael Jordans team. After a while playing Jordan stole the ball and had a breakaway opportunity. He did a 360 and broke the backboard. He pucked the rim up off the ground and tried to put it back, but it fell again. He said "Oh well it'll be ok." and he put some cash where the rim should be and fired up a cigar which he began to smoke. After the game he made a speech then he thanked everyone for coming and he gave me a Credit Card for helping him warm up. He said "You can make some purchases every now and then, but don't spend anymore than 1,500$ dollars on it." I remember how excited I was and I was going straight to buy a PS3 with. I also remember my Grandma telling me that I should save the money.



November 10, 2008
*Normal Dream 10: Sideline Confrontation*
around 5:00am

Category - _Sports_

The dream started out during a college football game. I was on UVA's football team, and I was a freshman. I remember knowing I didn't start, but I played quite a lot on defense. I think I was a free safety. We were playing East Carolina and they were number 2 in the nation. Our record was 5-6 and ECU was 9-1, we needed to win in order to become bowl eligable. 

It was just before half time and the coach came up to me and said "We could use your speed right here. Can you play any reciever?" I said, "Yea I can play offense. I just dont know the playbook." The assistant coach looked at me and said, "Just run a deep post. You can do that right?" I replied "Oh yea. Let go do it." So I went out on the field and the QB gave me a nod. He called the cadence and the center snapped the ball. I ran a deep post and was wide open. The QB threw the ball and it soared over my head and was intercepted by the defense. The defender returned the interception all the way back for a touchdown. 

When I got to the sideline the assistant coach was yelling at me he said, "I thought you said you knew how to run a mother(beep) post! What the (beep) was that! You dont break off your route unless I (beep) tell you too!" I was quick to jump back at him I said, "I ran a (beep) post and your mother(beep) quarterback threw the worst past I've seen since elementary school." The coach jumped back, "That was a (beep) flag you piece of (beep)!" I then threw my helmet at him and yelled, "Your a (beep) college football coach and you can't tell the difference between a flag and a post, you are a (beep) waste of life. Piss poor excuse for a (beep) assistant coach!" The head coach came over and broke it up before it got physical and he said that I ran the right route and that the QB threw an unacceptable pass. He told his assistant to stand the (beep) down. I know we went on to win the game 31-20, but I can't remember much else.



November 10, 2008
*Normal Dream 11: Virtual Soldiers*
around 8:00am

Category - _Gaming_

So my friend calls me and tells me to come over he bought the new Call of Duty game. So I leave my house and head for his. For some reason, he lived down this long trashy alley in the shadiest looking house I had ever saw. Once I walked inside, it looked like I was in a 5 Star Hotel Lobby. It had pearl white carpet and just as clean as it could be. I was so amazed of how the inside looked compared to the outside that I accidentally bumped into their christmas tree and an ornament fell off and shattered. His dad was pissed, but I apologized and he reluctantly forgave me. 

The scene changed and me and my friend shaun were in a canoe going down a river. Apparently we were kind of inside the video game playing it. We came to a fork in the muddy wetland we were canoeing through. We were decked out in military gear with M16's and an AT4 Heat Rocket Launcher. Shaun was manning the rocket launcher while I steered us. I knew there was a reason ahead that we had to have the launcher ready to fire, but I wasn't sure exactly what it was. At the fork a giant mass began rising out of the bushes which seperated the two paths. It was a huge crocodile and Shaun fired off the rocket, but missed. The gator opened its mouth and my vision went black. Then suddenly we were canoeing up to the fork again. My buddy said, "I messed up and had to reset us." This time we blew the gator out of the water and continued down through the swamp. I remember Shaun trying to row us to a secret area whenever I woke up.



November 10, 2008
*Normal Dream 12: The Penguin Pusher* 
around 1:00pm

Category - _WTF_

Me and my roomate Cliff were riding to Princeton, WV. Cliff was driving and we were coming up on a farm to our right. A guy in overalls and a large red beard and bandana was outside beside a tractor. Cliff thought it'd be funny to take out his fence. Whenever the truck hit the fence it jarred me out of the window. The redneck farmer ran down there and Cliff drove off. The guy hadn't seen me he was just chasing the truck down the street cursing and throwing beer bottles at it. 

I acted like I had just been walking by and I had saw the whole thing. I started talking to the guy and talking about how crazy young drivers are these days. The redneck looked at me and said, "Well it ain't too bad I don't guess. I'll have the money to pay for it, soon as I sell off this shipment I got from the governor. Shhh, don't tell anyone, I just got in a shipment of penguins from the governor. Believe me everybody wants a pet penguin!" I said goodbye to the crazy old man and walked all the way back to my house. 

Once I got there I noticed my car had smoke in it. I walked over toward the car whenever one of my other friends, Nicole, pulls into the driveway and rear ends my car. The door opened and my dad got out of my car with a blunt in his hand. I quickly trotted over there and took a few hits. My mom heard the commotion and walked outside. She immediately became pissed and said, "Your dads smoking isn't he. Thats it I'm leaving." I was trying to calm mom down when my dad finally said something. I can't remember what it was, but he talked like, and had the mentality of Bernie Mac. I woke up shortly after.


November 10, 2008
*Dream Fragments*
One dream I only remember having Mosquito bites all down my left arm.
The second one I just remember being really hungry and all I had was a raisin creme pie and some noodles. I looked over at my roomate Cliff and he had two steaks and mashed potatoes, green beans, and bacon wrapped scallops.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 11, 2008
*Normal Dream 13: Impending Doom*
around 3:00am

Category - _Horror_

The dream started out on a cruise ship. All these people were mysteriously dieing on the ship. The innercom would announce every few minutes that another body had been found or another person was missing. So I thought maybe there was something I could do. 

I asked the captain of the ship if he had any leads and he said, "No, but every victim so far had told someone they thought they were about to die before they actually did die. They also all saw a lady's reflection in the mirror." After a lot of walking around and pretty much not figuring anything out, I suddenly felt like my doom was coming. I quickly ran to the closest mirror and saw the reflection of a lady. Another girl had glanced at the mirror and she saw the reflection of a lady as well. This was a really hot asian girl and I told her I wouldn't let us die. I was about to run off to prepare, but I saw the lady in the mirror wink. I turned to her and said, "Lady in the mirror, How do I stop it?" She said, "The monster will disguise itself, you must show no fear. Only then will you be able to defeat it." I said, "Yea, but how...how do I defeat it?" She said,"All in good time." and then she began to laugh frantically. I said "F" her and decided I would just whip its ass. Whatever it was. 

I was walking down one of the dark hallways whenever I noticed a man following me. I knew that this must be the monster so I turned around and punched him right between the eyes. The man fell to the ground and let out a roar. He then transformed into a huge muscular werewolf. I began fighting the werewolf in a boxing pose. I kept jabbing him in the face. I threw a huge uppercut and knocked the werewolf down. He then scrambled to his feet and told me in a extremely deep gruff voice, "My brother is on his way. He is even stronger than I." I thought this was definately not good, I was holding my own against this beast, but there was no way I could fight two. I immediately took off to find my friend to help me. 

I found him passed out drunk in one of the rooms. I shook him and said, "Wake up Paul Bunyan! You gotta help me fight!" Paul Bunyan woke up and looked around in a stupor, he said "What in tarnation!" The werewolf ran into the room and another one dropped through the ceiling. Paul grabbed one of them and tossed it through the window and into the sea. The last one I punched in the face and Paul Bunyan grabbed it from behind and ran its face down a bar smashing glass and alcohol all over his face. We were beating the werewolf to a pulp whenever I woke up.  Paul Bunyan? Lol, I didn't count this dream as a nightmare because at no point was I truly afraid of anything.


November 11, 2008
*Normal Dream 14: Dream Girl*
around 5:00am

Category - _Romance_

It was a fairly lengthy dream, but I'm going to sum it up rather quickly. I can't remember too much. My wife was Kate Beckinsale. She wasn't rich or famous or anything she was just a normal person. We had an RV and were vacationing in Maine. Apparently we had two kids. We told them to go outside and play and give us some alone time. I shut the door and walked over to my wife and began kissing her neck and stroking her thigh. About that time the kids ran back into the R.V. along with some of my friends. They had brought us ice cream and KFC. I was highly pissed and just wanted to get it on with my hot wife. I finally forced the kids and my friends outside and locked the door. We made love for a while, then I awoke.


November 12, 2008
*Dream Fragments*
around 2:30am

Can't remember much. I remember being in a tent in one of the dreams, but not sure what was going on.
In the second dream, I was running around a track, but unfortunately thats all I remember.



November 13, 2008
*Normal Dream 15: Unexpected Ability*
around 3:30am

Category - _Sports_


I was with my roomate Cliff and his cousin Mikey. We were playing basketball on Virginia Tech's campus. We were in War Memorial building playing a quick game of pick-up. I had the ball at the top of the key. 

I took a quick jab step and then crossed over the defender in front of me. I penetrated the lane and went up for a lay up. Their center crossed the lane and went up for the block. In order to avoid being blocked I altered my shot and just hung in the air for like 6 or 7 seconds. The center came back down to the ground and then I shot and made the lay-up. I went down to play defense and Mikey said, "Wow, I've never seen anyone hang in the air that long!" I said, "Yea I know, I didn't think I could do that." On defense I blocked three shots in a row and grabbed the ball and through it down court to Mikey who was wide open for a lay-up. I attempted to hang in the air again as I shot, but I dropped the ball while attempting it. I did hang in the air for a good while though. 

We played through the game and won by a huge margin. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 14, 2008
*Lucid Dream 5: Ninja Training*
around 11:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Random_

Well I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't remember any part of my dream. I immediately attempted to go back to sleep and I could feel my body going into sleep paralysis. I knew it was my chance to try and WILD. I laid there focusing on the hypnagogic imagery. It was like a cluster of stars that began to swirl and swirl. It sounded like someone was tearing metal with their teeth right beside me. I kept my cool and focused on the imagery. Finally the stars stopped spinning and I was Lucid in my dream staring at the sky. 

 I was excited that I was finally Lucid again. I took off running at lightning speed around my neighborhood. I ran down to my neighbor's yard and it was full of random things. There were multiple birdbaths in the yard along with a bear, some deer, a two-headed dog, birds, a statue of a panther and pirahna plants (super mario style). I was being chased by the two-headed dog, so I jumped really high into the air and landed back in my own yard. In my yard there were two DC's I didn't know and they began to approach me with their arms out. I saw they had lit lighters and were now trying to burn me. I didn't feel like putting up with this stupid stuff, so I took off down the street at lightning speed. 

Once I got to the bottom of my hill I remembered my task. So I closed my dream eyes and started concentrating on Mt. Midoriyama and the Ninja Warrior Course. When I opened my eyes I was in the same place, but Makoto Nagano and the rest of the Ninja Warrior Allstars were standing in front of me. I immediately began speaking Japanese (which I can't do in real life). I said, "I was trying to compete in Ninja Warrior, how come I can't teleport there?" Nagano told me, "You must train first. That is why we are here." All of this conversation was in Japanese, but somehow I knew what everyone was saying.  We then took off through the neighborhood climbing on roofs and training for Ninja Warrior. I woke up shortly after.



November 14, 2008
*Normal Dream 16: The Gloat Fish*
around 2:00am

Category - _???_

Me and my dad were wading and fishing in New River. When dad caught a fish that he called a "Gloat". It looked like a miniture tarpon with a solid black back. My dad began telling me a story about the gloat fish. He said they were what made the Black Sea black and they had gotten into the Black Sea during the great flood (Noah's Flood). He told me that if the great flood would never have happened then the Gloat would have killed out many species of fish all over the world....I then awoke for a few short moments and fell back asleep....

 I was in my old elementary school classroom. The teacher was talking about floods and flood damage whenever the lunch bell rang. I went down to the lunch room and got a tray. They were serving nachos, but the chips were just crunched up taco shells. The line was way backed up and everybody was getting aggrivated. Finally I got through the line and went to sit down with Jon and Weiz. Brandon, Kara, Cliff, and Shroomy were there as well. I don't remember much else.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 15, 2008
*Normal Dream 17: Fiesta!*

Category - _Party_

I was in my apartment and was watching a movie with two females. One was hot and the other one, not so much. I was starting to make my move on the hot one whenever my roomate JT busts into the room with like 30 people. He had brought a party. I was mad at first, but then there were alot of females in his party so I just let loose. Once I walked out of the room I noticed how huge my apartment was. It was like a mansion with a pool and an awsome deck at the back door. There were alot of girls I didn't know along with Cody, Hunter, Zach, Mike B, Cliff, Heath, Drew, Dale, Courtney and Caley. There were a few shady looking characters and I watched them so they didn't steal anything. I've had things stolen from one of my parties before. 

I walked out on my back porch and an elderly black man was there. He was holding onto a walker and was hooked up to an oxygen machine. I said, "I got a job for ya." He said, "Well I can't do much on this oxygen." I replied, "Yea I guess so." He was apparently my neighbor. Well if you see any suspicious behavior or someone stealing something you'll let me know right." He said, "Yea, if I see anyone I'll just skate over here and tell ya." I looked down and the old man had roller blades on. 

I was looking for someone to help me keep an eye out whenever I saw the 3 shady characters all under my pool table. I said, "What the hell are ya'll doing?" They said they weren't doing anything and seemed scared of me. I asked what they had in their hands and one of them held up a bowl. I knew why they were afraid and I said, "Oh, its ok you guys can smoke here. I'll even join ya." After smoking I knew I had to get dressed, so I went and put on my helmet and shoulder pads. I walked outside and the party was playing a full pads game of football. I took off running and jumped on top of Heath's head.  who was fully dressed out on the sidelines He fell forward and I planted his head in the dirt with my cleats. He laughed as he got off the ground and kept yelling, "Ha ha Zack got a sack!" I went into the game and I woke up.



November 16, 2008
*Lucid Dream 6: Kate and I*
*DILD*

Category - _Romance_


Me and my family was at the mall and I was looking around in Sears for some reason. I ran into my sister and she asked me if I would ever wear a Harry Potter T-Shirt. I was thinking, "Umm, Absolutely not." I didn't want to hurt her feelings so I said, "Umm, whats it look like." So went and looked at them and they were really awful. We all were apparently christmas shopping. We went through a few more stores whenever I caught up with my mom. Me and her got into an argument over something and I started freaking out. I started yelling and throwing things. She was yelling to whenever I realized something. We were making this huge scene in public, but none of the people in the mall were even paying attention. I thought, "Hey I must be dreaming!" 

 I immediately ran outside and jumped to the top of the building. I then hung off the side of the building, ninja warrior cliff hanger style. I dropped off the building and ran up the side of it and performed a back flip. After doing some crazy ninja stuff for a while I walked back inside and over to my Dream Family and said, "I'm lucid dreaming and I'm going to teleport us all to Mt. Midoriyama in Japan, so you all can watch me compete in Ninja Warrior. I closed my dream eyes and pictured the ninja warrior course. I began to spin, trying to teleport myself, but I was unsuccessful. The DC's started laughing at me and told me I had to spin the other way. So I tried it again, but was unsuccessful. My Grandma walked up and said, "Be careful honey, don't hurt yourself." I told her, "I'm lucid dreaming don't worry." Frustrated, I took off running and dove head first through a window I love to do this while lucid. 

I tried to fly to Japan, but all i managed to do was jump really high and fall back down with a loud crash. I looked up ahead of me and I saw quite a few powerlines. I jumped up and grabbed one of the lines and began swinging. I let go and performed a back flip and then grabbed another powerline. I began doing all sorts of gymnast tricks. After a good while swinging, I touched down and I decided I would like to sleep with Kate Beckinsale again. I started looking for her. I was running through the woods calling out her name when suddenly I ran upon a desk with Kate Beckinsale books on it. I kept running and slowly the woods morphed into a department store. 

At the back of the store Kate was apparently having a book signing. I walked up to her and said, "Kate, Hey." She asked, "What are you doing here. You know my boyfriend is right over there." I replied, "Ah it'll be alright. He doesn't know about us does he?" She said, "No, but I'd like to keep it that way. Your my dream guy, I can't lose you." I then proceeded to tell her how turned on I was and how stunning she looked. I motioned her to follow me into the dressing room and she did. We began foreplay when I saw her boyfriend through the crack of the door. He was walking toward the dressing room. I quickly hid in the closet.  Not sure why I hid. I guess I lost some Lucidity at this point  He kicked open the door and told her to get her ass back out there and sign books. He said they were on a tight schedule and he wasn't putting up with any of her bull(beep). He asked her what she was doing in here anyway. She told him she was just taking a break and he stormed out of the room. 

I opened the closet door and walked toward Kate, who had started to cry. I hugged her and held her head against my chest. I told her softly, "You know, you deserve better, much better, just listen to your heart. Mine is beating for you right now, and it always will. We may be completely different people in real life, but in dreams we can be together. Any time you need me, just dream.  Lol...I think I must have lost some sense of reality or Lucidity at this moment, because in that dressing room I was certain that Kate Beckinsale was also Lucid Dreaming and was in love with me. After we finished hugging, I kissed her and she grabbed my hand and pulled me outside. We walked right up to her boyfriend and began having sex in front of him. He seemed aggravated, but not really mad. I woke up shortly after.



November 17, 2008
*Lucid Dream 7: Quest to Become Ninja* 
*DILD*

Category - _Random/Adventure_

I can't remember much before I became Lucid. I was outside playing fetch with a dog when I suddenly became Lucid for no apparent reason. 

I immediately took off running to my back porch. I jumped off the end highest above the ground and attempted to fly. I soared for a few moments and then cashed heavily down to the ground. I jumped in the air and kicked my feet in unison like a flipper. Finally, I flew, i flew well. It was so easy if i kicked real hard my altitude would also increase. I flew around my house and into the woods where I came upon a large creek. I flew just a few inches above the creek and let my fingertips skim the top of the water. Flying is an amazing feeling while Lucid. I decided I would save my flying adventure for another dream. 

I landed and immediately started free running/parkour training for my attempt to teleport to Ninja Warrior. After a little parkour warm-up I closed my dream eyes and attempted to transport myself to Mt. Midoriyama, Japan. Yet again I failed to teleport to the correct place, once I opened my eyes I found myself in a Hospital. Most of the workers were asian, but I don't think I was in Japan. I tried to teleport again, but failed. I tried once more with no success. I looked around and there was a nurse approaching me. She was pushing a bed occupied by a rather hairy man. He seemed to be dieing or at least he kept saying he was. I asked the nurse where I could find my dream guide. She looked at me with disgust and looked away. I figured if I could find a dream guide he may be able to show me how to get to Mt. Midoriyama. I walked outside of the hospital and I was in a rather busy marketplace. Again most everyone I saw was asian, but for some reason I knew I wasn't in Japan. 

The next person I came across was an asian girl. She wasn't particularly attractive, just an average girl. I asked her if she knew where I could find a dream guide. She said, "I don't know what you are talking about." I rolled my eyes and began to walk away when I heard her mutter something under her breathe. It was a quote or some kind of statement I had previously read on dreamviews.com, but I can't remember exactly what she said. I turned around and said, "What did you just say...(she remained silent).....Where did you hear that?" I approached her and she looked a bit frightened and said, "I-I heard it once before on-on a website. Dream-DreamViews.com" I asked her in excitement if she was lucid dreaming right now and she said yes. I then asked, "Wow, are there others here too?" She told me there were and I should follow her. I followed her to a row of benches outside of what looked like a mini-mall. There were three guys sitting on the bench. They all had stickers on their pollo shirts that said DreamViews.com. They looked rather nerdy and unsociable, but I approached them with excitement anyway. 

I asked them if they were from the website. The guy in the middle replied, "Umm...no." as he tried to cover up the sticker on his chest. I told them that I was on DreamViews and I was a new guy, KingYoshi. They all began greeting me with a chuckle. "Ah this guy! Hey hows it going?" The second guy looked at the third and said, "I told you." So I greeted each of them with a smile and told them how I've been trying to go to Ninja Warrior for a long time and I couldn't teleport there for some reason. One guy said, "Yea your too new to know how to teleport. It takes time." I asked him how to do it, but he ignored me and was asking me how long I had been in this dream. I replied a little aggravated, "If I were to try and teleport how would I go about doing it?" The guy looked a little taken aback and said, "Well if you really want to teleport you have to hide three passports to Japan in your subconscious and once you find all three, you'll be ready to teleport." I asked, "Well, what do you mean hide them. I don't even have any." He said, "You've already hidden them, as soon as I told you to. Now you just have to find them. They could be anywhere, like in some ladies purse." One of the other guys chimed in with a rather annoying voice and said, "Yea just reach in her purse and she'll be like Aaah! Get the cops." He then laughed rather loudly at his own joke. I was walking away whenever I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 19, 2008
*Lucid Dream 8: Boxing Duel*
*WILD*

Category - _Sports_


I was laying down and heard the usuall shredding metal noise and brief HI as I slipped into my WILD. I was on the steps of a large museum in New York City. I heard an epic voice (like the commentator on Super Smash Bros.) say, "You...Are...Dreaming!" I began to heard loud thunder rumbling noises, so I took off into the air. I flew above the ocean through the clouds. I was flying through a hurricane over the sea whenever I caught site of an island within the eye of the hurricane. I flew closer and saw a boxing ring with a guy standing in the corner waiting for something. I flew down and landed into the ring. The guy walked up to me and touched his gloves against my fist and began ducking and dodgeing. I said, "hell yea!" I made gloves appear on my hands and I stepped up and began boxing. Shortly after I woke up.



November 19, 2008
*Normal Dream 18: Haitian Violence*

Category - _Action_

I was in a brown pick-up truck with two other people. We were going to deliver some large boxes we had in the truck. I never knew what was in the packages, but I thought it was drugs or guns or something else illegal. Well we got a little lost and one of the women with me told me to just ask for directions at a gas station. I pulled in to the gas station and asked for directions. Apparently I had just missed the turn and it was one redlight back. So I got back into the vehicle and went to pull out. At the end of the street in front of me I saw a green lowrider sitting still. It suddenly hit its gas and came squalling toward me. I knew it was a drive-by. I dove out of the truck and duckked in behind it. Both women I was with were killed. They drove by once more guns blazing. I caught a glimpse of them and realized it was the Haitians. I hot wired the closest car and took off down the street toward the beach. I drove out onto the sand and down a hidden trail at the end of the beach. The trail led to a beach house. I walked in and A girl I know, her boyfriend, and her mom was all in the kitchen. We talked for a while and Her mom asked if I was going to "do" her daughter in the car. I told her , "No I planned on doing her in the bed." I woke up shortly after.



November 19, 2008
*Lucid Dream 9: Demon Girlfriend*
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_

I was sitting at my old Rich Creek house. I was in the bathroom sitting on the side of the bath tub. My ex girlfriend was sitting beside me. She was telling me she really wanted me and her to give it another shot. I was skeptical and asked her questions about the past. After a little while she finally convinced me and I said, "I guess we'll give it just one more shot." I leaned back and took a deep breathe. I couldn't believe that just happened. I grabbed my nose and did a quick reality and check and...I could breath! I must admit I was a little sad and actually really surprised I was dreaming. Everything had seemed so real. I turned to my Ex and told her we were dreaming. She got really pissed and turned into a demon. I casually grabbed her by the shoulders, held her above my head, and ripped her body in half. I walked outside and my dad handed me an armful of towels. He instructed me to fold them. I said, "Dad I'm not doing work while I'm Lucid Dreaming! I'll be back." I ran at the door and unfortunately I slowly woke up.

Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC


November 20, 2008
*Normal Dream 19: Grand Larceny*

Category - _Action_

Me and two other hot chicks were running away together. We stopped at an old country gas station. I had an arm around each girl as we walked in. We got a drink and proceeded to pay for the gas whenever two older men walked up to us. They were staring at me as if I were the luckiest man in the world. I talked to them for a while and they suggested we stay in their motel free of charge. I told him thanks for the offer, but I like to do my sleeping under the stars and the bed of my truck does just fine. As we walked away each girl took a turn kissing me. We parked off the road behind some trees so we werent visible from the road. Apparently we were on the run from the law. I can't remember why, but I know I wasn't very worried about them. One of the old men walked up to us and said our truck bed was visible from the road, so I pulled the truck up a bit. The three of us messed around a bit and then the girls went to sleep while I watched the truck. I remember telling the girls that I never sleep. 

The dream then skipped ahead to the next day. Some woman had parked her car right behind my truck. It was an older spanish lady. We argued for a little while and she finally moved her car and we took off. We drove for a while and finally arrived at a secluded place and picked up a guy who was apparently like a brother to me. He had been on a task to build up some money for us, but instead we now have less cash and more enemies. We were trying to think of a way to get cash fast and my brother-like friend said he'd had enough and he was breaking into one of the twin government buildings. We were in a british city. I tried to talk him out of it, but he grabbed an M16 out of the truck and took off toward the building. I muttered an explicative and grabbed a gun and took off after him. 

I entered the building and to my surprise it was dark and vacant. I heard my friend running up the stairs so I chased after him. I climbed the stairs and saw him halfway down the hallway in front of me. Something didn't feel right saw I looked toward the end of the hallway through my scope. About that time three special forces officers jumped out and I gunned them down. It seemed like a FPS video game whenever I looked through the scope. Waves upon waves of special forces guys ran around the corner and me and my friend were in an intense gun fight. In all the chaos me and my friend got separated. I grabbed one of the special forces men I had shot and took his uniform. Disguised as an agent I walked downstairs to the crowd of people who were all frightened. 

Many of them had picked up guns from the dead bodies. I instructed them to get outside quick. A couple of uniformed officers had came into the room with me. I moved to a good vantage point where I could pop all the officials without hitting any innocent people. I went to fire, but my gun jammed so I took off down the hall looking for my friend. I heard a gunfight breakout upstairs. I took off to the second floor, but halfway up I heard the agents shouting, "He's down! We got him!" I immediately turned around and took off toward the main lobby. One of the other agents stopped me and called me Sgt. Jones. I looked down and saw "Sgt. Jones" embroidered on the uniform I had stolen. I went with these agents and I attempted to gun them down whenever we were alone, but my gun jammed again. They all looked at me in confusion. I played it off like I was messing with them as the gun was on safety. They all laughed. One of them told me she had designed that gun and said she knew how to fix it. I tried to get her to fix it real quick, but she said she'll do it later. I then began panicking about how I was going to get out of there alive, when I woke up. Just for the record, the majority of the dream was like a FPS (First Person Shooter) video game, so it wasn't like I was killing actual people.



November 21, 2008
*Normal Dream 20: Crazed Neighbor*

Category - _WTF_


Well, I was in high school playing a little basketball before the bell rang for school to let out. I was playing 1-on-1 just messing around, not playing serious. The bell rang and I walked outside. I placed a cigarette in my mouth and walked out to my car. My sister and her friend Sarah pulled up in a Rolls Royce Convertible. They both were smoking a cigarette so I bummed a light. I talked to them for a minute and they drove off. I turned around and the scene had changed to my driveway. My brother drove past the house accidentally and started to turn around in my neighbor's driveway. My neighbor ran out onto the balcony and yelled, "Don't turn around in my DRIVEWAY!!!" He was an older man who was balding and looked clinically insane. He then grabbed a bucket full of eggs and tossed them one at a time at my brothers car, while singing The Game's "One Blood." I began singing along as my other neighbor, Mr. Puckett walked up to me and said, "Oh boy, your brother has always had a temper." I woke up shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 22, 2008
*Normal Deam 21: When Ants Attack*

Category - _WTF_


I was getting ready to go fishing whenever my mom arrived at the house. Me and another girl were in my living room. She was on the computer trying to hack into some kind of government secret file. The half bar that was in the living room began moving toward the girl on the computer. I knew it was trying to smash into her and stop her, so I jumped in front of the bar and tried to hold it back. I told her to hurry that I couldn't hold it back much longer. Finally I decided to flip over the bar. Underneath it was five ants. A queen, a king (lol king ant?), and three worker ants. I stomped the king, smashed the queen with a mallet I found on the table, and pinched the workers with my fingers. I woke up shortly after. This was a weird dream...lol


November 22, 2008
*Normal Dream 22: Luxury Baseball*

Category - _Sports_

I was playing in the L.B.L. (Luxury Baseball League). I was the star catcher and the "face" of the league. It was a new type of baseball league that had expensive catered food for the players. Apparently it was only for filthy rich people Which makes me wonder why I was there...lol. It was played indoors in a mansion like room. There were diamonds and jewels embedded into the bases, gloves, bats, and uniforms. Our uniforms were black with real gold embroidered letters. We played in tennis shoes on a shiny marble floor. There were chandeliers for lighting and the league was men and women. The team we were playing had a female pitcher who was apparently the best in the league. Her fastball had been known to reach 104 mph.

 In pre-game warm ups I broke a cleat and there was a 10 minute delay of the game so I could get a cleat replaced. During the delay a woman attempted to hospitalize me by beating me with her purse. She had bet on the other team to win. She knocked me into a door, knocked me out and dented my bat. When I regained consciousness I walked back into the field of play. I was the clean-up hitter (batted 4th in the line-up). We went three up three down our first at bat. The second inning we were tied 0-0 and I led off the inning. My bat broke as I walked up to the plate, so I borrowed my friend Rhyno's bat. She ended up walking me on four straight pitches anyway. I stole second base on the first pitch. I then stole third on the next and the catcher overthrew the third baseman, so I ran home easily scoring the first run of the game. I was cheering with my teammates as I awoke from the dream.  


November 23, 2008
*Lucid Dream 10: First Free Fall*
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_

It was a short brief WILD, but it was awesome nonetheless. I had drifted off for an afternoon nap. I slipped into sleep paralysis and eventually a WILD.  Me and my roomate Zach were standing on the edge of a cliff overlooking the ocean. I told him we were Lucid Dreaming and we should jump off this cliff. We both jumped off and into the ocean. I jumped out and flew up in the air as high as I could. I then let go and free falled down to the water. Free falling is the funnest thing I've done in a Lucid Dream so far. The wind feels awesome, plus I even got that "roller coaster stomache" feeling as I fell. I told Zebbie, my roomate to come try it too and he said "Yea!", but he stayed in the water. I said, "Are you coming?" I began to wake up. As I woke up I heard him say , "Yea!" in real life. Apparently he had been watching the football game on t.v., lol

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok, I've been slacking big time. Going to try to start my dream journal back up!

February 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 11: Call Me Hancock*
*WILD*

Category - _Action_


It didn't last long, but here it goes...I slipped into a WILD while taking a nap in the living room. During the transition-to-dream process my body was floating and bouncing around the living room. I kept thinking that i had to just stay still so I didn't wake up, but I just kept floating and bouncing around the living room. Finally I decided to stand up, I stood still for a moment to stabilize the dream and then I proceeded to walk out on my deck. 

I did my usually head first dive off of the deck and entered flight. I flew to the bottom of my hill where I saw two guys hijack a police car and throw the cops out onto the street. I immediately lept into the air about 150 feet and then pulled a "Hancock" and slammed down onto the hood of the car flipping it into the air (like flipping a fork into the air with your hand except it was a cop car...lol) I then jumped up and caught the car and slammed it into the ground as if I were spiking a football. The criminals rolled out of the car and the twqo policeman handcuffed them and then looked at me and said, "For christ sake Hancock! You could have just pulled them out of the car, look what you did to our vehicle! I pulled a blunt out of my pocket, lit it, and then took off flying again. I thought, "Pretending I'm Hancock is AWESOME!" 

I flew to my grandma's house and I saw a priest leading a little boy into the church right beside her house. I realized it was Tuesday not Sunday. I had just watched the movie "Doubt", probably where this came from, lol I lept high into the air and slammed through the roof of the church. The priest was trying to give the boy alter wine whenever I dropped in. I grabbed the carpet under me and pulled, ripping it up and knocking the priest on his back. I then grabbed the priest and took off into the air. I flew above the police station and then drop kicked him through the precinct roof. I was flying toward a fire whenever I woke up. I tried to fall back asleep and continue, but had no luck.

----------


## KingYoshi

February, 18 2009
*Normal Dream 23: 1950's Love Story*

Category - _Romance_


The dream was set in a city in what appeared to be the 1940's and 1950's. The dream opened up at a school. My sister was the teacher and I was one of her students. I was about 8 years old at the start of this dream. We were outside having recess in the school yard. Apparently only people who had money attended school at this time. A poor young boy (about 5 years old) who did not attend school, but lived within viewing distance, was playing around the outskirts of the fenced-in school yard. There was apparently an old mine shaft just outside of the fence. The boy had gotten too close and slipped and fell into the shaft. Me and my sister both witnessed this and hurried toward the shaft. He was hanging on by a thick plant root protruding from the side of the shaft about 10 feet down. He was crying and screaming for help. My sister scaled down the side of the mine shaft, nearly slipping and falling a few times herself. She made her way to the young boy and he climbed on her back and she climbed back out of the shaft and rescued him. The boy's father and his twin sister had, by this time, heard his screams and made their way down to the mine shaft. The boy's father was crying and thanked my sister about a hundred times. The little girl was real shy and stayed behind her father the whole time. 

The dream skipped ahead. It was the next day and me and my sister decide to go over to where they were staying which was an apartment above a closed down pawn shop. We brought food and had dinner with them. Meatloaf mashed potatoes and i can't remember what else. The father told us that their mother was beautiful, but died during child birth and to make things worse his wife's father was rich and took the house and all of her possessions leaving him with nothing, but the children. 

The dream skipped ahead. It was the next day and we were out in the school yard again when the little girl came up to the fence. Me and my sister walked over to her. She told us her name was Cody (we already knew this as her father had told us at dinner.) Anyway, Cody had brought us each a cup of tea with honey in it. As I drank from my cup I noticed a beautiful woman women walk from outside of the old pawn shop. She looked so familiar, but I couldn't seem to place her. 

The dream skipped ahead. I was my normal age now ,20. My sister had become the principal and owner of the school. I was an actor and was starring in "The Notebook", but unlike the real movie my character was blind. My sister had taken in a mentally challenged man who had now lived with us for a few years. I was dating and in love with Cody who was 17 now. Apparently me and my sister had went over and had dinner with her and her family every week since the mine shaft incident and me and her had fallen in love. We had also at some point helped her father financially and he had re-opened the pawn shop. I was at Cody's house and me and her were laying on her bed talking about the future. (She was absolutely beautiful, long brown hair, brown eyes, tanned skin.) She was talking about becoming a nurse and us having beautiful kids and a huge house. I was just listening and smiling and kissing her hand and cheek every now and then. She pulled out an old photo album of her mother and fathers wedding and was showing me pictures. I was shocked to see the same beautiful woman whom I thought I recognized that had walked out of the pawn shop many years ago. It was Cody's mother. I began freaking out because I realized I had saw a ghost all those years ago. I told Cody and she seemed sad and told me not to be scared. She said she wished she could have seen her. I eventually left because I had to go shoot a scene of the movie. I can't remember much about the filming session, except me practicing acting blind right before the shoot. 

On my walk home a strange old lady in a black hooded cloak approached me. She told me that a demon had entered the city and it looked to destroy everyones happiness. I blew her off as I thought she was crazy. I got home and it was night time. I suddenly got a strange feeling in my stomache. I walked into the kitchen and my sister was sitting at the table. She told me that Allen (the mentally handicapped man who lived with us) had been acting strangely all evening. I then heard a noise behind me. I turned around and saw Allen crawling on all fours with his head twisted violently upside down. (It reminded me of the preview for the movie "The Unborn"). He crawled all the way up to me and just staired. I was freaked out and so was my sister. He turned his head back to normal and stood up. We walked him into his room and he went to sleep. Now completely paranoid I went and got my coat, but before I had reached it my sister said we better go check on Cody and her brother and dad. She said she had a bad feeling. I began to panic because I had the same feeling. 

We ran to the pawn shop and there was a crowd of people around it. Smoke was pouring out of the building and firefighters were standing around. I ran down and saw Cody's brother standing there in tears. I began to panic I run up to him, and asked where Cody was, but then I saw Cody and her Dad walk out of the bottom of the pawn shop. A huge weight was lifted and I ran up to her and hugged her. There was a look of absolute horror on her and her fathers face. I told Cody that this had made me realize that I wanted to spend my whole life with her and I asked her to marry me. She burst into tears, but they were tears of sadness. I didn't understand. She then muttered through sobs of tears a sentence that struck me with absolute horror, "Honey, how....how can you see me?" I backed up and looked around. The entire crowd was staring at me as if I were crazy. My sister came up to me in tears and said, "We should go." Cody and her father had both died in the fire, but I could see their ghost. I broke down in tears and laid on the ground. Cody laid beside me and held me close. Through tears she told me she would always be with me and that she would have absolutely said yes. I later gave her one last goodbye kiss. She floated up toward the sky with her dad. 

I just decided to walk. I walked and walked and walked, not going anywhere, I just wanted to be alone. Just when I thought everything was lost I felt a warm sensation in my right hand. I glanced over through my tears and saw cody walking beside me holding my hand. She rested her head on my shoulder as we walked. I blinked and she had dissapeared, but the warm sensation in my hand remained. I knew she was with me. I then woke up with tears pouring down my face. This was the most intense and saddest dream I have ever had. It was an unbelievable experience. It played out just like a movie and I thought every second of it was real.



February 18, 2009 (later that night)
*Normal Dream 24: The Crazed Rebound Dream*

Category - _WTF_


I call this "The Crazed Rebound Dream" because after I just had that intense love story dream, I finally fall back asleep and end up with this mess. The craziest thing is that this is a recurring dream from my childhood. Weird. PS: If you can't follow this dream I'm not surprised. Ok the first thing I remember is me and my dad were out in the backyard of my old house playing baseball. 

He is pitching to me and I'm using a lime green wooden baseball bat. The bat is so heavy I can barely even hold it up. I keep swinging real late on every pitch and my dad just keeps throwing pitches over and over. He is throwing so many pitches so quickly that with each swing he has already thrown three pitches. After a while of this I'm getting frustrated so I cock back to swing as hard as I can, but he beans me with the ball (Hit me with the pitch, aka: beanball). Well needless to say he knocks me down onto the ground. He walks above me and says, "Come on son. I didn't hit you that hard!" So I try to get up, but when I sit up a sticky gel is connected to me and the ground. I keep sitting up and keep getting slammed back to the ground by the sticky gel. My dad says, "For pete's sake son have one of these!" He then hands me a Bar-B-Q Frito chip. The sticky gel disintegrates after I eat the chip and I'm able to stand. My mom then yells for me and dad to hurry up we are going to be late. I look back where I was stuck to the ground and there is an indented outline of my body and in the middle of it is a family of opossums! Right here I thought, "Wait this has happened before!" My mom however yells at me and dad to hurry up once more and I get distracted and miss a chance to become lucid. 

We take off running at full speed for no apparent reason and each dive headfirst into the van. We drive downtown and I notice that the river has flooded and the water level is even with all the roads. I figure this would be a good time to go fishing so I grab a fishing pole out of the back and cast out the window while we are driving. We are coming across the bridge whenever I get a huge bite on my line. I try to stay inside the van, but it pulls me right out of the window. I yell for my mom to stop and pick me up, but instead she speeds up and hits the Nitrous button on the van and blast off out of town. (Nitrous on a mini van, jesus what kind of dream is this...lol) 

I turn and reel my line in and find that I have the 70 foot Eel from Super Mario 64 on the end of my line. Not sure what to do with it, I cast the Eel back out and use it as bait. What I thought I was going to catch using 70 foot bait I'll never know, lol. Suddenly I see one of my buddies jogging up towards me, I try to tell him I caught the mario Eel, but he ignores me and just plows right over me knocking me into the water. He just keeps jogging. Well now I'm freaking out because I think that Eel is going to kill me. I look toward my friend for help, but he is running over the mountains in the background. His body is staying the same height in the sky, but his legs are stretching and shrinking as he runs over the mountains and valleys. I feel something brush against my leg underwater and I then wake up!

----------


## KingYoshi

February 19, 2009
*Normal Dream 25: Return to Ninja Warrior?*

Category - _Action_


At the beginning of the dream I was in a Pagoda and was wondering how I got there. Then Kazuhiko Akiyama (a ninja warrior all-star) came into the room and said, "You've had amnesia for the past 2 years." in japanese, but it was subtitled...lol I tried to remember, but the last thing I remembered was laying in my bed. Most def should have became lucid, but Akiyama threw me off with the amnesia comment. I believed him so me and him walked outside and I noticed we were in a Japanese village. We began building a ninja warrior training course. It didn't take us very long and we had a full fledged course. We took turns going through the obstacles (which were nothing like the real ones, by the way). Once we were done we went and entered the real Ninja Warrior competition. 

The course wasn't anything like the real one either. I can't remember much here except me and Akiyama went out on the first stage. We were walking back to train some more on our homemade course whenever I had a flash of memory play in my head like a movie. It showed me and Akiyama at a Laundry Mat. We climbed through an out of order dryer which was the secret passage to the headquarters for the Triads. Apparently we were both Triads. I then had a flash of Akiyama shooting at me with an Uzi and I was running down an Alley. I then, unfortunately, woke up.



February 20, 2009
*Normal Dream 26: Bank Job*

Category - _Action_


Me and a friend Scooter from high school were trying to figure out a way to get a lot of cash. He comes up with this clever plan to rob the local bank...lol. Well we wait until night time and we use a laser to cut a hole in the glass and unlock the door. We then go inside and he does something to the money machine (yep it didn't say ATM it said MoneyMachine, lol) and it starts to spit out tons of cash. We fill two bags with stacks of money. We walk outside and it is suddenly daylight. We are walking down the street away from the bank whenever ambulances, fire trucks, police cars, and swat vehicles pass us and head towards the bank. 

I start freaking out and tell him not to tell anyone what we just did. He said, "Why not?" I said, "Man thats how people get caught. Someone finds out who shouldn't have and BAM we are in jail!" He tells me to relax that we can't get caught. I then asked him how he got the cash out of the machine and he says, "Oh I just used my debit card." I said, "WHAT! They are definately going to know we stole it. Your name is on that account you idiot!" I then freak out and try and think of a way to get out of it. I tell him, "Ok, but if one of us get caught we can't rat out the other ok?" Knowing he was definately going to get caught I convinced him not to rat me out, if he got caught..lol. I took my money back to my apartment where my roomates where having a party and Lil' Wayne was there performing "A Millie". I woke up shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 21, 2009
*Nightmare 1: Surprise in the Basement*

Category - _Horror_


I'm going to count this as a nightmare because I was scared throughout the dream and it seemed very real. Even though it, clearly, would not have really happened.

Me, my brother, and my friend Mike D. were apparently attending school at my old elementary school. The bell had rang and we were walking toward the exit. We were getting ready to head outside and get on the bus whenever, I noticed a hidden stairway on my right that wasn't supposed to be there. It was a regular stairway, but apparently not everyone could see it. 

We walked down the stairway which lead to an unfinished basement. Gravel and busted concrete blocks littered the floor. The walls were concrete and it was rather cold and musty. There was a short ladder that led to the bottom level of the basement. We climbed down it. We were just walking around whenever I noticed a large black figure in the corner. I froze up and asked, "What the hell is that?" The figure stepped out from the corner and I noticed it was a massive grizzly. It didn't seem to notice us. I thought, "If that bear sees us it will definately attack. It's got to be hungry from being trapped in here." As soon as I thought it, the bear let out a roar and barreled toward us. We took off running for the ladder. I got there first, climbed up, and then helped my brother up. Mike jumped to the top about 7 feet, lol. Instead of just us 3, there were now 4 of us down here. The fourth person was Seth Rogan. Lol, I had watched pineapple express that night. He jumped to grab the ladder, but the grizzly grabbed him by the foot, luckily Seth shook him off and climbed the ladder. 

We all were standing in a circle-ish looking at each other and catching our breathe. Seth said, "Wow that was close. That grizzly was just mean, don't you think?" About that time the grizzly jumped up to our level. We took off toward the staircase and all of us made it except Seth Rogan who was being pulled back down to the bottom level. I took off and jumped down to the lower level. The bear was trying to eat him and I could see some blood flying. I kicked the bear in the face and knocked it off Seth. He stood up and limped toward me. I pulled him up the small ladder, but the grizzly dove and grabbed his leg and dragged him off once more. I knew he would be dead in seconds so I ran and jumped on the grizzly's back. The grizzly just kept tearing into and biting Seth. I saw Seth's HP Bar was getting extremely low. HP Bar: Is a character's health bar in a video game, lol. I barely managed to pull Seth to safety right before his health bar was completely depleted. At this time another one of my friends, J-Dub, was with us. He bent down and healed Seth. I awoke shortly after.



February 22, 2009
*Normal Dream 27: Cleaning the Cat?*

Category - _WTF_


I was in the laundry room with my brother. We were both looking for sweatshirts. For some reason my broter was holding a bottle of drain cleaner. Well my cat walks in and begins to meow and whine, like she usually does when she is hungry. I tell my brother, to feed and water her. Well I go back to looking for my sweatshirt and I hear a squeal. I turn around and my cat is laying on its back twitching and squealing. I look in the bowl and there is a thick vibrant blue liquid in it. I yelled at my brother, "Did you just give her drain cleaner!" He said, "I thought it would be ok." I picked him up and threw him across the room and then picked up my cat. I ran into the kitchen yelling, "You idiot! That will kill her!" I quickly grabbed some Ipecac and fed it to my cat.  Probably not a good idea for real life, lol. She began puking up blue shimmery liquid and tons of bubbles. It actually looked really cool. She ended up being ok, but my brother started running his mouth so I speared him and popped him in the nose just before I awoke.


February 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 12: Firehouse Ablaze*
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


Me and my roomate Cliff had come up with a scheme to make alot of money off of the Volunteer Fire Department.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the plan. I seem to always forget plans/schemes from my dreams. 

The next part of the dream that I remember, we were inside of the volunteer fire dept. which looked like it was built by a millionaire. It was shiny clean with marble floors and beautiful stained glass windows. Anyway, we were walking around analyzing the building and talking to a few buddies from high school who are volunteer firefighters. I noticed someone watching us intently in the background. I asked who he was and everyone referred to him as "Father Fire." He apparently could see fires before they start. I laughed and shook it off as nothing. The next part of the dream I remember we were back at the fire station on the day we were to make our money. I'm not sure if we had planned on stealing or what. My friend Jon who was a fireman warned me and Cliff that the FBI was coming to arrest us. We told him to leave the station because things might get ugly. Me and cliff took off running outside just as we saw the FBI vehicles pull in. The head agent was the actor "Tim Meadows". 

We ran down the street looking for an old vehicle to steal. We saw a rusted out old truck and we thought it would be perfect. I popped the hood and there was no engine in the truck. I then opened the door and the keys were in the ignition. I turned over the key and the truck started anyway. I became Lucid. I was excited and couldn't think of anything to do so I decided to just play along with the story. I turned to Cliff and asked him what was next. He said to go to the gas station. I drove to gas station and me and Cliff got out and we began coating the truck with gas. Cliff then opened the door and began pumping gas into the back seat. He tossed me some buckets and I filled those up. We then drove off as the gas station manager (who was a little old lady) came out screaming, "Why would you just waste the gas. You better pay for that!" I then drove back to the fire dept. 

Once we got close to the Fire Dept. I saw Cliff take off his seat belt and grab the door handle. I knew what we were going to do. I placed a brick on the gas pedal and we dove out of the truck. It crashed into the station and blew up the station and all the FBI vehicles around it. It was the most amazing explosion of fire I have ever witnessed. I woke up shortly after and thought it was kind of fun playing the bad guy for once.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 23, 2009
*Nightmare 2: Bioshocked*

Category - _Gaming/Horror_


At the start of my dream, me and my friend P were running through a warehouse. We ran to the end and out of the back door. The door led to a series of catwalks that were raised about 5 inches above a body of water. The water seemed to be in a large man-made container Like a large concrete pool I guess. There were also many "burnt-orange" colored pipes winding in and out of the water, running into buildings located on the outlying area. We were running along the catwalks whenever I noticed a small girl walking ahead of me. 

I noticed she had blood stains all over her and her eyes glowed. She jerked her head in my direction (which scared me) so I knocked her over the rail. Before I could blink I felt a massive wall slam into my side and knock me halfway across the area and I landed on another catwalk. I collected myself and stood up. I saw a huge mass of metal barreling its way toward me. It was a Big Daddy from Bioshock The large metal machine/guy in the pic. My friend P was now nowhere to be found, but the BigDaddy had fresh blood dripping from its drill arm so I assumed the worst. I ran through the area and quickly opened the door to a nearby building. 

I was now in my current house. It was dark so I turned on the kitchen light. I thought I had been dreaming and I was now awake. I walked over to the sink and turned the handle. With great fright I noticed the water was really blood. I turned around and saw another little sister (the little girl I saw earlier) walk past the doorway. I heard a loud clank of metal coming from the dark hallway in front of me. I immediately took off running outside, closing the door on my way. I glanced inside the kitchen window and I saw a BigDaddy running around the house, searching for me. I was thinking of how I could get rid of the BigDaddy whenever I heard the back door slam open. 

I turned, but I couldn't see a thing. I crouched down and tried to be quite, but I felt something pull my shirt sleeve. In a matter of seconds I was tossed clear acroos the yard and then pounced on by a BigDaddy. I got hit a couple times before I managed to slip out of it grasp. I then ran around the yard and looked back as I saw the BigDaddy gaining some ground on me. I ran back into the house and grabbed a gun. The BigDaddy walked inside and put its hands into the air and said, "Don't Shoot!" I was puzzled, the creature reached up and took off it's helmet and it was P in a suit. Another BigDaddy walked in and took its helmet off and it was my other friend Ryano. We were talking about starting another "game" and I was getting into the BigDaddy suit whenever I woke up.


February 24, 2009
*Normal Dream 28: Apartment Eviction*

Category - _WTF_


Me, my roomates Cliff & JT & Zach, Brandon, and J-Dub were all at the apartment. We were just hanging out and reminiscing with stories from high school whenever we get a knock at the door. It was two cops. I answered the door and they informed me that we had to be completely moved out of the apartment in 24 hours. I immediately cut him off mid sentence and said, "Umm, no actually, we have 10 days to get our stuff out!" The cops seemed annoyed. The walked into the apartment and walked up to opposite wall. One of the cops pulled out his nightstick and said, "I believe what I said was, 24 HOURS!" He then slammed the nightstick into the wall repeatedly creating three large holes. They then walked outside and left. 

I told everyone, "Well, we need to call the office and tell them what happened." J-dub called the office and told them what happened. The front office workers came down and evaluated the holes. They then took a look at all of our knuckles and came to the conclusion that none of us had created the holes. One of the employees called his boss on his cell phone and the other looked down at his clipboard and said, "Ok, well now it is time to sort all of you onto teams. Zack & J-Dub you are on the Cleveland Browns." We began sarcastically cheering, "Yea, thats three times in a row!" I understand if you are confused, I have no idea what is going on, lol. The guy then says, "Brandon and Zach G. are on the Vikings, Cliff you are on San Francisco and JT you still can't participate because you are left-handed!" 

The employees left as we were laughing at JT for being left-handed. Cliff had a laptop in front of him and he was typing something. He told me he had decided to take John Jelha as his pick on ESPN's Streak for Cash. I said, "What! He sucks!" He told me he had picked him to lose. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 29: Showdown! Giles vs. Narrows*

Category - _Sports_


The first thing I remember is being on the football field. We were playing Giles. our rivals who just about always beat us Our team was made up of my senior class and a bunch of younger kids I didn't know. 

The 4th quarter had just started and we were losing 17-3. Giles was inside the 10 yard line about to score again. The ran off-tackle and I hit the RB hard and ripped out the ball. Brandon, a linebacker, picked up the ball and took off running. He gained 40+ yards on the return, but it was called back for a holding penalty. It was on me and was complete BS, so we had the ball inside our own 10. We didn't move the ball and ended up punting out of our own endzone. They drove down a bit and we stopped em on 3rd and short. They elected to kick a field goal, but missed. 

We now had the ball back fairly deep in our own territory with like 4:00 minutes left. We ended up driving all the way down and scoring on a run by Brandon (he is also the FB). Giles got the ball back and had a 3rd & 6 with twenty seconds left. They threw a screen and my brother tackled the back one yard short. We called a timeout with ten seconds left on the clock. The decided to go ahead and punt. It then began to pour rain. 

Our punt returner was a little fast kid. He caught the punt and made a few moves and took it about 30 yards before he pitched it back to Brandon. Brandon caught the pitch and reversed field for about 15 more yards then he pitched it, and the guy who caught it immediately pitched it again, to a girl who was on our team. She was slow as molasses, but managed to take it the remaining 15 yards and dramatically dove across the goal line while being tackled! The ref signaled touchdown and the crowd & sideline went crazy. There was, however, a flag on the field. One of the refs said that the third pitch was a forward lateral. The other two refs said they saw it clearly and it was perfectly parallel. They ended up waving off the flag and the touchdown was good.

So, time has expired and we go out onto the field to kick the extra point and send it into overtime. I am the long snapper and our QB, Mike B is the holder and our kicker is my other friend Mike D. Once we break the huddle I see Mike B. whispering to JT. I ask, "What is going on Mike?" He told me it was nothing. So I snap the ball and JT releases off of the line and curls around behind the defense. He is wide open because Giles' entire team is trying to block the kick. Instead of Mike B. catching the ball and throwing it, he decides it'll be quicker to slap the ball toward JT. This obviously doesn't work and the ball is knocked into the line and whistled dead. We lose 17-16.

Coach is livid as am I! I yell at Mike and he just giggles and says, "Damn almost had it!" I begin freaking out and toss my helmet across the field. The stadium is stunned and coach throws his headset and is yelling at Mike as Mike trots off the field with an unconcerned smile on his face. I just go stand at midfield with my head up into the air and let the rain hit me in the face. The stadium clears and our players get on the bus with their heads down. 

Coach walks out on the field and tells me its time to go. I tell him I just got to pick up my helmet first and he says, "Yea, I dropped mine over there too. Could you grab it for me?" I pick up my helmet and reach down to pick up his and notice it is one of those plastic/styrofoam cheap bicycle helmets. I walk back to the bus (which is one of the short white buses...lol) I get on and Ryano is pissed off and says, "Zack guess what Mike is doing right now! He is throwing a (beep)ing party at the GreenWave Cafe! Coach asks me what he should do about Mike. I told him to just kick his ass off the team.

A little further down the road a kid with long hair (who never played) tells coach, "Yeah, I tried to fight Mike, but he just smiled and punched me in the stomache. I fell down and rebroke my thumb!" Coach said, "Rebroke it?" The kid said, "Yeah, I broke it before, when I was trying to get out of handcuffs." Coach replies, "Why in the world were you in handcuffs?" "I burned down a kids house for stealing my oatmeal pie!" said the kid. "Isn't that a felony?" asked Coach. "Yeah it was." he said. Then coach says, "You do know if you have a felony you aren't allowed to play on the team!" "Well, I don't play anyhow." said the kid. Coach was about to reply whenever I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 26, 2009
*Lucid Dream Fragment*

There were cliffs protruding from each side of a river. I was walking the narrow bank just beneath the cliff. I was trying desperately to reach the end of the river. I suddenly became lucid for no apparent reason.  I began swimming against the current with dolphin like speed. Unfortunately thats all I remember.


February 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream Fragment*

Very dissapointed with myself. I missed two Lucids in two days. I was with my ex-girlfriend when I realized I was dreaming. I decided to have sex with her friend who was with us, but I don't remember much after that. 


February 28, 2009
*Normal Dream 30: Hostage Conspiracy*

Category - _Action_


Me and three other guys were tied up and being held hostage in what appeared to be a plane hangar. We were in a small office located within the hangar being interrogated by a guy who resembled "Rude" of the Turks (a character from the video game "Final Fantasy 7"). 

Once the man left the room, I began asking the other hostages what was the last thing they remembered. The first one said, "I was just out whale fishing and was knocked out." I thought this was very strange, but before I could say something another said, "I was just hanging out at the top of a skyscraper and I was kidnapped." Another strange place. The last guy blurts out, "I was on a rocket about to go to the moon, whenever a guy grabbed me." I thought, "Oh, come on! What terrible lies." I knew they were lieing, but I wasn't sure why yet. 

A group of four people in sunglasses entered the room and untied us all. I thought about making my move, but a baton connected with the back of my head and floored me. I glanced up and saw one of the sunglass wearers whisper to one of the other hostages. I knew now that they weren't hostages at all. They were with this organization who had kidnapped me. The people in sunglasses left the room shortly after. One of the other hostages was clearly trying to beat around the bush by asking me if I had been doing anything secretive before I was captured. I blew him off and I asked him if he had a cell phone and he said, yes. I used it and called 911. The operator answered and I told him I was being held hostage in a plane hangar somewhere around Fort Lauderdale, FL. The guy laughed and told me I wasn't important enough for ransom. I asked one of the hostages what the building was called and he said, "Nai N. Ninnington Hangar". The operator got a kick out of this and began making jokes and rude comments. The operator was a real asshole. I eventually got frustrated and hung up on him. 

I waited until an agent (person in sunglasses) came in to check on us, then I floored him and stole his gun. One of the fake hostages said, "Man, I think we should just wait for help." I quickly replied, "Dude, do you really think your acting was THAT impressive? Your with these guys! Did you think the creater of the GXP5 was an idiot? I now have no idea what I was talking about, lol. The guy jumped up and reached for a pistol in his jacket, but I quickly shot him before he could. The others put up their hands. I walked outside of the office and then heard a strange, high pitched, but raspy voice behind me. I turned around and saw a person in a Black Elmo costume. He was singing and trying to get me to drop my weapon. I gave him a "are you kidding me" look and then popped off a couple of shots in his stuffed body. 

A bunch of agents appeared around the corner, so I took off running, firing shots as I went. I soon ran out of ammo and tossed the gun aside. I headed outside, hopped a fence, and ran toward what looked like the ruins of the Parthenon. About that time a small object pegged me in the back of the leg. The surprise caused me to stumble. The agents had began teeing off, hitting golf balls in my direction. I decided I couldn't make it all the way to the woods, so I hid in the ruins. A female agent came after me and as I was jumping her from behind, I awoke from the dream.


March 1, 2009
*Normal Dream 31: Cat Noises and Cardboard Boxes*

Category - _WTF_


This was very long dream, but I can't remember many of the details. I was in a courtroom sitting beside my friend Cliff. There were several other people I knew sitting in on the trial. My friend JT was suing his Ex-Girlfriend. Me and Cliff were bored and started goofing off. We kept throwing tiny balls of paper and hitting this overly serious buisnessman in the back of the head. He kept getting mad, but he wouldn't say anything because he didn't want to disrupt the trial. Finally, he got mad and turned around and told us to stop. The judge then ordered the man to leave the courtroom for causing a disturbance. We laughed and he tried to hurdle the seats and attack us, but the guards stopped him and drug him into contempt. After this, Cliff began meowing like a cat when the judge wasn't looking. Finally, the judge caught him and made him leave. JT finally won the lawsuit for 1,000 cardboard boxes. We were loading his car with them whenever I awoke.

March 2, 2009
*Normal Dream 32: Gaming*

Category - _Gaming_


The dream started out with me playing a very hard version of Super Mario World called "SXMB." The level I was playing was an underground level. The level had a continuous side-scroll screen effect that was about as fast as the airship in World 8 on SMB3. There were dry bones enemies that tossed massive fire balls and flying rocky wrench enemies. I remember reaching the end of the level then saving and turning it off. I then put in Left 4 Dead. I immediately became "inside" the game. I was running down the alley in "No Mercy" along with my brother and a couple of my friends I turned the corner and sprinted for the safe room. The horde and some hunters were chasing after the four of us. Me and my two friends made it into the safe room, but my brother was lagging behind. I tossed a pipe bomb to help him out. As the zombies surrounded the pipe bomb my brother started pissing on all the zombies. I yelled at him and told him to hurry up and get in here before I shut the door on him and let him die. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 3, 2009
*Normal Dream 33: World Slums*

Category - _Action_


The dream took place in a sort of alternate universe. The entire world was a like a huge slum. There were drug addicts, drug dealers, murderers, and trash and destruction everywhere. The sun was blocked out by pollution so it was always dark outside. It was rare for a person to live to 30 years of age and the streets were very dangerous. I just tried not to piss anyone off. 

I was walking to the store to pick up some groceries. I saw many people that I graduated with selling drugs on the street. I saw two people get into an argument and one man ended up shot. I just kept walking and attempted not to make eye contact with the shooter. Just outside of the store a women was sittin against the wall. She shot up some drugs and then she asked me to buy some from her. I said, "Definately not." She got pissed and said, "Do you think your better than me, huh? What's wrong my shit not good enough for you?" I ignored her and walked into the store. She shouted after me, "You better watch your back mother(beep)." My heart jumped at this remark. I had pissed someone off, this was how everyone died now days. 

I exit the supermarket and walked quickly toward my apartment building. As I turned the corner of the street a man purposely bumped into me and wiped a sticky red powder all down my arm. I started freaking out, because I didn't know what it was. I said, "What did you do to me? What is this?" He just smiled and laughed as he turned and ran off. I turned to run toward the building, but I ran into a crack head. He grabbed my arm and licked it. I asked him, "What is it?" He replied, "Crack!" I immediately thought he would kill me for my arm, so I told him to just lick the rest off. I looked over his shoulder and saw about 4 more crackheads running toward me. I jerked my arm away took off running. I tried to wipe off the crack, but I couldn't get it off. I ran into the nearby alley where I had hid a desert eagle. 

I pulled it out and blew a hole the size of a basketball in the first crackhead. The others stopped running and just stared at my arm. Suddenly a crackhead jumped from the fire escape above me and landed on me. He had a knife, but I rolled him over and blew a basketball sized hole in him as well. I couldn't risk it anymore, so I began busting the other crackheads as I woke up.


March 4, 2009
*Normal Dream 34: Escapees*

Category - _Action_


Me and my friend Cliff were POW's and had just escaped from a german imprisonment camp. There was a huge search party out looking for us. We were beside an abandoned soldier barracks in the middle of a huge field. We were trying to make our way to the woods whenever about 30 flashlights were closing in on our position. 

We turned and ran into the barracks. I was running down the hallway looking for places to hide. Cliff hid in a closet and I decided to hide under the bed. Lol, a terrible spot. I could see a radar in the upper left corner of my vision. The germans were displayed as red dots. I could see about 30 red dots all around the bed I was under. I heard them open the closet and beat the crap out of Cliff. They were about to give up looking for me whenever a burst of wind slammed opened the nearby window and blew the bedsheet off the bed. The germans turned and could see me hiding under. I was pulled out from under my bed by Jessica Biel who was apparently the head of the german search party. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 5, 2009
*Normal Dream 35: Revolutionary* 

Category - _Action_


It was back in the times of the Revolutionary War. The british had us trapped against the coast. I was the general and the enemy was only a days journey away from us, so I came up with a plan to turn the tide. My troop dug trenches on the coastline and aimed toward the field that led to the forest where the british camp was. There was a large abandoned house in the middle of the field. The house was about 200 yards from the coast and 100 yards from the forest on the other side. I worked my way by myself up to the house before the enemy saw me. I hid in the attic and waited until the british had passed the house and were marching toward my troops.

 I then stealthed my way through the house killing the british who had posted up in there with my knife. I blocked the entry ways into the house and then placed a musket in each window. There were 6 in total, 3 upstairs and 3 downstairs. I signaled my troops with a mirror (reflect sunlight) and they opened fire on the british. Meanwhile, I picked them off from behind. They thought they were sandwiched because I would shoot out of the three bottom windows and then run upstairs and shoot out of the three top windows, creating the illusion that there were multiple people in the house. My muskets had been equiped with primative scopes that looked like telescopes. The scopes were almost as big as the guns, lol.

 We killed off all of them and I remember falling asleep on the couch in the house. I heard what sounded like footsteps come from the floor below me. I got up with my gun in hand to investigate whenever I woke up.


March 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 13: The Horse With 8 Limbs*
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


Me and my brother were on top of a very tall cliff. I was carrying a sniper rifle and my brother was my spotter. We crawled to the edge of the Cliff and looked down. There was an enemy camp below me and I decided to take out the two leaders and then pick off as many as possible. My brother called people out using degree margins. "45 degrees, 100 yards." Then I popped their leader. This went on for a little while then I became lucid for no apparent reason.

I dove off the cliif and swooped down to the enemy encampment. The enemy was all scrambling around grabbing AK's and shouting things out in Spanish. I flew in zig zag patterns around the enemy as they wasted round after round of AK shells. I then flew high and went into a nose dive. As I plummeted toward the ground I picked out my target. I pulled up just before hitting the ground and grabbed one of the terrorists. I then whistled with my free hand and summoned a flying eight legged horse. The horse was a mix between the legendary Sleipner and a Quagga ( a brown horse with some black and white stripes like a Zebra.) It had 6 normal horse legs and the horse also had two smaller horse legs that could have been arms. It could also communicate with telepathy. 

I mounted this beast still holding the terrorist in my other hand and we flew to ground level. All the other terrorist were scared to death and stared at us. I then ripped the terrorist jaw from his skull and tossed his body high into the air. The monster horse (on my command) flew up into the air and swallowed the terrorist body whole. We flew back down to ground level and all the terrorist began shooting at us. I allowed the bullets to hit us because I knew they would bounce off and they did. In fact they ricocheted off of me and killed many of them. Me and the horse then flew off. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a bag of Pineapple Express that I hoped would be there. I was just about to fire up a bowl when I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 36: First Person Chaos* 

Category - _Gaming_


I was playing an online first person shooter Like many of my other video game dreams, I was "inside" the game. I was playing with my old clan from Socom. The map was an old farming town from the 1800's. I was using an automatic shotgun and I had blasted two people already. I was hiding in a single story building and looking out the window for enemies. An enemy ran by the window so I climbed out of it and chased after him. I decided to pull out my knife and stab him from behind. I couldn't quite get close enough, but I just kept following him. Finally, he changed direction and I quickly swiped and dropped him to the ground. Since I got three kills in a row a roulette wheel started in the upper left corner of my vision. It landed on "3x's Pegs". I ran to the tallest building which had a large concrete fence/wall behind it. I tossed the three pegs into the concrete wall and then used them to swing up to the roof of the building. 

My teammates were talking to me through headsets. They told me the pistol was awesome on this game, so I pulled mine out. I crawl up to the edge and attempted to shoot the enemies from the roof with my pistol. I couldn't even get the pistol to work half the time and it kept jamming up on me. A message then crossed the screen that said, "BEAVE has achieved 3 kills in a row." Beave then told me he got something to help me. Suddenly a hang glider with a mounted turret apeared in front of me. I jumped in the hang glider and took off. I was blasting the turret all over the place and killed two more people. 

The roulette started again because I now had five kills in a row. This time it landed on this wierd looking fan contraption. I had got a new weapon. I pulled it out and it was a large fan blade that was operated by a blow-straw. I started using it and cut a few enemy heads off. I also remember using a chainsaw at some point. I awoke shortly after.


March 8, 2009
*Normal Dream 37: Game Informer*

Category - _Gaming_


Don't remember too much from this dream. I was flipping through my new Game Informer issue and I came across an article about an old school game controller. It looked like a shoe sizer from a shoes store. It had a central joystick that also slid up and down the device/controller. They had a very hot female in the article talking about using it when she was younger. She was the voice of the female character on the SNES title, "Ghoul Patrol". She had also modeled for artists working on character concepts and was the voice of multiple video game female characters. She looked like a playboy model in many of the pictures. I woke shortly after reading the article.


March 8, 2009
*Lucid Dream 14: The Night Air*
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


After writing down the previous dream I laid back down and began to slip into a WILD.  I could see the hypnagogic imagery flashing before me. There were stars swirling around, and planets would fade into view and then fade out. I felt the usual "body sliding" sensation as my body began sliding around my house. 

I decided it time to stand up so I stood and walked out of my house. It was night time outside, but it wasn't very dark because of the full moon. I figured I'd stretch my legs, so I took a grand leap into the air and landed softly on my roof. I decided I would see how high I could elevate. I lept into the air and then kicked my legs and rose higher and higher. The cool night air rushed against my face and felt super relaxing. I had already risen well above the clouds whenever my surroundings began to grow fuzzy. I immediately dropped into free-fall. A long free fall is an awesome feeling. I landed softly on the ground and walked around to my backyard. 

I could hear some enjoyable music playing in the background. It reminded me of the festive music played during Bilbo Baggins' party at the beginning of LOTR. I noticed many small camp fires were scattered throughout the horizon. I decided I would try to manipulate the fire with my mind. I held out my hand and tried to summon it, but no luck. I concentrated hard and tried it once more, but my surroundings began to fade and I woke up.


March 9, 2009
*Normal Dream 38: Rampage on Rampage*

Category - _Party_


Me and the UFC fighter Rampage Jackson were riding around town. We decided to throw a big party at my house to celebrate my new UFC contract. We had about fifty cases of beer and thirty bottles of liquor. Tons of people showed up and me and another guy Brett got into a fight. I threw him across the room and broke his nose. We stopped fighting and I was declared the winner. 

Everyone was telling me how good a fighter I was and Rampage got pissed. He started talking smack saying I couldn't last three minutes against him. Everyone gathered around and me and rampage started fighting. I managed to land a good punch and he fell to the ground. He managed to lock in a full guard so I grabbed him at the waist, picked him up and power bombed him. I then picked him up and power bombed him two more times and finally knocked him out. Everyone was cheering and then I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



March 10, 2009
*Normal Dream 38: Ultra Pong*

Category - _Sports_


I was in a very crowded 1950's cafe. There were tables and a bar in the front room where I was located. The juke box was playing Mr. Sandman and I ordered a coke in a glass bottle. I walked to the backroom which was an arcade area. It was extremely crowded and had many putting machines. The putting machines were exactly like skee ball, but you putted a golf ball up the ramp instead.

I was waiting in line to play and I saw many people grabbing the golf balls with their hands and tossing them into the circles. One of the golf balls rolled back to me and I launched it over people's heads and it landed right in the dead center ring. The cafe employee (who was the actor Mike McShane) said he saw me throw the ball and I had to leave. I got pissed and said "Everyone is throwing them look!" He said, "Well I didn't see everyone else I saw you!" I got mad and threw some chairs and knocked a few decorations off the walls. 

The employee grabbed me around the neck and started choking me. I told him, "If you don't let me go, I'm going to get his ass fired!" He let me go and said, "You couldn't even beat me at Ultra Pong!" I take his challenge and we go in and get a table set up. My friends Keith, Weiz, and Chris, come in to watch the showdown. We lay a wager of $100 a game and we are about to begin when I suddenly awoke.


March 11, 2009
*Normal Dream 39: Sea Strangers*

Category - _Action_


Me, Cliff, Zebbie, Mike, Diddy, and JT all co-owned a huge party/house boat. We asked a group of hot females to go out on the boat with us. We were partying and messing around with the girls whenever we heard a loud crash come from the back of the boat. I walked back and noticed the hull door was unlatched and I opened it up. There were wet footprints leading toward it. We ordered the girls to go to the living room (front of the boat and lock the door). We were looking around for the intruders and we would hear knocking from different places. I told everyone to go investigate the knocking and I lagged behind. 

One of the masked intruders was walking slowly from a bedroom watching the others from behind. He didn't see me. I snuck up behind him and took away his knife and then stabbed him multiple times before tying him up. I then joined the others and showed them the fat intruder. I told them they were trying to terrorize us like the movie "The Strangers." We decided we would turn it around on them and terrorize them. We went looking for the other intruders and we found doors taped closed and a message written in blood on the wall. It said, "Death Awaits". We dragged the fat guy under this message, took his blood and wrote "The Rest of You" under their message. We then killed the fat guy and taped him against the wall under it. 

We all split up in two groups and searched the other rooms. I hid in a closet myself and waited. After a few moments a masked women climbed out of the gun cabinet in the same room I was hiding. I eased out of the closet and grabbed her from behind. I held her and choked her saying, "You came after the wrong people motha(beep)!" I tied her up and left her alive. Me and Mike went looking for the last one as my other friends dragged the women out to the deck. 

We found the last guy, who was muslim, hiding under a bed. We dragged him out and tied him up as well. We took the dead guy and the other two out on the deck. We all took turns and beat them slowly until they were brain dead and then tied anchors to their feet and tossed them overboard. I awoke shortly after and thought about how disturbing this dream was.


March 12, 2009
*Normal Dream 40: Pain & Suffering*

Category - _???_


This dream played out like a movie. Unfortunately I can't remember all the details. I was working in a recovery hospital. I was new on the job and I was in charge of helping two elderly woman recover from cancer. I cared for them for a while, but then I discovered (can't remember how) that they were special subjects. Their body accepted this new cancer treatment. The treatment kept them alive, but it caused them to become clinically depressed and live in physical pain. 

I went and told on of my co-workers the secret and she told me she had a dream the night before that one of the old woman had committed suicide. I felt a weird sensation throughout my body once she told me this. I took off sprinting down the hallway. I could see my patient climbing the steps to the roof in my mind. I tried to hurry and catch her. I ran up the steps and out onto the roof. She was standing at the edge. She turned her head toward me and said, "You can't help me. No one can." She then spread her arms and fell backwards off the roof. She landed in the rehabilitation pool below, but it is only three and one half feet deep. She was pronounced dead. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 13, 2009
*Normal Dream 41: Web Works*

Category - _WTF_


I was in the basement of my house whenever I noticed a glistening spider web in the corner. It was a brilliant crystal color and reflected light in a rainbow of colors. I turned around and now the entire ceiling was covered in this thick crystal web. I walked upstairs and the web was covering all the walls and floor. The walkways now looked like circular tunnels. I looked down one of the tunnels and saw the spider whom was responsible. It was see through like crystal, but it had a bright emerald green circle on its back. It glistening just like it's web. I turned around and walked the opposite way where the web hadn't spread. I was in my kitchen and the web had now disappeared completely from the house. I walked into the laundry room and then I heard voices coming from the living room. There were two teenagers and their dad in my living room talking to my dad. One of the teenagers had curly blond hair and kept talking about how amazing and awesome the "Jonas Brothers 3D Concert Experience" was. His dad chimed in and said, "Son that was a horrible movie." The other kid said he just saw Watchmen and I asked him if he liked it just before I woke up.


March 14, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

All I remember is me and a bunch of my guy friends were parying with our female friends. I remember one of the girls saying they only paid $100 a month rent and they had an in-ground jacuzzi. I kept trying to get my friend Zach to cannon ball into it. Unfortunately that is all I remember.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 15, 2009
*Lucid Dream 15: The Return of Kate*
*DILD*

Category - _Random_


The first thing I remember is, I was in some kind of large conference room. There were a bunch of old people people there and all of them had NCAA bracket sheets. My dad was also there and one of the men stood up and said, "Creighton should be in!" Then everyone started talking at the same time. A guy at the front of the room with a mallet silenced the noise and said, "Creighton does not get in!" Everyone in the room suddenly began writing on their sheets. I guessed this was the NCAA Selection Committee. 

I then heard "One Winged Angel" playing quietly behind me. One Winged Angel is Sephiroth's theme song. Sephiroth is a villain from the video game Final Fantasy 7. I turned around and saw a very attractive female pull out her cell phone and silence it. I thought, "A hot girl who likes Final Fantasy? Thats rare, I better talk to her." So, I walk up to her, not sure what to say, and say, "Hey, you seem a little out of place in here with all these old people." She said her grandpa was on the selection committee. I told her my dad was too and we talked for a while. Can't remember what we talked about. Next thing I remember is she did some really weird head twitch. I stared at her for a minute, but she acted like nothing happened. She then told me she thinks shes into me. I told her I would give her a ride home and we could talk about it. She was very hot, but the head twitch freaked me out. 

We walked outside and she slowly began walking in an off direction and said, "I just spent an amazing day with Eli Manning. He taught me how to grip the ball, catch, and even throw a fade route!" I just stared at her as she walked and got into a random persons car. I said, under my breath, "What a crazy bitch." The car she got into drove passed me and she was smiling and waved at me. Completely confused about what was going on, I forced an awkward smile and raised my hand. I turned to walk away thinking how weird that was and I became Lucid. 

 I was trying to think of what to do when I put my hand in my pocket and pulled out a pair of scissors. I walked up to two guys who were walking down the sidewalk and I threw the scissors at one of em's neck. I threw the scissors, but instead of intending them to harm I just let the scissors do whatever they wanted. Kind of like I wanted to see what they would do on their own. Maybe they would stab him and maybe not. Sounds weird, but I suggest trying it. It is kind of like testing your sub-conscious. I was Lucid, but I wasn't consciously controlling them. Anyway, instead of the scissors stabbing the guy they flipped, opened, and began given the guy a beard trim. The second guy looked scared as the scissors whizzed around each of their heads giving them a hair and beard trim. 

I then decided I would find Kate Beckinsale. Hadn't seen her in a while. I walked around the building looking for her. I was calling out, "Kate" as I walked. A huge crowd of people were walking toward me. I kept looking and some of the people in the crowd were progressively looking more and more like Kate Beckinsale the further I walked. Finally, I found her and immediately kissed her. Me and her were about to ride on a magic carpet like in Aladdin, but I woke up.  The "magic" carpet we were about to ride was my UVA rug, lol. 


March 16, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

I woke up in the middle of the night, was very tired and didn't feel like turning the light on, so I wrote down my dream in the dark. The next morning I looked at my notebook and this is all I could make out, "Game locked up.....summon....forever.....pain....different adventure stuff......Emerald Weapon." All the words in between those were the worst chicken scratch I have ever saw, lol. I couldn't remember any of it either.


March 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream Fragment*

All I can remember is being Lucid and showing people how I could change the wind direction. I also started and stopped rainfall.


March 20, 2009
*Lucid Dream 16: A Whole New World*
*WILD*

Category - _Romance/Musical_


I got drunk the past couple nights and I guess it repressed my REM sleep. Anyway, I woke up in the middle of the night expecting a big REM rebound, but it hadn't come. Yet. Disappointed, I laid back down and with great excitement I began slipping into a WILD. 

My hypnagogic imagery was like wind blowing and kicking up snow, that formed into cloud-like shapes. Kind of hard to explain, lol. I immediately tried looking for Kate Beckinsale. I called out her name. Like the last time I ran into several other people who progressively looked more and more like Kate. Finally, I found her and we kissed. I then led her around the corner of my house. Around the corner the magic carpet from Aladdin was waiting on us. I helped her up onto the carpet and I sat behind her. We took off into the sky. The music from "A Whole New World" (the Aladdin song) began playing in the background. I sang Aladdin's parts and Kate sang Jasmine's. Once the song ended (I don't think we sang the whole song, just the first verse) she turned around and kissed me. I then removed her clothes and bent her over. We then had sex while flying around on the carpet.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 17: Reunited*
*DILD*

Category - _Tragedy_


I was at my old house that I grew up in. My family was there and we were all having dinner. It could've been Thanksgiving. My grandmother that has already passed away was there with us. I became Lucid.  I immediately went up and hugged my grandma. I told her I loved her. My eyes teared up and I became fairly emotional. The dream started to fade, so I took some deep breathes and the dream cleared back up. She then said, "Don't cry, I can fix that shoulder." She then got a surgical knife and felt my shoulder with her hand. She told me the problem wasn't even in my shoulder. She said it was on my spine.  I was still Lucid, but I played along so I could spend some time with my Grandma. She took the knife and cut a spot on the back of my neck. She then used the knife to cut out a cyst that was attached to the top of my spine. She then sewed it up and she told me my shoulder shouldn't hurt anymore. The dream faded and I woke up 

PS: In real life she was a surgical nurse.


March 23, 2009
*Lucid Dream 18: John Tucker's Twin?*
*DILD*

Category - _Romance_


I was in my old High School whenever I became Lucid. I was like John Tucker from the movie "John Tucker Must Die". Everyone was coming up to me and girls were checking me out as I walked down the halls. I decided I would have some fun with this, so I started doing sexual things all over the school. I would mess around with one girl and then walk until I found another hot girl. I would just walk up to them and go at it. I got a foot job in the office, had a threesome in a full auditorium, and did many other sexual acts in class and in the hallways and no one seemed to care. I never did anything for too long, so I wouldn't wake up from excitement/arousal. 

At one point I walked into the auditorium and sang, "I have a structured settlement, but I need cash now!" Then everyone around me joined in, "Call J.G. Wentworth 877-CASH-NOW!" I suppose the J.G. Wentworth commercial had came on in real life while I was sleeping , LoL. I then started going around getting people to sing the J.G. Wentworth commercial with me. 

Oh, and at a few random points throughout the dream I ran into a group of fat chicks who had signs with my face and a cancel/no symbol over it. They would yell at me and call me a cheater until I could get away from them, lol.


March 24, 2009
*Normal Dream 42: Another Party*

Category - _Party_


Well, in this dream I decided to throw a party. Imagine that, lol. I was at my old house and people just started showing up without me even telling them to. One of my friends called me and asked what I was getting into. I told him to come up and party with us and he said he might. About 15 seconds later he showed up, lol. We decided to play beer pong but as I was setting the cups up the table kept shrinking on me. It finally shrunk down to where it was only wide enough for a single cup. To make it harder I decided to use glasses instead of plastic cups and the glass was filled with liquor not beer. My friend JT was standing beside me when he asked, "Are you going to drink?" I told him, "Even if I win, I'm drinking my glass anyway!" I was about to shoot when I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 43: Stealth Parking*
around 3:00am

Category - _WTF_


Me and my friend Cliff were riding up to my house in his truck. I was driving through people's yards and I drove over top of someone's house (causing zero damage to it). Cliff asked, "Why are you driving over someone's house?" I said, "No one lives here." I then drove through the next house's yard and Cliff said, "Someone lives here!" I then told him that the truck was invisible and the only way someone would see us is if they were watching the driveway. We were passing a blunt as we drove. 

Once we got into my driveway the truck became visible again. I got out of the truck and there was a football helmet laying in my yard. I then clicked and dragged the helmet (I'm guessing I did it with my mind) the helmet was flipping and spinning through the air. I dropped it and walked to my front door. Cliff was with me, but he was invisible to me for some reason. 

I opened the door and Seth was there. He asked what we were doing and I told him me and Cliff were going to smoke all day. About that time Seth's mom pulled up and waited for them in the driveway. My brother, Drew, was inside the house getting ready to leave. My mom said, "Hey Zack, wake up!" as I walked by her room. I said, "What?" She then repeated herself and I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 44: Dinner Date*
around 5:20am

Category - _Romance_


I was at a large two level department store where my friend worked. My friend was Jennifer Aniston. I walked into her section on the second floor where she was hanging clothes. I walked up to her and said, "Hey!" She then asked me what I thought about a pink shirt she held up. I said, "Anything looks good one you, why?" She then told me her asshole boyfriend wanted her to come to a dinner party and he laughed when she showed him the pink shirt and told her to wear something nice. I then looked into her eyes and told her, "Why don't you buy the pink shirt, blow off your boyfriend, and have dinner with me." She paused and seemed a little shocked that I had asked her this. She was about to talk whenever I cut-in to give her an easy way out, if needed. I interrupted, "Or, just give me a call after your dinner party and you can vent your frustrations." She then smiled and hugged me and I said, "Ok, I'll be waiting on that call." She looked deep in thought as she smiled and waived. 

I walked downstairs and toward the back of the store where I ran into an old friend of mine. He was walking with my ex-girlfriend and he saw me and beckoned me over. I walked over and his whole family had walked over as well. I said hello to all of them and then we all began to sing, Wyclef's "Gone Till November" in sync. After we stopped singing and cheering my ex-girlfriend asked me to dinner. I told her, yes (because I had just kind of gotten shot done earlier). I'm walking with them when Jennifer walks up to me wearing the pink shirt. 

She seemed real nervous and said, "I did it." I said, "Did what?"
She then told me she called her boyfriend and told him she wasn't coming and they got into an argument and she just broke up with him. I said, "Oh, are you okay?" She told me she realized whenever I asked her out that she really wanted to go out with me and she didn't love her boyfriend anymore. My ex then jumps in and says, "Well we can all four go together." My friend said, "Yeah that'll be fun." I then turned and looked at Jennifer and told them, "No, me and Jenn are going together, just the two of us." She smilied and we walked out of the store. 

We go into a steak house and talk about each other for a while can't remember exactly, but it was like I had fell in love over dinner. I woke up sometime during the dinner.


March 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 45: Smack That Muslim!*
around 7:00am

Category - _Boss Battle/Action_


Me and Dad had just got home from apparently picking up some breadsticks to eat. We brought them in and my brother was there and some Muslim guy who was apparently living with us. We all grabbed some breadsticks and I look over and the Muslim guy begins piling them on. After he grabs about 12 or 13 breadsticks he says in a lazy middle eastern accent, "No more U.S. of A." My dad sees his plate and starts smiling and with a sarcastic laugh and says, "Hey I've got to save some for my wife when she gets home. Why don't you put some of those back." The muslim guy then said, "There is plenty left. I don't see the problem." My dad then says,"Look if you don't put some back my son will make you put some back." 

The muslim guy let out an angered "Fine!" Then he took a bite out of four of them and then put them back. I immediately grabbed him and put him in a choke hold. I said, "I bet you (beep)ing put them back now!" I let go of him and said, "Truce" He set his plate down and then took off at me. I turned my back to him and threw a backward elbow directly into his rib and then turn with a Haymaker and laid him flat. I stood over top of him shouting profanities and told him to get the (beep) out of my house. I picked him up and launched him headfirst down the front door steps. I awoke while I was still talking trash to him as hey tried to stand up.

PS: I have nothing against the Muslim religion. If he was a blonde haired and blue eyed american, I would beat his *** and tossed him down the steps as well. 


March 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 46: Desert Glory*
around 8:15am

Category - _Random/Action_


I was playing in a life like version of the Socom map, "Desert Glory". It had alot of major differences though and for some reason no one had guns. We were just running around and acting like we were shooting and battling each other. The Jailhouse had a huge waterslide running from the top of it. I climbed up there and jumped off of the top of the jailhouse and landed in a pool that was under the deck. I landed in the pool by jumping through the space between the corner of the deck and the jailhouse/climbing ledge. 

There were alot of asians playing the game with me and two hot asian girls wanted to jump off the top too. I showed them where to land, but there was a table floating in the water. I then climbed down and was walking around to move the table first whenever the girl performed a front flip and landed inside the pool completely dodging the table. I walked back to the bus because the field trip was over. Lol, turned out to be a field trip. 

I had a bottle that I had apparently pissed in on the way to Desert Glory. I launched it out the window and said, "GRENADA!!!" A geeky asian who hadn't even got off the bus since we got there said, "Why you do that? We get in trouble." Everyone of the other asians spoke fine English. This is the only one who used the cliche asian grammar, lol. I told him that they will never know it was me. He then said, "Some those guys we beat might tell on us. Actually, I tell on you." I reluctantly got up and walked off the bus calling the guy a homo as I did. I picked up the bottle and disposed of it in the trash properly. I awoke as I boarded the bus once again.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 25, 2009
*Lucid Dream 19: Looking For The Crossroads*
*WILD*
around 9:00am

Category - _Adventure_


My body began slipping into a WILD. A loud buzzing followed by my body sliding around the floor. I began spinning in circles as I slid around the room. Finally, I stopped spinning and stood up. The dream seemed a bit fuzzy, so I rubbed my hands together and said "stabilize." The dream was now fairly clear. 

I was in a dark room with 2 doors. One door was red and had a bright light coming through the cracks. The other door was a dull gray and had no light coming from it. I immediately thought of the "Lucid Crossroads" (had just visited the lucid crossroads site the day before) and opened the door. To my disappointment I was just in some guys junky, cluttered basement. I stepped forward and noticed two people at a workbench in the basement. The guy looked at me and said, "Crazy game wasn't it?" I thought what the hell, so I replied, "What was the score?" He said, "It was between Hawaii and USC." Not wanting to waste my time asking the question again I turned and dove head first out of the window. 

I then bent my knees and then sprang into the cool night air. The backdoor then opened and the guy walked out and yelled "Your a comet?" I ignored him and tried to fly until I saw a desert. Still trying to reach the crossroads, lol. I flew a little too high and the clouds blocked my view. I then swooped below them and to my surprise below me was nothing, but a giant map. I landed on Africa. 

I looked around and the water was actual water and the land below me was desert (the Sahara) ,but I couldn't figure out how to get into the desert. I was standing on a giant football field sized world map. I jumped into and landed hard trying to fall into the map, but all that happened was the land floating there (Africa) dipped under water for a moment and then bobbed back in place. I closed my eyes in an attempt to teleport, but I strained too much and woke myself up accidentally.


March 26, 2009
*Normal Dream 47: Tripping*
around 4:20am

Category - _WTF_


Yea, so I wake up at exactly 4:20 after this crazy dream. Well, I thought it was a cool coincidence anyway. I was inside of a dressing room about to go on stage for something. It could have been an award, performance, speech, I can't remember. I am wearing blood red chuck taylors, a polkadot tie, a headband, and my hair is spiked in a crazy half mohawk way. I have my right leg propped up on the sink and I am grinning like a opossum. I pull out a long scroll of paper and hold it parallel to my face. The scroll reads one word per line. The first 20 or so lines say "Harder." The bottom 20 or so lines say "Smarter." I look into the mirror and in a Jim Carrey-esque crazy way I slowly tilt my head toward the bottom of the scroll while saying, "smarter, smarter, smarter, smarter, smarter." I then give a weird, crazy Jim Carrey head shake and tilt my head up slowly as I say, "harder, harder, harder, harder, harder." I then start freaking out saying, "smarter, smarter, smarter, harder, harder, smarter, harder!" And jerking my head in the direction of each word.I wake up after this thinking WTF!


March 26, 2009
*Nightmare 3: Twister Fest '09*
around 6:30am

Category - _Action_


Me and my mom were outside of my old house. The weather was starting to get bad and my mom noticed a shadow that looked like a funnel cloud. I turned around and saw the cloud twisting in the air. It broke up before touching down and did nothing. I noticed another much larger funnel cloud forming and me and mom ran into the house. I told my whole family to get into the basement as fast as possible. I ran down about 6 flights of stairs and finally made it to the basement. I could still see out of a window though, lol. 

I saw a massive twister just barely miss the house and I layed down and had my feet and arms ready to try and stop any debris from landing on me and crushing me. Only my mom had made it down to basement so far whenever a giant twister passed right over the house and caused the entire house to spin. Glass jars, broomsticks and other random items crashed into the walls around me. After the house stopped spinning I stood up unharmed. Dad, my sister, my brother, and my grandma finally made it to the basement. Drew (my brother) had injured his leg during the house spinning. I looked out the window and saw a enormouse funnel cloud heading directly toward our house. I got everyone to run to the car and then I jumped in and we took off down the street. I looked back and our house was ripped to shreds. 

We arrived downtown and parked, then ran into a "tornado shelter." It was a huge steel canapoy that was open, but designed to "break up" a twister's wind. There were scattered families standing under the shelter, but there were even more people outside running around and screaming like rabid animals. My cousin Ian was under the shelter and he joined our group. I had to shout orders telling my group which direction to dodge, because the way the shelter was set up whenever a huge tornado hit the shelter it broke into a few small twisters that passed underneath. They would sometimes shift directions, so it was difficult. There had been about 50 tornadoes already and I thought they would never stop. I tried to toss my socks into one of the small ones that passed by and my grandma said, "Don't toss your socks in there, I get plenty of pussy as it is. I don't need more hitting me in the face." I laughed in my dream at this ludacris statement. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 26, 2009
*Lucid Dream 20: To The Lucid Crossroads*
*DILD*
around 10:30am

Category - _Adventure_


Was in a gym class at my old Elementary School and had this new bungie device that allowed people to jump at great heights without normal bungie resistence. I got to go first and demonstrate how to use it. I was flipping in the air and dunking basketballs while everyone cheered. I took off my bungie harness and a very tall, athletic looking black kid and a short, squatty, butterball, white kid were next in line. I then walked to my seat and was showing a bruise on my leg from the bungie and she bent down and kissed it. I then woke up in my room. 

I looked around for a minute and something just didn't seem right. I pinched my nose and to my surprise I could still breathe. I walked through the next door and was back in the gymnasium. I started flying around the gym and swooping just above people's heads causing them to duck and dive out of the way. The bell rang and the scene suddenly changed to Wal-Mart. 

All the older people in my gym class were now workers at Wal-Mart. I started talking to the same girl that kissed my leg earlier and I told her we were dreaming right now. I told her to do a nose check, but she kept doing it wrong. I then tried to show her the finger through the palm, but I couldn't even get it to work. Finally, I told her to look at small text and then look away and when you look back it'll be completely different. She was amazed and I kept showing her it a few times over and over. I then began flying through Wal-Mart. I flew to one of the walls and I saw a red door. 

I landed and tried hard to imagine the Lucid Crossroads as I opened the door. I was inside the Dojo. I was excited, but I stayed in a walk to try and remain calm. I walked up the stairs and out of the Dojo. The warm air hit my face and the sun shown down. It felt like a vacation on the beach. I looked out and saw the marble circular floor with 10 doors surrounding it, but to my surprise I looked to my right and saw athe "Lucid Theme Park." That is what it was called. I walked through the theme park and there was a tall dinosaur ride and a merry-go-round powered by donkeys. There was also a black couple walking their pet oxen, lol. I walked through the theme park and onto the normal Lucid Crossroads. 

I picked up a brochure that was laying on the front desk and flipped through it. It was talking about a "Lucid Zoo." I then looked for the blue people, but all I saw was two blue rabbits hopping around. I turned around and saw the big tree and some kids throwing a football out in the sand. I thought about joining them ,but decided not too. I walked up to the doors and looked through each of them and was about to pick the door that showed "The Pyramid at Giza" through it but I awoke. 

Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC
False Awakening Conquered


March 27, 2009
*Normal Dream 48: Totaled!*

Category - _???_


This dream lasted a while, but I can't remember too much. I was in one of my friends vehicles and we were driving home from class to my house. We arrived at my house and pulled into the driveway. I noticed my car wasn't in the driveway where I left it. I walked inside the house and mom and dad were there. I asked them where my car was and they both hesitated and looked uneasy. I immediately became pissed. "Where the hell is my mustang?" They then took me outside and pointed. I followed their fingers and saw my car crashed into a tree in the yard. I started freaking out. They told me my brother accidentally crashed it into a tree. I said, "WTF was he in the yard for!" They said the driveway was icy and he slid into the tree. I then said, "WTF was he doing in MY car!" I just was freaking out. Drew was apparently at his friends house and I told my parents to keep him away from me or I'll beat him until hes brain dead (I of course would not, but I was super pissed). I don't remember much after that.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 28, 2009
*Normal Dream 49: March Madness*
around 7:30am

Category - _Sports_


I was in Narrows driving around and talking on my cell phone. The East region of the Sweet 16 was being played at Giles High School this coming up weekend. Davidson had made it through and were going to be playing against another team I forgot. There were parties everywhere celebrating the upcoming game. Everyone in town was wearing Davidson apparel. There were Davidson players playing pick-up games at the park as we drove by. Me and whoever was with me (can't remember) were driving to a huge party where Stephen Curry was. I don't remember much else.


March 28, 2009
*Normal Dream 50: Swimming, Basketball, & Robots*
around 11:30am

Category - _Sports_


At the start of the dream I was playing basketball at the Annex with a bunch of people. It was halftime of the game and everyone was taking a rest. The mens bathroom had a sign on it that said, "condemned." I walked to the womens bathroom which now had a piece of notebook paper taped under the word women's that said "and Men." I walked into the bathroom and into a stall prepared to take a leak. A smoking hot female who had long dark hair and tanned skin was peering over the top of the stall as I walked in. I said "Hey ___." (can't remember what her name was now) She said, "Hey" in an almost intentional sexy voice. I asked her what she was doing, and she said she was, "Playing a little offense." I then said, "Oh, so you are playing offense trying to watch me piss and I'm on defense trying to keep you from watching me?" She smiled and simply said, "No." I said, "Well, I'm pissing anyway." She replied, "Then, I'm watching anyway." I began to piss as she leaned over and stared at my "package." Once I was done she jokingly and playfully said, "It wasn't worth it." She then smiled and raised her eyebrows in a seductive manner. I stood up and said, "Well, I can fix that. Come over hear." She then came over into my stall and I began kissing her chest. I then bent her over the closed toilet seat. She screamed so loud that the entire scene changed in mid thrust. 

I was in the basement of my old house. I had completely forgotten about what I was just doing. I walked around and found a large water heater sized robot. I then began controlling it with my mind. I was extremely close to being Lucid here. I may even have been for a few moments, but not long enough to count. I then found a small cloth belt with a heavy metal square on one end. I then crontrolled this belt with my mind. Technically I could call myself lucid, but if I was 100&#37; Lucid I probably wouldn't be playing with belts, lol. The belt moved around the concrete basement floor like a snake. I was controlling it and slamming it into jars and things and having about as much fun as you could have with a belt, lol. After a little while of this the scene changed to an olympic sized swimming pool. 

Jessica, my friend Cliff's fiance, was about to swim the final heat of a world swimming competition. She had apparently won last year, but the favorite was a guy from Greece named Conkay (con-kay, lol). The gun fired and they swam a few lengths and was on the last stretch. Jess had the lead, but Conkay stretched at the end and beat her by a fingernail. The competition was somewhere in Europe. We were trying to find the intercontinental highway (road that connected Europe and North America, lol. Imagine that drive!) , but we got lost. I got out and asked a police officer, who was Indian (from India). He said we needed to go back to the shipyard and take British Highway for 20 miles. As I walked back to the car I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 21: "Wild" Night Out*
*WILD*
around 8:00pm

Category - _Exploration_


So, I was reading Jeff777's thread about "tricking your body into thinking it's asleep", thread and I figured I would give it another try. I had tried twice before, but both times I wasn't very tired and it seemed to take too long. I laid still for like an hour and my body had become numb, but nothing more. Frustrated I rolled over on my side. After laying there for no more than two minutes my body started going numb again. I figured what the hell I'll give it another shot. A few minutes later I began slipping into a WILD. The loud buzzing came over me and I began slowly spinning. My "body" then sat up on its own. I knew I was asleep.

I get up and do a nose pinch reality check to confirm my suspicions. I stand up and notice I have no bottoms on. I thought it was weird, but it was a dream so I did give a (beep). I walked outside and felt a cool breeze on "myself". I was slightly aroused, but shook it off. (I didn't want to waste a WILD on sex) I went ahead and imagined a pair of shorts on myself. I looked over and my Dad and my friend Ryano's Dad, were working on a grill. I said, "What are ya'll doing." My dad replied, "I'm fixing the humbafooshawah (or something similar)." I snickered at this remark, but didn't press the matter. I decided to fly downtown and try to imagine a zombie apocalypse. 

As I flew over some powerlines I remembered reading someone's dream on here about how they had trouble avoiding powerlines. As soon as I thought about this I looked up and crashed into a powerline, lol. Funny how things like that happen all the time in dreams. I knew if I tried to fly again I would just keep crashing into powerlines, so I took off running. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a light crash to the ground on the horizon. Suddenly a giant fiery mushroom cloud filled the the horizon. It was absolutley the coolest thing I have seen in a dream to date. I decided to change the color of it with my mind. I closed my dream eyes and imagined it being lime green. I opened them and it was now black and white. I closed them again and opened to see a giant lime green mushroom cloud. The cloud then morphed into a figure and began moving around. It turned into a giant yellow duck monster (only way to describe it, lol). I then tried to see if I could turn it into a dragon and fight it. I closed my eyes and it turned into a weird 3 headed panda. I closed my eyes again and it turned into a three headed dragon. I ran up to it to fight it when I suddenly realized it was now just an image on a big T.V. screen. 

By this time I had forgot about powerlines and the zombie apocalypse for that matter, so I flew downtown and enterd a mini mall. I decided I would look for Jennifer Aniston. I saw alot of people who looked similar, but couldn't find her. I gave up and decided to walk outside. I walked past a smoothy stand and saw an old lady walking toward me from it. 

I said, "What are you thinking?" She looked at me and said, "You've been my only girlfriend for a long time four years ago." I cracked up at this strange answer. I asked her something else and got another crazy response, but unfortunately I can't remember it. I then saw two more elderly DC women and walked over toward them. One of them immediately started saying crazy comments that didn't make any sense. She was talking about theatre, but thats all I got from her. As I walked away she told me she finally found the "Coppoka Theatre" and pointed at a nearby building. The sign in front of the building said, "Lucid Theatre of WILDe" (not sure what the "e" was for). 

I was about to enter when I thought about the task of the month. I asked a girl nearby if she could tell me where I could find a rainbow. The girl pointed the direction. I was about to take off whenever one of the old women walked down to me and handed me an almost finished cigarette. She said, "You can give it back to me som etime down the road." I took a puff, tossed it aside, and then unfortunately woke up. 

Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC


March 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 51: Coach Hackman*
around 6:00am

Category - _Gaming_


I was in the owner's box of a large football stadium. I got a call from my agent and he said, "I have an opponent for your champion." I said, "Bring him in." I then walked down to the field and called my brother on my cell phone. I said, "There is a man here to challenge you." My brother arrived shortly and soon after my agent walked in with Gene Hackman. I looked at Drew and said, "Be careful with this guy. I saw him make the playoffs with replacement players. LoL. I then pressed the power button on a remote control that I carried in my pocket. The stands suddenly were filled with virtual fans (like very good PS3 graphics). A virtual team select screen was hanging in mid air. My brother chose the Giants and Hackman chose "The Replacements Team." Each player wore a headset and held a wireless controller. It was awesome, like a life sized version of madden. Each player (Hackman and my brother) were in floating podiums so they could fly around the field and play from any angle. 

Hackman had the ball first and I heard him speak into his headset, "Wing T, Double X, Wide Shallow Cross!" I thought, "Oh shit, Drew won't be expecting it this early!" The first play Hackman scored a 73 yard touchdown. The dream then skipped ahead. Drew was winning 9-7 and Hackman had 4th and inches with less than 2 minutes left in the game. Hackman was on his own 40 yard line. He turned to me and showed me what he was running. He ran it again, Wing T Double X Wide Shallow Cross. Drew wasn't expecting anything, but a QB sneak and a timeout. Hackman scored a 60 yard touchdown. Drew tried to pitch the ball around on the Kick Return (like an idiot,lol) , but he ended up fumbling and falling on it in his own endzone for a safety. Hackman tacked on a field goal and won the game 19-9. He was acting very smug, so I challenged him to take me on. He said, "So the undefeated retired champion dares to take on my Replacements?" I said, "Yes, in fact I'll play with the Detroit Lions!" I returned the opening Kickoff with a gorgeous lateral at mid-field. I then recovered an onside kick and threw a bomb to Calvin Johnson for 60+ yards. As I was laughing at Hackman (who was sweating bullets), I awoke from the dream.


March 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 52: Men's League*
around 8:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was on a Men's League basketball team with some of my friends (Cliff, JT, can't remember who else). My brother was on a team with Cliff's "dream" cousins, Eagle and Joe Johnson. Joe Johnson was there star player. We were both undefeated and about to meet in the championship. There was a big party the night before. Both teams were there and we were playing beer pong. Me and Cliff were playing Eagle and Joe. Each side had some smoking hot girls with them who were flashing, stripping, kissing, and feeling each other up to distract the other team. It worked fairly well, but we ended up winning. I can't remember much else about the party except that Eagle would appear out of nowhere and unintentionally scare the shit out of me. Me and Cliff were talking about how Eagle keeps sneaking up on everyone. The next thing I remember is us celebrating our victory. We held Joe Johnson to his lowest scoring total of the entire season. The last thing I remember was talking shit to my brother, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 53: Mario Bros - Expert Edition*
around 10:00am

Category - _Gaming_


Me, Cliff, and my brother were playing a Mario game called, "Mario Bros: Expert Edition". It was awesome. We had it on Multiplayer and how it started was the 3 of us played a mini game. The screen was split in three vertical sections. We raced to reach the top of this vertically laid out level. If you died it transported you to the bottom and you started over. I was the first to the top and won the mini-game. I then had to spin a giant roulette wheel that had all mario levels (from: SMB, SMB2(Japan), SMB2, SMB3, SMW, SMW2, and some new never before seen levels on it. I spun and the first level I got was a level from SMW. I then had to spin a second wheel that had four sections on it: Speed Run (had more difficult time limit), Normal Level (unchanged), Advanced Level (increased difficulty), and Extreme Level (very hard, lol). I landed on Advanced first. 

I can only remember bits and pieces of the levels. I beat the first level, and then went on to win 2 straight mini-games and beat the next two levels which were Speed Run, and Extreme. On the extreme level I was small through the entire level and barely avoided death numerous times. Cliff and Drew kept making joke comments like, "We'll never get to play with the Mario God here." I awoke after beating the third level because I got pumped up after barely finishing without dying.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 30, 2009
*Normal Dream 54: Sports Venture*
around 7:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was on a football team coached by Urban Meyer (I don't think it was Florida though). I was in a dorm room with a bunch of my teammates and we were picking on our tailback who had snuck out to play in an intramural basketball game and hurt his ankle. Intramural sports were banned by our team policy. Our tailback said, "I may have gotten hurt, but coach doesn't know it was playing basketball. Technically, I got away with it." I said (sarcastically), "Your right, who cares if you miss the first half of the season, as long as you got away with it." We all laughed a bit at him again and he said, "Well if you guys think you could have done better why don't all you enter as a team." I said, "Intramural basketball is already over." The tailback replied, "What? You guys afraid of something a little different? Don't have enough skill for other sports?" 

Me and the guys then walked down to the Intramural sign-up board. All that was available was Soccer and Hockey. We took a vote and it was split down the middle. We decided to enter both tournaments. It was apparently the off-season for football, but our football club-team was having a game. The stadium for the club-team was pretty nice. It was a large bowl style stadium dug down into the ground. 

We were at the top practicing soccer on the surrounding grass while watching the game. We noticed that most of the fans on the opposite side from us were watching us instead of the club team. They began cheering for us whenever we would score a goal or perform a nasty dribble move. The scene then changed to us on ice. We were in the championship game of intramural hockey. We were winning 2-1 and it was the third period. I woke up before the game ended.


March 30, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

I was in the kitchen and my parents were arguing. My mom had hidden a bunch of food for some reason and Dad asked her if she was going to leave. She told him she didn't want to. He then said, "We might need to take some time apart. It will be good for us. I will help you find a place and give you some money." She said, "It might be good, but I don't want to leave. I think I need to stay." I don't remember much after that.


March 30, 2009
*Lucid Dream 22: The Task Hunt*
*WILD*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Adventure_


I decided to try Jeff777's technique again. I was very tired and had already slept about 5 broken up hours. I laid still for 30 minutes and had no success. Like last time, I gave up and rolled over on my side. I then began slipping into my WILD. I immediately heard footsteps running around me. I ignored them and remained calm. I then heard a woman screaming in the background. To prevent myself from waking up in fear I said out loud, "You can't scare me. Your not real." I then remained calm as the screaming got louder. I felt my body began to spin and then it stopped. I sat up and opened my eyes. 

I was in a dark, gloomy, ransacked sanctuary. I rubbed my hands together to clear up my vision a bit. I noticed there was a demon running around the church. It seemed to be oblivious to my presence. I ignored it and walked to the front of the sanctuary. I saw a dead woman laying on the alter with her stomach, blood, and guts lying in the floor below her. I thought, "Well, thats why she was screaming." I walked outside and like usual it was night time, but not very dark. I took off into flight and flew across the church yard. I had the feeling of being followed, so I touched down and then immediately lept backwards into a tree. The demon from the church ran under me and in the direction I had been flying. I dropped out of the tree and performed a super human sprint and grabbed the demon by the neck. It then turned into a frog and slipped out of my hands. It hopped away into a bush. I left it alone and took flight again. 

I landed in a field that was full of electric fences set up in a grid-like formation. I began jumping in and out of the fences doing backflips and various tricks. I then remembered the task of the month. I turned to look for a rainbow and saw one not too far away. I took a couple monsterous leaps and arrived at the base of the rainbow. It suddenly lit up like neon lights. I hopped up on top of the rainbow, walked to the top of the arch and then took a seat (the rainbow bent slightly as I walked toward the top, but seemed overall pretty stable). I looked closely at the rainbow. It was ridged and looked like the sole of rubber-soled sneaker. Whenever I felt it however, it was kindo of squishy, like gel insoles. I then looked out into the horizon and took in the cool night air. After a while just chill'n on the rainbow, I stood up and got some momentum in order to slide down the rainbow on my butt. Afterwards I thought, "How am I going to find green eggs and ham?" An old mini van suddenly pulled up on the street beside me. 

I hopped the tall fence and asked the lady in the van if she had any green eggs and ham. She nodded yes and then handed me two eggs out of the glove box. They were hard boiled, but still had the shell on them. They only green spotted, so I looked away, thought of the color green, and then looked back and they were solid green. I took a bite, shell and all, and it tasted like how old easter eggs smell. I then asked the lady if she had any ham. She then said, "No, you'll have to go to the diner for that." I awoke shortly after this.


Marh 30, 2009
*Dream Fragment*
around 9:30pm

All I can remember is playing a video game and I found a hidden area. I remember picking up a green 1-Up mushroom, so maybe I was playing a Mario game.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 31, 2009
*Normal Dream 55: Stick Games*

Category - _Sports_


I was playing a game that was sort of like capture the flag. There were three teams against each other and the objective was to go grab these different sized sticks and either return them to your base or defeat the other team in a fencing style battle. Once an entire team was either defeated or all had scored the round ends. We played race to ten points. The three teams were U.S.A., Great Britain, and French. I was on the U.S. with my friend JT and some random guy. My friend P was on the Great Britain team along with another girl and guy. The French team only had two players, they were both guys I didn't recognize. 

GB scored 3 points in each of the first two rounds. We scored 0 and the french grabbed a single point in each round. I looked at JT before the next round and told him, "We gotta step it up! We are getting crushed." When the round started we sprinted right at the GB team. The French always hid and played very conservative. I took off after one of the GB players, suddenly I noticed a stick flying toward me out of the corner of my eye. I ducked and it nailed the guy I was going after. GB had accidentally eliminated one of their own. That took a point away from them. I then looked over and saw a GB player slam his stick into the side of JT's head which scored them a point and knocked JT out of the round. I took off after the remaining two GB players, but I couldn't catch them and they crossed their base line for 2 more points. The French also scored 1 during all of this. Now the score was GB-8, F-3, US-0. 

Before the next round I decide to try and rush all three of us at the GB players and hopefully the French wouldn't notice until it was too late and they wouldn't have time to score. As the round started all three of our players picked out a GB player and bum rushed them. JT dove and smacked a GB player, I dueled one for a while and eliminated him. Our third player threw his stick at the final GB player and nailed him. The French managed to get one guy across during this. The score was now GB-8, F-4, US-3. I told my team "Good shit! Lets keep it up!" This time I tell JT to rush with me and tell the other guy to hang back and try to pick off one of the French players. The round starts and me and JT go down and grab a stick. We hesitate for a minute to pick up some throwing sticks. Whenever we turn to run at the GB team, we see P doing a hard core rush. We launch our throwing sticks at him, but he slides past his base line for a point. We then go after the other two GB players. We get the other two players out to end the round. During this time the French had eliminated our other player and pushed one man across the baseline. The score was now GB-9, F-6, US-5.

I tell JT to hang back and try to pick off a French and me and the other guy rushed. P tried to rush again, but I was ready for him. Me and P had a quick sword fight before I caught him in the neck and eliminated him. The next two players started running at me. I had a long fighting stick and a throwing stick in one hand. I ran at one of them and quickly launched the throwing stick with a '"no look" strike eliminated one of them as I lept into air, deflected a thrown stick with my stick, and then slammed it down on top of the last GB players head ending the round. During this JT had picked off one of the French as well. After single handedly eliminating three players I was pumped up. We were all cheering because we had come back and tied it up. We had scored 4 points that round and the score was now, GB-9, US-9, F-6. We were getting ready for what was most likely the final round whenever I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

April 1, 2009
*Normal Dream 56: Ghost Driving*
around 10:00am

Category - _WTF_


I was in the back of my car and I was really tired. I laid down and just let my car drive itself (I have actually done this in multiple dreams in the past). I woke up hungry and noticed my car was pulling into a diner. I got out and walked inside. 

My friend Jon was there with a bald female. I walked up to them and said, "Whats going on, man!" He said, "Nothing just chill'n and smoke'n." He then passed me a blunt and I took a hit and passed it back. He asked what I had been doing and I replied, "Not a whole lot." We talked for a minute and the bald girl sitting with him kept making rude comments like, "So when are you going to f***ing leave?" or "You're getting on my nerves a**hole." I finally said, "What is your problem." She said, "I don't f***ing like you!" I said, "OK, well I think I'm about to head out anyway. See ya Jon." He told me to give him a call sometime as I left. 

I walked back out to my car and went to sleep again. I woke up and my friend Chris R was driving. We pulled into a driveway and he got out and got into his car and told me to give him a call later. I then went back to sleep as my car drove down the road. I awoke shortly after.   


April 1, 2009
*Normal Dream 57: Gang Captive*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Action_


I was a captive being held in the backseat of a car. A gang member was driving me to their "hideout" where they were going to interrogate me. The gang member was bald and looked like he was in a biker gang, or maybe some sort of white supremacist gang. He had a mini computer built into the console of the car. 

I leaned up and used his computer. The guy got pissed and said, "Did you just call the f***ing cops." He pulled out his gun placed it too my temple and said, "I swear to god I'll f***ing blast you right now." I lazily swatted the gun away from my face and said, "Relax, I'm just downloading a movie to watch, on the way." He said, "What f***ing movie!" I replied, "Vanilla Sky." He then said, "Oh, I really like that movie." He then started rambling on about the movie and not paying attention to the road. The car was swerving back and forth. Eventually the one-way conversation somehow got to his girlfriend and hes started crying. I told him, "Man just say, 'F*** your boss!!' and go visit your girl today." 

He then drove to her house and once he went inside I got out of the car. I was going to run away, but I decided not too just yet. I was started to plan my escape whenever I woke up.


April 1, 2009
*Lucid Dream 23: Malls, Twisters, and Outer Space*
around 4:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/Random_


This was a very vivd and probably the longest Lucid Dream I have ever had.
I was at the mall with my cousin Megan and her friend Brittany. We were walking in the mall whenever I told them, "Watch this!" I jumped into the air and hovered for a moment, then leaned forward a flew in a large circle back to them and landed. The both said, "How did you do that?" I told them, "It is easy. We are dreaming right now!" I became lucid as the words rolled out of my mouth. I didn't even bother with an RC. I told them to look at their hands and they would see how weird, misshapen, and deformed they look. They looked down in amazement. 

We walked around the mall and I was spearing/tackling every DC who we walked passed. I speared old folks, women, men, kids, anyone who walked close to us. I felt like Ray Lewis, lol. After a while, Megan told me to tackle the biggest guy I could find. We walked around and found a 6'5" body builder. He walked up to Megan and tried to hit on her. She looked over and said, "See if you can spear this one." I then dove and speared him down a flight of stairs. I got up and laughed, "That was easier than the toddler I tackled a few minutes ago. For the record, no one got hurt. They all just kind of looked stunned as to how crazy I was, lol. I told the guy to stay away from my cousin. I told Megan he was a douche anyway. Megan said, "We'll race you to the check-out counter." I took off flying and her and Brittany were running/sliding toward the counter. I flipped in the air and landed on the counter at the same time they slid into it. 

The counter was a kiosk in the middle of the mall. The lady at the counter was handing someone back their change whenever I took it out of her hand and she said, "Dammit Zack, that is the third time you took change today." I then gave the change back and the customer was JT. Diddy and Cliff were with him as well. Me, Brandon (Diddy), Cliff, and JT walked outside of the mall and sat down at a table. It was night time outside, but like usual, not very dark. The mall had now completely disappeared. 

There were many campfires in the background and many dark silhouettes standing around the campfires. I told the guys that we were dreaming. They didn't believe me, so I told them all to do the nose plug RC. They all said it wasn't working. I then grabbed a book that was laying on the table and told Cliff to read a line. He then looked away and read the same line that was now completely different. He said, "Yep, we are dreaming. Its crazy how text does this in dreams. Brandon said, "Oh my god! Look at my hands." His fingers were crazy crooked and I looked down at mine and a few of my fingers were tiny and short. Cliffy then said, "Holy f***! Look at my fingers!" Sure enough Cliffs fingers were the craziest of all. He had fingers growing out of the ends of his fingers. It was almost like he had hands on the tips of his fingers. After laughing and all looking at Cliff's hands we decided to go flying. 

We took off running when I heard someone call out to me. I turned around and saw the 6'5" douche from earlier chasing after me with anger in his expression. I took flight and flew down river. It became daylight and a river had appeared whenever I took flight. I landed and turned around only to find the guy inches away from me. He dove to spear me, but I jumped and flipped around his head like Rey Mysterio and then I got him in a head lock and smashed his head against the ground, British Bulldog style. 

After laughing at the DC i turned and saw Cliff and Brandon leap into the air revolving around each other extemely fast, forming a tornado that tore down the river. It was a magnificent site. The water parted as the tornado traveled down river and then either side of the part crashed together once the funnel cloud passed. The water swirled under the tornado and slung water in a circular manner. I then leapt high into the sky. I rose up above the clouds and then fell back to the ground. 

I then took an enormous leap and imagined myself propelling higher and higher and sure enough I kept climbing. I exited Earth's atmosphere and found myself in space. The stars littered the sky and were extremely thick and clustered in certain areas (galaxies I suppose). I got a mild sense of fear. I suppose it was a fear of the unknown as I looked out through space. It was like an endless black abyss. I started to fall back toward the Earth. I attempted to land on the moon, but I missed and kept falling. It felt like I was falling forever and I still couldn't see the Earth. I became scared (for some reason) and woke myself up. I couldn't believe I woke myself up. I was pretty pissed. This had been one of the longest and most vivd lucids I have ever had.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 2, 2009
*Normal Dream 58: The Seven Entities of Death*
around 10:30am

Category - _Action_


So I had this dream I was creating a manga. As I was drawing the first page, part of me "fell into the pages." I remember living out my manga, but also illustrating and writing it at the same time. Kind of like I was in two places at once. It was a more "dark" themed manga and contained, what I called, "The Seven Entities of Death." They represented War, Hate, Evil, Corruption, Possession, Torture, and Death itself. The concept was that each of the 7 were enemies of each other, mankind, and themselves. They were skeletal creatures and each one had a unique style and look to them. I was the main character, a warlord, caught in the middle of a war between the 7. The planet was now, more or less, a wasteland and was slowly dying. I was trying to save the planet and the human race from extinction. One of them ("Death") wore a hooded cloak similar to the grim reaper another had a ragged clothe (I think it was "War") around his head similar to a turban. "Death", had just been killed by another (I think it was "War") whenever my phone rang and woke me up. Unfortunately, I answered it and completely forgot the details of my dream. All I could remember was the concept  :Sad:  This dream could have been awesome. Damn the telephone!


April 2, 2009
*Normal Dream 59: The Murderous Plot*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Action_


The dream started at downtown festival. I walked into a diner where saw my friend P. He had a fauxhawk and was hanging with some gay looking guys. Then saw I Jake , JT, and Shawn, so I sat down with them at thier table. Was talking about different things that I can’t remember and decided to go have a party at JT and Jake’s apartment the following week. The dream skipped ahead. I got there and overheard Jake telling JT to “wait until I tell you to push it.” Jt was on a ladder supposedly cleaning out the gutter. He was using a wrench to clear out leaves. Jake told me to go on inside. I opened the door stepped in and then stepped back outside acting like I had went in. I peeked back around the corner and saw Jake signaling to JT to push the button. The apartment (which wasn’t theirs by the way) exploded. I now knew they had tried to kill me, but I acted ignorant to the situation. We then all walked inside their actual apartment and I was extra suspicious of everything that was going on. 

We didn’t have a party it was just me, JT, Shawn, Jake, some cop, Zach R, Mikey, JW and some chick I didn’t know. Me and Shawn headed out first and they told me to come back tomorrow night for a big party. I road back to Shawn’s house where my car was. I told him “Man I heard some crazy shit ” Then he said, “You’ll see some crazy shit if you come out to the party tomorrow night. They get wild ” He then kept talking about how awesome the party was going to be. He kept asking me over and over if I was coming even though I said yes everytime he asked. I sensed it. He was trying hardcore to convince me to come, so I concluded he was in on it too. This was crazy who could I trust. I came back the next night because I had to get them all arrested or this wouldn’t stop.

  When I got there the aprtment was occupied by the same people as the previous night, except JW. I sat down beside of them, they were all drinking and playing video games. Shawn started talking about how he had to get up in the morning for work, but he was gonna get silly anyway. He then asked me to plug up the alarm clock he then handed me. I walked over and was just about to plug it in whenever it hit me. This was it, this was my death. I stopped and thought ok I can’t plug it in or I’ll die. I started looking for why it would kill me whenever I saw a shiny coating of something on the metal prongs. I told them I wasn’t going to plug it in because I thought there was water damage to the outlet. They got frustrated and Jake said, dude I use that outlet all the time its fine. I then noticed JT shift uncomfortably. I grabbed a gun I had brought and drew it out while I called the cops. Jake immediately grabbed a gun and shot at me but missed they all then took off running. The cops came talked to me and started writing warrants for the arrests. They had caught Mikey who denied it and I sort of believed him. JT was in complete silence. I said “JT buddy, I’m too smart for that. You needed a more complex plan in order to kill me.” His eyes started watering and he said “Man, That was a good plan” as he pointed at the outlet. Apparently the substance on the prongs was a form of liquid nitrogen that would explode when it makes contact with an electrical current. 

A heard of people ready to party arrives on the scene and cops and people are everywhere. Only a few of them seem interested and ask questions. Many people look like they are surprised to still see me alive. JW had just walked inside and  up to me and said, “Damn that was lucky wasn’t it?” I said, “ What was? He replied, “It was lucky you didn’t plug in the alarm clock. Who wouldn’t just plug it in. You got lucky.” I said, “J you were a part of it weren’t you.” He tried to run, but he was arrested as well. I then proceeded to party with the other people who had arrived. I awoke during beer pong.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 3, 2009
*Lucid Dream 24: Vehicular Manslaughter*
*WILD*
around 10:00am

Category - _WTF_


I got pretty drunk last night and passed out at about 1:30am. I woke up about 6:30 still a little drunk and had not dreamed (no surprise there). I then stayed awake until around 10:00am. I laid down and began slipping into a WILD almost immediately.

 I sat up and got out of my bed. I rubbed my hands together, smelled & tasted the air, and fell my bedside table in order to stabilize and increase clarity. It worked amazingly well. This LD was second only to my next LD in vividness and clarity. I walked outside and JT was waiting by my car. We jumped in the car and to my surprise the backseat was occupied by about 10 bottles of Burnette's Flavored Vodka. We both grabbed a bottle and began chugging. I grabbed the strawberry (my favorite) and I can't remember what flavor JT was drinking. After chugging two half-gallons of Vodka, I felt completely wasted drunk. My vision was sloshed and blurred like I had glasses on in the rain, lol. I drove in the median and hit a stop sign, a large ladder, and a cow. Why those things were in the median I'll never know. I then saw blue lights turn on behind me. I thought, "This will be interesting." 

I pulled over and got out of the car. There were four cops in one car and one of them was my friend Weiz. One of them was a solid mass of muscle. He began yelling at us like a drill sargent (by the way my vision was back to normal once the I pulled over). He pulled out his handcuffs, and I then manipulated his thoughts. I moved my hand across the cops vision and said in a hypnotic tone, "You don't want to arrest me." The cop then said to the other cops, "We don't want to arrest them." I said, "We aren't who your looking for." The cop then told his colleagues, "They aren't who we are looking for." We then drove off and I had a false awakening. 

I sat up in my bed and didn't do an RC. I laid my head back against my pillow. I blinked and I was suddenly on a large military ship. I thought for a moment how lucky I was that I missed that false awakening, but still stayed in the dream. I immediately rubbed my hands together and focused on my surroundings in order to stabilize. My dream became crystal clear. I noticed my faint reflection in a window, I turned and read text on a poster that was on a wall about 20 feet away (can't remember what it said now, but it was crystal clear), I saw the fibers and texture in the carpet below my feet, and noticed perfectly placed shadows. It was truly amazing clarity. I noticed it was dark outside and I wanted to make it daylight. I focused on the horizon and slowly, but surely, the sun began to rise. I walked through a door nearby and the scene changed. 

I was in a house that I didn't recognize. I was talking to a girl that I used to date in elementary school. I told her she looked as hot as I used to think she looked back in 7th grade (Lol, if you can't follow that I understand). I leaned in and kissed her when I suddenly had another false awakening. 

This one was easy though because I woke up in a vehicle that was being driven by my friend Cliff. I did a nose check RC to confirm my suspicions. We were on the road that led to my friend Diddy's house. Cliff looked at me and said, "Did you do your reality check yet?" I told him I had and he turned and did his crazy laugh and floored the gas pedal. There was a jogger up ahead and Cliff shouted, "10 Points!" then he swerved and plowed the guy. I said, "Holy s***, you just nailed that guy!" He did his crazy laugh again and floored the gas once more. There were tons of people walking on the side of the road as we drove further down the road. Cliff pegged a Louisville football player, a clown, the South Carolina Gamecock mascot, some bikers, and alot of chefs and waiters. We soon arrived at a large, white, concrete structured building. 

I got out of the vehicle and walked inside. *upcoming sexual content warning* . There was a very hot spanish girl sitting in a and chair crying. I told her I was sorry and she stopped crying and said, "I'm not mad anymore." She put her hands on my crotch and began rubbing through my jeans. I unzipped my pants and she began performing oral. I turned my head and saw two hot black girls in the room as well. I beckoned them toward me and all three of them began performing oral on me. I awoke from the excitement. 

I decided to take the risk of losing my WILD and attempt a DEILD. I figured I would remember the WILD because of how vivid and clear it was. Fortunately I was right and I succeeded in my DEILD.


April 3, 2009
*Lucid Dream 25: Crazy with a Side of Lucid Task*
*DEILD*

Category - _Random/WTF_


I stabilized the dream and saw I was in a large lobby with marble floors. There were couches and a fine persian rug. I could have been a nice hotel lobby. The actor, Josh Mostel (principal Anderson from "Billy Madison") was wearing a suit and standing in the middle of the lobby. I think he was a bellboy. 

My brother was also there and he took of sprinting through the lobby. Mostel yelled, "No running!" and began chasing after him in a hilarious waddle. I then lept into the air and flew toward the nearby hallway. Mostel shouted, "No flying in the lobby!" I then decided to have some fun with him. I started sweeping with a broom and Mostel yelled, "Hey, no sweeping the floor!" I then grabbed a teapot that was sitting on the coffee table. Mostel shouted, "No tea allowed!" He was pretty close to catching me now, so I launched a bookshelf at him with my mind and got him stuck between shelves. I then flew down the hallway. I saw my brother laying on his back in the hallway and he said, "Watch this!" He then sunk and passed his body through the ground tile and disappeared. He then reappeared and told me he hid inside the floor. I layed down and attempted this myself. My body began tingling and I passed through the floor. The floor above me was transparent and I saw Mostel walk over top of me. I then jumped up out of the floor and Mostel turned toward me and said, "No jumping out of the floor!" I leaned my back against the nearest wall and succeeded in my attempt to pass through the wall. 

It worked! The room was like a small living room. I heard Mostel shout from the other room, "No becoming invisible in the lobby!" I then attempted to pass through the opposite wall of whence I came. It worked again and I now entered a backwards slide from the seated position. I slid backward through room after room after room. Each room became more and more trippy. I never spent more than about 5 seconds per room and each one was brightly colored. It was like an acid trip. One room had bright green ganja as the carpet, another was like a meadow with vultures eating a lion, another had a single rabbit and as I passed it was struck by lightning and turned into dust, another was underwater (which reminded me of the task of the month). I then slid out of the building and onto a beach. I stopped sliding as I approached the water. 

I stood up and looked around for some diving gear, so I could get the full experience. All I could find though was a pink mask/snorkle set. I put it on and dove into the water. The ocean floor was about 15 feet down. The ocean floor was littered with baseball sized, round, smooth, multi-colored stones (colored like fish tank pebbles). There were also a few hollow logs on the sea floor. Unfortunately, I looked out toward the deep ocean and saw the dark silhouette of something very large. I freaked out and swam back to the surface. I exploded out of the water and back on the beach. 

I saw a flock of seagulls pass overhead and i decided to fly with them. I took flight and joined their formation. I flew with them out over the sea and curiosity got the best of me, so I grabbed one of the seagulls out of the air. It pecked and struggled hard to get away as I just watched it in amazement. I let it go and hovered above the ocean for a while. Not sure if my dive would count, I turned and looked for a plane, so I could go sky diving instead. I saw a plane in the distance, but as I flew toward it, it transformed into a jet ski. The colors were the exact same (white with a red stripe), but it had changed form. 

I flew above the guy riding on it and jolted into a super human burst of speed and grabbed the guy and tossed him out into the ocean. I then took another super human burst and landed on the jet ski. A controller suddenly appeared in my hand. It had only a few buttons. One of the buttons said, "Change Form." I changed it a few times until I found a helicopter. I pushed the button and the jet ski turned into a remote control toy helicopter. 

I grabbed the belt that was hanging down from it and flew over the sand. I began to ascend. The belt I was hanging onto was apparently retractable. The belt kept pulling further and further out as the helicopter gained altitude. Essentially, I was staying in the same spot as the copter climbe. It kept running into trouble though. Powerlines and ceiling kept appearing out of nowhere and hindered its progress. I finally gave up with this and the scene changed. 

I was in a barn and I decided I would just fly high into the sky and dive. I took a leap and tried to bust through the ceiling. I hit the ceiling and crashed into the attic, but fell back to the ground. I jumped many more times and all I managed to do was put alot of holes in the barn ceiling. Frustrated I accidentally woke myself up.


April 3, 2009
*Normal Dream 60: Smoke Break*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Substance_


I was at a Walmart that my parents apparently owned. I was basically telling my mom how Walmart worked (used to work there a while back). I argued with her that anyone running a register had to have "numbers" that allowed them to log in to the register. I was supervising the front registers. I decided to go on break once I thought everything was running smoothly. I was walking toward the back of the store whenever I ran into a couple of friends, Zac and Shaun. They told me to follow them into the bathroom. We walked inside and they then pulled out a huge bag of weed. I pulled out some "super papers" I had (these rolling papers were huge). I then rolled four giant two foot long joints. A guy named Jacob was now with us. We began smoking these massive things. The entire bathroom was filled with a thick fog of ganj smoke. Zac then broke out an awesome smoking device. It looked like a waffle iron, but you put weed in it and there was a long tube coming out of the side. It sounded and felt like a bubbler whenever I smoked it.

 The bathroom door suddenly opened and we struggled to hide the joints. We were around the corner from the entrance to the bathroom. We all peaked our heads around the corner and saw a 50 year old women with two young girls (about 12 or 13). The woman ordered one of the girls to take her top off. The woman then placed her hands on the breast of the young girl. The woman then started saying things in a creepy child molester voice. She said, "Now you'll grow up and be strong. Don't ever do drugs like those losers over there." I told the guys to hide all the weed and smoking devices. I then walked around the corner and said, "You are sick lady. You are also going to jail." I walked outside and got two female employees to go call the police. 

I then walked back into the bathroom as my friends wheeled out a large trashcan that they had hidden the weed/devices in (it was an empty unused trashcan). I walked back inside and took the girls away from her and didn't allow her to leave the bathroom before the cops came. The woman said, "They like it you know. They want me to love them." I then said, "Even if that is so, it is only bacause you have warped their brain with the abuse." She said, "I love those girls." I then said, "I don't give a flying f*** lady. The fact of the matter is, your a** is going to jail." I awoke shortly after.


April 3, 2009
*Normal Dream 61: Dangerous Travel*
around 3:00pm

Category - _WTF_


At the start of the dream I was hanging out with two super heroes, Rorschach and another guy called Knoblon. Knoblon was a guy in a blue and gold costume. His symbol contained a blue crane. We were playing billiards in the basement of my house. Shortly after they got a call and had to go out and fight crime. I walked upstairs and noticed that someone hag cut holes into all of the rugs. My cousins Megan and Ian were leaving my house and they told me how awesome the party was. I apparently had a massive party the night before. My mom asked me to ride down to the dance studio with here, so I could fix her computer. We road down the road on a metal stocking trolley. We were going like 50mph and the trolly slid sideways around curves. I was scared ouit of my mind. My mom said in frustration, "It usually goes faster than this. What it wrong?" I was thinking, "Dear god no!" I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 4, 2009
*Normal Dream 62: Nice Ride!*
around 4:30am

Category - _WTF_


I was driving passed the tennis courts at my old high school around 3:00am and I noticed my friend Mike B was playing tennis by himself. The scene then changed and I was in downtown Narrows riding a Fisher Price Big Wheel. I turned down one of the streets and I saw my ex in an SUV with a guy I didn't recognize. They looked at me and began laughing. I pedalled by them and performed a "wave-to-finger" hand jesture and smiled. I drove up the road a bit and stopped at a restaurant.

 I walked inside and saw Deej, JT, Jess Mc, Mike B and Eric sitting at a table. I joined them and ordered garlic shrimp. There was a t.v. in the room and it was showing the Giles vs. Narrows high school football game. I noticed the Giles center was wearing red Chuck Taylor's that had thick metal peg on the bottom of each shoe. He also caught a 20-yard pass from the center position (which is illegal) and I was complaining about the refs lack of intelligence for not noticing he was the center. I awoke shortly after.


April 4, 2009
*Normal Dream 63: Socom 2 Revisited*
around 6:00am

Category - _Gaming_


This dream was fairly long, but it involves alot of uneventful gameplay so I'm just going to sum it up. Me and my friend Mike B were talking about Socom to his cousins. We were saying how Socom 2 was the best online shooter ever made. We started talking about memories we had from Socom whenever we decided to pop the game in and play a little Socom 2. We were going to show his cousins how awesome we were, so we jumped into a game on the same side. We were terrorist and I decided to use a M82A1A (sniper rifle) and a 226 (pistol), Mike went with an STG77 (assault rifle). The map we were playing was Requiem which is a night time snow map. I decided to snipe the left side, but no one seemed to be rushing at us. I went out of my scope and looked to my right. There were two SEALs storming my position. I quickly pulled out my pistol and dropped one guy with a headshot. I then ran behind a nearby snow mound, reloaded, and popped back out and dropped the second guy. I could see a third SEAL in the background so I scoped in on him and was about to pull the trigger when I suddenly awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 4, 2009
*Lucid Dream 26: Field Trip Relations*
around 9:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Romance_


**sexual content warning** 

I was on a high school field trip and we were inside of some historic building. The teacher was talking about some boring incident that occured in this room. I turned to a girl beside me (whom I don't recognize in real life) and asked, "So, how bored are you right now." We then talked for a minute and I said, "Lets do something that'll actually make this fun." She asked me what I had in mind and I turned toward her and unbuttoned my jeans. She then dropped to her knees and began performing oral on me. The teacher was still walking around and talking, but I would rotate my body as she walked back and forth so she couldn't see what was going on (kept my back to her at all times). The people around me were saying, "You two are crazy." and "I wish that was me right now" They all seemed to enjoy watching us. I then realized how odd this situation was and I must be dreaming. I did a quick nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. 

My pleasure instantly intensified. The girl began bobbing pretty quickly and I "got off" three times in a row. After this the girl stood up and wiped her mouth, lol. I decided to play along with the field trip and figure out what was going on. The whole class then left the room and was getting back onto the bus. I couldn't think of anything elseto do, so I walked toward the bus. I saw the girl from the room get onto the bus and another guy behind me said, "Who is she?" I said, "I don't know, but she sure gives amazing head." I got onto the bus and I noticed four guys in the back all looking like they wanted to kill me. I thought this could be fun so I threw my arms in the air and said, "WTF are you looking at?" The guy stood up and said, "That was my girlfriend." I looked at her and said, "Does she know about that?" He got pissed and said he had four guys that would kick my a**. I told him I would kick all of their a**es at once. I walked back and hit the guy in the jaw and layed him flat. Two more guys jumped on me and I ended up flooring them as well. (I looked at the last guy who seemed scared out of his mind) Trying to scare him more I said, "You f*** with me, you die!" He then pissed himself. Eric was in the seat behind me and he said, "Damn Zack, you f***ed them up!" I was laughing as the first guy jumped on my back. I threw him over my shoulder and he slammed into the back emergency door and it flew open. The guy was hanging on to the bus by the bumper saying, "I'll get you for this!" I then picked up a couple glass bottles I found and smashed them over his hands and the bumper. He eventually fell off the bumper and into the road. 

The teacher then came back there yelling at me saying I had opened the door and threw him out. I told her he fell into the door and fell out on his own. I told her to go watch the surveillance camera and she did. She said, "Was the glass bottle necessary?" I said, "Oh yea!" The bus stopped and I got out. I noticed a girl I knew in the group of students. I walked up to her and the background and scene changed. We were now in a large hotel hallway. "Amy" was now just wearing a towel and she told me she had just gotten out of the shower. I said, "You know, you would look much better without the towel." She laughed playfully and called me crazy. I then leaned in and we began kissing. I picked her up and carried her into the nearby room. I sat in the chair and she climbed on top of me and took off the towel. Her body was absolutely perfect. She was leaned back half on the bed and half on the chair with me and I was performing oral on her whenever the door opened. JT walked in and said, "Hell Yeah!" "Amy" said between moans, "Get out of here JT." I then gave him a thumbs up and he left. We had sex and then walked outside. I was trying to think of what to do next when I suddenly awoke from the dream.


April 4, 2009
*Lucid Dream 27: Part 2, Back into the Hotel*
*DEILD*

Category - _Romance_


I awoke from my last dream, kept my eyes closed and fell right into another LD. Me and "Amy" were outside of a snowy mountain side skii resort/hotel. We walked inside and I noticed it was the same hotel from the last dream. I walked into the lobby which had a mansion/cabin/art museum feel to it. I looked around and saw a large buffet table. I walked over and decided to taste some different foods. I grabbed cake and it tasted the same as real life. I then grabbed some orange slices and they tased exactly like watermelon. I laughed and was about to try something else whenever I noticed my fingers were crazy shaped. I turned and tried to show the DCs behind me that we were dreaming because our hands were deformed whenever "Amy" walked up to me and kissed me. She winked and I picked her up over my shoulder and said, "Round two!" 

I walked into the nearest door which turned out to be a large luxurious bathroom. The floor, walls, stalls and sink were made from black marble with some white fleck. There also was red velvet carpet layed out like a walking path. There was a security guard in there and he looked at me with a surprised look on his face. I told him, "I just have to help her, she is retarded." (lol, that was the first thing I could think of) He said, "I understand go ahead." We went into one of the stalls. There was no toilet, only a large leather chair and red velvet carpet on the floor. I sat her in the chair and she began giving me, crazy good head. I awoke from the excitement.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 28: Betrayel & The Walking Dead*
around 6:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I was sitting in the bed of the truck and my dad was driving. My mom was also in the truck. The roads were covered in black ice and it was sleeting. The truck started spinning and I tried to brace myself, but I got knocked into the air. I managed to grab the side of the truck and was barely hanging on. I wondered why dad was driving so bad, even if it was icy. The truck then straightened out and was headed toward the Hardees downtown. I saw my dad's reflection in the side mirror and he looked demented. He whipped the truck one more time and we spun right beside of Hardees. I was flung through the glass window of the Hardees building. Dad got out of the truck and came at me with a pitch fork, I was wondering what the hell was going on as I reached into my pocket and pulled out some small kitchen sheers. I barely was blocking and knocking away the pitch fork with my sheers. I got away from him and took off running. 

I got back to my house and asked my mom if what just happened was a dream. She told me it was real and that dad had went crazy and moved out. I looked around the house and I decided to do a nose plug RC. I could breathe! I ran outside and saw a seemingly endless corn field across the street. I decided not to deal with that so I flew up the street. I noticed I was in some sort british country. There were pubs and I figured I would check one out. I felt like I was being watched out in the street. I walked into the pub and noticed everyone in there was dead. I looked around and a girl came in from the back door. 

She was a zombie. I grabbed a pistol off of one of the dead bodies and began blasting. The dead bodies got up and I did some matrix moves and popped all the zombies until they wouldn't get up again. One grabbed me and I ripped its eyes out and then blasted it. I was making my way up the street popping zombies when I woke up.


August 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 29: Quest for Booty*
around 8:30am
*DEILD*

Category - _WTF_


I completed another successful DEILD. I was in my house and was trying to think what to do first. I walked outside and flew around my house for a while thinking. I decided to fly to a girls house who lived fairly close to me. I walked in and saw her, but she was, for some reason, like 5 years younger. I was shocked by this and then I noticed she was getting younger and younger by the minute. Eventually she was like 10 years old and asked me to make a village out of play doh. I then had a false awakening. I woke back up in my house and immediately did a nose pinch RC and it worked. I decided to fly back to the girls house. She was her normal age and we began making out. She suddenly turned into a pyramid stack of vienna sausage cans. I thought WTF? I tried to make her reappear with my mind, but I had no success. I decided that going to look for her would bring easier success, so I took off. I turned a few corners, but nothing. I awoke shortly after.



April 5, 2009
*Normal Dream 64: Equipment Pick-Up*
around 10:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was in a large gymnasium and the Varsity football team and the JV football team were there picking up equipment for the new season. The varsity went first and as a captain, I was in the first group to select equipment. I picked up a full cage revolution helmet and the rest of my equipment. I was walking back to the gym whenever I noticed I didn't have my helmet. I went looking for it and saw about 100 helmets just laying around in random spots. I began checking all of them, but couldn't find it. The JV was now getting their equipment and I asked if one of them picked up a helmet. Dan Taylor was there helping the JV and he said that none of the JV had revolutions. I turned around and Richard D came up to me and said that he had found a helmet and thought it was unclaimed. I said, "Well if it is mine, your going to have to find another one." We were walking back to find whenever I awoke.


April 5, 2009
*Dream Fragment*
around 1:00pm

My friend Shaun called me and was explaining something crazy that happened to him. I told him he was describing a WILD. That is all I remember.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 6, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

I remember running through some kind of courtyard. There were tall hedges cut out like a maze and I was trying to get to the center for some reason. That is all I remember.


April 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 65: Cover Story*
around 2:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was back in high school and our baseball team was ranked #1 nationally. ESPN had already covered many of our games and we had reached a level of national stardom. The bell rang and I walked into the hallway. Pictures of our team were hung along the walls and all the girls were saying, "Good Luck Zack!" to me as I walked down the hall. A couple chearleaders walked up to me and grabbed my junk and said, "We are going to party after you guys win aren't we?" I then said, "Oh absolutely!" I walked into the locker room and all the guys were there watching a flat screen t.v. that hung on the wall. 

I looked and saw ESPN talking about our upcoming game. The broadcaster then said, "Be sure to pick up this months Sports Illustrated for an exclusive interview with JW Lucas. He talks injuries, motivation, and why he can't wait to get into the pros." JW is a friend of mine and was also on the team. He was the 2nd pitcher in the rotation. We then sent the waterboy to go pick up a copy of Sports Illustrated, so we could all read it. A few minutes later we got the magazine and J's picture was on the cover. We opened it up and there was like a 5 page article. 

There were pictures of all of us team members throughout the article. One picture showed me touching home plate after a game winning HR. There were also pictures of J.W. posing before his exclusive interview which was the second part of the article. In the interview J.W. said he didn't have much motivation for going out there and playing anymore. He said he would go straight to the pros out of high school. He talked about being burnout on school work and he said he often skipped classes or ditched school all together. He then talked about a new transfer from Giles who's name was Jared. Jared had just transferred and was pitching in tonights game even though it was J.W.'s turn in the rotation. He said he didn't even care anymore and that he was the best pitcher on the team by far. 

He then talked about how tan people get all the glory and that he will always be an "under the radar" type player. He said the game is being taken over by the bigger more powerful players and he was going to rock the sports world whenever he became a pro, even though he was average size. He talked about me coming off injury and how they will most certainly run the table for the rest of the season. He said, "Zack is another one of those underrated players. He clearly possesses extraordinary ability, as do I, and we will be the stars of next years MLB rookie class." He also said, "I've just been playing for myself and I really could care less what happens to most of the other guys." 

I noticed I was pictured in the article like five times. Everyone knew JW was the prima donna of the team and no one was surprised by the article. We were about to get dressed for the game whenever I awoke.


April 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 66: Galactic Horror*
around 4:30am

Category - _Horror/Gaming_


I was in a small rescue ship and we had a team of about five members. We had just found a space ship that we had lost contact with. We landed on it and went aboard to check for survivors. The interior of the ship was almost completely frozen over. Ice, frost, and snow lined the hallways and rooms.

The power to the ship had apparently been off for sometime now. We found the control room and turned on the power to the ship. We were in a large central room that had ascending and descending staircases. A girl on the team named Kari had located distress signals throughout the ship. She also gave us a heatmap of movement and activity on the ship. Much of the activity was thought to be monsters/aliens that now inhabit the ship. 

I saved on a typewriter in the control room and then the team descended about four or five staircases. We were walking down the hallway, guns in hand, whenever I saw my friend Brandon open a door that had a high activity reading. Once opening he said, "Oh shit!" and tried to close it, but a long tongue wrapped around his neck. He was gagging and being pulled into the room. I pulled out my knife and sliced through the tongue after a few of swipes. I looked inside and there was a giant bird with green fur/feathers and an enormous single eye in the middle of its head. This thing was about 15 feet tall, completely round, and had a giant eye that took up half of its face. I also saw two or three rows of razor sharp teeth when it opened its mouth and let out a loud screech. 

It blasted through the door and I turned and hauled ass. I jumped off of the center platform which was connected to the hallway I had just ran out of by bridges. I was going to land on one of the central platforms on a lower level, but the massive creature caught me with its tongue and ate me. I then saw each of my teammates running and being killed off by the creature one by one. 

The scene went black and when it reappeared we were back in the hallway. I said, "This time Brandon don't open the door with a Hawpee in it!" He then told me that we would return later ,once we had leveled up, and bleed the Hawpee for some rare pick-ups and items.


April 8, 2009
*Lucid Dream Fragment*

All I can remember is being lucid and not wanting to forget what I was dreaming about. Ironic, lol.


April 9, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

I woke up in the middle of the night extremely tired. Somehow I forced myself to write something down.  Here is what I have written in my notebook, "Driving my way to get something to make CD with. Make rare german import CDs." Can't remember a thing and have no idea what I was talking about, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 10, 2009
*Normal Dream 67: Party Smoke-out*
around 3:00am

Category - _Substance/Party_


I was at my house and there were like 100 people there for my birthday party. I was in the waiting room talking to Deej and Jon S. Cliff called Jon and told him to tell me they were throwing a “smoke out” for me at the restaurant. I said, “Hell Yeah ” My mom walked in and started fussing at Jon. She told him that if he was going to walk around the house he had to do it with his shoes on (Complete opposite of real life, lol). I walked outside and everyone was leaving. 

They all waved and told me good-bye. They were mostly people I didn’t recognize. I opened my car door and found it was full of presents. I shifted them to the back seat and me Deej hopped in. I noticed a woman in a red convertible pencil-shaped car that had only two wheels. She was pulling out and here front wheel and back wheel seemed to be able to turn a full 360 degrees. She struggled driving out of the parking lot, but finally made it. I pulled out, but a present was jammed under my break pedal and I couldn’t slow down. People dove out of the way as I exited the driveway in a wreckless fashion. 

I got to the restaurant where Cliff had thrown my “smoke out” party. I quickly stripped and changed clothes. A very attractive female saw me naked and walked toward me. She asked me to get naked again and I told her that she would have to strip first. She then proposed we take a picture together naked. I said, “Alright” and we started stripping. We took the pic and I then looked over at her and noticed she had a penis. I said, “Whoa, WTF!” She said, “Yeah, I’ve had it since I was born.” I then looked at my own penis and noticed it was pierced and the head was tye-dye colored. Some real hateful old man came from behind me and said, “It is the prophecy. I can’t believe it. You will lead the world into a new time with your tye-dyed cock!” He threw me a water bottle and told me to keep it cold. I put the frigid water bottle into my pants and walked upstairs. I walked into a large dining area and saw about 20 people at a large table who all smiled and cheered when I walked in.

I noticed Nathan, Mike B, Deej, Cliff, Mike D, JT, Jon, my brother Drew, and the rest seemed unfamiliar. We rolled a gigantic blunt that was about four feet long. Mike D and Nathan told me they had been smoking all day long and that I have to light this beast because it was my B-Day. I began lighting whenever I saw a shooting star out of the window. I said, “I made a wish on that shooting star. I wished that we would all get high as a kite!"

A restaurant worker then walked over and said, “I’m going to have to confiscate that blunt.” I said, “No way you are getting this.” Then three workers began chasing me as I smoked and sang Ludacris’ “Get Back”. I would say, “Get back motherf***a you don’t know me like that!” and then knock them backwards with a shoulder ram. The workers went and got a hot cattle prod and chased me for a while. They couldn't catch me, so they left and came back with shotguns and chased me. I began singing a Lil’ Wayne song, “Please don’t shoot me down, cuz I’m fly, and I’m high, so higher!” The workers gave up and disappeared. 

I walked back over to the table and one of the workers was eating some of my birthday munchies. I flipped his tray and told him, “Get the f*** out of here with that!” He said, “Oh I’m sorry man. I was just going to chill and smoke with you guys.” I then said, “Oh my bad man. Grab you some more food and have a seat.” The workers came back and one of them tried to ruin the blunt by pouring liquor on it, but he only got the tip of it wet. I said, “Thanks for the help man!” I then lit the blunt again on the wet end and it burned beautifully. The worker got pissed and disappeared back into the kitchen. 

I walked back to the table and finally passed the blunt. The workers came back and now had golf clubs and golf balls and began rocking drives at me. Fortunately, they were all bad and were hooking and slicing all their drives. I awoke shortly after.



April 11, 2009
*Normal Dream 68: Exam Time*
around 2:30am

Category - _Normal_


I was back in high school and it was the day before an examine in an extremely tough science class. We had to partner up for some pre-exam work sheets. I was partners with t.v. personnel, Olivia Munn. We finished all of our work sheets in about half of the allotted time. Our teacher was amazed and bragged about us non-stop. I told the teacher it was because I can read really fast (which I can) and because I am an awesome test taker. 

The dream then skipped ahead to the next day. I was looking at my art folder before the exam. I saw drawings of Barry Sanders, Jerry Rice, and some other weird ones I can’t remember. We got the test and I skipped to the only part of it I knew. It was an “actual or factual” section. There was a statement and you had to determine whether it was actual or factual. I aced this part and my teacher took up the exams for a mid progress grade. I had a 90 so far and the teacher was amazed agian. He said, “That gives you a 86 for the semester.” This was apparently the hardest class in the entire school and this was the hardest exam. He said, “Keep it up and my exam record of an 88 will get broken.” 

A guy came into the room and began acting like a drill sargent. Me and him put on a quick skit from Sargent Bilko. cC guessed what it was and the class laughed at the end. cC and Cliff then bet me that they would beat me on the exam. I said, “You're on!” AJ was beside me and I helped her on some of her answers. Actor, Matthew Perry was on my right and me and him helped each other on some of the question. I then used educated guesses, elimination, and context clues for the rest of the questions. 

I ended up with a 94 and shattered the record. Amber Sp. got the worst grade in class and Olivia didn’t do well either. The teacher said, “To prove you didn’t cheat, go show me on the board what you learned this year and how you put it into play on your exam.” I was nervous as I walked toward the blackboard and was trying to think fast. I then awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 12, 2009
*Lucid Dream 30: On The Brink Of Adventure*
around 1:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Adventure/Exploration_


I used a WBTB and began to slip into my WILD. I usually feel my body moving around the room or feel my body sit up on its own, but this time it was different. I was laying in my bed and I did a nose pinch after some SP and I could breathe. The only problem was, I couldn't sit up. It felt like my body was still in SP, but I could only use my arm. I decided to close my eyes and lay still for a bit and it worked.

 I got up, opened the sliding glass door, and took off flying. I could see a full moon in the background, so I flew toward it. I tried to land on it, but I kept missing for some reason. Finally, I managed to land on it, but it was only the size of the beach ball. I wrapped my arms and legs around it and tried to pull it toward the ground. It resisted, but I eventually pulled it down and it bounced on the ground. I began dribbling the moon and I instantly thought of the Lil' Wayne song, "I Feel Like Dying" where it says, "I can play basketball with the moon, I got the whole world at my feet." I then looked around me and saw a basketball goal. I shot the moon into the basket and drained it! I turned and decided to rub my hands together and clear up my dreamscape. 

Out of the darkness a complex tunnel (with mine carts and tracks) began to form. Once it was crystal clear I took off toward the tunnels. I went through the many tunnels like it was a video game level. I would ride mine carts on certain areas and I battled some goblins that looked just like the ones from "The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker." They were even cell shaded. The mine tunnels slowly turned into a desert cavern. 

I picked up two P90's that were laying on the sand and took off through the cavern. At many points I would exit a cavern and walk a short distance through some sand and into another set of caverns. There were now terrorist enemies with AKs shooting at me. After blasting my way through them the scenery slowly changed to the interior of a volcano. 

There were lava streams and ponds complete with erratic blasts and flaming bob-omb enemies (bob-ombs are the bomb enemies from Mario games). When I shot the bob-ombs there was a short delay and then they exploded. The scene slowly turned into a beach with many rickety wooden docks. I saw a dark colored spot in the water and figured I would dive there. 

I dove and swam through an underwater tunnel that lead to a pool of water surrounded by cliffs. There was also a large rock protruding from the middle of the pool of water. I climbed up on the rock and looked around in the water and saw many large carp (type of fish). I climbed over the surrounding cliffs and leapt off the other side down to the previous beach scene. I landed in the ocean and I swam to the ocean floor. There was a mini-replica of the beach on the sandy bottom. I swam to the surface when I began to wake up. I kept my eyes closed and induced a DEILD. 


April 12, 2009
*Lucid Dream 31**: You've Been Kicked in the Nuts!*
*DEILD*

Category - _Action/WTF_


I performed a DEILD and got up and walked outside. I was back in the exact same beach scene from the previous dream. I had to piss so I unbuttoned my pants and took a leak. I then began to fly and piss at the same time. There were many people running from my stream and some pulled out umbrellas. I landed and some guy walked up and punched me, but his punch was so slow and weak that it felt like a fly had landed on me. 

I looked out and saw some guy down by the ocean beckoning me to him. I walked up to him and was about to ask him who he was, when out of nowhere, a guy in a bright orange clown afro ran up to the guy and booted him in the groin. The guy was mad and chased after the afron guy, buy the afro guy pointed toward a nearby camera and said, "You've been kicked in the nuts!" The guy who got kicked began laughing and said, "You got me. Hi mom, I got kicked in the nuts! (as he waved at the camera)" I put on an orange wig also and began running around with the other guy kicking random people in the nuts. It was just like the real show, lol! Alot of fun. I awoke during my kicking session.


April 12, 2009
*Normal Dream 69: Coach Interference*
around 4:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was in high school and cC was sitting on my lap. Gene Hackman, the school administrator, came over to me and told us to sit normal or we will be written up. I got up and walked down near our home bench. I was at a high school basketball game. Our team was winning but our coach was getting pissed. He would freak out whenever we turned the ball over and yell things like, "I am the only person in this gym who has ever achieved anything!", "You guys are worthless! I was 20x's the players you are when I was your age!" He got so mad he pulled out an ancient rule book and called a timeout. He showed the ref the rule and it said, "If the home team surrenders 50 points the coach is allowed to play as an additional player to the starting 5." We were already leading by 18 points when the coach went in. He was like 6'7" and he just stood down low and towered over everyone else. (small high school where a 6'3" basketball player is tall) 

We ended up winning like 160-110. The entire opposing crowd was extremely pissed and held up hate signs as they cursed and booed our coach off the court. I got the stands to start chanting, "Puss-y coach! Puss-y coach!" I went into the locker room and got everyone to flip the coach off and I sang, "Say F*** coach Lusk everybody....everybody...say f*** coach Lusk everybody....call him a pussy everybody!" There was a newspaper in the locker room and I picked it up and it had a section on coach Lusk. It showed and dated all instances of his dirty exploits over his coaching career, presented by the Anti-Lusk school group headed by Zack R (me). There were like 20 instances of cheating, exploits, and violations. A quote in the article by Lusk said, "The protests and ridicule by Zack and his croney backed nonsense is just in bad taste." I laughed as I read the article. I awoke shortly after.


April 13, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

I was playing a crane machine and I won 3 prizes with a 1$ turn. Some guy came and gave me a key to the crane machine because he said I was a gifted crane machine user. The key opened up the crane machine and I arranged the stuffed animals so they would be easy to grab. I forgot to put the side back on the machine and I got caught and kicked out of the crane machine tent at the fair.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 14, 2009
*Normal Dream 70: The Wrestler* 
around 3:00am

Category - _Tragedy/Sports_


I was a professional wrestler about to perform on the "big stage." My dream had an unknown narrator described emotions and actions of my dream. We were playing in a four corners match (4 man free-for-all) and I had just been knocked flat onto the mat. One of the guys was suppose to flip off of the top rope and land on me and take me out of the match. The guy who was initially supposed to do it fell off the top rope (he actually broke his leg and was disqualified with a ring-out 10 count). I looked over at the guy next in line to perform the move (in case something happened) it was a japanese/american guy called "Susho Sumo." I gave him the go ahead signal and he leapt from the top rope. 

His foot was hung for a split second and it caused him to not get a full rotation on his flip. He landed flat on his back and broke it. The match was stopped and Susho's back, shoulder, ribs and wrist were all broken. He was rushed to the hospital along with the guy with a broken leg and the whole arena had a moment of silence to pray for their recovery. We found out that Susho died on the way to the hospital from his lungs filling with blood after fractured ribs punctured each one of them. We were all sad and I cried on my drive to meet up with JT. He had a bottle of Gold Slagger waiting and we both drank to Susho's memory and talked about memories with our lost friend. I awoke shortly after. 


April 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 32: SAW VI* 
around 4:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror/Action_


I was at my house watching Wacked Out Videos on G4. They showed a video of my friend JT's wreckless driving. His blue cougar was swerving all over the road and going like 60 MPH through downtown P'burg (where the speed limit is 25). I told Cliff who was beside me that I was in that car with him at that time and we were wasted drunk. At one point we road up on a sidewalk where a cop was hiding and he didn't even pull us over. Me and Cliff recorded the show and went to go get JT so he could watch it whenever we were car jacked, blind folded, knocked unconscious, and kidnapped. 

Whenever I came through I was in a large relatively empty room. Just one couch and an old rug. I looked over saw Cliff, JT, some other guy, and two girls I didn't recognize either. Suddenly a group of weird people came into the room and looked at all of us with sinister "I want to torture you" looks. The looked similar to the band slipknot. One of the female freaks began launching sharp needle like utensils at us. A few stuck in my leg and I ripped them out and threw them back at her. Another freak had a chain with glass shards stuck to the end of it, another one had a large gun that squirted a weak acid that burned tremedously on open wounds, but did little to regular skin. He just sat in the back and shot at the wounds the other freaks inflicted. Another one of the freaks had long razor claws similar to Freddy Krueger. There were a few more that I can't remember.

We all made our way to the opposite end of the room and the two females and the other guy were already dead. We had also killed 4 of the 6(or 7) freaks were dead and I said we should stay and kill the rest of them off, but JT wanted to escape through the nearby elevator. We went ahead and took the elevator. The freaks began laughing and told us that it was a set-up and there were more of them waiting at the bottom floor. I got pissed at JT and told him, "I told you we had to kill them and not run from them." The elevator moved in weird directions and gave me the feeling it was on a roller coaster track. Once it stopped and open there were 6 or 7 more freaks waiting for us at the bottom.

We were now in a department store and an 8' giant began chasing after me. I ran to the automotive section and got motor oil and began pouring it on the floor. The freak kept slipping and falling as he tried to chase me. I began having fun by pouring oil down the aisles and watching the freaks fall and break arms, legs, and one even died from breaking its neck. I suddenly realized this wasn't real and I became Lucid. 

I flew around the department store pouring oil around the remaining freaks and laughed as they struggled to follow my flight pattern. I grabbed many objects such as toasters, chairs, sheets, popsicles, and other random objects and threw them at the freaks to see their effects. After messing with the freaks a while I began to slowly wake up. I kept my eyes closed and entered a DEILD.


April 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 33: Floo Travel*
*DEILD*

Category - _Adventure/Exploration_


I entered my DEILD and was back in the same department store, but it was now freak free, lol. There were alot of mexican gang brothers walking around the mall and they were all telling me to "Live strong, live free!" I was shaking their hands and laughing at how weird my dreams are. I walked toward the front of the store and saw a very hot blond chick who was slightly taller than me. She smiled at me and I noticed she had braces, but she was still gorgeous so I whispered in here ear, "Don't I know you from somewhere, beautiful?" She smiled and said, "I hope so." I leaned in and began kissing her. I then took her hand and we walked outside. I was trying to find my car and have sex with her, but I realized I don't want to waste my lucid. 

I thought of something I have been wanting to do. I flew over to the nearest abandoned house and busted through the door. I looked around until I found the fireplace. I suddenly heard a creepy girls voice telling me to leave the house, but I ignored it and it soon stopped. I looked on the shelf beside the fireplace and found what I was looking for. Powder. Floo Powder. I tossed some into the fireplace and tried to imagine an emerald green flame. Nothing happened so I tossed some more into the fireplace. I looked away, imagined the green flames and looked back, but nothing happened. Suddenly three mexican gang brothers burst into the room. They told me, "They killed Chico!" I laughed and I suddenly saw a green light flickering on the opposite wall and felt warmth at my back. I turned and saw the emerald green flame in the fireplace. I dove into the flame, spun, and shouted "Diagon Alley!" 

I appeared at the end of Diagon Alley and up ahead I could see Ollivander's Wand Shop. I wanted to go in, but I decided to see all of Diagon Alley first. The street was fairly narrow and shops were aligned side-by-side all the way down the street. The bars were open and just off the street. A couple steps and you were at the counters. Across from Ollivanders was a shop called, "Bertie Botts' Beans and Ice-Creams" There were many ice-cream flavors that matched the jelly bean toppings. I saw lettuce ice-cream and many more that I can't remember now  :Sad:   There was a bar called "Enchanted Spirits." It had many unique types of liquor with very cool bottles. One bottle had a active volcano erupting over and over on the label. It was cinnamon liquor, but the writing was in foreign language characters. Another bottle was the same style as grey goose (colored translucent images with transparent bottle), but it had different images of a fantasy scene. It was called "Kamchatka's Secret." I asked the bartender what type of liquor it was and he said, "It's the best Vodka on the market." I told him to pour me a shot. It tasted like cool fresh melted snow, lol. It was awesome. 

I walked down a bit more and there were some shops with caulderons in the window and broomsticks. I then saw a bunch of guys in UVA gear sitting at a bar. I asked them what this was and they said, "It is the sports bar." I said, "Is it only for UVA fans?" He said, "No, Virginia Tech and WVU fans come here too." I told them I was a UVA fan and they said there were alot of them here. Diagon Alley was absolutely amazing. The street was a bit crowded but no too bad. There were many people who looked normal and many others who were wearing robes and witch hats. I figured I would go pick up a wand from Ollivanders, but on my way back down the street I began to slip from the dream. I tried to hold on, but no luck. I awoke from the dream and immediately wrote as much as I could remember down.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 14, 2009
*Normal Dream 71: The Epic Dream*
around 6:30am

Category - _Adventure_


The dream started with me as a young 8 year old boy. The entire dream was being narrated by myself. I was playing on the edge of the woods. A bright light appeared in the woods, so I went to check it out. It was a young girl about my age who looked like an angel. She took my hand and gave me a kiss. She smiled and told me to follow her. About that time I heard horses, and some men from the village road up to me and began firing arrows at the girl. She turned and flew off deep into the woods. One of the men was apparently my father and he said, "Stay away from these forests. Those elves are not like us! I don't want to catch you in here again." I just stared at where she had disappeared and hoped I would meet her again. The dream then skipped ahead.

I was now a 20-30 year old male and I was foraging the same woods from my childhood. I had apparently went there everyday looking for the same girl. Suddenly I was approached by a walking tree. Somehow, I knew he was a traveling vendor and knew that traveling trees were always expensive. It talked very slowly like the ones in LOTR (Lord of the Rings). It told me it had fresh bear, wolf, and calacta (?) meat for half the price of anywhere else, plus he was throwing in a sacred item. I asked him what the catch was and he said, "The sacred item is very valuable and rare, but it draws in evil." It sounded like an adventure so I told him I would take the deal. I followed him through the woods and I purchased the meat and he gave me a bottle of a mysterious glowing red liquid. I was on my way back to the village when a tall wizard resembling Merlin approached me. He said, "You have something very valuable, yes. I think you should follow me." He told me he was going to lead me to the valley of the elves and they would inform me of what I needed to do next. He said I was the one from the prophecy.

Next thing I remember, we were both riding through a dense swamp on top of these large reptilian creatures that resembled large turtles without shells. I told him I had never before left the shire (lol, I don't think I was a hobbit though). He was telling me all about the dangers of the real magical world. I can't remember everything he said, but he showed me many creatures. He showed me glass frogs, which were transparent frogs that glistened under the sun and were barely visible. He showed me these large brown lilly pad-like plants that sang like frogs whenever you touched them. He also showed me these red and white striped eel-like fish that had sharp poisonous barbs all over their bodies. He lured a small one from under the water and it leapt into the air and flared it's spines as it entered a violent twisting motion and drifted toward the wizard. He shot lightning out of his staff and disinigrated the creature. He said that it may not have looked fierce, but a full grown adult can be up to 7 feet long. 

We traveled farther through the swamp and came upon a deep pool in the swamp. We climbed up onto a rock and he showed me one of the sinister eels that was swimming in the pool. It was around 5 feet long. He warned that one barb from a fish this size could kill you in only 10 minutes. He told me that the y weren't the worse creature to be found in this swamp. He said a large aquatic dragon known as the "Aquias" lived here and there were many aggressive snakes called, "The Guardians of the Swamp" that grew to 30 feet in length. We climbed back on our turtle-like creatures, I was now a little freaked out, and the dream skipped ahead.

We were apparently in the next town. We went through the town and met a woman who had now joined our party. She carried a camera with her and told us she was a photographer. She agreed to show us around town and lead us through the mountain pass if we let her journey with us. She went into a random building saying she was going to change her film and use the restroom, but I smelled something suspicious. I spyed on her and she was talking to a man in a hooded cloak. I couldn't see his face, but he told her to lead us into the mountain pass and into the Soul Caverns. He said he would pay her with eternal life whenever she completed her task. I waited until she came back outisde and I stabbed her with my sword, took the map she had and her camera. I explained to the wizard and he agreed she needed to die. 

It was just getting dark and there was a grand festival going on. There was a wooden roller coaster-like ride that skimmed the top of the beautiful lake that outlined the area. There were fire works and music playing in the background. We were camped out on top of the hill above all the dancing villagers who were celebrating the birth of a child. The wizard told me they were Toilyns. A race of human that only lived on this lake. They celebrated birth and death the same way. He informed me they could become dangerous once the clock struck midnight, that is why we were keeping our distance. Me and the wizard smoked out of a pipe which was filled with ganja and talked about the journey ahead. 

I took a nap and the next thing I remember was being woken up and the wizard said, "We must leave now." I got up and we picked up our bags and I looked down over the hill and saw a wild fire and much destruction. The villagers were now gray skinned and resembled a mix between a demon and a wolf. They had red eyes, long sharp claws, wolf head and a human body. I now knew what happened at mid-night. The demon-like humans had spotted our camp and were running after us. The wizrd said, "Quickly now! Lets go!" We ran for a short distance and mounted these ostrich-like birds that took off into the air. I looked back at the ground and saw the wolf demon people screaming in anger. I turned and felt my heart racing. I awoke shortly after.

April 14, 2009
*Dream Fragment*
around 7:30am

My brother had been gone for a few days because he was staying with his friend and he couldn't get a ride home. Drew has totaled two cars already and he doesn't have one now. My dad said he was sick od Drew not coming home, so he told me to give my car to Drew and I could get a new one. I was thinking about a new hummer the H3, but I wasn't sure. That is all I remember.



April 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 34: Royalty*
around 9:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Random_


I was on a school trip to some native american village (they all looked asian though). We all were seperated on canoes and rowed over to the village which was located on a large forest-filled island. Me and JT were in the same canoe and we were taking shots of Vodka on the way over. We rowed to the island and we all gathered inside a large roofless cabin. The whole class was gathered around this weird animal skin trampoline. I decided to jump on it a couple of times and one of the indian ladies started freaking out. I told her, "Don't worry your gods won't be pissed at you. I'm a bastard!" She laughed and lightened up a bit. I looked around and saw many totem poles and large masts that weren't carved into totem poles yet. Our teacher was Queen Latifah. There was a large staff suspended in mid-air above me and I grabbed hold of it. I noticed it had alot of resistance and I couldn't pull it toward me. I asked the teacher why this random suspended object had resistance when you pulled it. She tugged on it and said, "Wow, that is weird." She started looking around the room with a look of bewilderment on her face. It suddenly hit me. I said, "I know why it has resistance, we are dreaming! This is a dream! 

Now lucid, I looked at my friends and said, "Come on Deej, JT, P, we are dreaming lets get out of here! We took off through the cabin and I couldn't find a door so I said, "Watch this!" I busted through the wall with a shoulder ram. We just kept running and busting through wall after wall trying to get out of the cabin. Finally we busted through a wall and were now falling down a giant elevator shaft. There were many support beams stretching across below us and we were busting through them as we fell. We were in a fast free-fall for a long time. I looked at Deej and said, "Can you believe we are still falling?" He started cheering and held his hands up, "Whaahooo!!!" We finally crash landed on a muddy debris filled floor. I looked around and saw JT and P fall behind me with ragdoll-like physics. A bunch of orphan children covered in dirt, grime, and mud walked up and surrounded us. I said, "Gathered around, I'm going to change this place into magical place. With fresh grass, flowers, water, and berries." JT had the noise, "Uh-umm!" I said, "Oh and our very own brewery and field of ganj." I closed my dream eyes and attempted to spin and change the scenery. It didn't work the first time so I tried it again. I accidentally woke myself up. Or so I thought.

I sat up in my bed and felt pretty strange. I did a quick nose plug reality check and I was still dreaming. I thought, "Try knock me out of my Lucid, false awakening. I think not!" I got up flew outside and saw my dog Dakota (who died in real life). I pet him real quick and flew into my house and walked up to the fireplace. I grabbed some floo powder out of a nearby candle (lol) and tossed it into the fire. It didn't work, so I tried it again. It turned green, but not quite solid green. I jumped in anyway and shouted, "Diagon Alley" I felt my body twist and turn and I opened my eyes and found my self back in my house except it wasn't my house. It was like 10x larger than normal and was layed out like a castle. There were candles for lighting, stone walls, and british flags hanging everywhere. I walked into the kitchen and poured me a pitcher of warm "Buttercream Ale", we had it on tap! I drank it and it was the most amazing beer I had ever tasted. I walked through a grand hallway and into an amazing dining room. The dining table was huge, about 50 feet long. There were multiple crystal chandeliers hanging from the ceiling and a brilliant red carpet that covered most of the stone floor. I walked across the dining room and into the kitchen which was a large grocery store. 

There were people shopping, but also signs that said, "All items are property of the royal family. Everything must be purchased at the counters. Thiefs shall be beheaded!" I thought, "This is crazy!" and I laughed to myself. Well, since all of this stuff was mine I might as well eat something. I decided to eat some glass, it was very crunchy and tasted like I had put gravel in my mouth. I then took a bite out of one of the wooden tables, it tasted like wood, lol. I then picked up some grapes and ate them stem and all. They were very sweet almost a candy sort of flavor to them. I grabbed a head of purple cabbage and bit into it without taking it out of the plastic bag. It tasted exactly like lettuce. Finally I grabbed amagazine and ate the entire thing. It tasted like notebook paper, but I finished it anyway. I looked around the store and noticed two hot asian female workers. I walked up and grabbed their hands and smiled. I then moved them over my crotch. They smiled and I took them into the back room and they began to strip. I performed oral on one as I fingered the other. I then bent one over and was pounding her as hard as I could when I suddenly woke up. I tried a nose check, but I wasn't dreaming  :Sad:  

False Awakening Conquered 
Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC

----------


## acillis

i read it all, gave me 1 or 2 idea's

good work.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Thank you very much! I'm glad you enjoy reading them!

----------


## KingYoshi

April 15, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

All I can remember is my dad asking me to go play golf somewhere, and I told him I already had plans to go downtown with my friends. He then told me to blow them off, and I told him I couldn't blow off my brothers. He then got mad and told me I had a real brother who I should be spending more time with. 


April 16, 2009

Drank some this night and can't remember my dreams  :Sad: 



April 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 35: City Slicker*
around 3:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was at a party in an unfamiliar building. Me and JT where sitting at a circular table taking shots of vodka. Cliff walked over and showed me a nice sized blunt. I got up, then me, Cliff, Mike B, and Mike K walked outside and passed the blunt around. 

Once it we were nearly through, a girl named Kairi, walked outside with a serving platter and asked us if we wanted to try the "squingion" (squin-g-un). I refused the offer as the squingion resembled raw oysters. She apparently was a waitress for the party. I was pretty high and I began to think, parties like this don't have waitresses and I became lucid. My "high" was immediately forgotten and I did a quick nose check RC just because I like the feeling. 

I walked back inside the party and saw a large foldable table filled with plates of orange butterscotch fudge. At least that is what the sign on the table said. I walked over and grabbed one and tasted it. It tasted like peanut butter fudge, lol. After eating a few I walked back outside and attempted to take flight. 

For some reason I just couldn't stay in flight. I kept jumping really high and falling back down, like a newbie, lol. This is the first time I've struggled flying (apart from object obstructions) since I learned how. I felt a little frustrated, but figured it best not to worry about it. I looked around and noticed I was in a crowded big city street (could've been New York). I leapt to the top of the nearest skyscraper, barely making it to the top. I grabbed the edge and pulled myself up. I hopped across a couple of skyscrapers and then attempted to leap off of one and take flight. I was unsuccessful and fell to the street below. Enjoying the fall, I forgot about my failed flight attempt and glanced at my surroundings. 

A truck drove by me rather closely, so I latched onto the bumper and began "skating" on the road in my tennis shoes. My shoes began to smoke and I could smell the burning rubber. The truck picked up speed and I began alternating feet in a walking/skating/gliding motion. I thought to myself, "This shall be called, shoe surfing!", lol. I let go and skid to a stop just outside of a large building. 

I walked inside and noticed there was a beauty pagent going on. I saw my uncle, Donald, sitting in the crowd. I walked up to him and asked him how his dream was going. He said he walked in here to see what was going on and I told him that my mom and sister was hosting a beauty pagent. He had two very hot females under each of his arms. I noticed he was wearing a pin stripe suit and a mobster style top hat. I suddenly felt my body waking up. 

I immediately attempted to DEILD, but it wasn't working. I was just laying there with my eyes closed in darkness and I couldn't slip into my DEILD. I thought, "This is the first time a DEILD hasn't worked for me. I sat up and immediately felt a dream-like sensation come over my body. I knew I was still dreaming. I did a quick nose plug RC to confirm my suspicions. I chuckled at myself and said out loud, "Come on mind, your gonna have to do better than that! I'm the king of False Awakenings!", lol. I got a bit carried away in my excitement. 

I ran outside and focused on making it daylight. Slowly the environment brightened and I noticed I was back in the city. I leapt on top of a smaller building and there were a few DC's hanging out on the roof. I decided to try and make me and my environment animated/cartoon. I closed my dream eyes and opened them again. I noticed the sky had changed to a different shade of blue and the DCs were wearing different clothes than before. I tried again, but this time a few shadows had changed position and the DCs once again had different clothing on. I then began to feel my body again and awoke from my dream. I knew I was awake this time, but a did a quick RC anyway. I was correct.      

False Awakening Conquered
Successful Reality Check: Held Nose RC

----------


## KingYoshi

April 18, 2009
*My Birthday!*

I, of course, drank on my birthday and couldn't recall any dreams. I turned 21! I went to Pittsburgh with my dad and watched the Braves play the Pirates. I'm a Braves fan. My birthday gift turned out to be a 10-0 loss, lol. However, I also watched them win 11-1 on the 19th, so it was all good! Just got back and ready to hit up some bars! Won't have to sneak drinks or con the bartenders anymore, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 19, 2009
*Lucid Dream 36: The Wrong Yoshi*
around 10:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was riding in the car with a very hot female I didn't recognize. Cliff was driving and Mike B was riding shotgun. I was talking to her trying not to be too forward. I suddenly, for no reason, realized I was dreaming. It was weird. I slowly realized I was dreaming. Like I first thought it, then suggested it, then realized it, then believed it, then tested it.

No one in the car believed me, so I crawled up onto the dashboard and melted my way through the windshield. They all seemed impressed, so I melted back through and Cliff said, "Yep, we are dreaming again." I melted back through and leapt off the car. I noticed I was standing in the yard of my old Rich Creek house. I decided to look for, and ride, Yoshi! Been wanting to do this for a while, but haven't attempted it yet. 

I took off running through the yard and called out, "Yoshi! Yoshi!" I looked for a bit, but couldn't find him. I decided to look around the building, look away, picture Yoshi, and look back. Instead of Yoshi, I saw a very hot female with obvious Native American decent. I walked up and asked her what her name was. She said, "My name? Yoshi." I chuckled to myself and figured, what the hell. I took her by the hand and we walked around the building. I began kissing her neck and we slowly lowered to the ground. I went down on her, but I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 20, 2009
*Normal Dream 72: Club Prep*
around 8:00am

Category - _Normal_


Me, Cliff, and JT were standing at an old redneck bar with actor, David Koechner. We had just finished a buisness discussion and David turned to his customers, which consisted of cliche "town drunks" and said, "Guys these men behind me and myself, have been discussing the future of the bar. We have decided that in todays economy the bar has and will continue to struggle. We have decided to appeal to the consumer and create a night club." One of the town drunks said, "But, this is our place. It won't be the same. Where are we going to go now?" I started telling them that there are plenty of regular bars downtown and they would have no problem finding somewhere else. We told them this would be their last drinks before the bar transformed into a night club. Many of the old men got mad and stormed out. A few even began to cry. They finally they all left and we began working on preparations for the building.

I was walking around the building envisioning my plan for the club and David Koechner told me he was going to set-up our network connections for the building. Cliff walked in and told me how bad the backyard was. I walked outside and there was a thick grass/moss in the yard. I took one step and sunk into the ground. My leg was cut on many rocks as it fell through the moss. David came out and told me there were many caves and jagged rocks that made up the back yard. He said, one time a rock impaled his foot when he was taking out the trash. I awoke shortly after.


April 20, 2009
*Normal Dream 73: Border Bound*
around 11:00am

Category - _Party/Adventure_


Me, Deej, JT, my cousins Megan & Ian, and Brittany F, all decided to take a road trip to Mexico! We had a large RV and decided to all ride down and party the whole way down. We were all packed and ready to head out whenever my brother had snuck on the bus. Me and him got into an argument because I didn't want to be responsible for his ridiculous actions. He pulled a shovel on me, then a hammer, and then a garden pick. I got him into a headlock and told him not to ever pull a weapon on me again and then I let him go. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 21, 2009
*Dream Fragment*

Don't remember much. I was running through large field looking for a sacred manual, lol.


April 22, 2009

Got drunk couldn't remember anything



April 23, 2009
*Lucid Dream 37: Cloud Travel*
around 8:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I can't remember what I was doing before I came lucid. I became lucid in an unfamiliar building. I ran through the nearest wall and I ended up in a very similar looking room as before. I kept running through walls, but I just kept entering the same room. Finally, I saw window in one of the walls, so I jumped out. It was dark outside, so I decided try and brighten things up a bit. Unfortunately, I could only get half of the sky to turn to daylight. It was pretty cool looking. I remembered the task of the month, so I looked and saw some clouds in the daylight portion of the sky. 

I took flight and as I closed in on a cloud it slowly began moving away from me. Once I was within arms reach it took off and disappeared into the night portion of the sky. I attempted this a couple more times with the same resultss. I got a bit frustrated as I looked for more clouds. Suddenly many clouds appeared in the sky. Every few seconds one of the clouds would sweep across the ground and form into a cloud car and drive off. The cloud cars resembled many different makes of vehicles, but they were all white, soft, and pillowy. 

I was now in a large, relatively empty parking lot. I decided to try and hop on one of the cloud cars whenever it swept across the lot. I missed a few times and finally hopped in the bed of a cloud truck. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a cloud shaped like a dodge viper (my favorite car). I jumped off the truck and flew toward the viper. It took off out of the parking lot and I followed it. We were now speeding down a city street. 

It turned down a different street and I quickly shifted my body weight and barely made the turn. I zoomed ahead kicked off of a nearby building to get an extra boost of speed, and landed on the cloud viper. I opened the door and the cloud began swerving violently, trying to knock me off. I barely held on and swung myself into the cloud viper. It instantly stopped and I had full control. 

The inside of the car was white leather and had small cloud symbols scattered throughout. The seat felt so soft, I could barley tell there was a seat at all. There was no steering wheel, so I controlled the car with my mind/thoughts. I wanted to break this baby open so I headed for a nearby straight stretch. There was thick congestion of cars just before the straight stretch. I decided to just ram into them. I punched the gas pedal (which was a struggle to reach sometimes, lol. It seemed like it kept changing distances from me). I rammed through the cars creating a large pile up. My cloud car just reformed and repaired itself as I turned onto the straight stretch. I punched the gas and began speeding down the straight stretch.

Somewhere along this straight stretch I lost my lucidity. I parked my cloud car in a nearby parking lot and as soon as I got out it evaporated into thin air. The next thing I remember is being naked and wrapping a blanket around myself. I then walked up to a group of people. I was outside in a different parking lot than before. I saw JT, Brian L, Rack, Chris R, Brandon and some other guys I didn't recognize. I bummed a cigarette off JT and then Me, JT, Chris, and Brian had a smoke. 

We were all talking when a cop walks up and tells us all to put our hands behind our heads. I said, "Umm, what exactly did we do?" He said, "Those three kids are underage and one of you gave them cigarettes." I said, "I didn't give them anything, I'm naked for gods sake!" I argued with him and he said I would still have to stop by the station for a statement. The dream then skipped ahead. 

I was in high school and I was returning from the principals office. I opened a door and broke the handle. I was trying to put the handle back together and fix the door, whenever a very hot teacher bent over in front of me. She was wearing a skirt and nothing else. I can't remember anything else.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 24, 2009
*Normal Dream 74: Party at Sea*
around 5:00am

Category - _Party/Substance_


I had some pretty good recall on this dream
I was on a party/casino cruise ship. It was small for a cruise ship, about 5 floors. The bottom 3 floors were the guests rooms and I never visited them. The 4th floor was a large club on one end and a large casino on the other (they were both openly connected by a lounge). The 5th was the top deck (the deck outside on the top of the ship) it had a couple bars and a large oddly shaped swimming pool. 

I was in the club dancing and I was pretty drunk. I saw and began dancing with M.A. We danced for a while and then we went and bought drinks and sat down and talked for a few minutes. She said she was going to find Cortni and she would talk to me later. As I was leaving the club and heading for the casino a slow song started playing in the club (it reminded me of a song that would be played at an elementary school dance, lol). I looked to my left and saw my Ex-girlfriend walk by laughing at me and said, "You left me a cigarette!" I couldn't imagine wtf she was talking about, so I just ignored it and headed for the casino. 

I walked into the casino and saw Deej playing some slot machines. I sat down beside him and said, "Oh s***, slot machines! Now I know I'm going to spend all my money on this trip!" M.A. then walked in and sat down beside me and started playing the slot machines too. Me and Deej were losing all our money and M.A. had hit triple 7's and her machine dropped dollar coins for about 30 minutes. I walked up with her to cash out her coins and the cashier was an asian lady. Cortni walked up and said, "Wow, M.A. how much have you won!" M.A. said, "Well I actually have lost some on the night!" Cortni then asked her if she had spent all the money in the locker. M.A. told Cortni that me and her had looked for it, but we couldn't find it. Cortni told us it was locker number 7, and M.A. asked me if we had looked in 7. I told her, "I can't remember what we did." She said, "Yeah I know I'm so drunk, and you are high and drunk!" The asian cashier then said, "That is the best way to be. BOTH!" 

M.A. then walked over to the bar and she bought me, herself, and Deej about 10 rounds of shots and we were all toasted already. Us three walked/stumbled over to the craps table and decided to try our luck there. It was like a craps table, mixed with a put-put course, mixed with a shuffleboard playing surface, lol. Random objects littered the table and people watching placed bets on the dice number, but the shooter placed bets on the numbered area that their dice landed (kind of like shuffleboad, but with random obstructions like put-put). The shooter also tossed a quarter down the table (not sure of the true reason for this). 

Anyway, M.A. went first and told me she never loses at this. I told her if she does, she owes me a kiss. She smiled and shouted "77" as she tossed the dice. They bounced off the random cones, legos, and other outrageous obstructions and both landed on the 7 square. The worker shouted "DOUBLE!" and the crowd around us cheered. She then eyeballed the table for a few moments as everyone got quiet. She flipped the quarter down the table until it began spinning on a red bulls-eye. It stopped, but stayed standing up on its side. The crowd all gasped in amazement. The worker carefully placed a shot glass upside down over top of it. He then shouted, "BIG RED!" Everyone in the casino crowded around the table and watched in amazement. The worker handed M.A. another quarter and she eyeballed the table once more. She then called her shot and tossed the quarter. Like she had predicted it hit the shot glass, sliding it forward over a blue bulls-eye and the quarter inside fell flat on it. Meanwhile, the thrown quarter bounced off the side wall and fell flat back onto the red bulls-eye. Everyone cheered and the worker said, "WE HAVE A WINNER!" She won free drinks all night and triple her bet. (seems like she should've won about 10 million for that crazy s***, lol) She whispered to me, "I think I'll take that kiss anyway!" 

I took her hand and we walked to the V.I.P. lounge in the club area and lit up a blunt. I inhaled the first hit and then we locked lips and I blew it into her mouth. We did this for a while until we were both fried. We got up and walked outside, Cortni, Kara, Meg H, walked over and told M.A. it was time to head back down to the rooms. M.A. said, "No, I don't wanna go there now!", slurring every word. I gave her a kiss goodnight and she told me that we should go have lunch together tomorrow and she wrote her number on my hand. It was surprisingly legible. 

I then walked to the top deck and me, Mike B, Diddy, and Jon B lit up some cigs. We were talking and the scenery had changed behind us. We were on a awesome dock that was overhanging a large body of water. The sunset in the background was crazy beautiful and we and Brandon and Mike B went to get the photographer to take a picture of it. They came running back a few moments later with a laugh on their face and a large camera in hand. I said, "Where is the camera man?" Brandon said, "We had to kick his a**." I said, "What!" Mike said, "He was being a c***sucker!" I awoke shortly after.


April 24, 2009
*Lucid Dream 38: Mind Games*
around 7:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was at my friend Cliff's house and I was pretty tired, so I laid down and attempted to WILD. I was starting to feel some SP whenever two guys walked into the room. I was startled and sat up. They asked me who I was and I replied, "I'm Cliffs friend, who are you guys?" They told me they were Cliff's roomates. I thought, WTF, but I was too tired to asked them anything else. I laid back down on the couch and attempted to WILD once more. I finally began slipping into my WILD. I began to see some pretty crazy HI. There were snowflakes forming into weird looking monsters. I then was looking at my own body and it looked like I was choking to death. I thought, "It is just an illusion you are fine stay calm and don't lose the WILD." 

I finally sat up and did a quick nose pinch RC. I was indeed ready to explore. I looked at the two guys who were now asleep, but we were in my house now. I then proceeded out my back door. I immediately remembered the task of the year and decided to go find the Colossus of Rhodes. I looked around and it was daytime and everything seemed normal, so I decided to run to my neighbors house. I walked up to their door and tried to imagine the ancient city of Rhodes as I opened the door. A blinding light flashed and I awoke from my dream. I did a nose pinch RC, but I was awake  :Sad:  I thought, "Why in the hell was my WILD so short?" I looked around and noticed I was back in my room. I immediately laughed and said, "WTF!" I realized that the entire time I was at Cliff's house was all part of the dream, lol! Dreaming about WILDing, I guess I have to call this a DILD, lol.


April 24, 2009
*Lucid Dream 39: Murder With a Side of Sex*
around 9:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/Romance_


I was in my living room talking to JT and 3 other random people. I then realized I didn't know the other people and they were in my house. I became lucid! I performed a quick nose pinch RC and confirmed my suspicions. I decided to kill off the random DC's. I grabbed a knife and slit two of 'ems throats and then stabbed the other guy in the heart. I turned and JT looked scared. I said, "Do you trust me?" He said, "Yeah, I think so." I then threw the knife and it stuck in his head. I ripped the knife out in a lateral slicing motion, cutting JT's head open. I removed his brain and then healed him with my mind. He sat up and said, "OMG is that my brain!" I then said, "JT, what did I tell you about lucid dreaming. Can you live without a brain in real life?" He said, "No." I then replied, "In a lucid dream you can!" He then smiled and told me he was going to go explore some. I told him bye and then healed all the other DCs who looked startled and confused. I didn't feel like explaining, so I left and flew out a window. 

I decided to fly to a nearby house and I ran inside. I found one of the girls I was looking for. She was in the bathtub with another girl I knew. *sexual content warning* I immediately stripped and jumped in the tub with them. One began giving me head and the other was stroking my leg and kissing all over me. We made our way out of the tub and the girl who was kissing me had now laid down and began performing oral on the other girl as she was squatting and giving me head! This was a pretty intense threesome. I bent one of the girls over and the other began masturbating beside us. I remember how wet and slippery we all were and it felt very nice. I capped it off with a facial for the both of them. I then flew outside completely naked and was trying to decide what to do next when I awoke.  Best feeling sex I've ever had in a lucid!

----------


## KingYoshi

April 25, 2009

Only slept for an hour or so...


April 26, 2009

Got really drunk and really high, can't even remember what I did when I was awake, lol.



April 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 40: Colossal Search*
around 5:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Adventure_


After a series of some strange, quick, slideshow-like dreams I awoke and decided to WILD. I stayed up for about 20 minutes and then laid down and began my WILD. I entered SP and began to hear some fairly intense screaming. It sounded like my brother and father were yelling at each other. I began to notice how unusually long my SP was lasting and then my body began to spend. After my body stopped spinning, I performed a nose pinch RC and it was, of course, successful. 

I tried to sit up in my bed, but I couldn't. It felt like my body was still in SP. I could barely move my head, my arms moved fine, but my vision was extremely blurry. I saw my brother walk passed me and I attempted to speak, but I could barely talk. My voice was broken up and it was a struggle to speak. Finally, I just raised my arm into the air and he helped me up. I rubbed my hands together and stabilized my dream. I was shocked by not being able to leave my bed at first, but I didn't think too much about it. 

I turned and saw my brother and another unfamiliar male glaring at me. I could tell they were mad at me, but I didn't really care why. My sliding glass door was nowhere to be found, so I decided to ram through the wall. I performed a shoulder ram, but I only made it halfway through. I looked back and saw my brother and the other guy sprinting toward me. I thought, "This will work." They rammed me through the rest of the wall and I was now outside.

It was extremely dark, so I rubbed my hands together and it turned into a normal night dream (like a full moon night looks, dark sky, but very visible surroundings). I began running down the road looking for a way to get to the Colossus of Rhodes. I saw a very large, old, condemned school building and decided to enter. I walked up to the door and imagined the ancient city of Rhodes. Water suddenly began leaking from under the door. I opened the door and saw a short sewer-like tunnel. 

I walked down the tunnel which opened into a large circular room. There was a massive table in the middle of the room. The ceiling was extremely high and I could barely make out the roof. I leapt up on the end of the table and looked at my surroundings. I thought I was in another one of the Lucid Task of the Year places (but, it definately wasn't lol). I somehow knew exactly how to get through this room. 

There was a weird, monsterous wolf/human roaming the floor below. It saw me, so I picked up a large bottle of liquor and tossed it high in the air at the wolf-man. It shattered right in front of the beast and apparently burned its eyes. I sprinted along the 20 foot high table and saw two skeletons sitting at the end. They were decked out in royalty, one had a crown and the others were wearing robes. They must have been giants. I slid on my knees picked up one of the knives laying on the table and stabbed the first skeleton's skull. I leapt over the King skeleton that was sitting on the end and stabbed him with a knife from the table as well. As I flew past the king I grabbed a large emerald stone from his grasp. Suddenly, I heard a deep rumbling noise and I looked toward the back of the room and saw a large stone rolling sideways, opening up a once hidden passageway. The skeletons came to life, but immediately slumped back over due to the knife wounds. I slide down the massive chair and landed on the stone floor below. 

There was now an entire pack of wolves chasing me. I sprinted toward the door and kicked off the nearest wolf's face and got an extra burst of speed. I dove through the doorway just before the stone rolled back, closing the passageway. I laid there for a few moments and caught my breathe. Suddenly, four more wolves were over top of me and they began attacking. I woke up just as they bit into me. I should have went into a DEILD like I had planned, but I was too excited and had to write this one down.



April 27, 2009
*Dream Fragment*
around 7:00am

All I have wrote down in my notebook is, "In room, locked up with two spys. Were discussing our escape methods."



April 27, 2009
*Normal Dream 75: Evil Creatures*
around 8:30am

Category - _Action_


Me, Deej, Cliff, Ash, and Jess, were all traveling somewhere. We walked upon a building and opened the door. Inside were a group of rpg-like enemy creatures. They were mostly lizard-like, but a few other animals were also present. I shut the door and turned around and saw the rest of the group rolling a small cannon toward the door. Cliff stood right in front of the door and began laughing like a psycho. They lit the cannon and fired a ball through the door barely missing Cliff's shoulder. It nailed an enemy inside and everyone cheered. We fired a couple more through the door and killed a few more. They all retreated to the nearby vehicle as I opened the half destroyed door. There was a vicious rabbit enemy that leapt out at me. I shot fire from my hands and scorched it. A crab enemy then jetted out the door and began chasing me. I had used up my MP on the rabbit, so I ran from the crab. I yelled, "Blast it! Someone shoot it!" I ran around the military hummer nearby and Deej was controlling the mounted machine turret on the top of the hummer. He peppered the crab and blew it to pieces. We gathered the pieces and decided to cook some crab for food. I awoke shortly after.


April 27, 2009
*Normal Dream 76: Fight Club*
around 10:30am

Category - _Action/Sports_


I was in the basement of a house that looked much like mine. I looked around and saw my friend Ryano, his dad, his mom, my friend Shaun L, and some other unfamiliar faces. I was getting dressed in a mixture of fighting gear (fingerless gloves, wrist tape, etc.) and a mixture of football gear (jersey, football pants, high socks, etc.) I was very intense and focused on my upcoming fight. Suddenly, a deep, evil voice shouted from upstairs, "Turner!" My friend Ryan got up and took a deep breath. He was already dressed in his similar gear. We were on the same fighting team, the best team. I had a weird feeling about what was going on. I then heard my name called, "Reed!" I walked upstairs and found out what was going on. The man in the dark hooded cloak pointed me into the ring with his long white fingers. Me and Ryano where going to fight each other to the death. There were football helmets placed around the arena to be used as weapons. I stretched and began hopping around getting "in the zone". I suddenly heard some music and slowly woke from my dream to hear my alarm clock going off  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

April 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 41: The Hidden City*
around 12:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Adventure/Exploration_


I was laying in bed and I woke up and heard my brother answer the front door. I heard him say, "Yeah, but he is asleep right now." I could hear the person say something and it sounded like JT. I got out of bed and went to the front door. I passed my brother, Drew on the way and said, "Who is it?" He shrugged his shoulders and walked passed me. I wanted to give him a quick to tongue lashing for being an idiot, but I was too tired. I walked outside and looked around. I saw the blue cougar and JT and Zebbie got out and yelled, "What up!" They asked me what I was doing and I told them I had been trying to lucid dream. I then said jokingly, "Yep, hold on and let me do a reality check and make sure I'm not dreaming now." We all had a quick laugh and I reached up, pinched my nose, and... "Holy shit! We are dreaming!" I couldn't believe it. I had to do it again. Sure enough I could breathe through my nose. 

Shocked, I decided to dive head first out the window. I busted through my front room window and landed outside in a large pile of trash bags and trash cans. I could smell skoal spit and immediately second guessed if I was actually dreaming. I again performed a nose pinch RC and was indeed dreaming. I looked up and JT leaned out the window and said, "Are you sure we are dreaming?" I told both of them to do a nose pinch RC and they did. We decided to go do something. I looked at the house and noticed it definitely wasn't my house. It was a small apartment located inside of this large city we were in. We ran down to main street in the city. I noticed it was the same city from some of my previous lucids. I attempted to fly, but failed. That is twice in the past few days that I have failed to fly. I hope this trend doesn't keep up. We then ran into a nearby grocery store. 

I looked around and saw an unattended fork truck. I decided to wreck some havoc, lol. I hopped in the fork truck and began plowing through the shelves. I even accidentally ran over a couple of DCs, lol. After knocking over most of the shelves in the store, Zebbie walked up to me and said, "Quit, Zack, theres the pigs!" I looked and saw some policeman walking into the front of the store. I let out a chuckle thinking about the "pig" slander. I turned to Zebbie and said, "Remember, we are dreaming. Watch this!" 

*sexual content warning* I then walked up to the Latina cashier, pulled down my pants, and she then began blowing me. I waved at the policeman as the walked into the store. Suddenly the chick pulled away and stood up. There was still a penis in her mouth. I freaked out a bit and looked down, but mine was still there. I then moved to the next cashier and she began blowing me as well. The scene changed sometime after this. 

I was now in an unfamiliar house with a few unfamiliar DCs. I decided to attempt to find the ancient city of Rhodes. I looked around and saw the t.v. I turned it on and tried to change the channels until I saw the colossus and I would then jump through the screen. The channels kept showing mountain scenes, forests, and summer camps. I decided to get on my laptop, but there was an insane amount of pop-ups. I tried the t.v. again and I finally saw the colossus. I dove head first through the t.v. Unfortunately, instead of transporting to the colossus, I ended up having a busted television around my waist like a belt. The DCs in the room were whispering to each other and pointing at me. I turned and said, "Now I will be able to find the colossus." I ran outside in frustration and it was extremely dark outside. 

I stopped and attempted to brighten up the sky, but instead a few light bulbs appeared in the trees. I could see the sun coming up in the background, so I was satisfied. I noticed one of the DCs was following me singing, "Stunt'n is a habit...just gotta have it..." I began jumping into the air trying to see what was up ahead of me. I accidentally spun in one of my jumps and I couldn't stop spinning. I reached out my hand and told the DC to help me out. He helped me stop spinning and then told me he had to go back to the house. I suddenly heard a rustling in the brush behind me. A tiger came out of the woods behind me. It growled at me and began slowly walking toward me. Somehow, I began communicating with the tiger telepathically.

It walked up to me and began purring and rubbing it's head against my hand. I jumped on its back and told it I wanted to go see the Colossus of Rhodes. It began running and jumping down the country side. It was awesome to be riding on the back of a tiger. It took me down to a nearby river and I hopped off the tiger. It was now sunrise and I had determined that this river lead to the city of Rhodes. The tiger licked my face and I told him I owe him one. It then ran off into the woods. I was about to board the log raft that was anchored in the river when I awoke.  



April 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 42: Snowy Evening*
around 5:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


Me, Deej, JT, Shaun L and someone else was riding in Deej's car and I asked him if he had to work tomorrow. He told me he didn't, so we decided to get drunk tomorrow. We were in the same city from my past lucids and we were driving in a parking lot. It was pouring down snow and the ground already had about 6 inches covering it. Deej punched the gas and decided to whip the car around in the snow. He accidentally lost control and the car began to flip. I was flung out of the window and knocked into the snow. I stood up and collected myself and then looked over at the vehicle. Everyone was ok, so I walked up to Deej and said, "WTF was that?" Everyone began to laugh. I casually pinched my nose and performed an RC. I couldn't believe I was dreaming. I decided to try and reach the colossus once more, but I didn't know how. I ran up to the street and decided to take a taxi. I shouted, "Taxi!" I saw a taxi pull up, but three DCs started fighting over it. I looked over and saw a cop wreck his car in the snow. He completely flipped it. He then climbed out and walked up beside me and shouted, "Taxi!" The snow storm was getting pretty intense and I was getting frustrated that no taxi had came yet. I decided to just try and fly to the colossus. I leapt into the air and began flying across the city. My vision got worse and worse as the blizzard grew more intense. I awoke shortly after taking flight  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

April 28, 2009
*Normal Dream 77: Useless Lesson*
around 3:00am

Category - _WTF_


I was entering a large building. It was a class for the athletically gifted. I was attending the baseball class. I walked in and there were only 2 other white people in the class, and both of them were female. Our teacher was female and wore a large knitted beanie/headwrap that covered and held up her dreads. She was talking about something that I had never heard of. It was called a boash (bow-sh), and it apparently was a type of head wear. 

I was wondering when we were going to start the baseball stuff whenever I noticed everyone in the class was looking at me. The teacher had apparently asked me a question, but I wasn't paying attention. I knew it was something ridiculous that I had never heard of like the boash, so I answered, "Three times!" She then tossed me a stick of Big Red chewing gum and said, "That is correct!" The teacher then began talking some more nonsense, so I got up and walked out of the class cussing about how much of a waste of time this was. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 78: Major Leaguer*
around 10:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was in the Florida Marlins farm system and I had just been called up to the major league from Triple-A. I didn't play in my first game with the Marlins because the pitcher threw a complete game and I was going to be the pinch hitter. After the game the manager informed me that I had been traded to the Mariners. The dream skipped ahead. 

The Seattle Mariners started me my first game with them and it was in the bottom of the 2nd inning and the score was 0-0. There was a man on first and Griffey Jr. was up to bat. He was batting in the 6 spot. Griffey walked and I came up to bat with runners on 1st and 2nd. We were playing the Detroit Tigers and they had an Asian pitcher. 

The first pitch was a fastball on the outside of the plate, I swung and missed. The second pitch was a wild pitch, curveball and both runners advanced a base. I now had runners on 2nd and 3rd with one out. The next pitch was a fast ball on the inner part of the plate. I turned on it and sent it to deep left-center field. I crushed it and I thought it was a homerun, but the left fielder caught it at the warning track. Griffey and the guy on third tagged up and I got my first major league RBI in my first at bat. I was really excited and amazed that my hit didn't leave the ballpark. One of the assistant coaches pointed at my and said, "Good Job, son!" Everyone gave me high fives as I entered the dugout. 

I told one of the pitchers, "Man that fence is deep! I thought for sure that was gone!" I then looked at the fence and it had the number, "95" on it. I asked the pitcher, "What does the 95 stand for?" He said, "I really have no idea, man." The next thing I remember I was at my cousin Mike R's and I was talking about the game. 

I was still excited about the game. Even though I had went 0-2, I had two walks and the only RBI in our 1-0 win. I was trying to find my phone, so I could call dad and tell him I had been traded to the Mariners and I had gotten my first start. I found it and called him. He was real excited too and said that he had TiVoed the game and was about to watch it. The scene then changed and I was in my house talking to dad about the next game. I awoke shortly after.



April 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 79: A Lizard and Sex*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Random/Romance_


I was standing outside with JT's dad and I saw a lizard walk by. I pulled out a remote control and realized it was a toy lizard. It looked very real. I was making it jump around and pester JT's dad. Finally, JT's dad stabbed it with a fork. *sexual content warning* The scene then changed and I was with a girl I knew. Me and Amb began kissing and I took off her top. She blew me for a while and then began jacking me of with her titts (titty f***'n). After a while of this I laid her on her back and began have some rough sex. The next thing I remember, I was walking around the same house drinking some beerzie and I noticed about four different guys were having sex with Amb in the next room, lol. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

April 30, 2009

I didn't sleep, so I of course, didn't dream.

May 1, 2009

Had a few dreams, but was too tired to record them during the night and I forgot them all. That is what I get for staying up all night the previous night, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 02, 2009
*Normal Dream 80: Olmec's Honey*
around 4:00am

Category - _Romance/Horror_


I was on a cruise ship and we arrived at some american island. They had the Legends of the Hidden Temple gameshow there. I went in and registered to be on the show. Unfortunately, I can't remember much of the show. After the show was over, my team had come in 2nd place. I can't remember who was on the show with me either. I was sitting in a room and the winning team was in there. 

The winners were a guy who never spoke and a smoking hot female. I asked her how they did in Olmec's temple. She laughed and said, "Not very good. I went second and got lost on my way out." She was a gorgeous blond that looked like a model. She had long beautiful legs. We talked for a while, can't remember what about, but I eventually told her that she was one of the most gorgeous individuals I had ever met. I stroked her leg and she smiled and said, "Do that again." I then began massaging her legs. She was wearing a skirt and I slowly worked my hands to her upper thigh. I discovered she wasn't wearing anything under her skirt and I began massaging her inner thigh. She moaned quietly and then proceeded to remover her skirt. I began massaging her feet with my tongue and she became greatly aroused and took her top off. I began massaging and fingering her gently. I layed her on her back and made love to her. Once we were finished, I told her I had to go and she told me not to leave.

I walked out with my parents and then hid as they got into the vehicle, thinking I was already in there. I had now forgotten all about the girl, lol.  I thought I was awake and I just wanted to write my dream down. An old black male janitor walked out and I was laying in the front yard of the building trying to hide. Once he left I sat up and began writing down this dream (lol). The janitor came back and I could see he had blood red eyes. I suspected he was some kind of creature, so I jumped up when his back was turned and took off down the street. 

He chased after me and my suspicions were confirmed when I saw his teeth. He was a vampire. He had grabbed my shirt tail, but another man helped me get loose. He was also a vampire and he told me to run. I think it was the guy who was the hot chicks partner in the Hidden Temple show. I tried to run back to my house, but when I got there my parents were hanging dead on the outside of the house. I walked up and they opened their blood red eyes and attempted to grab me. I turned to run. It seemed everyone in the town had been turned, but then I saw the girl from earlier. I told her to come with me and we ran down the road. I was trying to think of where to go whenever a couple of vampires attacked from a nearby tree. 

A chunk was bitten out of my neck and I saw the girl being bitten as well. Moments later I leapt to my feet and felt a sense of euphoria. I felt stronger and more healthy than ever. I felt like I could rule the world. The excitement from this feeling woke me up  :Sad: 



May 2, 2009
*Normal Dream 81: Warehouse Escape*
around 6:00am

Category - _Action/Horror_


Me and my mom and dad were in a warehouse that was infested with zombies and chimera monsters (pictured) from the original Resident Evil and the remake. I found a flamethrower in the warehouse and I torched a group of zombies that were guarding a small room with large glass windows. I entered and attempted to get all the useful items in the room. I found the key that would get us out of the warehouse. I attempted to exit the room through the back door, but a mass amount of zombies were at the door. They were pounding on the door attempting to break in. I had to go back the way I came. I ran back out the room and was attacked by a few chimeras. I shot them with the flamethrower, but it had little to no effect on them. I dodged them and somehow managed to get away from them. My flamethrower ran out of fuel, but I found a sword and fought my way toward my parents who were hiding toward the entrance. I used the key and we ran outside just as the chimeras were closing in on us. 

I knew the door wouldn't hold them for long, so I sprinted to my vehicle and told my parents to hurry. For some reason my brother was outside in the nearby garage piddling around. My mom was trying to get him to hurry up. I got a bad feeling that the chimeras were going to bust through and kill them. About that time the front door slung open and I ran toward my mom and bro. I knocked away the chimeras with the sword, but it really didn't do much damage to them. We were running back to the vehicle when I suddenly awoke.



May 02, 2009
*Normal Dream 82: Balloonscer Ball*
around 9:00am

Category - _Sports/WTF_


I was in the backyard of my old Rich Creek house. I was the coach of this weird sport. There were 5 players on each team and they kicked a ball around like soccer, but whenever they attempted to score a point the player picked the ball up and leapt into the air and launched the ball at a balloon that was tied to each end of the field. If the ball hit the balloon it was a point. If a team scored 5 points in a row then they got a bonus round called a "Bonus Pop". The player who scored the fifth point had to tried and pop as many balloons, that were filled with regular air and dumped from above, as they could in 10 seconds. It was right before the game and I was counting my players. Everyone was there except Shannon, Diddy, and Hasheem Thabeet, lol. Thabeet was a rookie and he was going to be fined for not showing up. 

My team went out there and immediately JT got a Bonus Pop. He popped nine balloons and we were now up 14-0. I suddenly noticed a large lizard walking toward our bench from the corner of my eye. It looked like a Gila Monster, but it was light brown in color. I threw it some balloons and it went and ate them. After a bit more gameplay we were up 39-16 and I subbed in our backup players. Shannon and Diddy showed up, so I put them out there with P$, Mike D, and two other unfamiliar people. I noticed the giant lizard stalking me again. I took off running and it followed me. I ran around my storage building that was close by and there were tons of those water float noodles laying back there. I picked up one and placed it over my shoulder. I then began running around getting exercise and holding the noodle as if it were involved in some kind of weight training, lol. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 3, 2009
*Normal Dream 83: Smoke Group*
around 6:00am

Category - _Substance_


I was at some sort of multi-family reunion. Me and a bunch of others had snuck up to the attic/bedroom of one of the nearby farmhouses. It was owned by one of the people there. We rolled a nice sized blunt and began smoking it. I looked around the circle and saw Cliff, Mikey, Tera, Deej, a decent looking asian female, and a few others I didn't recognize. I was blowing smoke circles whenever the door suddenly opened and my mom walked in. 

She was pissed and asked what we were all doing. The first thing I could think of was, "It's called salvia. It is legal and we were just hanging out." She believed me and sat down with us to smoke some. Lol, no way that would happen for real life. After finishing the first blunt my mom began preparing the second blunt. She had a small grinder and was grinding up the weed, or what she thought was salvia. We sat there for a while and I noticed she had been grinding it up for a while. It was now ground into powder. I told her she had grinded it a little too much and now it may fall out of the blunt end. It was now a white powder, but I rolled it and we all smoked it anyway. I awoke sometime after.



May 4, 2009
*Lucid Dream 43: The Ten Oracles*
around 9:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Adventure/Horror/Action_


I was in the food court at a mall and I saw a very weird looking old chunky guy walk in. He was wearing a button up shirt and a long, green, velvet dress skirt, lol. He looked like a serial killer and he sat down across from my table and just stared right at me. I just ignored the guy and was talking to JT and Cliff. We left the food court and entered the theatre room. It was a somewhat small room with a large flatscreen t.v. We began watching a movie. I looked around and Jessica, Cliff, Zach G, and JT were all in there. We stayed in there for a while and I then left to meet someone back at the foodcourt. I suddenly became lucid for no reason. I walked up to a mirror that was hanging in the back hallway that led to the bathrooms. I wanted to see how the mirror would act in my dream. I noticed I was in the background of the mirror instead of the foreground, but my reflection mimicked my actions. A little disappointed, I turned around only to see the weird creepy guy staring at me again. I immediately said, "Are you following me?" He shook his head yes and let out a weird grunt. I said, "Get the f*** away from me, before I kick your fat a**!" He got up and walked away, staring at me the entire time. 

I decided, to go ahead and kick his ass anyway. I took off after him, but once I got outside he was nowhere to be found. I looked around and saw a security lady standing at the other end of the mall. I ran up to her and told her to help me find the weird old guy wearing a long dress skirt. She acted like she knew me and asked me how the family was doing. I said good and we walked down toward the other end of the mall. My mom and another older woman joined us and wanted to help me find him. Finally, I saw the guy as he turned around and spotted us following him. I took off running and said, "Stop! You motha****er!" He just picked up his walk speed and scuttled into an elevator. It closed before I could get to him. I waited to see which floor he went to, but it was just blinking random numbers. I got onto the elevator and noticed there was a button that had the weird guys face on it. I pushed it and the elevator began to climb. I lost lucidity somewhere around here, from inactivity I think. 

The elevator climbed like 50 floors, even though there were only 12 displayed. The elevator lights began to flicker and horror build up music was playing. The women with me were getting pretty scared. Finally, the elevator stopped and the elevator door opened to reveal another elevator door. It opened and revealed another elevator door, and another and another. They began opening rapidly and I knew something bad was going to be at the end of these doors. I hit the button to the first floor and then stepped out of the elevator, sending the women back down out of danger. The final door opened and revealed the weird guy, who had a murderous look on his face. I let out a "battle cry" and took off sprinting at him. Just before I got to him, I noticed he was floating and part of his foot had just passed through the floor. I tried to spear him anyway, but I passed right through him. 

He was a ghost! He grabbed me and whispered in my ear, "I am not your enemy. You are one of the ten Oracles of the Ages! (A little zelda cameo, lol) You must find them and ask them this question, _____" (I unfortunately can't remember what the question was) He went on to say, "Then you shall pull the sword from the chest of the fallen warrior." He then floated toward a nearby staircase and beckoned me to follow. Curious, I followed his lead. We arrived on the roof of the building and another ghost/spirit was there and attacked the weird ghost guy. They were battling with magic for a while when I suddenly heard an evil woman laugh. I turned and saw a woman spirit floating toward the scene. She laughed and killed the other two ghosts instantly. I attempted to shimmy my way down the outside of the building. I was climbing down holding on to flagpoles, window seals, and other strange protrusions. I made it all the way down to the bottom and thought the woman ghost hadn't saw me, but she suddenly appeared in front of me laughing. Lucky for me, two half-lizard half-man, creatures came out of the dark and carried the woman off. I became lucid once again after this. 

I walked back into the food court and saw an asian guy staring at me like the weird guy did. I thought, "Again? Really!" I walked up to him and he dropped his tray of food and dove behind a table, obviously scared out of his mind. I decided I would mess with him a bit, so I acted real pissed and grabbed a handful of the guys cake that he dropped. I walked up to him and yelled, "You like this kind of cake!?!" He whimpered, "Um, Yes." I told him, "Yeah me too." I then walked away and he looked extremely confused and scared. He then pulled out a whistle and played a high pitched note. Everyone in the room covered their ears as if in great pain, but it didn't bother me. He then looked at me with wide eyes and said, "Y-you are an or-ora-oracle. H-here is a package for you." I took it from him and then hissed at him like an angry cat and he scurried out of the room as fast as possible in fear. 

I opened it up and it was a decapitated head of some mythical creature. It spoke to me and reminded me of the 10 oracles and what I was supposed to do. I figured I would play along with the dream and see what happened. I walked over to a large bell and smacked it with a large soup spoon. It let out a high pitched ring and almost everyone covered their ears. I walked up to a female who was wearing cloak and I told her what I had heard from the weird man and the head. She looked at me and I noticed she had the most blue eyes I had ever saw. She told me she knew where the sword was and she said that her guide had told her to ask a different question. Can't remember her question either. 

We gathered up all the oracles and were heading to a hidden cave that was apparently our hideout. I did a head count and noticed we only had 9 people. I asked one of the others where #10 was and he told me he was on vacation in Bermuda. He then said that the fill-in was Michael Grixlen. He then turned and pointed at a short, fat man wearing an old school divers helmet. He waddled up to us and said in a high pitched whine, "Wait on me you guys. Were you just going to leave me back there. I can't wait until we get to the hideout. Will there be snacks?" I lost lucidity somewhere around here. I said, "Oh god, Michael Grixlen!" At one point during the walk, Grixlen took off his helmet and he was the actor "Michael McShane". He attempted to dive head first into a pool of water, but he ended up head first in mud. I awoke sometime during the travel to the hideout.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 5, 2009
*Normal Dream 84: Back to the Majors*
around 8:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was playing for the Atlanta Braves in my rookie season. It was toward the end of the game, maybe the 8th inning. We were winning 15-9 and I was coming up to bat for my 8th time this game. I was 3-7 with three singles and no RBIs. 

I came up to bat and I missed a first pitch fastball right down the middle that should have been my homerun pitch. I instead hit another bloop single to right and I was extremely frustrated that I hadn't hit the ball solid all game. On my way to first the right fielder apparently had a cannon for an arm. He threw me out at first before I got there. I had took my time down the line, but he still shouldn't have been able to throw me out. My dad was an assistant coach and he was telling me to get my head in the game and not worry about the power. So, I ended 3-8 and Bobby Cox gave me a tongue lashing for not hustling down the line. I awoke shortly after.



May 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 44: The Haunting in Pearisburg*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror/Exploration_


I was in my house in Pearisburg and it began violently shaking like an earthquake had came through. I walked through the house to try and figure out what was going on. I walked outside, but there was no earthquake it was only my house that was vibrating. It was also making a destructive, constant buzzing noise. When I walked downstairs a chair lifted up off the ground and slammed against the wall. I instantly knew it was the ghost of actor Ryan Reynolds. Lol, Ryan Reynolds?. 

I decided to search for him and take my house back over. I was shouting, "Where are you Ryan, get the f*** out here!" He then flew out of a nearby wall and into another. I took off around the corner to cut him off whenever I got a phone call and my phone read, "310-????". I thought, "WTF?" It was Diddy and I told him I would call him back because there was a ghost in the house that I had to kill. I walked upstairs and ran into Olivia Munn. I thought she was a ghost at first and I almost stabbed her. We went into the bathroom and I locked the door. 

*extreme sexual content warning* I asked her what she was doing and she told me she was about to try and get out the creampie that I gave her earlier. She had taken her bottoms off and was squatting over the toilet. I couldn't remember have sex with her and I became lucid. I began kissing her and we both stripped and I bent her over the sink. I then told her that I was giving her another creampie. I sat down on the closed toilet and she road me for a while. I then shot a load in her and held my hand between her legs to catch the creampie. It dripped out of her and then she began licking my hand clean. I noticed the door was wide open even though I had locked it, so I got up and locked it once more. 

She then began blowing me and the door opened once more. This time there was an old man and two small children standing there. We stopped because I felt weird with the children there and we walked into the living room. She began blowing me once more and I noticed everyone in the house was watching us. I began to awake and entered a DEILD. Wow! I felt like a hardcore porn star. Sorry about the extreme nature of this sex dream.



May 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 45: A Gift*
*DEILD*
Category - _Action_


I was entering a dream through DEILD from my previous dream. My living room began to slowly appear. I was laying on the couch and Olivia Munn was sitting at my feet. My dad walked over and told me to scoot over some, so he could sit down for a minute. I wasn't stabilized yet, so I ignored his request. Olivia got up and sat on my waist and dad sat down to fix his fishing pole. I now sat up and did a quick nose pinch RC and, of course, I was dreaming. Dad jokingly said, "Boy, you better listen to me until your strong enough to whip Mike Tallon's ass." He then pointed toward the doorway. A black male who was more or less a mass of muscle walked through the doorway. I replied, "Ok!" I jumped up and was prepared to fight him. Dad chuckled and said, "I knew you were crazy enough to attempt it." I told him I was going to win easily. He replied, "Hell, you may do it!" Me and Mike Tallon (who is fictional, btw) began circling each other and then a bell rang. 

He took a quick step toward me and attempted a jab, but I cut hard right and swung across my body with a powerful uppercut and connected! Mike Tallon fell to the floor and I went in for the finish. He whipped his body around and got into full guard position. I leaned up hard and connected with a shot to his jaw. I then quickly threw his leg from around me while he was stunned and entered side control. I threw hammershot after hammershot and a ref appeared out of nowhere and stopped the fight. I jumped up and cheered. I noticed there were like 30 people standing around the living room watching. My dad said, "Holy sh** he whipped his a**!" He then picked up the remote and pushed rewind. I then tried to move backwards in the correct order. He hit play and I did the exact same thing over again, lol. 

After the replay, people began throwing roses toward me and cheering. I heard some champagne bottles pop in the background. The roses reminded me of the lucid task, so I picked one up and walked into the kitchen. I gave the plastic rose to my mom and said, "Happy Mothers Day!" she said, "What is this for?" I then said, "Umm, Mothers Day." She told me thanks and she put it in water even though it was fake, lol. I then walked back into the living room and was trying to transform into a werewolf. During my struggle I accidentally woke myself up.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 6, 2009
*Normal Dream 85: Conviction*
around 5:00am

Category - _Action/WTF_


I was talking to my ex and Jake calls me on the phone and begins talking alot of trash. I tell him to come meet me and I'll beat the sh** out of him. He shows up, but won't fight and eventually leaves saying, "We'll be coming for you." Not feeling much threat I head back to my house (which is my old Rich Creek house). I sit there for a while watching t.v. whenever I hear someone messing with the front door lock. I get up and quietly unlock the door and then hide around the corner with a baseball bat in hand. The guy comes through the door with a close hanger in hand, thinking he just lock picked the door, lol. 

It is one of the local drug addicts and he is queitly creeping into the house. As soon as he fully enters I swing about half speed and hit him on top of the head with the bat and knock him unconscious. I check his pulse to make sure I didn't kill him and then proceed to drag him outside. He wakes up and begins to fight back. I hit him with a baseball bat again, but it doesn't knock him out. He then pulls a giant death drill from behind his back. He suddenly turns into Cliff and he is chasing me down the street. It turns into a comical chase scene as I pull strings and drop anvils on his head. He keeps getting up however. I run downtown and he warns me that I don't want to go downtown. 

I do anyway and there are a group of cops waiting to pick me up. The judge is also down there along with a midget (actor Mickey Abbott) who is prepared to testify against me. I end up attempting to argue my case, but the cops and judge will not listen and are obviously corrupt. The midget makes up some more BS and then laughs whenever the judge sentences me to 5 years. I then turn and punch the midget right square in the nose, breaking it. He begins pouring blood and the jugde tacks on 5 more years to my sentence. I'm planning my escape whenever I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 46: Danger on the Beach*
around 6:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I was driving to a hotel at myrtle beach where apparently, me and Cliff were renting like an apartment for 100$ a month. Lol. I called Cliff and he said he was there, so I came up and walked in. It was a very nice two bedroom w/ den hotel room. I walked in and Jessica was also there along with Meg F. We were laying there on the bed watching t.v. and I asked Meg if she smoked ganj, but she said she only drank. We were talking about getting drunk later when the dream skipped ahead. 

I was now in the hotel room and my cousins Meg and Ian were there as well. We were all drinking a little and I passed out on the bed. I awoke in the floor and felt strange. I did a nose pinch RC and discovered I was dreaming. 

I ran out onto the balcony and did a front flip off of it. I landed on my feet down on the sand below. I was walking down the beach when I saw a hot female in a bikini bent over in front of me. I walked up to her and began having sex with her. I noticed in front of us was my leather chair that I have in real life. It was about 10 feet taller than normal however. One of the DCs walking on the beach said, "Wow that chair is monsterous!" That reminded me of the lucid task. I looked out over the ocean and I saw a large full moon being slowly revealed from behind a cloud. I spread my arms wide and let out a yell that turned into a roar. 

I looked down at my hands and noticed I had long claw-like fingernails. I got down and began running on all fours chasing DCs around the beach. I leapt on one and sunk my claws into him. I then bit a chunk out of his arm and took off after a different DC. There was a large window to my left that I could see my reflection in. 

My face was kind of the same , but my nostrils were flared and larger than usual, my eyes were yellow, my hair was longer and grew backward in what I would imagine an anime werewolf would have. I snarled my teeth and noticed I had large sharp canine teeth. My body was extremely muscular, as if I had done steroids, but I didn't have excessive body hair. I was indeed a werewolf. I growled and chased several more DCs, I awoke shortly after. 

I woke up in the same hotel, so I knew I was still dreaming. I did a quick nose pinch Rc to confirm my suspicions.  I walked over toward the mirror, but I was normal again. I heard someone walk into my room and I turned to see a very hot female. I proceeded to have sex with her and awoke sometime during.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 86: Pitch'n in the Stadium*
around 9:00am

Category - _Substance_


Me, Cliff, and Mike D were in the student section at a Lane Stadium (Virginia Tech's home football stadium). VT was blowing out whoever they were playing and the stands had cleared out a bit. Me, Cliff, and Mike were all drunk and Cliff suddenly pulls a briefcase out from under his seat. He opens it and there are about 10 big bags of weed in it. 

He then begins selling them in the stands. He sells 9 bags, including a bag to a girl we knew named Amber. He saved the last bag for us. Amber begins rolling a blunt in the stands and some woman behind us says, "Are you doing what I think you are doing?" in an extremely annoying tone. Amber gives her a "who the f*** are you" look and then continues rolling. I turned to the lady and told her that we weren't bothering her and she should mind her own buisness. She then asked in a smart ass sort of way, "If you had a blunt would you be rolling weed in it right here?" Me and Cliff looked at each other and then said, "Hell Yeah!" 

Cliff then pulled a blunt wrap out of his pocket and rolls a blunt. Meanwhile, Mike D and the pissed off lady are talking and getting along. I ask Mike D if he is going to join us and he says, "Hell no. You guys are idiots!" I knew he was just saying that to get the woman to like him. She then asks him out on a date and he accepts. I begin crumbling weed in a small dish. I then added paper, milk, and then closed the dish which began to heat up. I opened the dish and there was a perfectly rolled milk and honet blunt, lol. Me, Cliff, and Amber began smoking our blunts. I awoke shortly after.



May 8, 2009
*Normal Dream 87: Nude Host?*
around 4:00am

Category - _WTF_


I was at a very large hotel resort with my family. I hear a voice come over the intercom that announces, "All males under the age of 25 are to report to the band line, immediately!" Suddenly, a marching band comes down the hallway. I think, "No way I'm doing that!" So I hide behind the bed as the band marches by. 

My brother Drew, and my cousin Ian were out in the hall during the announcement and got caught in the line. As the band line passed the doorway, I beckoned my brother and my cousin to get into the room. They dove in just as I shut the door. After sitting in the room for a while, I decided to go for a walk. My brother said, "What if they see you?" I replied, "Well, there are 1 of 2 things that will happen. If someone stops me and tries to make me join the band, I'll kick their ass. Or, if there are too many of them, then I'll run. Its as simple as that." 

I walked for a bit when the head of the resort spotted me and said, "Why aren't you in line?" I told him, "Because I don't f***ing want to be in line!" He then pointed at me and said, "You will pay for that one!" I laughed and gave him a "yeah right" look. Suddenly a short, weird, older man walked out from behind the head guy. He looked me up and down and said in great excitement, "He is the one! The one who shall host the band concert. And he will be naked!" I thought, "Ok, now I'm going to have to kick their ass." The "head guy" pointed at me and shouted, "Seize Him!" A group of 10+ soldiers (dressed like members of SOLDIER from FFVII) busted into the lobby. I immediately took off running and dove head first out the window. I ran back around the back of the resort to my room. I opened the sliding glass door just as the "head guy" and a goofy looking guy with a red afro opened the door looking for me. I headed back outside and a comical/cartoonish chase began. 

Everytime the head guy almost caught me, the goofy guy would mess up and set me free again. One time the guy caught my shirt tail, but the goofy guy was on a bicycle and crashed into the head guy. Another time the "head guy" grabbed me, but the goofy guy accidentally netted him with a man-sized fishing net. I woke up sometime during the chase.


May 9, 2009

Was very tired and needed the extra rest, so I tried to sleep all night and just record my dreams in the morning. That doesn't work for me, so naturally I remembered little to nothing.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 10, 2009
*Normal Dream 88: Traffic Trouble*
around 10:00am

Category - _WTF_


Me, Cliff, JT, P, and Deej were in a vehicle and P was driving on our way to an unknown destination. We were apparently on a road trip and we were all drinking and taking shots of vodka. We were on a huge turn that entered the highway and P stopped right at the end to send a text message. I said, "WTF P, you can't stop here." Suddenly two cars came flying around the turn. The first one slammed the brakes and barely stopped in time. The second one, which was a little green car, slammed the brakes and fishtailed into the guard rail and bounced off striking the back of our car.

We got out and the guy immediately called the police. We all walked over to the rest stop which was just behind us. Inside the first car had a group of people who were friendly and we were joking and laughing with them. The second car was a guy who was really f***ed up on some kind of crazy drug. He could barely keep his eyes open and I told him that he wrecked because he was so f***ed up. He attempted to fight me and I threw him against a bookshelf, knocking him out. 

I walked back into the main room as Cliffy was bending over one of the girls from the first car. He was banging her right in front of everyone. My friend Chad worked at the rest stop and he kept asking all of us if everything was alright, and asked if we needed a refill. Suddenly, the door opened and the cop came in. He yelled at Cliff and told him, "Stop that this instant!" I went out to my car and poured out the remaining liquor we had, so we wouldn't get an open container violation. I walked back inside as the cop was yelling at everyone in a crazed rage. I awoke shortly after.



May 10, 2009
*Lucid Dream 47: Mud Bath*
around 4:30pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF_


I decided to take a nap after lunch and I began slipping into a WILD. I saw the landscape cross my vision several times during SP. I could feel my body sit up on its own and I discovered I had awaken in a large field. I did a quick nose pinch RC and confirmed I was dreaming. It was flooded with a few inches of murky, muddy water. I leapt high into the air and then splashed down into the mud below. It felt awesome splashing around in the mud, like I was a young kid again. I then jumped up into a pine tree and climbed to the top like I used to when I was younger. I felt like I didn't have a care in the world. I dove off the top of the pine tree and threw my clothes off during flight. I then splashed down into the mud once more. Upon landing in the mud I awoke from my dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 11, 2009
*Normal Dream 89: Gang War*
around 5:00am

Category - _Action_


I was in a gang and we were congregated at our hideout which was an old prison. We had just recieved a tip that a rival gang was going to try and kill us the next day. It was me, JT, Shawn, and a bunch of other people. We were preparing the hideout for an attack. The only weapons we could find were a shotgun and a pistol. 

One of our asian members was a great shooter and he was appointed the shotgun. Shawn kept because he was the one who found it. We hooked up a poisonous gas machine and were going to all wear small ventilation masks. We turned on the machine and practiced breathing through the masks. The guy who was over the procedure was a ninja turtle (not sure which one, I don't remember what color his headband was). He kept telling us to use meditation and the gas won't affect us. We ripped some electrical wires out of the jail cell walls and stripped the coverings from the wire. The exposed wires blocked off many of the hallways, so we couldn't be flanked very easily. 

I was looking for some other useful items in a closet and I found a box of video games. I saw FFIV with some awesome rare box art. I also saw an old Q-bert game for Atari and several games that I'm pretty sure do not exist in real life. Can't remember the names. Shawn walked up to me and said, "I'm ready to get drunk." He told me he was going to get drunk and sleep with his newly found pistol. I told him I would drink with him and I asked him what time he thought the other gang was coming. He told me they would come pretty early in the morning. I called my parents and left a voicemail that explained my will, just in case I didn't live through the fight. I cracked open a Nattie and then awoke.



May 12, 2009

Got drunk and couldn't remember any dreams.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok, I had a lucid explosion last night...


May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 48: The FA Chain*
around 7:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF_


I laid down after having to get up early this morning. I attempted Jeff777's WILD technique and my body entered SP. I felt my entire body spinning around the room and it lasted quite a long time. Finally, I sat up and did a quick nose pinch RC out of habit. I got up and leapt up onto my pool table. I then flew a lap around the room and thought about what to do next. I suddenly felt my body slipping from the dream and I was suddenly in a large dark room. I could feel my body spinning and I awoke in my bed. 

I knew it was an FA and I did a quick nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I got up and attempted to exit my sliding glass door when I suddenly awoke in my bed. I was pissed because I hadn't accomplished anything and out of habit, I pinched my nose and realized I was dreaming.

Excited, I leapt to my feet and dove headfirst out the window. I was now outside, but my vision wasn't very clear and everything seemed fuzzy. I paused for a moment and attempted to clear things up. I rubbed my hands together and attempted to close my dream eyes and re-open them to improve the clarity. When I did this however, I awoke back in my bed. I never felt my body wake up, so I knew I was still dreaming. Now thoroughly frustrated I leapt to my feet once more and flew out the window. I began to feel my body waking up and I, once again, awoke in my bed. I knew I was truly awake this time, but I did a quick nose pinch anyway. I was indeed awake and had accomplished nothing, lol. All I could say was, "WTF!" Frustrated, I laid back down and I got this...



May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 49: Pain & Pleasure*
around 7:15pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF/Romance_


Like I said, I laid back down and I began to slip into another WILD. SP came on and I saw some pretty cool HI. Neon shaped animals began forming out of the darkness of my closed eyes. They soon disappeared and were replaced by a laughing Dwight Howard. He also disappeared to reveal a meadow with laughter ringing in my ears. I heard a conversation just outside of my room. I began spinning around once again and the conversation grew louder and louder. I tried to ignore it and I can't remember what they were talking about. After a long transition, I sat up and noticed I was laying on the pool table. I flew off the pool table and immediately had an FA. It wasn't fooling me and I shouted out loud, "I know I am dreaming damnit! Stop doing this stupid sh**!" I then got up and noticed I was on a large sheet of ice. 

I looked around and saw many people around me. Most were in pairs of two and they were squatting on top of rock piles. I laughed and thought they all looked like penguins on their nests. Suddenly everyone was wearing black coats and fake costume penguin beaks. I heard a noise at my feet and I looked down and saw a couple of miniature bulls. They were about the size of a dog. I reached my hand toward one and snapped at my hand. 

I decided to let it bite me and see if it hurt. I reached out my hand and it clamped down, but it didn't really hurt. Another mini cow walked up from the other side and I noticed it had shark-like teeth. I reached my hand out and it bit down on me. I felt alot more pressure, but it didn't hurt either. I decided to just place one finger in its mouth and I thought about pain at the same time. The cow slammed hard on my finger and it felt like I had stuck it in a bear trap. I jerked my hand away in pain and excitement. I wouldn't do that again, but it was the first time I had felt pain in a lucid and thought that it was a pretty cool accomplishment.   

I noticed a door suspended in the air just behind where I had awaken into this dream. I walked through and I was now facing a large campground shower house. I walked inside and began to feel a sexual urge. I walked to the back where the showers were and I saw two females that I knew showering together. I immediately joined them and they began kissing each other. One propped herself against the wall and spread her legs as I performed oral on her. The other female was performing oral on me at the same time. I began to awake during the shower scene and immediately prepared to DEILD...



May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 50: Underground Passage*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Adventure_


...I kept my eyes closed and laid still and entered a DEILD. I was standing on the same ice that I had met the mini cows on in the previous dream. It looked like I was in an arctic region river valley and I was surrounded by snow capped mountains. I looked down and could see the water below the ice flowing swiftly. I wondered how thick it could really be if it was running water. I thought about smashing through it whenever the ice began to crack and break. I fell into the water along with all the other penguin-like people who were also standing on the ice. The water was in fact a river and it was moving rather swiftly. The flow carried me and the others into an underground tunnel/waterway. 

I remembered the lucid task of the year and thought, for sure, that this would lead me to the Colossus of Rhodes. The tunnel curved and twisted its way through the arctic mountain. I noticed there were carvings in the tunnel walls that resembled egyptian hieroglyphs. My body was spinning the entire time as I floated quickly down the river, so I couldn't really try and interpret them. After a while traveling down this river a staircase emerged from under the water. I grabbed the railing as the river carried me toward it. 

I walked up the stairs and opened the door at the top. It was a dark street and not where I wanted to be, so I entered the tunnel once more, but the river was now gone. I looked around for a while and I was now inside of a strange temple. I walked down a few flights of stone steps and I then saw the river a few hundred feet below me. I dove off the side of the staircase and down into the river once more. I felt my body waking up, so I figured, "Why not?" and I prepared to DEILD once more... 



May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 51: My House, The Farm House*
*DEILD*

Category - _Action/Adventure_


...I laid still once again and entered another DEILD. I was laying on my pool table once again and I laughed at how odd this was. I flew toward the staircase and walked upstairs. I was a little disappointed as to where I was, because I felt I was very close to the Colossus of Rhodes. I walked into my living room and decided I would try to travel by floo powder to the Colossus. I looked inside one of the candles by the fireplace and pulled out a green cube of floo powder. I tossed it into the fireplace and a brilliant green flame appeared. I dove in and began spinning as I shouted, "Colossus of Rhodes!" 

I landed back in my living room, but it was very different. The floor was now wooden and dusty. There were many sunflower decorations around the living room and I glanced over at the window. There was a man in blue jean suspenders and a straw hat standing there. It startled me a bit, but I walked over to the door and joined him outside. He told me he was busy shoeing the horses and he said I should be tending to the hens. I laughed as I glanced over his shoulders and saw my parents in farming clothes feeding and shoeing horses. I walked out into the yard and a large group of british people wearing monocles and sherlock holmes style hats were all glaring at me. One of them started speaking nonsense and then threw a punch at me. I quickly dodged it and then figured, "Why not?" So we began a rather comical fight. 

I grabbed one of them and tossed him into a group of others knocking half of them down. I grabbed one of thems canes and swung baseball style and knocked all of their monocles off of their faces. They all then began acting like they were now blind. They all stretched out their arms and searched for their monocles. I was running around and grabbing their heads and knocking them together. I did a few spin kicks and knocked them to the ground. After a long, but very fun fight I started to wake up. I decided to try once more and DEILD. This time however, I pictured the Colossus of Rhodes as I entered the next dream... 



May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 52: The Colossus, Finally!*
around 9:30pm
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration_


...I laid still one last time and entered my DEILD. I was now in my old dorm room with my friend Cliff. Cliff was cleaning the room and using a vaccum. It didn't make any noise and I don't even think it was turned on, lol. I sat up and performed a quick nose pinch RC and rubbed my hands together to improve the clarity. It worked and everything seemed extremely detailed. It looked exactly like my old VT dorm room. Cliff noticed me doing my nose pinch and he did one himself. He got excited and said, "We are lucid dreaming!" He then ran out the room and I could hear him laughing/cheering as he ran down the hall. 

I was a little pissed that I wasn't in Rhodes, but I decided not to give in. I exited the room and ran down the hallway. The first door I came to, I stopped in front of it and pictured the colossus, the harbor, and the city of Rhodes. I opened the door and I was now on a ledge above a beautiful light blue harbor. The water reminded me of the water I saw in the Bahamas. It was very blue and crystal clear. I could see all the way to the sea floor and saw fish swimming in the harbor. 

I dove off the ledge and into the water. I surfaced and thought, "The Colossus has to be around here somewhere." As I swam out to the middle of the Harbor, I swam into a large shadow. I thought it was a cloud moving across the sun, but I looked up and saw the backside of the Colossus. It was gigantic, the largest statue I had ever seen. I swam under it as it stradled the entrance to the harbor. I noticed it was holding a bow and had a pack of arrows on its back. I thought this was strange and I then noticed there was a small (well small compared to the colossus) statue of liberty on each side of the colossus. I was slowly drifteing further out into the ocean as I looked and tried to burn the image in my memory. The Colossus was gray and looked to be made of stone. It also had a laurel headress on and curly stone hair. 

Suddenly, I felt my body being pulled out to the ocean. I just let the water take me and I was sucked into a large jet stream that apparently circled around the entire island. At a very high speed, I was being pulled around the island. I just relaxed and decided to see what else was on the island. It now resembled a futuristic city and I could see cars flying around above it. There were many futuristic looking jet skis also driving around the water with me. I rotated quickly around the island and I saw, many palm trees, alot of arch ways, large dragon statues, a futuristic looking amusement park, neon lights, and flamingos. I also noticed, what looked like a snowmobile, treading across the water. I awoke while spinning around the island. 

Excited that I had finally found the colossus, I spent about 2 hours trying to remember this long chain of DEILDs. I ended up remembering more than I thought I would. What surprised me the most was that all 5 of these lucids happened within 2 1/2 hours. Amazing!

----------


## KingYoshi

May 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 53: Getting Cut*
around 6:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Sports_


I was trying out for the high school basketball team and it was time to find out who made it. We all walked into the locker room where the names who made the team were posted. I became lucid for no apparent reason as I walked into the locker room. I took a gander at the list and noticed my name was not on there. 

I walked over to the coach (who was female) and said, "You will regret this! Watch me ball!" I then got a basketball and leapt high into the air and performed a double windmill dunk. I then grabbed three basketballs and juggled them for a moment and then drained a 3-pointer with all three of them. The coaches mouth was open in awe. I walked up to her and told her I was going to transfer so I could kick her teams ass. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## AURON

great visualization skills man.  even during my scene changes, I end up some place familiar...but you got me motivated to keep on trying at things like that. nice DJ too...keep it up.

----------


## KingYoshi

Akono - I appreciate it man, and I'm glad you like the DJ. Good luck in your future efforts as well.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 14, 2009
*Normal Dream 90: Behemoth Barracuda*
around 9:00am

Category - _WTF/Sports_


I was ice fishing on a small lake with mom and dad. We were just below the Himalayas. There was a type of edible rock found there that was very soft and bleach white. It tasted like a vanilla cake. There was a small wooden shed located on the lake and inside, there was a few beds and a large square cut into the ice for fishing. I casted into the square and then set my pole in a holder and walked outside to see how dad was doing. 

Dad had hooked a smaller fish and was bringing it in. I was talking to mom and I heard my pole fall out of the holder. I ran back into the shed just as I saw my pole being pulled into the water. I didn't hesitate and dove in after the pole. I saw a large Amber Jack (type of fish) on the end of my line and my pole was being pulled behind it. It dove deep into the water and I swam after it. I saw several other small fish and I then saw a giant 15+ foot long barracuda. It didn't notice me and I grabbed my rod and then swam back up to the square. I jumped out of the square and reeled in the Jack. 

I threw the fish back in and then walked back outside, soaking wet. Dad had reeled in a smaller 2-3 pound fish. I took dads fish and put it on my hook. I told dad I was going to try and catch that monsterous barracuda I had just saw. I dropped my line back into the square and almost immediately felt the fish slam the bait. I reeled up a bit and saw that I had hooked a 3-4 foot barracuda. It wasn't the giant one, but I was glad I had hooked one anyway. Just before I pulled the fish out of the water, the monsterous 15+ footer attacked the much smaller barracuda. 

I ripped hard and set the hook in the giant fish. It almost immediately snapped my line, but I dove and grabbed the line before it disappeared into the square. I pulled the line in by hand, and the giant fish flopped onto the ice. It was very fat and weighed well over 200lbs. I noticed it had four short legs similar to a crocodile. Dad came in and the muskey was now walking toward me. I asked dad why it had legs and he said, "There is a rare species of barracuda that has legs, but it is usually only found on northern Alaska. They call it the "Dragon of the Sea"." The barracuda's face had now shaped more similar to a dog and it was snarling at me. I awoke as I tried to lead the fish back into the water.



May 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 54: Back to 7th Grade*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Romance_


I was getting ready to graduate high school and me and a few of my classmates had to re-graduate 7th grade because we had missed so much school back then it made our diplomas invalid. I was in the elementary school cafeteria eating lunch. Me and Cliff went and smoked a blunt in the bathroom and I then walked back into the cafeteria. The bell rang, so I walked back into the hallway and I became lucid for no reason. 

I grabbed a dodgeball out of a bin that was sitting in the hallway. I then began rocketing them at everyone. I was pegging kindergarteners and teachers alike. I opened up some classroom doors and knocked some kids out of their desks. I got one kid to show me where the hottest girl in the whole school was. He took me upstairs and led me down the hallway. He took me to a very hot girl who was also repeating 7th grade due to a mistake. I walked up to her and said, "How are you today gorgeous?" She smiled and said, "Could be better." I then said, "Ah, thats too bad. I could help you with that you know." She smiled and said, "Oh really?" In a slightly sarcastic tone. I said, "Why don't you follow me to the bathroom?" She smiled and took my hand. 

There were like 5 other females with guys in the bathroom and me and her entered a stall. I began kissing her and she started blowing me. The bell rang and me and her walked down the hall and out the back door to the sex bus. It was a special bus that picked up students during the day for 5$ a person and drove you around. It had dark tinted windows and the number 69. It was a school bus ran by the local mafia. We got on and I noticed it was full of couples. I laid her on her back and performed oral on her for a short time. She whispered in my ear, "I want you to f*** me right now." I then began railing her and her head was knocking into the window of the bus. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




May 15, 2009
*Normal Dream 91: Winter Travel*
around 7:00am

Category - _Gaming/Action_


I was at my friend Keith's house and I challenged some guy who was there to some regular nintendo (NES). We were playing this really trippy game that sort of reminded me of the game, "Gaunlet." At one point my character was a warthog with an axe, and another power-up turned me into a penguin with a spear. After completing the first level I turned into a large moth that dropped large spit balls of acid. After getting a little further in the level, I turned into a Falcon and was soaring around the mountain side attacking enemy soldiers. The game had amazing graphics even though it was on the NES. Someone who was watching us said we were playing, "Crimson Sky", but we most definitely weren't. It got late and I left Keiths house. 

Shawn was leaving too and I walked outside and there was snow covering everything. I walked a bit down the road and noticed I had no shoes on. I walked up to my pet, which was an enormous dog. It was like 10-15 foot tall and weighed well over a ton. It looked at me with a mad expression on its face. I told him to quit whining, he used to be a pet of the abominable snowman. He took off running before I could mount him and I grabbed his leash and was being dragged behind. I began skiing with my bare feet while holding on to the leash at a very high speed. 

Deej was also randomly there holding onto the leash as well. Suddenly I noticed several starngers hanging on to the leash with us. They all crashed into something and fell off. I was jumping random debris and avoiding trees and other obstacles as they came along. I awoke after realizing how much this felt like a strange video game.



May 15, 2009
*Lucid Dream 55: Minor League Tryouts*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Sports/Romance_


I was trying out for the Princeton Devil Rays. My first at-bat of the tryout I hit a line drive homerun to right field. I then batted left handed in my second at-bat and smoked a double off the left field wall. There were a ton of other people at the tryout, but I kept skipping in line and getting more at-bats than anyone else. The devil rays infeild kept making massive amounts of errors. One time two players ran into each other on a pop-up, and one of them got completely flipped. 

Gary Sheffield was there for some reason and when he came up to bat he bent the bat backwards with his hand and then let go and slapped the ball as he swung. The ball rocketed a frozen rope off the wall and as Gary ran the bases he launched baseballs at the fielders. He took his shirt off and he looked like a roided up body builder. He was ginormous. I became lucid and began to feel my body waking up. I concentrated on staying in the dream and spun in a circle. It worked and the dream was clear once again. I skipped ahead in line once again and got in some batting practice. It played out like a real life at-bat. It was really cool. After hitting for a while a woman walked over and asked for my autograph. 

I told her I could give her more than that and we walked toward the clubhouse. *sexual content warning* I took her into the locker room and she began blowing me. She gave me some crazy good head and I shot a load in her face. She then began blowing me again, but I woke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 16, 2009
*Lucid Dream 56: The 8 Forbidden Treasures*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Adventure/Action_


One of, if not my favorite lucid so far. Extremely long dream and very clear.
I was running in a treasure hunt/marathon/obstacle course with tons of people. We were in the first area of the course and it was an urban setting. It was full of trick elevators, elevators that go in odd directions, and broken staircases. I made my way through the urban maze and was running toward a large mountain range. After a long straight stretch I arrived at a large nest laying on the ground. 

I saw a small golden egg sitting in the nest along with some much larger white eggs. I stepped onto the nest and an enormous golden brown eagle swooped onto the nest and snapped its massive beak at me. I ran around the nest a few times, but the eagle wouldn't move. All it did was raise off the nest every now and then and snap at me. I got an idea. I grabbed a baseball sized round rock and once again ran around the nest. The giant eagle lifted up and lunged its head toward me. I dove out of the way of its huge beak and launched the rock at the nest with a side armed throw. The rock zipped through the air and connected with one of the large white eggs. The rock puntured the egg and spilled its contents onto the nest. The eagle looked down at the egg and let out an extremely loud death screech. It then flapped its wings and began flying around my head and diving down at me with great force. I jetted toward the nest and scooped the golden egg, just as the eagle dove and barely missed me. It crashed into a few trees, uprooting them and knocking them over with relative ease. I sprinted toward the nearby cave and entered. 

I had now collected the 1 of 8 trophies. The cave was a fairly narrow passage, but there was a golden light shining from the end of it. I ran down the passage and saw where the light was coming from. There were giant golden honeycombs all over the place. The floor was sticky and massive globs of honey were running down the walls. I was inside a giant beehive. There were many zingers flying around (the bee enemies from the Donkey Kong series). I avoided their patterned movements and made my way to the back of the honeycomb. 

There was a giant zinger back here guarding a golden bee statue. The zinger began flying around me and lunging toward me attempting to impale me with its stinger. I grabbed a large honeycomb that was laying on the ground. I waited and whenever the zinger swooped at me, I dove out of the way and threw the honeycomb at the stinger. I had been successful and the zinger's stinger was now padded with a thick soft honeycomb. It tried to sting me, but he was just jabbing a cushion into my back, lol. I grabbed the statue and jumped down the small hole in the floor. I began sliding down a large spiral honeycomb slide. I saw the end coming up and I slid out of the giant beehive and into a large pond below. 

The water in the pond was extremely blue and clean. I looked around and noticed I was in a massive room in a cave. I could see the gigantic beehive hanging about 30 feet above me. I swam out of the pond (more like a small lake) and walked toward a passageway that lead out of the room. The cave walls were replaced by dusty, tan colored stones. There were hieroglyphs painted on the stone and torches lining the walls. The hieroglyphs triggered my memory and I became lucid. 

I did a quick nose pinch RC out of habit. I figured that the dream had been going on so long that it would end soon, so I just decided to keep doing the course. I ran through the passageway and it slowly grew into a wide area. There was another guy running from the room ahead. He cheered as he ran up to me. He said, "I just defeated the crab fortress." He then pointed behind him. I asked him if there were any spiders ahead, because I am afraid of them. he told me they just looked like real crabs. He told me good luck in a cocky sort of way and said, "That area is hard. I doubt you'll finish it." I laughed and said, "Well I have a secret advantage over all of you." The guys said, "Oh yeah. Whats that?" I replied, "Its called lucidity." I then ran into the next area. 

I was on top of a tall plateau and there was nothing but a dark abyss all around it. The sky was cloudy and grayish-purple and streaks of lightning flashed every few seconds. There were large volcanoes erupting along the horizon as well. It was a beautiful scene. I walked across the plateau and in the middle was a giant sand pit. Suddenly large dog-sized crabs emerged from under the sand. They were snapping at me and all scuttling toward me. I flew over the sand pit and noticed there were 5 slightly raised platforms. I landed on one and it lit up. I then hopped across the crabs and landed on all five platforms lighting them all up. The door ahead flung open loudly and the crabs dove back under the sand. I walked up to the small shrine-like building sitting at the end of the plateau and then entered. 

It appeared to be a treasure room and there was a tall muscular man wearing a golden pharoah mask standing at the back of the room. He crouched into an athletic position and formed a fireball in his hand. He began firing them at me at high speeds. I was flipping off the walls and doing all sorts of lucid gymnastic maneuvers, lol. I finally decided to pull out my two trophies and showed them to the guard. He then stopped attacking and pointed at a small table I hadn't noticed before. There was a golden goblet sitting on it. I picked up the goblet and the doors behind me crashed open. I turned around to see three armored knights riding armored horses. The riders and their horses seemed to blur or rather trail off into fog as they galloped toward me. I determind they must be ghost riders. I looked to my left and saw a golden spear stuck in the ground. I pulled it out and launched it across the room. It pierced the middle riders heart and he and his horse turned to fog and disappeared. I then flew into the air, grabbed the spear out of the wall behind, kicked off and started spinning. I sliced both of the other riders with either end of the sharp, bladed spear. They too disappeared and I thought I had completed the room, but the door didn't open. 

I turned around and saw the pharoah guard take off his mask to reveal a vicious looking bird head. He began launching fire balls at me and flying toward me. I leapt right at him and jammed the spear into his mouth and down his throat. The guard collapsed and bled out on the floor. The doors then flung open loudly. I walked outside back onto the plateau and noticed it was now just a large crowded room. 

There were topless dancers along the walls all dancing to tribal music. I noticed several large gorillas advancing on me with snarls on their faces. There was also a sorceress on a large pedestal in the middle of the room. She kept casting blue fire at me. I would get near a gorilla and then dodge the flames causing them to kill all the gorillas. The next door opened and I ran through. I couldn't believ how long this dream was lasting whenever i felt my body started to wake up. I quickly spun in a circle a few times and it kept me in the dream. 

I was now in a large grassy meadow. I saw animated cartoon children running around in it. The song "Colors of the Wind" from Disney's Pocahontas was playing in the background. There was a small wooden sign on a tree right beside me. It read, "Nothing is what it seems." I then noticed all the children had glowing red eyes and one had small devil-like horns. One of the children looked over at me and pointed his clawed finger at me and showed his razor sharp teeth. It startled me awake.

----------


## Mirui789

I'm jealous--you lucid dream so frequently and mine just happen...

----------


## KingYoshi

Mirui - Well, I have alot of free-time at the moment, so I have been sleeping alot, and practicing alot, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 17, 2009

Got drunk, lol.



May 18, 2009
*Lucid Dream 57: Bouncy, Bouncy*
around 2:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Exploration_


I smoked quite a bit before laying down for a nap. I can't remember much before becoming lucid. I know I pretty much realized I was dreaming for no apparent reason and I did a quick nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I was lucid and couldn't really think of much to do, so I ran outside. It was dark outside and my clarity was off. I rubbed my hands together and focused on clearing up my surroundings. It worked pretty well. I looked up and saw a full moon, so I figured I would try and fly to it. As I flew closer, it began to form into a cylinder. Once I got close enough to touch it, I noticed it was just a tower on a giant bouncy castle. 

I began jumping up and down in the bouncy castle singing the song from, Mighty Boosh, "Bouncy-bouncy, ooh such a good time. Bouncy-bouncy, shoes all in a line. Bouncy-bouncy, credit card checked out fine." I noticed there were a few other people jumping in the massive bouncy castle. I began singing the song louder and louder, until everyone there was singing it with me. I exited the castle and noticed the entire neighborhood was full of nothing but, bouncy houses. There was a large shutter-style door blocking off the main road. I walked up to it and decided I would make it a retinal scan entry only, door. I leaned in and to my satisfaction, a lazor scanned my eye and said, "Welcome Dr. Reed" The door then opened and Jt was on the other side. 

He had a crazy look on his face and was laughing. I looked at him and said the first thing I could think of, "The Running of the Gorillas!" JT and about 30 more people, who were now standing behind him, all got down on all fours. I took off running down the street just to see what was going to happen. I looked back and all the people's legs, including JTs, had shrunk about a foot in length. Their arms, however, had grown about a foot in length. JT was laughing, as me and the entire town ran down the street in front of the gorilla-like people. It was like it was a huge traditional event and everyone was popping off confetti, fireworks, and everyone was cheering. I ran upon a house and the sky began to change instantaneously from daylight to dark. It was flashing day and night. I entered the building and walked upstairs. 

It was pretty dark in the room except for a t.v. that was on. I picked it up and threw it across the room. It made a loud popping sound and began smoking. The screen was split in half, but it was still working, lol. I looked around the room and noticed there were black lightbulbs random placed along the walls. They were turned on and I decided to try and feel pain once again. I imagined the bulb being scalding hot as I reached out and grabbed it. It was as hot as fire. I attempted to cool it down with my mind, but no luck. I somehow managed to unscrew the bulb and it instantly cooled down. I then held it in front of my face and tried to turn it back on. With little effort the bulb lit up a brilliant blue. However, it burned my hand and I immediately dropped it. That gave me the idea to just break sh**. 

I walked into the next room, which was conveniently filled with glass jars, lamps, vases, and long fluorescent lightbulbs. I threw, stomped, smashed, and trashed the room as best I could. After just about everything was broken, I began diving headfirst through all the windows. After a while of this, I decided to find a chick. I walked through the house shouting a girl I knows name. Finally, she appeared and began giving me a hand job. I sat down and the cracked t.v. was now showing porn. She began blowing me and I got off all over her face. I knew there wasn't a pencil and paper within 50 yards of me, so I forced myself awake so I wouldn't forget much. It was very difficult to wake myself up and this dream had already been very long.



May 19-21

3 solid days of being pretty wasted. Had many dreams that I can't remember because I didn't bother writing them down, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 58: The Pyramid of Giza*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was walking into my living room and I saw Mike D, Cliff, and a female sitting around the room. I reached my arm out to turn on the t.v. and I noticed I was black. I immediately became lucid. I walked over to the female in the room and began feeling her up. *sexual content warning* I then unzipped my pants and she began blowing me. I noticed who she was and said, "Are you Miley Cyrus?" She told me she was and then proceeded to perform an amazing blow job. I then noticed the t.v. was on a information channel and it said, "Welcome to the beautiful land of Egypt. Have you visited the pyramids yet? Free tours start at noon, but remember entry into the pyramid is strictly prohibited." 

I immediately ran outside and saw the massive Pyramid of Giza. I noticed it was way off in the distance, but was absolutely massive. The top of it was brushing the clouds. I boarded a small boat and began traveling across a giant lake/swamp that was between me and the pyramid. I saw a few gators swimming around the as I sped across the lake/swamp. I reached the pyramid and dismounted from the boat. I walked up and entered the pyramid. I was in a narrow descending hallway that had a sand floor. As the hallway turned around the corner a forest green licker (monster from Resident Evil) was waiting for me. It lunged at me and swiped its massive claw barely missing my throat. I took off and ran along the side of the wall (matrix style). A long tounge whipped up past my face as I rushed through the next door. 

I was on a small ledge above a massive cave-like room with a river flowing through it. There was a large waterfall at the front of the room and I noticed it was blocking a large door. There were also several other small waterfalls blocking other small doors. I knew I could just walk through the waterfall, but I wanted to play by the rules and make it an adventure. I hopped down to the ground floor and the light inside the room suddenly shut off and it was now pitch black dark. The light then flickered and turned back on. I walked up to the only door not blocked off by a waterfall and saw a small cabinet beside the door. I opened it up and took a large butcher knife and a key. 

The light suddenly cut out again and I heard a horrible sound. It was the sound of a massive piece of metal dragging across the stone floor. I swallowed hard and turned around feeling very anxious. I knew what that had just sounded like, but I hoped I was wrong. The light flickered and I saw a massive silouhette standing about 20 yards in front of me. I thought, "Oh shit!" I turned and slammed the key into the doors keyhole, but I couldn't get it to turn. It was exactly what I thought it was. The light then cut completely on and I turned slowly to see the brutal Pyramid Head (monster from Silent Hill) and his massive blade slowly approaching me. I worked the key and finally got the lock to turn over. I went through the door and turned to close it as I saw Pyramid Head holding his sword above him about to slice down through me. My cell phone rang and I woke up  ::embarrassed::

----------


## KingYoshi

May 23-25

Drinking/Smoking/Sleeping/Dreaming, but too f***ed up to write anything down. Had at least two lucids that I'm going to place in the fragments category.



May 26, 2009
*Lucid Dream 59: "Wild" Night Out, 2*
around 7:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was having a dream about seeing a ghost. I was over at my friend Chris' apartment and me, him, Cliff, and Zac all had saw a ghost walk across the hallway. I awoke from this dream and went back to sleep about 10-15 minutes later and began to feel SP settle in. I began spinning around the room and my body finally stopped and I sat up. I did a quick nose pinch RC out of habit. I looked around for an easy way out of the room and I saw a screened window. I dove head first through the window and landed outside. 

I tried to make it daylight by looking at the sky and then looking away, but all that happened was a large holographic moon showed up on the grass in front of me. It looked pretty cool. I then took off running through the back yards of the neighborhood and noticed a train track on my right. I started running down the railroad tracks and decided I would let a train hit me and see what happened. A train came by, but a gust of wind blew me off the track and I couldn't get back in front of it before it passed. I didn't worry about the failed attempt and I just traveled further down the tracks. I suddenly had a thought that someone was in the bushes to my left. I expected someone to pop out just because I had the thought, but no one did. I turned and began jogging down the tracks when I suddenly heard a loud voice bellow out, "I'm farmer John, I'm farmer John, went to town without my trousers on!" I saw a naked guy walk out of the darkness with a straw hat on. I had been a little spooked by the sudden loud voice, but I laughed when I saw this DC. I ignored him and cut across the yard toward a small street. 

I jogged down the road and as the road turned there was a house sitting on the corner. I walked toward the house and turned the corner and expected to see a female. There was a blonde haired, shy-looking female wearing amish atire. I thought, "Amish chick? Why not." *sexual content* I walked up to her and said, "I bet you would like a nice cock to play with." She smiled and said, "Well, Im not sure I'm suppose to." I then unzipped my pants and she bagan blowing me. She swallowed and I then removed myself from her mouth. I noticed my dick was a good 2+ feet long, lol. I thought this was odd and then stuffed it down into my pants as best I could. I turned and ran up the large hill in front of me. At the top of the hill was a wooden canapy/shelter. I walked under it and noticed just how awesome the clarity was in this dream. 

There were boxes of food, some opened, some closed. There were miscellaneous food packages and they all had labels and writing on them. Everything was very detailed. I looked at one of the wooden food crates that had the number, "333" printed on it. I looked away and then looked back and it still said "333", but it was now very poorly written and spread apart. I looked away and looked back agian and it now read, "3232." I did it once more and it read, "352352." I then walked into a nearby building.

I looked down a corridor and imagined a little red devil popping out from the corner. Suddenly, a kid in a devil halloween costume popped out instead. I looked around for a weapon to fight him with. I decided to try and picture a lightsaber. I lifted a sheet that was lying in the floor below me, and found an umbrella handle. I pushed the button on the handle and a lightsaber beamed from the handle. The devil kid was now a man wearing a storm trooper-esque mask who also pulled out a lightsaber. We dueled for a bit, until I cut both his arms off and then his head. Once I cut through his neck, he dropped to knees and his head slid off his shoulders. I picked up his head and walked into the next room. 

I held the head up and said to a large group of people, "Does anyone know this man?" Most all the people in the room raised their hands before I had even finished the question. They all expressed looks of fear. I then said, "They will pay! I, Tatsu, now lead. Let anyone who challenge, step forward." Classic line from TMNT 2, lol. I then began killing of person after person. My lightsaber had now turned into the, "Plasma Whip" from Ratchet and Clank. I was ripping everyones heads off and slicing them into pieces. During my slaughter, I killed Chun-Li (from Street Fighter), a viking, a sumo, a sorcerer, a couple farmers, and many other amish looking peopl. I was battling a large talking dog (that knew karate) and Shinnok (from Mortal Kombat) when the scene suddenly changed to an aerial view of a town. 

I knew the town was Traverse Town (from Kingdom Hearts). I noticed I was looking at a television that was playing, Kingdom Hearts 3. I thought this was awesome, and grabbed the controller. I moved Sora though a remodeled and upgraded Traverse Town. The graphics looked to be about PS3 level or better. The classic Traverse Town music from KH1, was playing in the background. I entered the 2nd District and the music changed to a heartless encounter style beat. I ran around, but didn't see any heartless. Suddenly, a cut-scene began to play and Sora grabbed his stomach in pain and hunched over. I determind that Sora was poisoned and he was beginning to hallucinate. It showed a first person view of Sora and the town began to change. The buildings deteriorated and shadow heartless began fading in and out of Sora's vision. Control came back to me and I moved Sora to the "Red Room." Many "Red Nocturne" enemies showed up and I noticed Sora was now a white dog wearing disco clothes. I somehow knew that Sora was hallucinating this as well. I slowly began to feel my self waking up.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 60: Big Wig*
around 4:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was the plant manager of some sort of factory. I had only one guy over me and he was an off-site CEO. I began to suspect I was dreaming and I performed a quick nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I couldn't think of in anything in particular I wanted to do, so I decided to play along with the dream plot. I began walking around the plant acting like the character Bill Lumbergh from the movie, "Office Space." I was saying things like, "Umm...yeah, I'm going to have to ask you to move your desk." and "Yeah, I'm going to need you all to come in on Saturday...Oh and I'm going to need you all to go ahead and come in on Sunday as well, that'd be great." I laughed as the employees looked at me in disgust. 

I walked into the break room and opened up the closet to find an employee sleeping in there. I woke him up and asked him how much he made an hour. He told me he made 10.00$ an hour. I told him I would raise his wages to 13.00$ an hour and order pizza for the whole plant as long as he picked up his work ethic and showed some potential. I walked out of the room and then walked back in a few minutes later and the guy was walking out of the break room and I said, "Just kidding, you're fired." He looked shocked and I said, "You want to keep a job, f***ing sleep at your home. Don't bring it here!" I laughed at myself for getting carried away with the idea of being a dickhead manager. 

I walked outside and the silver surfer from the movie, "Fantastic Four" swooped down at me. I immediately began battling him and was flying around and launching the surfer into the side of the building. I finally took the surfer's board and impaled him with it. I then walked inside and told some employees to setup tables and decorations for the banquet. They obeyed and began setting up the factory. Suddenly, people in suites and celebrities began walking into the back door of the facility. Some of the famous people were Carl Crawford, Lil' Wayne, Lindsay Lohan, P Diddy, Gene Hackman, and others. I took Lindsay Lohan into my office and banged her doggy style over my desk. I awoke shortly after.



May 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 61: Porn Star*
around 6:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Romance/Exploration_


I was on a movie set that was a large house scene. The director of the film was actor, John Candy. It was apparently a porn flick and me and my cousins were in it (different scenes, mind you). My scene was with a hot chick I know. We were both watching old movies whenever I got up to go take a shower. After getting out of the shower I have a towel wrapped around me and I accidently trip and my towel falls off. The female sees this happen and stares at me. I then walk up and take her hand and put it on my junk. I suddenly become lucid while she is rubbing me.

She then begins blowing me in the living room. Being lucid, I walk her outside onto the deck and take her hand. I then leap into the air and we are flying around together. She then begins giving me head while we fly around in the sky. We flew over the moon and then landed on it. Suddenly, large boulders began rolling toward me in set patterns. I noticed there were many lava filled craters on the moon and many timed jumping locations (like a platform game). The moon was much smaller than normal and I could easily walk all the way around it in a minute or so. When I walked on the bottom area of the moon, I was suspended upside down. It was exactly like the game Mario Galaxy. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 62: A Return to Ninja Warrior*
around 5:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Action/Adventure_


I was laying in my living room and I felt my body slipping into a WILD. I got some overly intense vibrations this time and my body began sliding all around the room. My body slid toward the air conditioner and I melted through it and landed outside of my house. When melting through, I saw the inside of the air conditioner and saw icicles and it looked like it was snowing. It was pretty badass. The scene was extremely vivid. 

I flew up into the air and then plummeted to the ground very hard. I did this on purpose and noticed there was a human shaped dent in the ground where I had landed, lol. I took off through the woods in search of the Ninja Warrior course. I began spinning uncontrollably as I ran. I finally saw a large building that read, "Sasuke Registration." I knew I was in the right place, only problem was, I couldn't stop spinning. Finally, I grabbed a tree and it helped me stabilize the dream once again. I walked into the building and there was a table setup with some japanese workers sitting at it. I walked up to them and noticed they were all wearing Dominoes uniforms, lol. I told them I was here to compete and they looked at me a little funny and said, "An American? Are you on Team Lagoon?" I told them yes and they handed me a sheet to sign. The pen didn't write very well and my signature looked like a doctor's. I proceeded through the door and saw the first stage of the competition. 

I was pretty stoked that I had found the course. I saw Yamada and Asaoka practicing on a mini-course in the background. I got in line to run the course and I noticed everyone around me was staring at me. I looked at them all and said, "I'm Cho's friend, you know the American." They all said, "Oh yeah! Welcome!" Being lucid I went ahead and skipped line and heard the broadcaster announcing my name. I was waiting on the ding of the bell when I suddenly awoke  ::embarrassed:: . Damn alarm clock! 



May 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 92: Back to the Gridiron*
around 3:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was on a football team, possibly professional. I was a wide reciever, and a defensive end on defense. Chastin was also a WR, our QB was Mike Vick, Mike B was our field goal holder, JW was the kicker, Lambi was the long snapper, and Nathan was also a WR. Nathan had just caught a 15 yard pass and scored in a close ballgame and we were going to attempt the extra point to tie it up. Lambi snapped the ball over the holders head and our coach, K Lowe, was furious. I also was and told coach that he needed to get Lambi the hell out of there and put me in to snap as well.

----------


## KingYoshi

May 30, 2009
*Lucid Dream 63: Female Temptation*
around 7:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Romance_


I laid down and performed a variant of Jeff777's technique. I began slipping into my WILD. I felt my body rolling around and around the floor. Finally, I sat up and looked around. I was in a basketball gym. I ran outside and took off flying. A guy was screaming at me from behind and I turned and saw a man running toward me waving his arms. He shouted, "Where is the ball?" I laughed and ignored him. I flew until I came upon a large warehouse. It seemed out of place so I entered out of curiosity. 

I strolled through the warehouse singing (can't remember what). I noticed other people began singing along with me. I saw a girl I knew and I walked up to her. She put her hands on top of my head and pushed it down to her crotch. She was wearing jeans and she began face f***ing me. After a bit of this, she grabbed my junk and began rubbing on me. I decided not to waste my time, so I took off through the warehouse. I ran upon a group of guys who were all cheering and grabbed me and tossed me into the ceiling. I slammed into it and fell back down. One of the guys asked if I had fluid in my head. I laughed at this strange question and I flew up and out a nearby window. 

I landed on the outside and there were two asian lesbians with whips looking at me in a kinky sort of way. I fought the temptation and took off down the street. I ran upon another girl I knew and she grabbed my dick and began pulling me around by it. I shoved her head down and she began blowing me. I awoke during this. 



May 31, 2009
*Lucid Dream 64: Cop Pretzels*
around 3:30am
*DILD* 

Category - _Random_


I was in my basement playing pool with JT and Mike B. I was making some crazy shots and I kept saying, "I'm just in the zone", but I knew it was because I was lucid. I did a quick nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I then noticed Cliff was in the room as well. I showed him I could shoot lightning from my fingers. I hit him with a small bolt and he said, "Man, that hurt!" I said, "Well, it is lightning." 

The dream then skipped ahead to me and Cliff smoking ganj in a limo. For some reason I had a bag full of machine guns. A cop came up behind our limo and turned its lights on. I hopped out of the limo and ran into the nearest house, which turns out to be my grandmas. I saw a Nintendo 64 with Mario 64 in it as I entered the house. 

The cops busted into the house and told me I needed to go downtown with them. I laughed and told them no. They said if I didn't cooperate they would take me by force. I laughed and told them that if they tried, I would kick their asses. They all pulled out night sticks and lunged at me. I quickly kicked their asses and tied their legs together like a pretzel, lol. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

I have decided to change my DJ to a Lucid DJ. I will still include a few normal dreams here and there, but for the most part it is going to be a Lucid only DJ.



June 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 65: Flight to Babylon*
around 7:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I can't remember much before becoming lucid, but I remember slowly becoming aware I was dreaming. I did a nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I looked around the room and saw Cliff, JT, and JW standing in the room with me. I told them that we were lucid and they all did nose pinch RCs and became excited. They asked me what we should do next and I replied, "Lets all go find the Hanging Gardens of Babylon." They agreed and I glanced around the room once more. I noticed a large mattress in the middle of the floor. I tell everyone my idea and we all get on the mattress and attempt to levitate it. Only my end rises up and I tell them that we all have to do it at the same time or it wont work. We all tried again and we exploded through the roof. 

Wood chips, metal, and shingles flew everywhere. We began soaring through the air on the mattress whenever JW suddenly began to panic and said, "I can't hold it any longer!" His corner dipped and the mattress began to tail spin. We then crashed into the roof of another building. The room was clouded with dust until I waved my hand and it all disappeared. JW and JT were argueing over who's fault it was the mattress crashed. I then looked at Cliff and said, "I'm not wasting my lucid like this." He agreed and we both flew out of the ceiling and went looking for Babylon. 

The ground below looked like a world map from an RPG (role playing game). I noticed a group of houses below, so I flew down and a screen popped up that said, "World Village, Enter? Yes - No." I shouted yes and the screen faded into a village. I noticed right away that the village was Kalm from the game Final Fantasy VII. I was stoked to explore, but the screen faded and I was back into the sky. The village was gone and I continued to fly looking for Babylon. I saw a statue and a temple below, so I flew down and entered a chinese shrine. There were many statues of golden monkeys and dragons. I looked around a bit, but decided to leave and find Babylon. After a bit more flying over the world map, I saw it. 

It looked like a castle with plants growing all over it. I flew down and entered Babylon. The entire city was made of gray-ish stone structures. There were castles, many statues, and monuments. I saw many hanging gardens throughout the city. The plants looked tropical with a mix of brightly colored flowers and ferns. Everything in the city (trees, grass, ferns, plants) were made up of many brilliant, beautiful shades of green. The stone looking buildings were all partially covered with moss and there were many people walking around. 

I looked more closely at the pedestrians and noticed they were actually a race (tribe) of people called the Rito from the game, "Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker". They look like a mixture between normal people and birds. There was also giant statue in the middle of the city surrounded by a lake. I walked up to one of the Rito men and asked, "Why are you all in Babylon?" He told me that the Rito were the secret keepers of the ancient world. I flew over to the centrally located statue of a large Rito chief when I began to wake up. I tried to hold on, but it was no use. I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

June 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 66: The Headless God*
around 6:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I woke up in the middle of the night and decided to WILD. I my slightly altered version of Jeff777's technique and after a short time I began to slip into my WILD. HI was brief and consisted mostly of patterns and broken images. I sat up and noticed I was in a very unfamiliar house. 

I looked around and found a window to dive out of. After diving headfirst out of the window I looked around and noticed I was in an ancient civilization. I immediately thought of Olympia and decided to search for the statue of Zeus. I took off down the dusty cobblestone road and came upon a couple kids playing basketball. There was a small frail looking kid and a short chunky kid. The chunky kid had the ball and was getting ready to shoot, so I dove toward him and attempted to block his shot with some authority! I, however, missed as the kid split my hands and shot between them. I continued down the road and glanced back, just in time, to see the small shrimpy kid pull off a monster dunk. I thought, "Well, alrighty then!" 

I then strolled down the street and walked upon a shrine/temple which I suspected belonged to the statue of Zeus. There were vines and ivy growing up and around the temple columns. I walked inside and saw a massive thrown with a massive headless portrayal of Zeus. Zeus was holding a spear and had a large bronze eagle perched upon his shoulder. I flew up to Zeus' shoulders and looked at where his head should have been. There was a gold plate that was engraved with the words, "Elezra Exersus" I looked at it again, but it was very distorted now. I looked away and looked again and it now read, "Epic Cantu." 

I laughed at all the oddities involved with this monument as I walked outside. I saw the two kids playing basketball and I now noticed that the ball they were using was, in fact, the head of Zeus. LoL. I awoke shortly after.



June 9, 2009
*Lucid Dream 67: Flight of Perfection*
around 2:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I laid down for a quick nap and I felt my body slipping into SP. I got excited and prepared to WILD. I heard intense conversation around me as I began transitioning to the dream state. The conversation was followed by some high pitched laughter. I suddenly felt pressure on my arm and it felt like someone was pushing out of the bed. I freaked out for a second and then told myself it was all in my head. I then was shoved clean out of my bed and every time I attempted to stand up, I was pushed down onto the ground by someone different. First it was no-one, then it was Chris, Cliff, JT, and finally some strangers. A little frustrated I finally managed to stand up without being knocked back down. 

I ran upstairs, melted through the glass door, and dove headfirst off my back porch. I was airborn but it was unlike any other time I have flown. I could hover, accelerate, climb, lower myself, and blast off at light speed without any complications whatsoever. It is the first time I could successfully transition from flying to "stand still" hovering to acceleration and back without even the slightest problem. I felt the feeling of total control and it was bad***! I performed somersaults, backflips, corkscrews, and all sorts of maneuvers in the sky. I landed and was going to enter a nearby house when I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

June 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 68: Sith Rangers*
around 8:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/WTF_


I looked around and noticed I was in the back seat of my vehicle. I saw that the auto-pilot light was on in my car and I felt a bit nervous. I watched my car drive and it was doing o.k., but I didn't trust it. I turned off the auto-pilot and grabbed the wheel. I began to wonder how I got to Peterstown (3 towns away from my town). I looked at the gas gauge and there was the exact same amount of in my car that was in there in real life. I then looked around outside and everything seemed completely real. I passed a bank and the time on the sign said 11:31. Everything seemed normal, but I couldn't figure out how I had got into Peterstown. I did a quick nose pinch RC and couldn't believe it! I was dreaming. I did at least 3 more nose pinch RCs before diving head first out of my car window.

I began jumping real high in the air and then slamming down hard on vehicles as they passed (Hancock style). After flipping a few vehicles I entered a nearby building and decided to go for the lucid task. I opened a closet and immediately found what I was looking for. I picked up a yellow lightsaber and walked into the hallway and shouted, "Where are you Dooku?" Suddenly Count Dooku entered the hallway with his lightsaber in hand. 

He began fleury of attacks and I blocked them all with relative ease. We separated for a moment and I said, "Oh come on, this is way too easy." He snarled at me and then leapt toward me. I slid across the floor and jammed my lightsaber up into Dooku's stomach from below. He dropped to his knees and then hunched down on all fours. I stood above him and he looked at me and said, "You WILL fail. I am just the beginning. My sith rangers WILL destroy you!" I laughed and then with a quick swipe his head rolled across the floor.

I walked into a nearby room which was fairly large and saw a large, silver, metal wolf (like the morph from the old power rangers show). I fought it for a while and finally jumped on its back and drove my lightsaber down through the top of its head. I walked passed the heap of metal, down the hallway, and into another room. 

Inside I was ambushed by the yellow power ranger. He was also holding a lightsaber. I ducked under the first swing and then exploded toward the ceiling with a tornado-like spin. I looked back and saw the yellow ranger was in four separate pieces scattered around the room.

I walked back across the hall and into the room I had fought the metal wolf, and there was now a large, blue, metal panther waiting on me. It leapt toward me and I immediately threw my light saber in a helicopter-like motion and it cut through the panthers middle. The lightsaber return to me boomerang style and I was jumped by the blur ranger from behind. He looked at me and said, "I am the last and most powerful of the..." I took a baseball swing before he could finish talking and sliced his head from his shoulders. I then kicked it out the nearby window. I exited the building when I began to feel myself waking up. I tried to hold on, but failed and I awoke.  This dream kicked ass! My thanks to Ninja for the excellent Task of the Month.



June 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 69: Spartan Paintball*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I was walking through a department store when I suddenly became lucid. I did a quick nose pinch RC for confirmation. A random DC runs up to me and says, "Hurry we have to get out of here. They finally came!" I asked, "Who has come?" The DC ignored my question and ran away. Suddenly I saw a Halo Spartan chasing after the DC. I flew toward him and speared him from behind. I picked up his gun, which was a paintball gun, and I shot him with it. The Spartan looked up at me and said, "I hope you are ready for war! Halo Wars!" I then began to feel the ground shaking and I could here an army making its way toward me. I looked around and I was in the clothes department of the store. I hid behind a clothes rack and looked left and right until I could see many Spartans sweeping the area. I jumped out at the first one that got close to me and pegged him with the paintball gun. He fell to the ground and disappeared. I then swept through the store stealthfully taking out spartan after spartan. My kill/death was currently 18-0 when a screen popped up and said, "Game End." A bunch of DCs came out of hiding and told me that I had saved the lives of 72 people with my efforts. They popped champagne bottles and began to party. I awoke as I was smoking some ganj with a DC. 



June 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 70: Dragon Rider*
around 2:00pm
*DEILD*

Category - _Random_


I became lucid at the very end of a normal dream just before this one and decided to DEILD. I was at a huge party at my friend Chris R's apartment. There were about 10 of us gathered around the table passing a blunt. I felt a tap on my shoulder and turned around, a DC pushed me out of the way and sat in my seat. I laughed and jerked him up out of the seat and said, "That was a mistake!" Another guy at the table shouted, "Be carefull Zack. He has never had his ass kicked in the dream world." I then said, "Well, this is as good a time as any." I caught him with an uppercut and beat the shit out of him. I returned to my seat and then two more guys (who were apparently the brothers of the first guy) walked up to me and told me they were going to kick my ass. I looked them in the eyes and said, "I'm just trying to smoke. If you don't leave me alone, I'm going to kill you." They grabbed me by the collar and I proceeded to beat the shit out of both of them. I then held them up and my friend Brian (was like my right hand man in this dream) finished them off by blunt force trauma, with a fire extinguisher. I snapped the first guys neck and then tossed all three bodies in the corner. I returned to the table just in time for my hit. 

I then walked into the backroom and saw "Amy" sitting on the bed. I walked up to her and kissed her. *sexual content warning* She then unzipped my pants and I layed down on the bed as she blew me. After a bit she sat up against the head board and I began face f***ing her. She pulled away from me after a while and then leaned over the bed and puked in the floor. I thought to myself, "WTF?" I just ignored it and then bent her over and began nailing her doggystyle. After getting off, I walked out of the room and I noticed I was now in a large mansion. 

I decided to try and ride a dragon (have been wanting to do this for a while). I kept trying to get a dragon to appeared, but I couldn't. Finally, a butler walked up to me and said, "Sir Zachary would you be kind enough to dispose of the dragons in the back yard?" I said, sure, and ran to the back door. The butler shouted, "Check for them under a tree, 2 o'clock!" I walked outside and looked toward the 2 o'clock direction, but I didn't see anything. I looked around and saw many large, dead, spooky looking trees. the sky was a foggy, deep purple and the wind was howling fierce. I actually became a bit frightened as I looked around for the dragons. I glanced in the 10 o'clock direction and saw two blue dragons running toward me. I thought, "Idiot butler, lol" I ran toward them and began battling them. 

I looked over and saw Brian there with me. We were using medieval aged swords and were suddenly ambushed by some Lamashtu (monsters from Final Fantasy 10, look like komodo dragons-ish). Suddenly a reaction command appeared (like in Kingdom Hearts 2) and I pushed triangle with my mind. I then hopped up on top of one of the blue dragons and was riding it. My view was now a third person view. I could now perform two different attacks with the dragon. One was a spinning attack called twister and the second was called dragon rage (pokemon anyone, lol). Twister turned me and the dragon into a cyclone for a short period of time. Dragon Rage let out a fleury of dark orbs that exploded on contact. After demolishing all the enemies and the dragons I re-entered the mansion. 

The scene changed to the outside of a department store and I told Brian that I wanted to ride a realistic looking dragon and not a blue cartoon-ish one. He told me there was one behind this department store, so I leapt up and grabbed the ledge of the roof. After pulling myself up I noticed there were alot totaled vehicles up here. There were cars, trucks, lawn mowers, and I then saw a beautiful looking boat. It was a bass boat and seemed to be in mint condition. I had completely forgot about the dragon and I jumped into the boat. I turned the key over and it started up perfectly. I drove the boat off the roof and onto the highway. It was extremely fast and hovered above the ground like a pod racer. I kept trying to increase the speed amd was turning every dial possible. I finally found a NoS button and I pushed it and blasted to light speed. 

The scene suddenly changed and I was in Disney World. I was in a small kiosk/building in one of the parks and I grabbed a video camera and decided to do Girls Gone Wild Disney World. Brian looked at me and said, "All that is here is a bunch of churrins." I told him, "No, we are going for the hot MILFs and older sisters that are having a miserable time. They will be more than glad to pop the top off!" We walked around and got any girl we wanted to flash us and let us feel their tits. I got two really hot ones to give me head, but I awoke just before getting off.

----------


## KingYoshi

June 19, 2009
*Lucid Dream 71: King of the Zombies*
around 6:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Action_


I was walking down an abandoned street and I had the feeling that someone was watching me. Suddenly a man stumbled out of a nearby building. I walked over to help him off the ground when I noticed his stomach was ripped open. He looked at me and said, "You'll end up like all the others!" I asked him what happened, but he suddenly let out a scream and said, "My chest...I can't...take...the pain!" His body suddenly ripped in half and a large bug-like parasite squirmed out of him (Resident Evil 2, chief Irons death scene, anyone? Lol). I immediately stomped it and took off running. 

The street had become overrun with zombies. I dodged the zombies and ran toward a nearby marina. I decided to escape by boat, but none of the boats had motors on them. (LoL) I heard a wind-like gust behind me and I turned and saw Hades from Disney's Hercules. He look at me, smiled and said, "What do you plan on doing once your out on the lake?" I didn't know what to say or do, I just turned and ran looking for a boat with a motor. I suddenly heard a alot of splashing and saw a boat driving toward the docks. There five people in the boat and they were beckoning me to jump onto it. Hades launched a fireball that slammed into the side of the boat and knocked it, and all of its passengers on the shore. I, along with the other people, dove into the water as Hades launched more fireballs at us. 

I began talking to one of the other guys underwater (how I haven't became lucid yet, I may never know, lol). He told me he had a device that could kill "The Zombie King." It looked like a large syringe that sucked ghosts into a tube and apparently destroyed them. He handed me the syringe and I leapt out of the water and sucked Hades into it. I noticed I was now on a large cruise ship. All the people told me I had to release the Zombie King off the side of the ship. I did this twice and he still wasn't dead. I had to do it one more time to finally finish him off, but Hades stole the syringe from me and we all dove into the water once again. Hades began sucking people, one by one, into the syringe. I finally kicked the syringe out of his hand and sucked him into it once more. This time the syringe exploded and the entire town (which I was now located once again) was normal. The zombies and Hades was dead and the streets were no longer abandoned. 

My dad walked up to me and said, "Good job son." I suddenly remembered the lucid task and thus, became lucid.  I looked at dad and said, "What do you think I should do with my life?" He replied, "You should hurry up and mow the lawn that you've been putting off. Otherwise, your going to have to rake!" I laughed because this is exactly what he tells me all the time in real life. I then leapt and began flying down the street. I saw a old western style bar, so I landed and walked through the swinging saloon style doors. 

Inside there were stereotypical/cliche cowboys and indians playing chess against each other. I asked the bar tender what was going on and he said, they are battling over land. I laughed and said, "With chess?" He then said, "Those damn good for nothing indians don't do anything but sit around and play chess!" I laughed and began to feel the dream fade. I tried to dream spin, but had no success and I attempted to DEILD. Unfortunately, I opened my eyes accidentally and ruined it!

----------


## KingYoshi

June 22, 2009
*Normal Dream 93: Smoking 101*
around 4:00am

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I was in a classroom with about 25 other people. I looked to the front of the room and my spanish teacher from High School was teaching English. I assumed she was substituting (opposed to becoming lucid :Sad: ). Somehow, the class conversation changed to alcohol and its consumption. The teacher was explaining that there is nothing wrong with alcohol in moderation. One student was arguing that it is crazy for alcohol to be illegal for 18-20 year olds. The conversation went something like this...

I responded by saying, "Alcohol can kill and has killed before. I explained that excessive drinking over long periods of time can do massive damage to the body." He then said, "Well if 18 years olds can die for their country they, should have the right to drink alcohol and risk their own health." I then said, "Hey I agree with you, but I can see why it is illegal. I didn't even mention the severe danger while driving under the influence. What truly makes zero sense is why Marijuana is illegal. It is yet to be related with cancer, and has vast uses in the medical field." Everyone in the class agreed including the teacher. 

My teacher began asking me some questions about weed and I responded truthfully. She then asked me if I had any to throw in on a few blunts. I looked in my book bag and found an ounce that I didn't know I had. The teacher then pulled out an ounce of her own and we proceeded to roll 10 or so blunts for the class to pass. We all began passing blunts and hot boxing the relatively small class room. There was so much smoke that I couldn't see my hand with a fully extended arm. The bell rang and I walked outside the class and out of the building. Deej was walking beside me and I asked him if he was f***ed up. He told me he was high as sh** and we proceeded toward the parking lot. 

I walked up to my car and noticed the side panels had been removed. I called 911 and said, "I need the police at the high school immediately!" They asked me who the victim was and I replied, "I AM!" They told me they couldn't come without an emergency and I began cussing and screaming at the phone. I eventually hung up on the, not-so intelligent, female operator. I dialed 411 to get the police stations number. The dream then skipped ahead to me riding in the back of a friends jeep. 

My Ex was there and began blowing me in the back seat. When she emerged from under my shirt she was holding a life-like dildo. She squeezed it and fake cum shot all over the place. She said, "French fake job!" I thought, "WTF?" I then woke up.



June 23, 2009
*Lucid Dream 72: The Monster Within*
around 4:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Horror_


After a very smooth WILD transition, I awoke in an unfamiliar building. I dove headfirst out of a nearby window and landed on a car below. I noticed I had severely dented the hood. I looked around and recognized the neighborhood. It was Rich Creek (my old neighborhood), but it was different. It was clearly a horror setting (deep purple and black sky, tall leafless trees, cobwebs, abandoned houses, etc.) I walked across the street as the wind howled in a low spooky tone. I entered a rather suspect looking house. I decided, with the horror setting and all, that I would attempt one of my gaming tasks. I began rounding every corner of the house while thinking about a licker (monster from Resident Evil). 

I entered a bedroom on the first floor and saw a teen girl with blood dripping out of her mouth. She hissed at and lunged toward me. I placed my hands over each her ears and twisted violently, breaking her neck. I assumed she was a zombie, but really didn't care either way. I heard footsteps on the second floor, so I proceeded up the steps in the living room. I was amazed at the level of detail in this house. The stairs puffed clouds of dust as I walked and the wooden handrail was old and splintered. I walked toward an open door on the second floor and saw a woman standing beside a bed which was occupied, by what I assumed to be, her husband. The woman turned and said, "What are you doing in my house?" The man on the bed looked very sick and he began to scream. The woman quickly grabbed a needle and proceeded to tie a belt around her husbands arm. He was turning into something. I shouted at the woman, "Let him be, or I will kill your daughter!" She looked horrified and backed away from her husband. He began to twitch violently. 

I walked into the other room and imagined the man changing into a licker. I heard the woman scream and then heard the familiar click/squish of a lickers footsteps. I glanced out into the hallway and saw the licker run right by me and into another room. It was rather large for a licker and had a long tail which normal lickers do not have, but other than that, it was perfect. I got pretty excited. I dove backwards through the brick wall of the room and landed outside. I saw the woman through a first floor window. She opened her mouth and a long licker tongue shot out and busted the window. I ducked as it swiped over my head. I jumped onto the roof of the house and noticed the neighborhood was now crawling with lickers. 

I flew around looking for the head licker, when I finally saw him. He was a dark red/black color and had two long claws. It was a special licker (lickers found at the end of the RE:2 games). I hovered above the licker and it leapt toward me. I suddenly jolted toward him and grabbed his open mouth (one hand on the upper jaw and the other on the lower jaw). I pulled as hard as I could and completely ripped the licker's head in half.

I turned around with the lickers jaw still in hand and saw, to my surprise, professional baseball players: David Ortiz, Chipper Jones and Garret Anderson. They were sitting on a lone set of bleachers. I walked up to Ortiz and tossed him the licker skull. I said, "Take a look at this!" He looked furious. I saw a red glimmer of light in his eyes. Garret Anderson said, "What is that?" Ortiz then shouted, "Well, it looks like one of our f***ing priests!" Anderson laughed and said, "He couldn't kill a priest!" Chipper laughed too as Ortiz tossed him the skull. Chipper suddenly got quiet and looked down in horror. "It is a f***ing priest. Holy sh**!" Garret Anderson looked at me and opened his mouth revealing razor sharp teeth. They all three began turning into lickers when I suddenly awoke. Damnit! It was starting to get good  :Sad: !

----------


## KingYoshi

June 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 73: Big Hats and Invisible Ceilings*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _???_


I was outside of my old Rich Creek house throwing frisbee with Cliff, K, and Mike B. I was holding a giant frisbee that looked like a huge foam 10 gallon hat. I tried to throw some long range frisbee with it, but I kept hitting an invisible ceiling. Mike told me that there are lots of invisible walls in Mario 64 too. I thought he had a good point (lol), so I didn't think much of it. I walked inside the house and told some lady that I was throwing frisbee, but I kept hitting a ceiling that wasn't even there. She looked confused and I suddenly became lucid. 

I did a quick nose pinch RC and confirmed my suspicions. I walked back outside and saw Chris, Cliff, and Mike B standing around the huge frisbee. I told them that I was lucid and that this was a dream. Cliff got excited and told Chris to watch what I could do. I then flew way up into the air and around the yard. I landed and noticed that Cliff's pupils were weird. He had 3 pupils in each eye and they were arranged in a triangle formation. His pupils started rotating in a circle and every so often they would form into one large pupil and then split up again. 

Me and Mike were flying around the yard and I looked over at him and said, "Mike did you know you are a DC?" He said, "What is that?" I then said, "It means you are only in my head and you have no soul." He looked shocked and hung his head for a moment and then faded out of exsistence. For some reason I felt bad at the time, lol. 

I flew over to Deej and baseball slid uner him and gave him an uppercut in the cods. He dropped to his knees and yelled, "AH, Why did you do that?" I told him he could take a running start and kick me in the nuts to call it even. He took a huge run and kicked me, but, as I suspected, I didn't feel a thing. I told him that he couldn't hurt a oneironaut! I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

July 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 74: Hero from the Projects*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action/WTF_


I was riding in a Jeep with the rapper B.G (he was an upcoming rapper at the time of my dream). We had pulled up into a gas station and I looked over and saw a rival gang member. Somehow, I knew he and BG hated each other. His name was AK (he was also an upcoming rapper) and I began talking sh** to him and his fellow gang member who was with him. They flexed their guns as we were driving away. I laughed and flexed my gun back at them. 

The dream skipped ahead. I was leaving work (which was an old movie theatre) and walked into the apartment where I was staying. The conjoined house I lived in was run down and located in the city ghetto. I was living with my friend Cliff, Keith, Shawn, and a couple other people. Our house was part of an apartment complex. In this dream I didn't know or recognize any of my friends until I had awoken. Cliff was telling me about a tattoo he wanted to get. Keith walked up and told me he was going to get a tattoo of a statue on the back of his leg, lol. 

A fire alarm for the complex went off and Shawn told me to lay below the windows. I laid down under a desk as everyone else in the house laid down as well. I apparently new in town and had just moved in. I didn't know what was going on and asked Shawn. Shawn said, "Its Arman, he runs this area of town." I looked confused and he replied, "He is the drug lord around here. He is crazy powerful and he is also a...Ninja!" I responded, "A ninja?" He said, "And a midget! He used to ring the alarm and then call me on the loud speaker and tell me to meet him in the alley. He would then force me to pay him for protection. I refused, but he beat my ass and stole all of my money." I asked, "Why don't we just get a shotgun and wait at the door for him to come in?" Shawn said, "That won't work, he does some crazy ninja sh** and he'll dodge it!" 

The dream skipped ahead. We were all swimming in an abandoned, flooded factory. I saw the midget boss, Arman, jumping around the rafters. Arman walked up to us and told us that the payout has now doubled. A dumb, fat, guy with us sneezed on Arman and he became furious. Arman asked who had done it, and the fat guy tried to blame it on me. Arman knew better and proceeded to break the guys tibia (shin bone). During this the woman with us had ordered her two kids to run home. Arman turned around and said, "Well, we seem to be a few people short..." He then turned saw the kids running away. He leapt into the air and pulled out a kusari gama (chain-sickle) and launched it at the kids. He completey split the skull of one of them. The mother hit her knees and began crying. I started thinking about kicking Arman's ass and killing him, when I became lucid. 

I told him to leave us alone or I would personally kill him. He laughed and quickly launched the kusari gama at my head, but I caught it and slammed it into Arman's skull. I said, "Did you have something to say to me b****?" He replied with, "F*** YOU!" I then ripped down on the kusari gama and split his head in two. I then disemboweled him and everyone began cheering. The entire ghetto threw a carnival. I got a strawberry milkshake and was drinking it at the carnival. It tasted immaculate. I then smoked a couple blunts with BG, Jeezy, and some other fellow gang members. I was shotgunning some bitches when I saw a girl named Cassidy. I then walked up to her and kissed her rather romantically. I awoke as we were walking down the street holding hands.

----------


## KingYoshi

July 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 75: Explosion!*
around 5:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I laid for a quick nap, and to my excitement I began slipping into SP. I don't remember much HI, just some gentle vibrations and a relatively smooth transition to the dream state. I stood up and looked at my surroundings. I was in a large unfamiliar house, and there were many people walking around inside. I was apparently at some huge party. I was trying to think of something to do, whenever I saw a group of three smoking hot females walk by. I couldn't help myself, lol. 

I messed around with them for a bit and then walked into the large living room. I saw Deej, Mike B, and Cliff standing beside a mammoth sized sofa. I walked up to them and told them that we were dreaming. They all did a nose pinch RC and became very excited. We all took off to the sky. The four of us blasted through the roofing of the house and soared around the cool night air. We began goofing off with our flying techniques. We were making up our own flying styles and mimicking each other. We flew "bird-style" by flapping our arms, breast stroke technique, some kind of weird sideways technique that Deej came up with, a backstroke style (very peaceful way to fly/relax) and some other weird styles that I can't remember. While flying around I suddenly remember the task of the month. 

I flew back into the house through the holes we had previously made. I began looking for something to assist me in my task. I was trying to imagine a grenade as I looked around, but I couldn't find one. Suddenly, my friend Shawn walks into the room and says, "Here, you can definately explode with this!" He reached out and handed me the double-sided exploding chewing gum from the Mission Impossible movie. I said, "Yep, that'll do it!" 

I placed it into my mouth and began chewing. Shawn counted down from 7 and once he reached 0, there was a thunderous pop. My head snapped back violently, sending my body into a backward somersault. My mouth flew wide open and it was emitting a massive stream of flames and smoke. Before completing the full back flip I was engulfed in flames and could no longer see. I blacked out for a few short moments. 

When I re-opened my dream eyes, I was staring at two piles of burnt, mangled, body parts. I looked up from the piles of flesh and saw that Shawn was also examining the damage. His body was emitting a strange glow and he was hovering inches above the floor. I looked down and noticed that, I too, was glowing and hovering. Shawn looked at me and said, "You killed me, you bastard!" I laughed and said, "Well, you shouldn't have been standing that close to a human bomb!" He looked at his hands and said, "Are we ghosts?" I replied, "Yeah, I think we are!" 

My body felt extremely light. It was like I had no body weight at all! We began flying, with ease, through walls, objects, and even the other people at the party. No one seemed to be able to see us as we passed through their bodies. We floated/flew outside and was trying to think of something crazy to do whenever I awoke.  Another excellent task Ninja! Keep it up!

----------


## KingYoshi

July 8, 2009
*Lucid Dream 76: "Wild" Fest '09*
around 8:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I drank all night last night, passed out for a couple hours, then awoke and went back to sleep an hour later. I had 5 or 6 WILDs/DEILD (not sure how to classify them, lol. They were kind of like a mix between both), but they were so short that I decided to combine them as 1 counted LD. I felt my body slipping into SP and I saw my shirt turn from red to white. I figured it was time to get up.

I stood up and did a quick nose pinch RC to make sure I was asleep. I walked out the front door and noticed I was in the middle of a large futuristic city. It resembled a futuristic New York City. There was a large harbor on my right and the city was dead ahead. I saw flying vehicles and strange shaped buildings. I decided to try and locate the Lighthouse of Alexandria. I walked up to a pedestrian and said, "Do you know where the Temple of Artemis is?" He said, "Yeah, its north of here." I then said, "Oh sorry, I meant do you know where the Lighthouse of Alexandria is?" I had a feeling he didn't know and sure enough he replied, "No, I don't know where that is." I then woke up.

Back to sleep, another WILD/DEILD. I got some HI of words floating in the air. Everytime I looked at them they said something different. I sat up out of my bed once again and walked out the front door. I was in the same city. I walked inside a very tall hotel and asked the receptionist where the Lighthouse of Alexandria was. She told me it was back toward the direction behind the hotel. I walked outside and flew over the hotel and looked out on the horizon. I saw a large swamp/jungle in front of me. I flew over the swamp and decided to plunge down into the water. I was diving in and out of the sky and the water when I awoke once more.

Back to sleep another WILD/DEILD. I decided just to dive head first out of the window this time. I did 3 or 4 nose pinch RCs before I did it though (had to make sure I was asleep, lol). I landed outside of the house and looked in my car and saw a young boy holding a gun. He then turned the nozzle up and shot himself in the head. It was pretty gruesome and I tried to ignore it. I walked a bit down the road onto a bridge, turned around and got the sh** scared out of me. The little boy was following me. His head was spewing blood and had a large grotesque hole in the side of it. I was pissed that this dream was trying to scare me, so I grabbed the boy by his throat and launched him off the bridge. He splashed in the water below and I didn't see him again. 

I was determined to find the Lighthouse of Alexandria, so I asked another pedestrian where it was located and he said, "It is here, but you will never find it!" I punched him in the nose in frustration. I then saw a swarm of what looked like seagulls flying toward me. As they got closer, I noticed they were ostriches each carrying something. I then saw that what they were carrying was actually a rider. There were knights riding on the back of the ostriches. The swarm passed over me and off into the distance. A little NES Joust cameo, lol. I awoke once more trying to find the Lighthouse.

Back to sleep another WILD/DEILD. I dove headfirst out my window and immediately took flight. (I could hear the t.v. in the other room, so I knew I would wake up soon.) I scanned the horizon as I flew and saw the Colossus of Rhodes overlooking the harbor. It suddenly began to move. It lowered its raised arm and hunkered down in a sneaky type pose. It then slowly trotted around the large harbor wall. I also noticed the Orbitz hovercraft flying around as I began to wake up. 

Back to sleep another WILD/DEILD. I dove out of my window and was back in the same city once again. The people walking around seemed very weird this time. They were moving their limbs in a jerking/unorthodox motion. I ignored them and dove head first into the harbor. The first thing I saw underwater was a pretty ugly/demonic-looking mer man. I walked along the harbor floor which looked like a large underwater room. I noticed the strange people were also down here. The mer man looked at me and said, "They are the infected. The city is being overrun!" 

I reached in my pocket and pulled out a large pistol (Desert Eagle maybe?). I began popping off some shots and dropped some of the zombies (underwater, lol). I then exited the water and noticed that all the zombie people had "B Movie" make-up on and all were wearing blue t-shirts, lol. I blasted a few more anyway and woke up for the final time.

----------


## KingYoshi

July 9, 2009
*Lucid Dream 77: "Wild" Exploration*
around 8:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


For the second night in a row I had a string of short WILDs and DEILD mixes. Some of them were, for sure, WILDs (SP awake for longer periods of time beforehand) and some were, for sure, DEILDs (straight into dream after exit) and some seemed to be in between, lol.

I woke up at around 7:00-7:30am and laid back down at around 8:00am. My body began slipping into SP. After some soft vibrations, some body sliding (around the room), and a little hypnagogic conversation, I arose from my bed. I dove head first out of my window (if you haven't noticed, I love doing this). I immediately entered flight and decided to fly like superman with both arms held firmly out in front of me (read about someone on here doing it, which gave me the idea). It was rather interesting, I flew faster than normal, but I had worse "handling." Couldn't turn as sharp, kept flying into powerlines, lol. I did some gymnastic style swinging and flipping on the powerlines for a bit and then proceeded to fly downtown. Before I made it downtown, I awoke from my dream.

Back to sleep, another WILD/DEILD. I dove, once again, out of my window and was running through a large open meadow. Suddenly, I was surrounded by crazed maniacs wearing potato sacks on their heads (RE4 cameo). Instead of chainsaws however, they were all carrying weedeaters. My clothes were getting ripped by the weadeaters, but my skin wasn't damaged and I felt no pain. I eventually just stood there and let all of them attempt to cut me up as I laughed in their covered faces. They were all getting pissed off that they couldn't damage me. I leapt into the air and threw down a stick of dynamite. They all gathered around it and were blown to pieces! I began to feel my body and I awoke. 

Back to sleep another WILD/DEILD. I awoke outside in the yard this time. I walked downtown and entered a bar (that isn't suppose to be there). I see a group of three hot females and I walk over toward them. I bluntly ask, "Do all of you want to f*** me?" They all smiled and began rubbing on me. I started to feel my body, so I did some dream spinning. They all looked at me in confusion. I said, "I don't have much time, so hurry up and get naked!" They all stripped and we began a crazy foursome, lol. After I had "filled" each girl up (lol), I walked back outside and saw a street race about to start. I looked in the bars parking lot and saw an awesome street car. I jumped in it and started it with my mind. I drove to the starting line and was about to race when I suddenly awoke.  :Sad: 



July 9, 2009
*Lucid Dream 78: Attack of the Hunters!*
around 10:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Action/Horror/WTF_


Back to sleep, about 15mins later. I dove through my wall this time, which seemed to sort of work, but my leg got stuck and I had to rip it out, lol. I then decided to attempt one of my own personal gaming tasks. I started walking around the neighborhood (which was my childhood neighborhood). I was trying to imagine a "Hunter" enemy from the Resident Evil series. I heard a few of their terrifying screeches, but I didn't see any. I reached in my pocket in attempts to pulll out a gun, but no luck. 

I ran into a nearby house and there was guy watching t.v. on his couch. He seemed startled, but I acted like I knew him. I asked, "He man do you have a gun? The hunters are back!" He immediately jumped off the couch and said, "Oh sh**! Yeah, let me go get them." He came back with a couple of, what appeared to be, 9mm pistols. He then said, "So, Zack how many of them were there?" I replied, "I haven't seen any yet, but I heard at least 3 or 4 screeching!" We rasn outside and I heard some trashcans falling over behind his house. We ran around the corner and I saw a Hunter R (Resident Evil Outbreak) rummaging through the garbage. Once it saw us, it immediately leapt at us and let out a bone-chilling screech. I attempted to shoot the creature, but when I pulled the trigger, a flag that said "BANG" popped out of the end of my gun. Luckily, Jamaal's gun was real and he put a bullet between its eyes. I turned and said, "What the hell man!" He took my gun and said, "That is what happens when it is in joke mode." You have to turn the switch to dangerous mode. I replied, "Who has joke mode on a real gun?" He laughed and we heard another loud screech from behind us. 

It was an Beta Hunter (Resident Evil 3). I blasted a few shots in the red tumors located on his head and he dropped almost instantly. I glanced down the street and noticed an entire horde of Alpha Hunters (normal hunter) running toward us. Me and Jamaal entered flight andbegan popping off shots at the creatures as they leapt up trying to snag us out of the air. I awoke during this battle.

----------


## KingYoshi

July 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 79: Baseball Phenom!*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Sports_


I had just transferred to a new high school. The high school's baseball program was 2nd in the nation and I had made the team. It was the first game and I was trying to convince the coach that I was awesome at baseball. I had apparently only practiced with the team one day and didn't even take batting practice. 

The starting right fielder got injured in the first inning and I replaced him. I was the lead-off hitter at the top of the second inning. I knew he was going to give me a first pitch fastball, but I swung and missed it anyway. I instantly became lucid, for no apparent reason, and stepped out of the batters box. I decided to play along with the dream plot. I stepped back into the batters box and hammered the next pitch. It was crushed down the right field foul line and hooked just foul. It was hit about 490 feet. Everyone in the stands gasped and then began excitedly muttering amongst themselves. The count was now 0-2 and the next pitch was a curveball (just as I expected). I kept my hands in, and laced the pitch to right-center. Everyone cheered and I had a lead-off single. 

On the very next pitch, I stole second base with relative ease. Everyone seemed to be watching me with great interest. I could hear some of the conversations from the stands, "Who is he?", "He is just what this team needed. Wait until we face Jefferson!", "Wow, did you see how far he hit that ball to the opposite field?" I then waited on the next pitch and took three or four hard steps toward third and then turned back to second just as the catcher began throwing. He must have saw my movement and tried to hold up his throw, but the ball rocketed into the dirt just in front of the third baseman's glove. The ball skipped over the third baseman's glove and rolled into the outfield. I blazed around third and touched home standing! Everyone was cheering and celebrating. 

The dream skipped ahead to my next at bat and I pulled an inside fastball on top of the school building and the crowd went nuts. The dream skipped ahead and we had won the game 15-3 and I went 5 for 5 with 4 RBI's 2 HR's and 6 SB's! 

The dream skipped again. I was now at a huge after party and there was a group of females grinding on me out on the dance floor. I figured I might as well live up the moment, so I took all three of them into the backroom. We lit up a blunt, and started an extremely awesome foursome! After pounding each one of them I left the room and lit up another blunt with B.J. and Justin Upton who were my teammates. I was feeling super baked when I began flying around the room and telling Justin & B.J. that they were hallucinating and I was really just standing in front of them.  I awoke shortly after.



July 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 80: Its a Very Trippy World!*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Gaming/WTF_


This dream was real crazy and had so much sh** going on at once that I can't remember it all. I also can't remember the exact order, but I'll do my best. I was on top of this giant cliff above a lake. People were jumping off the cliff into the water below. I was a little skeptical because of my piece of sh** shoulder (comes out of place all the time). I decided not to jump and I noticed a canapoy was set up behind me. 

There were many computers set up in a large circle and there was a sign that read, "Sign up here for, COMPETITION, RPG!" I asked the lady what all this was and she told me that it was a new RPG game for the computer that was designed specifically for competition. Players started from the same position in-game & they progressed through the world racking up points. You could fight the other player if you wanted to set him back a bit, but points weren't rewarded for defeating the other player. I decided to sign up and give it a shot. 

I chose the yellow guy. We started playing and I began to get used to the controls almost instantly. We were in a large, open, grassy area, surrounded by woods. There were caves, huts, log cabins, hills, trees, and enemies scattered everywhere. There was also a river running through the woods. I was playing with a hot asian and another girl who looked like and acted like the "princess type". I looked at the asian and said, "Let's put a little wager on this, eh?" She said, "Ok, what did you have in mind?" She then looked directly at my cock. I said, "Well, what do you have in mind?" She then said, "If you win, I will f*** your dick off!" I said, "And if you win?" She then said, "You have to do all the work!" I thought, "Oh hell yeah!" I then said, "If we let that girl beat us both, we have to kill ourselves." We both laughed and began to play. 

We were all traveling down the river and "the princess" was getting pounded by some river trolls with large spiked clubs. I fought off a few trolls and then entered a small cavern along the nearest rock wall. There was astrange guy in the cavern and he said, "Would you like to hear some valuable information?" I chose yes and he said, "Give me thirty coins!" I only had 17 coins, but he accepted anyway and said, "You are dreaming!" I then looked around at how weird this place was (I was now "inside" of the game). I did a quick nose pinch RC and found out I was in fact dreaming. 

I walked outside of the cavern and saw the asian and the other girl getting beat up by river trolls and mutant sharks. I summoned a pirate ship with my mind and began sailing down the river firing cannons at enemies I encountered. Some of them were: alligator pirates, demon trees, hippos with cannons on their backs, floating dark balls from KH, random midgets that were called "ankle biters", large man-eating birds, etc. One of the villagers on the bank shouted, "Yep he is going to make it to the orient!" A little way down the river I arrived at a village with many asian style pagoda buildings. There were many coins around the village and I collected all of them. I then noticed that the two females had dropped out of the competition because I was too good. Another guy entered the game and he was supposedly the defending champ. 

The next parts of this dream were so crazy and full of random sh** that I can't remeber everything nor can I remember the order. Me and this guy were practically racing through the game side by side doing random tasks and side quests in order to build up points. We raced through a series of platform game areas and were punching and kicking each other along the way, trying to knock each other into dark endless pits. We jumped across plateus, huge mushrooms, plam tree tops, and lilly pads. 

I picked up a medallion at one point that caused some interesting effects when worn. I put it on and four cheerful looking people surrounded me and followed me while singing christmas carols. When I got close to enemies they would hold their ears and become stunned allowing for some easy kills and points. Eventually the effects wore off and I sold the necklace to a random travelor for some points. 

There were some evil tree stump enemies and some black vampiric rabbits, as well. I went into an underground cavern and fought some tough spider enemies and collected a trophy that I found in the room. Later on, I found a random locker in another cavern and placed the trophy in a slot located inside the locker. A roulette wheel then appeared that had four areas in it. Gold x 50, Points x 1000, Go to Jail, Nothing. Of course the wheel landed on go to jail. I was then warped into a jail cell. I was being guarded by some evil looking wild boar/human things. I turned invisible with a cloak I found in my inventory and snuck up behind one of the boar men and jumped on his back. He began rampaging around the room and killed off the other enemies. I then killed him and headed back outside. 

At another point, I found a vehicle with a drill on it. I killed the other player several times with it before it broke down and became useless. I found a cloud car that allowed me to fly. I used a seed that grew a beanstalk to a secret area filled with money bags (points). The other player got into a rhino beetle vehicle and began ramming trees and knocking them over. They dropped coins and money bags (which turn into points once collected). I could always look at the score and everytime I did, I was in the lead by a thousand or so (which is close). I found an ant vehicle which allowed me to travel through large ant holes to new areas. 

I once encountered a large market that sold grenades, strange weapons, and peeps. I stole a huge box of bunny peeps and began eating them. Each one gave me a few points as I ate them, plus they tasted awesome. I noticed there was a box of white polar bear peeps and gold lion peeps. One of the woman tried to shoot me with a large net, but I dodged it (getting some more points) and she told me I had the most points of any player she had ever seen. She then partied up with me and helped me progress through the game. 

I, at one point, found a shotgun that resembled a small log. Every so often there were locked houses with holes in the roofs. I could drop down into them and it would start a gauntlet. It was where one type of enemy would attack me in mass amounts. I fought like 30 darkballs one time. 20 gator pirates, etc. Gauntlets seemed to give me many points. At one point I took the female who had joined my party into a cave and f***ed her for some points.  This game was bad a**. It was extremely colorful and trippy. I played in First Person most of the time, but it switched to third person every now and then. I wish I could remember more about it. Not sure when I awoke.

----------


## jojodead

I've been reading your forum for a while which is by the way the best on this site. Really funny stuff. Unfortanately i haven't had a lucid dream yet but your dreams are cool enough to drag anyone in. Keep it up. ::bowdown::

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've been reading your forum for a while which is by the way the best on this site. Really funny stuff. Unfortanately i haven't had a lucid dream yet but your dreams are cool enough to drag anyone in. Keep it up.



I really appreciate it!  :boogie:  I'm glad you are enjoying my DJ, and I'm sure you will be able to make one of your own in no time! Just keep working at it, and good luck in your future efforts!  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

July 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 81: Zombies are My Neighbors*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror_


I was in the living room of my childhood home. There were many people crowding the room and the atmosphere had the feel of a dinner party. Everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves except for one girl who was hunched down in the corner. She was facing the wall and performing slight jerking motions presenting the illusion of someone crying. I decided to walk over and see what was wrong. I walked across the room and out of the corner of my eye I saw something flash passed the large picture window. I glanced out the window, but all I could see was an empty street with several balls of tumbleweed rolling down them (lol). 

I turned back toward the crying girl and said, "Are you okay?" As I placed my hand upon her shoulder. She violently jerked her head around to face me and I noticed a demonic look in her eye. She grabbed my arm and I jerked away just before she had managed to sink her teeth into it. She stood up and stepped toward me. I backed away, but she dove at my feet and grabbed my ankle. I struggled for a second or two and managed to pull my leg free from her grasp. I then slammed down hard and crush her skull with a powerful foot stomp. I noticed everyone in the room was staring at me. One guy shouted, "You f***ing nutbag! You killed her!" I now noticed that I couldn't recognize anyone in the entire room other than JT. JT quickly fired off, "Didn't you see her? That girl was a monster!" I then showed them her coagulated blood to convince them. 

The room suddenly burst into panicky chatter. I assured everyone that everything will be o.k. The first thing we had to do was lock the doors, so I took off for the basement door first. The door was closed and I quickly locked it. I then heard a noise behind me and I saw a very small dog in the shadows. It stepped into the moonlight that was beaming in from the nearby window, and I saw it was mangled. There were mass amounts of blood covering every inch of the dog. Its ribs were exposed and broken in several places. The dog leapt at me and began to attack. 

JT came running downstairs and I looked up at him and told him that the dog was a zombie. In my moment of broken concentration the dog nipped the end of my finger. I then kicked it clear across the room and JT smashed it with a large shovel. Suddenly, someone or something began banging wildly on the basement door. I heard a woman calling from the other side, so I quickly unlocked it and she jolted inside. Before I could close the door another woman, an old man, and an injured woman entered the basement. I quickly shut the door and the woman said, "My sister is injured and she can't walk very well!" I told her to hurry up and take her upstairs and I'll take care of it. I knew she was a goner, but I wasn't going to tell them just yet. I suddenly remembered the dog nipping my finger and I looked down to find it covered in blood. I was coming to the conclusion that it was over for me when I had a thought. "If I was lucid, then I won't turn into a zombie." I did a quick nose pinch RC and let out a giant sigh of relief. I was dreaming.

I couldn't think of anything in particular that I wanted to do, so I played around with the dream plot. I imagined zombies blasting through the doors, and sure enough, they did. I sprinted to the top of the stairs and opened the door for the other four people. JT was fending of the zombies with relative ease when I heard windows shatter and zombies began flooding the basement. JT ran passed me and into the house, but the other people were trying to help the injured woman up the stairs. I shouted at them, "Hurry! They are coming! Get the f*** up here!" They were halfway up the stairs when the zombies rounded the corner. 

I knew the women were toasted, but I managed to grab the man's arm and pull him through. The injured woman fell and the other woman was grabbed by a zombie and disemboweled right on the spot. It was extremely gruesome and the woman screamed the whole time before finally dying. The injured woman was no longer visible under the horde of zombies, so I shut the door and locked it magically by shouting, "Colloportus!" lol I then felt teeth touching my hand. 

I quickly jerked it away and turned to find JT standing behind me. I said, "WTF! Were you about to bite me?" He said, "I didn't mean to man! You have to help me, I think something is wrong." He then pulled up his shirt and there was a nasty bite on his hip. I told him that it would be ok. I pulled a pistol out of my pocket and he grabbed my hand. He then pulled my hands up to his own forehead and said, "You have to man!" He then began crying hysterically and said, "Do it! You have to. Please, before I turn. Do it!" I was freaking out and had completely lost lucidity now. 

I began to tear up and said, "I can't do it! I'll save you somehow!" He then shouted, "No! There is no way! Shoot me man, please." He then lowered his head and when he raised it back up he was "turned." He let out an evil hiss and lunged toward me. I squeezed the trigger and blew a whole in (one of) my best friend's brain. I collapsed and sat still in shock. I thought to myself, "We are all going to die." I then shouted, "F*** it!" and kicked open the basement door. I began popping zombie after zombie in the dome. I kicked them back down the steps when they got too close and fired off shot after shot. Must've been an infinite clip, lol. I awoke sometime during this period.

----------


## KingYoshi

Back from vacation, and got a few dreams to type up.

July 20, 2009
*Normal Dream 94: ESPN Anchor*
around 4:00am

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I was on my way to the ESPN studio where I had an audition for a news anchor. There was only one opening and 5 people were auditioning for it. I was nervous and decided that the best way to stay calm was to smoke a blunt before I went in. I rolled a nice sized blunt and smoked it just before I went inside. I realized that I should have rolled a smaller blunt because I was very f***ed up and had trouble seeing straight, lol. I sat down at the sports news desk and got the go ahead from the producer. I decided to just toss away the script and free-lance it. I nailed the part and added a bit of comedy (unintentionally) and the producer ate it up. 

After the broadcast I had to do an interview with Tony Romo. I asked him a few questions that I can't remember and I then once the interview was over, I told him "I walk a tight one, and don't trip if I light one." (random Lil' Wayne quote, lol.) I then lit another blunt and Romo joined in on it with me. We were both real f***ed up when we decided to hit up a club. I awoke just after we got up and began walking to his vehicle.



July 22, 2009
*Normal Dream 95: I'm a Soldier!*
around 3:30pm

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I was on a large army bus that resembled a school bus. I was apparently in the army about to report to base. I was drinking out of a bottle of Jim Beam and the bus was pretty wild. I saw several females with their tops off and one girl was getting f***ed in the seat right in front of me. A couple females sitting behind me asked if I wanted to smoke a blunt with them. I said, "Hell yeah!" We began smoking and one of the hot topless chicks from the front of the bus, walked back and sat down on my lap facing me. She pulled my face into her tits and I began motor boating them, lol. The bus stopped and we all stumbled out of the bus drunk and high. A drill sergent met us and began cussing and screaming saying that we were the sorriest excuses for soldiers he had ever seen. He punched the guy beside me in the stomach for laughing. The guy was unbelievably high, but he stopped immediately. I was dreading the next few weeks when I suddenly awoke.



July 27, 2009
*Lucid Dream 82: Amusement Park Trip*
around 4:30am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Exploration_


I was in a convenient store and there were people outside with guns waiting for me to come out. I quickly exited the back door and became lucid for no apparent reason.

Behind the convenient store was a large field with an electric fence maze. I jumped over the fences and climbed my way to the top of an enormous hill. On the very top of the hill was large amusement park. I decided to look around for a bit. I saw a strange obstacle course that mostly consisted of blow-up and water obstacles. I saw JT in line, so me and him decided to race through the course. I flew through much of the course and performed a free-fall into the large pool at the end. I then leapt out of the pool and flipped over the edge of the course and landed on the ground below. 

I walked ahead and saw Mike D. in line for a ride. I joined him and we got into a four person teacup. The ride was pretty lame and it just took you through room after room telling a disney-type story. A girl was sitting in the teacup with us and I noticed it was J.J. She began rubbing her feet against my cock and I unzipped and allowed her to blow me for a bit. Once the ride was over, I ditched her and explored some more. 

I walked upon a large baseball stadium and I noticed it was my favorite team, the Tampa Bay Rays. The bleachers were suspended like magic and they swayed softly in the breeze. I saw Weiz, Brandon, and some reporter talking to them. I walked up and told the reporter that I was a baseball prodigy. He then informed me that Elijah Dukes had been traded to the Yankees. I shouted, "F*** the Yankees!" and all the Tampa Bay fans began cheering and lifted me up and passed me around the stadium, lol. 

I had a FA during this time. I realized I was dreaming and all the clocks in my house started talking. They all said, "Change for Daylight Savings!" over and over. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




August 3, 2009
*Lucid Dream 83: Wow! What?*
around 6:00am
*WILD*

Category - _WTF_


I laid down about an hour after waking during the middle of the night. I felt my body slipping into SP. After some minor HI I stood and did a quick nose pinch RC out of habit. I dove headfirst out of the window and decided to hop in my car. I drove for a bit and then realized that there were other people in the car with me. In the back seat was Nathan M, Casey, and Derrick S. They asked me to take them to get some alcohol and I told them that I would. I drove until the shoulder of the road met the river to our right. I then backed the car up to the edge of the river and got out. An enormous Sperm Whale broke the surface of the water and mounted the car from behind. The whale then humped the shit out of the car and blew a massive load into the hatch back. The three guys in the car were blew up into the air about 50 feet and then came crashing back into the river. I laughed for a while and then took flight. 

I flew for a while until I came upon a house. I landed and walked inside. I saw Mary A, and Brit there in the room. I decided to f***, so I walked over to B and got off inside of her like 6 or 7 times, lol. I began f***ing her again and part way through she turned into a cat. I kept f***ing her anyway (lol, kind of disturbing). I then felt like destoying the room, so I faked and acted like I was furious. Suddenly I began trashing and destroying the room without touching anything. I was making chairs fly threw the room and shatter t.v.'s and windows just by moving my hand. Once the place was destoyed I dove headfirst out the window and took flight once more. 

I flew around for a while only stopping to slam down hard on some passing vehicles (Hancock style), and once stopped and ripped a random DC's arm off, lol. I flew toward a large building which resembled Wal-Mart on the inside. I walked up to a DC and said, "I can read your mind." He then responded, "Yeah, so can I! Did you think you were special or something?" We then carried on an entire conversation without talking once. We read each others minds and got into an arguement. I grabbed him and ripped his arm off and then kept smacking him in the face with it. I finally left the poor DC alone and took flight again. 

I began crashing into shelves, bike racks and registers on purpose just to see what would happen. I had made a massive mess in the store when I glanced to my left and grabbed some french fries off of a table and scarfed them down. They were normal fries, but, to my delight, they tasted exactly like chili cheese fries. After messing around a bit more in the department store I exited out the front door. 

I was now in the middle of some sort of festival/circus. I walked around for a bit and saw a tiger cage, and some carnival/fair type rides. I saw some magic shows and mirror houses also. I noticed that everyone around me kept singing, "You will never remember this dream, it is more crazy than it seems!" I then looked around and noticed there were all kinds of weird sh** around me. I saw dancing corn dogs, people with four arms, flying dolphins, some steroided up guys with crazy handlebar mustaches, squirrels wearing capes and many other oddities that I can't remember. I awoke during my exploration of this weird place.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 12, 2009
*Lucid Dream 84: The Villain of all Villains*
around 5:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Boss/Action_


I was in a large mall with a bunch of my friends. It was me, Shawn, JT, Cliff, and Diddy. We were walking through a strange blacklight lit hallway with blacklight carpet and blacklight posters. It opened up into a large arcade and I accidentally bumped into a pretty hot female. She seemed a little young but I talked to her for a minute and she wanted to go get into the jacuzzi with me. I turned around and saw that there was a large jacuzzi in the back of the game room. We both got in and began a little flirting and whatnot. I asked her how old she was and she told me that she was 19. I immediately knew she was lying. Finally, she told me that she was 17. Being 21, I began to worry a bit, but I figured why not and we began hugging and kissing a little. 

She ducked under water as I felt her hand pull down my trunks. I got head for a few minutes and then she pulled her bikini bottoms to the side and sat on me reverse cowboy style. After a few minutes other people joined the hot tub, so we stopped and got out. I walked back over to Shawn and he looked at me and said, "Have you told her about your dreams yet?" I suddenly felt a weird sensation and looked around the room. There was machine after machine of strange crane/claw games. I thought this to be rather odd and I noticed the girl I had just screwed was nowhere to be seen. I did a nose pinch and was very surprised to find out I was dreaming. 

I took off running down the blacklight hallway and out of the room. I was standing outside in a barron wasteland/desert. Suddenly the ground began shaking and a large building began to emerge from the sand. Once it was fully erect I noticed the building looked like a large Roman Coliseum. There apeared to be no doorway, so I imagined a door on the front. Stairs began to form as if drawn by an invisible hand. The door was also "drawn" at the top of the stairs. I ran up the steps and could feel my heart pounding with anticipation. I knew something epic was about to happen, but I had to remain calm, so I didn't wake myself up. 

I entered the doorway and saw a large, flat, stone, floor in the center. I saw a very fuzzy looking shadow of a person standing in the middle. I walked out onto the floor and suddenly heard, "Dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun..." I new exactly what it was and I began freaking out. I thought, "Oh shit!" After the high pitched instruments did their thing I heard, "Estuans interius ira vehementi, Estuans interius ira vehementi, Sephiroth!........Sephiroth!" I looked at the fuzzy person in front of me and it slowly came into focus. It was a man with long white hair, a single wing on his back, and a sword that was easily 15+ feet long. It was Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII. 

"One-Winged Angel" continued to play in the background. I reached into my holster (which apparently just now appeared) and pulled out a large silver sword with a ruby encrusted at the end of the handle. I looked at it for a quick moment and saw the words, "Godric Gryffindor" engraved on the blade. Sephiroth was hovering above the ground and flew to one side of the stadium. I heard him shout, "Sin Harv-!" I instinctively launched my sword at him as the words were coming from his mouth. He dodged and couldn't cast his deadly magic (Sin Harvest from Kingdom Hearts). He swung his sword so fast that I couldn't see where he was striking. I moved the sword of Gryffindor from side-to-side deflecting most of his attacks, but one connected with my left hand sending my sword flying into the air. 

He raised his hand and began showering me with the spell "comet." I was diving away from the large flaming rocks that were crashing all around me. My shirt tail caught on fire once and I quickly rolled to put it out. Once the comets stopped falling I looked around as dust swirled around me. Sephiroth was nowhere to be seen. Neither was my sword for that matter. I held out my hand and imagined the sword in it. Suddenly I heard the sound of metal scrapeing the stone floor. My sword was pulled into my hand like a magnet. I heard a swoosh of wind behind me and turned around. 

Sephiroth fell from the sky with his sword pointed down toward my head. I dove out of the way just in time and Sephy took one swing of his sword and knocked my sword out of the entire stadium/coliseum. I didn't know what to do, so I reached in my pocket and pulled out a small knife. I laughed and thought, "How am I going to fight his 15 foot sword with this 6 inch one." I reached into my pocket once more and tried to imagine a giant sword like Sephy's but all I pulled out was a large rubber bouncy ball. Sephiroth was now walking slowly toward me with a red glint in his eye. I acted almost instinctively. 

I bounced the rubber ball off the ground toward Sephiroths sword hand. His eyes flickered and his head glanced toward it for half of a second. I leapt at his head and crammed the blade of my knife into his left eye. He collapsed under my weight as I pulled the knife out with his eye. The knife had impaled his eye ball and it was now rested on it like a shish kabob. There was a pool of blood slowly forming around his head as his body lay lifeless on the stone floor. I heard a shuffling of feet behind me and heard someone say, "Is-is he dead?" 

I turned and saw several small children approaching me. I recognized two of them as Denzel (Advent Children) and Marlene. One of the other kids spoke and said, "He killed the villain of all villains. Someone get this man a beer!" I laughed as one of the kids handed me a Nattie Light. The kids began dancing around Sephy's body when the ground began to tremble once more. The kids screamed and ran from the Coliseum. 

Sephiroth slowly stood up, spread his wing and took flight. He called back toward me as he drifted away saying, "This isn't over yet!" I took flight after him, but he seemed to have disappeared. I flew around for a bit when I suddenly remembered the task of the month. I was making my first attempt at a tornado when I was woken by my alarm clock  :Sad:  .

----------


## KingYoshi

August 14, 2009
*Dream Fragments*

Had a few dreams that I thought I wrote down, but I apparently just had a false awakening. Unfortunately, I forgot almost all the details.

First
The first one I was in an underground facility similar to the hive from the Resident Evil movies. There was an outbreak and people were turning into zombies all around me. I used random objects to fight off the undead (similar to Resident Evil Outbreak). I remember stuffing a large plunger over one of the zombies entire head.

Second 
I was in the auditorium of my old high school. I was holding hands with a female I knew. She is pretty young but whatever, lol. We began making out when the teachers turned their backs. I remember feeling quite uncomfortable because her brother, who I also know pretty well, was sitting on the other side of me. Me and the female was sharing a blanket and I slipped my hand up her skirt and massaged her clit for a bit.

Third
I was at a restaurant with my friend, his cousin Chad, and their family. We were celebrating Chads birthday and I snuck him to the bar and bought him a bunch of shots. I lost Chad at some point and returned to the table. Moments later Chad walks up to the table and I can see that he is extremely drunk. I was thinking, "Oh shit! I hope he is good at acting like he is sober." About that time, Chad takes his clothes off and is standing naked beside his parents. His face was looking off into the distance and he acted as if nothing was wrong. Everyone in the restaurant was staring and Cliff jumped up and took him into the bathroom to put his clothes back on. His dad seemed extremely embaressed, and stood up. He clanged his fork against a glass as if making a toast and apologized to everyone in the restaurant.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 85: The Justice League*
around 11:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I woke up at 9:00am played a few games of Socom 2 online and then laid back down and attempted to WILD. I used Jeff's WILD technique and began to feel SP after about 10 minutes. My eyes were closed, but I could still see my t.v. so I knew I had succeeded. I sat up and did a quick nose pinch RC for the hell of it. 

I looked around the room and noticed that the scene had changed. I was in some unfamiliar colonial style farmhouse. There wasn't much furniture in the room, just a single chair with my t.v. sitting on it. There was a beanbag in front of the t.v. I sat down on the beanbag and decided to play some Socom while lucid. I played for about 5 minutes and was kicking ass. The game seemed completely 100% like normal socom, so I stopped playing. My t.v. had now transformed into my laptop and porn videos were playing on the screen. I got up and dove head first out of my window. I was now outside. 

I was surrounded by cornfields and hay fields that stretched as far as the eye could see. The wind was blowing hard and the air was moderately cold. I had a pair of shades on and as I attempted to fly I could feel the shades weighing me down, lol. When I took the shades off, the sun was so bright that I couldn't see anything. I decided it best to leave the shades on. I noticed my friend Cliff's car was parked in the driveway. I approached it and saw a female police officer sitting in his front seat. I walked up to her and said, "What are you doing?" She replied, "Looking for speeders." I then asker her what she was doing in Cliff's car and she said, "Something like that." I sniggered at this, out of place comment, as the cop exited Cliff's car, got back in her own, and drove off. I looked inside the car and saw a massive 24 inch long blunt. Cliff had just walked up to the car and told me to hop in. 

He pulled out a lighter and lit the blunt. He then said, "I told Carrol that she could keep smoking with us and that you were also part of the Justice League. She said she couldn't risk it though. Hell, who can blame her in times like these." He then passed the blunt and I took a monster hit from it. Smoke was filling the car up fast and I could barely see in front of me. We suddenly heard another car pull up behind us. I asked who it was and Cliff said, "I think it is Feral." A guy opened the car door and got in with us. 

He said, "Damnit! I can't take much more of this shit!" Cliff said, "You aren't going to quit the justice league are you?" Feral replied, "I might. Shit, you guys should be getting side jobs too. I've started harvesting rubies!" I began to laugh and noticed that I felt extremely high. I asked Feral why he was getting tired of the justice league and he replied, "I've been working double-time. Training some new guy called Freemorph." I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 20, 2009
*Lucid Dream 86: Bang Bus?*
around 11:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Romance_


*extreme sexual content*
WBTB and began to slip into SP. SP only lasted about 15 seconds and I sat up and found out I was on a large tour bus/school bus. It was like a hybrid of both. I stood up and looked around the bus. There were many faces that I recognized from High School. I saw "Amy", a girl from high school, and I immediately walked over to her and sat beside her. I told her she was beautiful and began kissing her. This dream was long, but I wasted the entire thing on sex, lol. 

I began playing with her tits and ass. I went down on her and at some point stuck a finger in her a**. She got off and began sucking me off. It was basically like a porno. We would f*** in one position for a few minutes and then switch. I face f***ed her for a while and shot a load all over her body. I titty f***ed her and I shot a load in her nostrils. I looked around and noticed everyone on the bus was watching us carefully, as if they were going to be quizzed about what we were doing, lol. I remember feeling the most pleasure when she was kissing my neck and stroking my johnson at the same time. At one point me, "Amy" and Cliff rolled a blunt and smoked it. Afterwords, I began railing "Amy" again. I remember just looking at her and noticing how beautiful she really was. Eventually, I felt myself waking up and just allowed it to happen.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 21, 2009
*Lucid Dream 87: Pretty Woman*
around 11:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Romance/Exploration_


I decided to try and WILD this morning. I laid down and did my usual technique. As I entered SP I was able to see my room through my closed eyes. The ceiling was changing colors and the pattern on the ceiling kept changing. It was pretty trippy. I eventually stood up and did a quick nose pinch RC, but I already knew I was dreaming. 

I took off running and dove head first out of my window like usual. I decided to seek out Sephiroth for round two of our battle. I flew across my neighborhood and it slowly began to change into a foreign land. I flew upon a Dutch-style village and landed. The town was very busy and people were walking around everywhere. I noticed there were quite a few priests walking in groups here and there. I walked through one of the stores and saw many familiar video games for sale, but they had different, crazy box art. The Legend of Zelda had an anime style Link with huge tidal waves and many enemies in the background. I saw a TMNT box with all the turtles surfing on a giant tidal wave. A baseball game had a peanut salesman on the front of it. There were many more that I can't remember. I walked to the back of the store and there was a long hallway with a large mirror on it. 

I melted through the mirror and as I did a cold, icy, sensation went through my body. I began melting back and forth through it to feel the sensation over and over again, it was awesome. Finally, I melted through a few walls and a few more mirrors before ending up in a fancy strip club. Still looking for Sephiroth, I walked through the club, up onto the stage, and into the back room. There were many completely naked strippers in the back hallway and rooms. I continued to walk, but one of the strippers caught my eye. She was gorgeous and I immediately thought, "This girl is way too hot to be stripping for a living." I walked by her and squeezed her ass. She turned around with a look of disgust on her face, but when she saw me she smiled and said, "You're cute." She then cupped my package and said, "I believe someone wants to climb inside of me." I told her to follow me. She put on some clothes and followed me outside. 

We walked upon two figures in long, black, hooded robes. I couldn't make out their faces. I immediately felt my dream becoming unstable and fuzzy. One of the hooded figures said, "We are the Dream Enders. What do you seek?" I knew if I didn't answer a certain way that they would end my dream. All I could think to say was, "Whatever comes my way." One of them let out a satisfied "hmm" and they stepped aside and said, "You may proceed with your dream." My dream instantly cleared up and the clarity was now unbelievable!

I walked the stripper outside and we sat on the back steps and had a cigarette. She looked at me and said, "I'm suppose to charge you for this you know." I replied, "If you are going to charge than we will have sex right here!" She said, "That would cost $300 dollars." I pulled out my wallet, but I only had $70. I then said, "Why don't you forget about the money, and this job, and come with me." She looked at me in a suspicious sort of way. I broke the silence with, "You are the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. Come with me." She asked "Where are we going to go?" I said, "Wherever we want." She smiled and followed me as I walked into the parking lot. 

I saw an awesome Benz so I hopped in and we drove down the road for a bit. We walked into the nearest building which was an apartment complex. I walked to apartment #61 and somehow knew it was mine. Two guys jumped us outside of the door. I kicked open the apartment door and dragged one of the guys inside. I had kicked the other one over the railing and he fell down to the parking lot (from the 3rd floor) and crashed through a car windsheild. I saw blood pouring out of his neck and knew he was dead. I then dragged the other guy into the bathroom and slammed his head repeatedly into the mirror. His face was covered in blood when I also launched him over the balcony. 

I looked back at the stripper and said, "You haven't given me your name." She smiled and said, "Its Vivian." We talked for a minute and I asked her how she became a stripper/hooker. She told me her best friends had died and she was the god mother of their 1 year old baby. She had raised it for 2 years whenever she was struck by a drunk driver and the kid had died instantly. She told me she got fired from her job and became depressed. She started stripping to make ends meet. She cried as she told the story and I hugged her. I told her she would never have to worry about money again. I gently laid her down and began having slow intimate sex with her. I began to feel myself waking up once more, so I prepared to DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 21, 2009
*Lucid Dream 88: Trip Twisters*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Task_


Once the dream ended I layed completely still and jumped immediately into a DEILD. I stood up and noticed I was in the same colonial style farmhouse from my "Justice League" dream. I dove head first out of the nearest window and landed outside. I was standing in a massive field and I could see three people walking in the middle of it. There was an older woman and two young boys. The sky was gray and sinister looking. I immediately thought of the ToM and I held my right arm out in front of me as if I were summoning some great power. 

The clouds began to swirl and formed three tornadoes. I controlled the paths of the tornadoes with my outstretched arm. I pulled the tornadoes toward the three people in the field and they were each sucked into one of the funnel clouds. It tossed the people in opposite directions and I quickly sent the three tornadoes over to suck up each person before they hit the ground. The kids and lady were flipping around in the air like ragdolls. I was tossing them back and forth between the twisters, and trying not to let them hit the ground. It was like a game of volleyball except, humans were the ball/s and the players were the tornadoes, lol. After a while I dismissed the twisters and looked up into the sky. 

I saw a house fly across the sky, high above me. I lept into the air in an attempt to enter the flying house. Just before I reached the house it set fire and burned up in a matter of seconds. I attempted to enter two more flying houses, but each time the house burned to ash just before reaching them. Slightly frustrated, I gave up on entering the numerous flying house that would soar above me every so often. 

I instead, flew down the street and came upon a small snow village. The village reminded me of a full scale christmas decoration. There were candy canes on each telephone pole. The houses were decorated with wreaths and whatnot. There was a large castle/cathedral in the center of the town. I walked up to its door and rung the doorbell. Suddenly circus/clown music started playing and I feared the clown "It" may appear. The door swung open and there was a lady in a red dress standing in the entrance. She said, "Merry Christmas!" I awoke shortly after this encounter.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 24, 2009
*Normal Dream 96: Washington St. Theatre*
around 8:00am

Category - _WTF/Musical_


I actually became lucid at one point in this dream, but it only lasted like a minute, so I decided to count it as a normal dream. I was back in high school, but the "going-ons" and everyones history was up to date. My buddy was married, I wasn't dating my ex, and whatnot. We were on some kind of field trip for school, but my friend Diddy was driving the bus, lol. We pulled up to Washington State College and walked to the theatre. 

I asked Diddy what we were watching and he said, "Chuck Liddell and BJ Penns new movie!" We walked inside and I saw that Liddell and Penn were walking with us. We picked up our tickets (which were $6.10) from the booth and then went back outside. We still had an hour to wait. I noticed a strange booth set up outside. I walked over to it and noticed it was a jet pack rental booth. Only instead of wearing the jetpack, you just had to hold on to it. I immediately grabbed the jetpack and hit the ignition. 

I blasted off into the sky, barely holding on to the jetpack. There was an epic view of a massive Mountain Range in front of me as I flew around. After flying around for a while, I returned to the booth. The woman then said, "That'll be $1000!" I though, "WTF?" I then began to worry about how I would pay her back. Strangely, washing dishes came to my head, but then I remembered I wasn't in a restaraunt. I suddenly became lucid. I waved my hand in the rainbow motion across the lady's face and said, "You do not need my money. I am not the one you are looking for." She then repeated what I had said (just like star wars, lol). I walked back into the theatre and on the way in I lost lucidity. 

I took my seat beside Cliff and suddenly the entire Washington State basketball team came in. Their coach was Rick Pitino, lol. He announced the players and everyone began to clap. Suddenly, the whole team began to dance and hum the beginning tune of a song. The crowd including myself began swaying and dancing along. 

I can't remember how the song started, but at one point it switched to this, "I could while away the hours...Conferrin' with the flowers....Consultn' with the rain...And my head I'd be scratchn'.......while my thoughts are busy hatchn'.....If I only had a brain.......Oh, I would tell you why....The ocean's near the shore....I could think of things I never thunk before....And then I'd sit..... and think some more" After a long time singing and doing some crazy dancing we stopped. 

I began talking to JW and he said that we should make money off of a singer. He said that we could be their manager. Jennifer Aniston was in our class and we asked her if she had ever thought about making a cd. She said, "Umm, no not really, but..." Then one of my teachers (Mrs. M) butted in and said, "Don't you dare put that personal endorsement on her!" I turned around and muttered, "Bitch!" under my breath. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 26, 2009
*Normal Dream 97: The Unsuccessful WILD Success*
around 8:00am

Category - _WTF_


I awoke early this morning and decided to try and WILD. I did my usual technique and fell into SP within 10 minutes (just after the position change). I felt some intense vibrations as I laid still and calm. My attention was drawn toward the t.v. which I had accidentally left on. I tried to ignore it, but it was on a DVD menu and the song kept replaying over and over. I felt my SP slipping away. I tried to hold on, but no success. I was frustrated as I got up and walked over to the t.v. 

I felt very tired and my body was a tad numb, so I figured it wouldn't be too hard to WILD again. I pushed the power button on my t.v. to turn it off, but of course it didn't work (power button has been broken for a while). I grabbed the remote and tried to turn the volume down, but it wasn't working. I had obviously grabbed the wrong remote. I looked around but couldn't find the other one. I just reached around the t.v. and unplugged it from the wall. That didn't work either. I thought, "WTF!" I assumed the sound had somehow transferred through the t.v. by way of the playstation (which was where the dvd was located). I unplugged the cord that went from the playstation to the t.v. but the dvd was still on playing that same annoying song. I couldn't for the life of me figure out what the hell was going on. I was about to carry the t.v. upstairs and show my roomates whenever I awoke in bed. 

I got up and turned off the t.v. by the power button, which by the way, is not broken in real life. I also noticed just now that before my t.v. was black, but in real life it is white. I thought, "Damnit! I was dreaming! WTF!"

----------


## KingYoshi

August 26, 2009
*Lucid Dream 89: Journey to the Lighthouse*
around 11:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exloration/WTF_


With my previous failure, I immediately went back to my technique and once again slipped into SP. After some brief HI, I realized I wasn't in my bedroom. I sat up and looked around. I noticed I was in my old high school locker room. I laughed to myself and wondered why I ended up here. Suddenly, the doors opened and my football coach walked in, along with Mike B. Mike reached into his backpack and tossed me a half ounce of ganj. I wondered what coach would say, but he seemed to not even notice. I immediately reached in my pocket and pulled out a bunch of blunt wraps. I layed them all out and then rolled all the weed into blunts with my mind. It took about 30 seconds. I lit one up and stuffed the rest in my pockets. I attempted to pass it to coach and he said, "You know, I have never smoked weed before." Suddenly two assistant coaches burst in from the next room looking real surprised and said, "Really?" in unison. They pulled out a large bag of weed and the coaches began talking excitedly and rolled their own blunt. I walked outside and I noticed there was a cop beside my car. 

I walked up to my car and asked, "What the f*** are you doing to my car?" He didn't reply, but bumped me as he walked away. I jumped into the car and reached in my pocket for another blunt, so I could smoke two at once, but they were gone. I walked up to the cop, put my hands around his throat and choked him. I said calmy, "Give me...my goddamn weed!" He then emptied his pockets and I took my blunts back and fired another one up. I jumped in my car and now Zach G was in the passenger seat. 

We started driving off and I said, "Hey Zach, I bet I can make this car fly!" He said, "Oh yeah right Zebbie!" I then attempted to make it lift off the ground, but it wouldn't. I had an idea. I swerved sharply off the side of the road and over a cliff. I concentrated hard as the car went over the edge and it began to fly. Zach G acted as if nothing strange was going on as we soared around the sky in my car. During this time I had a False Awakening. 

I knew I was dreaming immediately even though I was in my bed. I stood up and didn't even bother with a nose pinch. I decided to try and find the Lighthouse of Alexandria. I took off running and dove headfirst at my sliding glass door. I crashed into it headfirst and the door didn't budge. I actually felt a little pain on the top of my head. I thought to myself, "Ok, so maybe it only works on windows." I opened the sliding door and walked outside. The sky was a deep shade of purple and there were wild bolts of lightning littering the sky. It was an umbelievable site. I looked into the distance and saw a monumental castle. I looked at it for a minute and realized it was Beast's Castle from "Beauty and the Beast." I was excited, so I flew over to the castle. 

There was a rock staircase that lead up to the castle. I figured I would experience this in full, so I climbed the steps by foot. I reached the castle and noticed that the door was shaped like an elongated heart. I heard a howl as I reached for the door handle and looked back. There was a pack of vicious looking wolves bounding up the stairs after me. I calmly opened the door and stepped into the castle. 

I was immediately stopped by the White Witch's dwarf from the movie, "Chronicles of Narnia." He warned me that I would wake the master and I had to get out. I ignored him and began exploring the castle. The inside of the castle had many floors, but each floor just looked like a very messy four bedroom apartment. There were clothes thrown about, books, candles, pictures, sports equipment, and towels littering the floor. I walked through several floors and it was all basically the same. I asked the dwarf, "I though there were suppose to be servants here." The little dwarf guy said, "Oh there are more servants here than you could ever imagine." He then gave an ugly grin and the room began to glow. I noticed the glowing was coming from spirits that were floating around the room. Suddenly the beds, cabinets, dressers, and other appliances came to life. I reached my hand down and petted a dog statue that had came to life. All the furniture gave many different greetings, "welcome, hello, who are you, the master will be angry, curious isn't he, etc." I saw a staircase that I didn't see before so I walked down it. 

I walked into a giant, stunning library. Just as I was enjoying this beautiful room I saw a large hairy leg coming from behind one of the bookcases. I knew it was a spider and judging by the size of its leg, I figured it was at least 8 feet long. Not wanting to see the rest of it, I tried hard to wake myself up. I had another FA, and I awoke in one of the castle bedroom beds. 

I got up and heard a loud thumping noise getting closer and closer. The dwarf said, "Yep, you've done it now. here he comes to lock you up!" I took off through the castle and looked back as I ran through room after room. I saw the beast chasing after me. He wasn't animated, he was a mix between a huge muscular werewolf and a mad bull. I saw a round opening in one of the walls and climbed into it. it was a cave just wide enough to stand in. I took off running down the cave and got an eerie feeling that something was watching me. 

About that time, my perspective changed and I was in third person. I saw the beast chasing behind me and to my horror Shelob (giant spider from Lord of the Rings) chasing after the Beast. The beast stopped and turned around quickly catching Shelob off guard. he then began to pummel her with claws and haymakers. She was quickly beaten to a pulp and I had another FA. I awoke back in the castle bed. 

I stood up and heard a knock on the door. The door handle turned slowly and with a quick dramatic entrance Gandolf burst intot he room. He said something I can't remember and I said, "Gandolf I need you to take me to see..." Gaandolf interrupted and said, "To see the white wizard?" I said, "No to..." He interrupted again and said, "Ah to Mordor!" I got frustrated and raised my voice, "No damnit! To the Lighthouse of Alexandria!" He looked at me and said, "Oh right, of course." He summoned a broom and said, "Here hop on the front. He then climbed onto the back of the broom and just before taking off, he squeezed my ass. I said, "WTF! Do not do that again!" He said he was sorry. 

We were soaring through a futuristic looking city at night. Rain was pouring down and it felt awesome against my face. I suddenly felt hot air by my ear and looked over and saw Gandolf leaning in and breathing on me heavily. I back handed him in the face and told him to, "Back the f*** off!" I couldn't wait to get off the broom, but I wanted to find the Lighthouse first. After a few fast turns we rounded a harbor and I saw an absolutely breath taking site. The Lighthouse was at least 1,000 feet high. There were small windows located all up and down it and one gigantic spotlight at the top that beamed out across the ocean as far as the eye could see. This lighthouse was epic! It was located on its own island, barely large enough to hold it. Gandolf was even stunned. He said, "Oh...my...heavens!" I quickly dove off the broom into the harbor below. I heard a splash behind me and knew Gandolf had jumped in too. 

There were a few swimmers out around me also looking at the lighthouse. One of them said, "She's beautiful ain't she?" He then leapt up out of the water and yelled, "WTF!" I saw Gandolf emerge from under water with a strange grin on his face. The swimmer guy shouted, "The old man just pinched my ass!" Gandolf then proceeded to chase all the swimmers around trying to pinch their asses. I swam toward the lighthouse and it truly seemed to touch the clouds. It was simply awesome. I climbed out of the water at the base of it and unfortunately woke up before i could go inside.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 90: The Worst Vampire Ever*
around 12:30pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I woke up after a series of non-lucids that weren't very interesting. I decided to try and WILD. I used my technique and felt SP on the second position change (about 16 minutes in). I felt vibrations that varied in intensity. My body began a little spinning and I stood up from my bed. My vision was pretty blurry and I tried to clear it up w/ no success. I just went ahead and exited my room by opening the sliding glass door. Once I stepped outside my vision cleared up nicely. I decided to engage in some vampiristic activities. 

I took flight and searched for a house. I spotted a perfect one and landed on the roof. I accidentally landed on the edge, slipped, fell and landed on my back on the ground below. I stood up once again and leapt onto the roof. I decided to go down through the chimney. I slid down until I got about halfway and I suddenly became stuck. I couldn't go down any farther even though the chimney was plenty wide enough. I tried everything from shrinking myself, to busting through this invisible barrier, but nothing worked. I climbed back out the top of the chimney and decided to go through the window. I walked around to the back of the house and a small dog started barking at me. 

I quickly flew across the yard and sunk my fangs into the dogs spine. It let out a yelp and then was immediately paralyzed. I sucked a little blood out, but I kept getting hair in my mouth so I stopped. I then flew back to the house and attempted to burst through the bedroom window. I could see the couple sleeping in their bed. I backed up a few yards and flew as fast as I could into the window. When I busted through, only the upper half of my body made it through, my legs were still outside. The people now woke up and I pulled and struggled my way into the room. I stood up in the bedroom and flew at the man in front of me. 

I attempted to sink my teeth into his neck whenever an unknown forcefield once again stopped me from reaching his neck. The guy shoved me away and it felt like someone had grabbed the back of my neck and pulled me through the air out of the house. I looked quickly around, but there was nothing there. I thought, "WTF!" I slowly felt myself waking up so I prepared to DEILD.

I thought about this dream today after I woke up, and come up with a pretty interesting theory. Even though I wasn't thinking about it at the time, I believe I couldn't get into the house because my subconscious knows that vampires must be invited in. Lol, pretty crazy.

----------


## KingYoshi

August 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 91: Hogwarts, Yoshi Style!*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Romance_


This was a very vivid dream. It was also one of my favorites thus far. I laid completely still and entered my DEILD. I awoke out in the middle of a field somewhere. I decided I wanted to go to Hogwarts. I walked for a bit and came upon a train station. I looked around and found a panel, much like an elevator panel that you select a floor. I saw the button that said, "Hogwarts Express." I pushed the button and heard a train approaching. The Hogwarts Express pulled up and alot of people began boarding. 

I was pretty excited about this and I stepped onto the train. I walked all the way to the back compartment, which was much larger than the side compartments, and took a seat. A few kids entered after me and sat down. One of them looked up at me and said, "So, how awesome is Hogwarts. I'm a first year!" I saw him staring at my chest, so I looked down and saw a prefect badge. I immediately decided to play along with the dream plot. I said, "It is unlike anything you have ever imagined!" I began talking with the kids around me for a while. I remember there were a couple second years and everyone else in the compartment was first years. I decided that I was a 7th year and I told them so. I noticed the radio was on in the train and it was playing a song. One of the first years said, "What song is this?" I replied, "It is a good one. Listen." I began singing along, "We all live in the land of lucid dreams...land of lucid dreams...land of lucid dreams..." The other kids began singing as well. 

Suddenly our large compartment door slid open and a female prefect walked into the compartment. She said, "Snape sent me back here to watch over you and make sure you aren't teaching the first years "destructive behavior." (she used air quotes). I noticed she was from Slytherin and she was hot! Another female prefect entered. She was a Ravenclaw and she was nothing special to look at (to be nice). The two girls were apparently friends. I decided to mack on the hot chick. I talked to her for a bit and offered/invited myself to give her a massage. I began massaging her neck/back and tried to give her extra pleasure with my mind. She leaned back and whispered to me, "I'm wet." I was immediately turned on and slid my hand up her school robes. I was gently massaging the clit whenever the Ravenclaw girl said, "Haley no! You know what they say about him. They say he is a womanizer and he has been with half the girls in the school!" I replied, "Well, not quite half." I looked at Haley and said calmly, "That was a joke, by the way." She looked at the other girl and said, "I'm sorry, he's got me wet." 

I then lifted her up onto my lap and began making out with her. The Ravenclaw girl stormed out of the compartment. All the young first years were watching us, but I didn't give two shits. Haley got onto her knees and began blowing me. She gave me head for a while and I picked her back up and she sat on me reverse cowboy. After a bit of this, she sat on the seat as I stood up and face fucked her hard. I then jacked off and shot a load all over her mouth, face, and tits. I spread the cum around her face with my cock. After this she went to the bathroom to clean up and I looked at the curious first years and said, "It doesn't always end like that. That was something special for you guys." I laughed to myself as I said it. This lucid was awesome already and I haven't even got to Hogwarts yet. Haley came back into the apartment and took a seat on my lap. I pulled a nice sized blunt out of my robes and lit up. Me, Haley, and the first years passed the blunt around and hot boxed the compartment. Once we were finished Haley got up and said, "We are almost there, I have to go round up my first years." She left and I suddenly got a weird vision/hallucination within my dream. 

(I was looking at a mountain and a small hut appeared and plopped down onto the ground. Up above it a bit, stone walls began building up quickly and formed the Hogwarts castle. The ground dug up on one side and filled with water on the other a giant tree sprung out of the ground). I pretty much had watched Hogwarts and the grounds form, CGI style. I looked at my group and said, "You guys are Gryffindors right?" They all shook their heads, yes. The train stopped and I told them to follow me. I walked them over to the lake where there were many miniature jet skis waiting on them. I thought, "Lol, thats not right. Oh well." I told them that Hagrid would lead them across the lake. I looked around and imagined Hagrid walking up to me. I heard a voice boom, "I'll take 'em from here Zack!" He leaned in and said, "You'll be visi'n me 'n fang la'er won't ya?" I told him I would and I took off for the castle. 

I flew up to the doors, landed and entered. The dream scene swirled and changed to outside of the grounds. I looked behind me and saw a group of first years following me. I walked out onto the lawn and Madam Hooch was there and walked up and said, "They need you in the locker room, Zachary." I said, "Are you sure you don't want to come with me?" I then winked and she blushed and said, "Oh, go on!" I walked into the nearby door and was in a semi-circular room with large square windows that resembled a checker board. A guy I knew, Matt, was standing there wearing his Slytherin green and school robes. I said, "What's up Matt!" He said, "Yoshi! Ready for a new term?" We talked for a bit and suddenly Malfoy walked into the room. He said some kind of snarky comment and I replied, "Go suck a dick Malfoy!" He snarled and walked over to his locker. 

Madam Hooch walked in with her new assistant, who was a hot 6th year chick named Sarah. Oh, and she had big titties. Madam Hooch looked at us and said, "We're a couple brooms short." She then looked at Sarah and said, "I'll show you where they are." I walked into the broom storage with them and said, "Well, Madam, you are looking lovely today." She replied, "Oh I don't have time today Zachary. First Years, first broom lessons are always a struggle." I said, "Well, how about your assistant here? You can give her a few minutes on her first day right?" She looked at me rather sternly and I said, "But, Madam, you can of course visit me anytime you get a bit hor-" She cut me off and said, "Very well, I can spare a few minutes." She left and me and Sarah began making out in the broom closet. She said to me, "I thought we were suppose to stop this?" I then said, "Stop what?" I pulled her shirt off and titty fucked her. After a bit of intercourse I walked back into the locker room. I told Matt to come on up to the Gryffindor common room. I told him I was throwing a welcome back party with lots of weed and fire whiskey! He smiled and looked at Sarah as she walked out of the broom storage buttoning her pants. He said, "Damn! Yosh!" 

We walked out of the room and down a long hallway. We turned and started walking up the stairs. The staircases around me were moving, but the one we were on wasn't. I suddenly felt my body beginning to wake. Instead of fighting it, I just let it happen and prepared to DEILD. I thought hard about the Gryffindor common room. Once I had transitioned, I opened my eyes and to my delight, I was in the Gryffindor common room. There were butterbeer pong tables set up and lots of food and drinks everywhere. A girl walked up to me and I knew somehow that this was my girlfriend. I took her hand and began walking her up the stairs. Matt shouted, "You gonna get in on this pong?" I said, "Yeah, just gotta take care of something first!" I shot him a wink and he smiled and said, "Well, get on with it! We aren't going to lose a single match today!" 

I walked up into the room and over toward the four poster that I deemed my own. I layed her down gently kissing her neck and slowly penetrated her. After some slow intimate sex. I got off inside her (I decided that she was on the pill and this was o.k.) she walked into the bathroom to clean-up and then we walked back down to the party. There were many more people in the common room now, there were Gryffindors of course, and even some Ravenclaws, and some Slytherins also. I didn't see any Hufflepuffs though. I began greeting everyone giving them names as I did. Four different times, four different girls smiled and said "hey" to me as they licked their lips. I gave them each a devious smile and shifted my eyes toward my girlfriend and then winked. They all smiled back and checked me out hardcore. 

I walked up to a guy and said, "Jamaal! What's going on man!" He turned around and said, "Oh shit! Yoshi, what's up man!" I looked at him and said, "Aite Jamaal, be honest with me. I'm trying to catch up to your "number." How many girls did you rail this summer? And did you just bang some witches or did you get some muggles too. Because, I hit a little of each!" He gave a chuckle and fist pounded me. He then said, "Motha F***er, I stuck my dick between the bars at a muggle zoo and f***ed a primate!" I laughed hard and said, "Your a nasty motha f***er, you know that right?" He laughed and I turned and saw his twin brother sitting beside us on a chair. I said, "Teo, my man! You didn't witness that sh** did you?" Teo said, "Unfortunately, yeah I did!" We all laughed again and Teo said, "Yosh come over here and hit this." I took a hit and my head suddenly went numb. My eyes began rolling around in my head. I said, "What the f*** was that?" He said, "Weed...with a little LSD!" 

I walked over to the food table and grabbed a strawberry mountain dew. It was awesome. I fixed a plate of munchies and I saw JT and walked up to him. I said, "JT! whats up?" He said, "Me and Jamaal are just talking a little Quidditch. Talking some Three-Peat!" I said, "Damn right we are gonna three-peat!" I talked to them for a bit and gathered that I was the star Keeper, JT was the seeker, Teo and Jamaal were the chasers along with my friend Cliff and we had to hold tryouts for the new beaters. I awoke as I began to play butterbeer pong with Matt.

----------


## AURON

that was a nice long lucid man, going to hogwarts had to be a blast  :smiley:

----------


## Freemorph1

Dang that was pretty long man! I loved it. I love all of your lucids. Your DJ was the first i ever read here on DV and you inspire me alot from your success man. Keep on dreamin!

----------


## CanceledCzech

Holy fuck. Dude, I'm practically speechless. So epic. That alone inspires me to try hardcore to lucid. So fucking funny.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that was my longest LD to date. Glad you guys enjoyed it!

----------


## KingYoshi

August 29, 2009
*Lucid Dream 92: Fuzzy...*
around 2:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I decided to take an afternoon nap. I laid down and did my usually WILD technique. I hit SP on the first position change and began to feel my body sliding around the room. Once it stopped I opened my eyes and stood up. I did a quick nose pinch and I had indeed succeeded. I noticed my dreamscape was incredibly fuzzy and nothing I did would clear it up. I decided to proceed with the dream. I walked out of my basement door and I saw my dad standing out in the yard. It was night time, but he had a weird sun hat on and sunscreen on his nose. He looked at me and said, "Fuzzy!" I said, "What?" He pointed all around and said, "It is very fuzzy out here! Why don't you clear it up!" I said, "I tried, but it didn't work." He said, "What did you try?" I then said, "I don't have time for this!" I turned and immediately took flight. 

I had trouble flying however and crashed to the ground below. I sat up and noticed a trampoline beside me. I decided to see how high I could jump on it. I hopped up, but my legs instantly became jelly-like. I couldn't jump at all. I got off the trampoline rather frustrated and my dad was standing beside me again. He said, "You call that jumping?" I told him, "I bet you 100$ I can fly." He then said, "What the hell? Son, you been smoking that grass?" I then took flight, but flew into a powerline that had plastic cups glued to it. The cups covered every inch of the powerline. I hung from it by one hand and said, "See I told you I could fly." Dad said, "Well, If thats what you call flying, then so be it." I decided not to even argue. I was trying to spin and return to hogwarts when I was suddenly awoken by one of my roommates.

----------


## dzid

Dude your DJ motivates me to learn Lucid Dreaming  ::banana::

----------


## CanceledCzech

Ahaha, that must have been frustrating.

----------


## KingYoshi

dzid - Glad you are enjoying it!
czech - Oh yeah, super frustrated!



August 30, 2009
*Normal Dream 98: Tempers Flare*
around 10:30am

Category - _???_


I was at a food court with a few of my friends. It was me, Ryano, Jon B, and Chris R. We were all blazed and in line waiting to get our food when we began goofing off. Chris was putting his fingers in his milk and doing the fake sneeze thing, flicking chocolate milk on us. I would hit them in the back of the head with some corn I had in my pocket when they weren't looking. Suddenly the woman behind the counter (who looked like a total bitch anyway) said, "HEY! You guys need to grow up! Your acting like 2 year olds! You don't deserve to be off at midnight!" It was apparently midnight. This immediately pisses me off and I retaliate with, "We aren't bothering you. Why don't you mind your own business. Furthermore, if you were paying more attention to your f***ing job, this line would actually be moving and we would gone by now!" She walks to the back and gets her manager. 

He walks out and says, "Is there a problem sir?" I say, "I'm not the one with the problem. I'm just waiting on my food." He says, "Well, I was told there was a disturbance and-" I cut him off with, "There was no disturbance at all until your worker here, started running her damn mouth." He started telling me what happened and I interrupted again, "I know what happened. I was f***ing here! I don't need to hear you tell me!" He then grabbed a hard plastic tray and slammed it against the wall. He said, "Get out!" He then placed his hand on my back and nudged me toward the door. I went off, "Don't you f***ing touch me! Do not put your f***ing hands on me unless you are ready to fight!" He then shouts, "Well, maybe I am!" I was waiting with my fist balled hoping to god, that he touched me again. I was so overcome with anger that I awoke.

----------


## AURON

> I was waiting with my fist balled hoping to god, that he touched me again. I was so overcome with anger that I awoke.



My mind works that same way when i'm ready to fight someone...I'll give them a mental line, and just hope they cross it, but normally the situation dies down.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Haha, christ dude. Yo, you should have stomped that mother fucker's lights out! Haha

----------


## KingYoshi

August 31, 2009
*Lucid Dream 93: The Falling Tree*
around 2:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _???_


I was outside of an unfamiliar house. I noticed that there were several large dead trees around me. I was now laying down under these trees watching them sway in the wind. I was directly under a particularly large one and I imagined a large branch falling and smashing me. I kept imagining it happen over and over again. I could see it happening every time just as vivid as if it were actually happening. After a few times I noticed that I could actually feel the branch hitting me every time. I stood up and looked where I had been laying and saw about 10 identical branches laying around me. I thought, "Wait a second. That isn't possible." I then reached up and performed a nose pinch RC. I was indeed dreaming. 

I looked around for a second because I had thought all this was, for sure, real. I noticed one of the trees looked like the Whomping Willow. I also noticed that the house was abandoned and boarded up, but there were several cars parked in the driveway. The sky was overcast and cloudy. I saw several clouds spinning in fast, tight circles (possibly in the early stages of a tornado). I leapt from the ground and took flight. As I flew over the street I noticed that the entire town seemed to be abandoned, but everyone had left their vehicles behind. I saw a newspaper blow by in the wind. Suddenly, my entire vision was of the front page of the newspaper. I believe I was still flying above, but I had an extremely vivid vision of the newspaper. The front page had a picture of the "Dark Mark" (smoke/cloud that was shaped like a skull with a snake coming out of the skulls mouth, for those who don't know). It was moving around and glowing slightly in the picture. The headline read, "Voldemort has taken the city!" My vision ended and I was back to flying over the street. I slowly felt my body beginning to wake up. I decided to go for a DEILD. I prepared, but it didn't seem to work. 

I awoke in my bed. I got up and walked into the kitchen where my cousin was getting a glass of milk. I immediately said, "Hey when did you get in?" He told me he had just got there. I talked to him for a while, can't remember what we talked about though. After a while I felt a strange feeling and I suddenly awoke in my bed, for real this time. Lol, damn False Awakening!

----------


## IWillBeLight

I like your dreams, they remind me of mine quite a bit! I have had the Harry Potter dreams alot, they must really get caught somewhere in the psych.

I love how you do the nose pinch RC's, would you suggest doing those during waking quite often to get the process to carry over?

----------


## KingYoshi

> I like your dreams, they remind me of mine quite a bit! I have had the Harry Potter dreams alot, they must really get caught somewhere in the psych.
> 
> I love how you do the nose pinch RC's, would you suggest doing those during waking quite often to get the process to carry over?



Glad you enjoy them! Yeah, nose pinch RCs are the best IMHO. Doing RCs during waking will definately help lead to lucidity! Good Luck!

----------


## CanceledCzech

Yo, that's pretty good man. One thing you should try is RCing upon awakening, that's something I'm trying to do.

----------


## AURON

Son, I told you that you were gonna get lucid!  I read something the other night about how alcohol suppresses something (forgot  :tongue2: ) and helps you stay more aware of whats going on in a dream.  But it's gotta be a good balance....so the recall stays.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



September 1, 2009

Hmm...Nothing last night. Can't even remember a fragment

----------


## CanceledCzech

Too much alcohol?  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Too much alcohol?



Lol, yup!

----------


## AURON

Task of the month is up man...time to pwn that shit.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 94: Hogwarts, Yoshi Style! Part 2*
around 8:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was at a huge field party. There were tons of people there and we were all getting high as gas. There were so many blunts being passed around I couldn't count. At some point I wondered off into the woods to take a piss. I walked a little ways into the woods and saw the Hogwarts Castle on the other side. It immediately triggered my previous lucid and I did a quick nose pinch RC. I was dreaming! I flew across the lake, skimming my hands on top of the water as I crossed. I flew up to the front door and entered. There was a large bulletin with our class schedules posted on it. I saw Emma Watson and my friend Shroomy looking at the board. They were both dressed in their school robes and sporting gryffindor scarfs. I walked up to them and said, "So what do we got this year?" They both said, "Yoshi!" Emma then said, "Where have you been? Class is about to start! We will be late!" I apologized and glanced at the bulletin board. My first class was called, "Medical Magic: The Study and Effects of Magic in Relation to Cancer and other Various Diseases" I thought, "Damn that is a mouthful!" I looked at a few of my other classes and they were, "Double Potions, Troll Stories (Readings), Enchantments 131, and a few others I can't remember." I asked, "What the hell is Troll Stories?" Emma replied, "Remember? It is our volunteer work course. Reading to the young children at St. Mungos" I said, "Oh, right." 

We then took off down the hall toward the staircases. I told Shroomy to go on ahead and tell Professor Hall that me and Emma will be a bit late, prefect duties! Once he left and leaned in to Emma and began kissing her neck. She whispered, "But....but...won't we...get into...trou..." She then quit talking and began breathing heavy. I propped one of her legs up on the staircase hand rail and slid up in her. I noticed many of the pictures/paintings were watching us. Some gave small grunts and left their frames. Others quietly let out snarky comments like, "Geez, get a room." Some watched calmly and some didn't take notice at all. As I was glancing around at all the paintings and thrusting at the same time, I felt the dream getting fuzzy, but I kept pounding away anyway. Soon the dream scene faded and I tried to hold on, but no success. 



September 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 95: Dining Cinema*
around 11:00am
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I was having a normal dream that I was on the show, "Beauty and the Geeks". I was apparently one of the beauties. There were good looking men and women, and also geek men and women. I don't remember much about the dream, except I became lucid right at the end and once I began to wake, I prepared to DEILD. Once I had smoothly transitioned through DEILD, I noticed I was in a large Dining Theatre. It was very fancy and everyone around me was wearing tuxedos and elegant dresses. There was a large chandelier in the middle of the large room. I decided to try and get out of there. I looked at the giant theatre screen and decided to try and jump "into" it. I hit the screen and fell back down to the ground. I tried it one more time, but failed again. I tried to teleport next. I spun on the spot, but just ended up in the same place. I tried to jump and spin but no luck there either. I flew around the dining area for a minute looking for an exit. I didn't see one. Suddenly a guy flagged me down and I walked over to see what he wanted. He was wearing a Dallas Cowboys jersey and I immediately said, "How 'bout them Cowboys!?!" He looked at me and said, "Superbowl this year!" I agreed and he then began to ramble, "You know WVU's coach got screwed this year. He didn't mean to get that recruiting violation! That was a load of bullshit." As the man rambled on, I looked over his shoulder and saw an exit sign and a door. I told the man, "Good talk." I then flew toward the door, but awoke during my flight.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 2, 2009
*Normal Dream 99: Searched!*
around 12:30pm

Category - _WTF_


I was riding around with Cortni and Adam. They were apparently dating. I thought this was rather weird and unlikely, but I didn't think on it long enough. I saw a cop pass by and he turned around. He drove up behind us and flipped his lights on. I knew we weren't speeding and I thought, "WTF?" We got pulled over and he told us to step outside. We all got outside and he began patting me down. He combed over me two or three times, clearly believing he would find something. I got aggrevated after the third time he checked my jacket. I said, "Look there is nothing in there. You have looked twice before. You think magically there will be something this time?" He told me to shut my mouth before he took me. He then quickly checked Adam and didn't check Cortni at all. He used his walky talky, just out of ear shot. 

He came back and said, "You are to follow me to meet an additional officer who will inspect your car." I asked, "What exactly are you trying to find? Clearly you think that I am the one involved in illegal activities. Seems how you checked me 3 times and barely checked these two at all." I paused for a second then looked at the car we were in. "This isn't even my vehicle. If it wasn't on me what makes you think it is in a car thats not even mine? This is the problem with cops around here. Party on the weekends, f*** underage girls, and harass someone you don't even know. Why don't you f***ing cut your losses and leave us alone. Because, just so you know, your not going to find sh**!" I awoke as we were following the cop. 



September 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 96: Feast!*
around 2:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I laid down and performed my usual WILD technique. After some brief HI, I slipped into SP. I awoke in the bedroom of my old house. I walked out into the hall and opened the nearest door. My sister was in the bed sleeping. I tried not to disturb her, but the door suddenly fell of the hinges and crashed! She woke with a jolt and so did her newborn, who i had just now noticed was in a crib on the far wall. I took off running and dove headfirst out of the window. I landed outside as I heard my sister yelling, "What the hell are you doing! Look at my room!" I flew downtown and arrived at a large store. I suddenly felt myself waking and I attempted to hold on. I awoke in my bed. I knew I was dreaming, not sure how, but I knew. I did a nose pinch RC and was excited to have conquered the FA. 

I quickly dove headfirst out my window and entered flight. I flew downtown to the same building as before. I walked inside and noticed it was an all you can eat buffet! I decided to pig out. There were delicious strawberry cheescake squares, french toast, sausage, bacon, lobster, shrimp, and fries. I grabbed a lobster tail and dipped it into hot garlic butter. It was absolutely amazing! I took the cheesecake squares and dipped them into the hazelnut flavored syrup. Food has never tasted more delicious. What surprised me was, after eating alot of food, I felt very full. I didn't want to eat anymore, lol. I awoke slowly after.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Ah, what the fuck, dude. I shouldn't have read your last dream, I'm starving, and that totally made it worse xD

----------


## KingYoshi

September 3, 2009
*Lucid Fragment*

I got pretty drunk last night, but I managed to WILD in the morning. I felt SP and soon enough, I was standing in my room. I dove headfirst out of my window and the dream scene became extremely blurry. Before I could clear things up, I awoke from the dream.

----------


## AURON

lol, you clown =P

----------


## CanceledCzech

Rofl, i'm pretty drunk right now.

----------


## KingYoshi

Been in Charlottesville, VA the past couple days. Was drunk and high the entire time. Don't remember any of the dreams now, but they weren't very interesting anyway. Failed a WILD attempt yestaerday morning. Ready to get some sleep, lol.

----------


## AURON

sounds like my weekend  :tongue2:

----------


## CanceledCzech

lol  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

September 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 100: DV Survivor Man*
around 2:00am

Category - _Adventure_


Well I laid down and attempted to WILD with my usual technique. However, I failed and fell asleep normally. I was in some kind of warehouse with a group of people I didn't really recognize, but I felt I knew all of them. Suddenly the "Survivor Man" shows up and walks over toward our group. He says, "Welcome Dream Views members to, 'Survivor Man: Dream Views.'" He then told us that we would split up in teams of two and compete against each other. He was apparently going to oversee the competition, provide some help in the form of advice/knowledge, and make sure no one dies, lol. The way it worked was, last team standing wins. We just survived in the wilderness and if we couldn't take it anymore, we could drop out of the competition and go home. We all put our names into a hat. 

I drew out of the hat first and drew, "WakingNomad." I can't remember many more of the teams except, Akono & Czech, Jeff777 & Abra, and Cacophony & Anonymoose. There were some more members there (about 30 people in total), but I can't remember which ones. We all got a tent and then set off into the woods. Me and Nomad went for the closest body of water and set up camp. It was beside a large creek. Nomad immediately suggested looking for food early and seeing what we are up against. I agreed and began creating a fishing pole. I used a large piece of bamboo that I had found close by. I stabbed a hole toward the top of the line and tied a long, thin but sturdy vine, through the hole. All I needed was to find something for a hook. We walked around looking for something when we came upon an old fence. I pulled out my pocket knife (we were all given one) and slowly cut off some barbed wire from the fence. I fixed it to the end of the vine and now had a fishing pole. 

We walked back to the creek and checked the banks for earthworms. Eventually we dug some up and I place it on my homemade hook. I held the pole as I walked along the bank looking for any usefull food source. We picked some dandelions and I found two turtles. We also found some grasshoopers and a large bullfrog. I was still fishing, but hadn't caught anything yet whenever Cacophony approached us from the bank and said, "There is a better fishing hole down this way guys! Anonymoose has caught 4 already." We greeted Cacophony and walked down to the fishing hole. I awoke during the walk.

----------


## AURON

hell yeah bro...nice dream.  and czech is right.  we would have murdered the comp.  when you would have been looking for fish and all that shit, me anc czech would have had a deer gutted and cleaned by then  :tongue2:

----------


## CanceledCzech

> September 7, 2009
> *Normal Dream 100: DV Survivor Man*
> around 2:00am
> 
> Category - _Adventure_
> 
> 
> Well I laid down and attempted to WILD with my usual technique. However, I failed and fell asleep normally. I was in some kind of warehouse with a group of people I didn't really recognize, but I felt I knew all of them. Suddenly the "Survivor Man" shows up and walks over toward our group. He says, "Welcome Dream Views members to, 'Survivor Man: Dream Views.'" He then told us that we would split up in teams of two and compete against each other. He was apparently going to oversee the competition, provide some help in the form of advice/knowledge, and make sure no one dies, lol. The way it worked was, last team standing wins. We just survived in the wilderness and if we couldn't take it anymore, we could drop out of the competition and go home. We all put our names into a hat. 
> 
> ...



Haha, kick-ass, dude. Ako and I would pwn all you bitches at that shit. He was in the army and I've had survival training  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

September 7, 2009
*Lucid Dream 97: WILD-ly Unstable*
*WILD*
around 1:00pm

Category - _WTF/Task_


I had awoken this morning and laid back down this evening. I immediately felt some random SP come on. I thought, "Yup, its go time!" I laid still and my SP lasted quite a long time. I began seeing through my eye lids in short periods followed by periods of darkness. I could hear somebody talking just above my head. It was muffled and sounded like it was coming from the closet. Suddenly I heard a door hinge sqeak and heard a man yelling in extreme anger. My heart began to race a bit, but I quickly calmed down when I noticed the voice was my own. This was truly a strange HH. I could see myself looking down at my own body and yelling at me to get up and fight. I was now not frightened at all, but in complete awe at what was going on. Suddenly, I saw the hallucination of myself swing its leg back and kick me in my side. It repeatedly kicked me over and over. It didn't hurt, but I could most definately feel it. Suddenly, my vision blurred and restored itself. I decided it time to enter the dream world.

I sat up and took off for my window. I dove headfirst out of it and attempted to take flight. My vision was still fairly blurry and seemed to be fading in and out. I could hear the damn dvd menu music and I tried hard to block it out and ignore it. I had a lot of trouble flying and decided to give it up. I walked over toward a large tree that had a small group of people under it. I remembered the task of the month. My vision was fairly clear, but everyones face was distorted and looked rather frightening. I ignored these oddities and told one of the people to watch what I was about to do. I looked up toward the tree and raised both of my hands into the air. A huge rush of wind burst through the tree and removed every leaf from it. My vision distorted horribly for a few seconds and then returned to its normal state. Large, neatly seperated piles of leaves were now scattered below the tree's bare limbs. Everyone faces were now clear, but I noticed that they all had adult bodies with young children's faces (like 9 or 10 year olds). It was truly an odd site. 

All of them began cheering and jumping in and out of the leaf piles. I walked over to an undisturbed leaf pile, reached my hands inside and abruptly thrust them to the sky. All the leaves in the pile shot up and reclaimed their place on the tree limbs. The adult/kids all began yelling at me and calling me an a**hole and a few other, more explicit, names. My vision kept blurring badly, in and out as I walked around to the other piles of leaves. I rubbed my hands together which didn't work very well and continued walking around throwing more piles back into the tree. I heard the dvd menu music once more and couldn't hold on any longer. I had a false awakening that fooled me and then I awoke for good shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 7, 2009
*Lucid Dream 98: Swamp Pond Jamboree*
*DILD*
around 2:30pm

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I was sitting in the back of a classroom. I looked around and noticed that I had no idea who any of the other students were. I looked to my left and saw a small concession stand in the classroom with us. It was complete with a popcorn machine and young high school worker running it. I thought this seemed very odd and then I suddenly couldn't remember how or even why I was in this classroom. I performed a quick nose pinch RC and wasn't surprised to find out I was dreaming.

I walked out of the room and noticed that this dream was extremely vivid. I saw some stacked half-crates of two liter Mountain Dew bottles and I was amazed at how realistically the light reflected off the bottles. I noticed the area I was in looked more like a department store than a school. I reached out to feel the bottles and noticed my hands were funny looking. I held both hands out in front of my face and noticed that most were normal, but my index was very crooked and my ring finger was short and stubby compared to the others. I looked away and looked back a few times and every time my fingers changed. All but two of them remained normal every time. One was always crooked and one was always stubby. I flew down a long aisle and the store had turned into a grocery store/mall. I saw my friend Cliff and J-Dub walking toward one of the registers up front. 

I flew up to them and noticed that J-Dub had a UVA football jersy on with the #7. They told me to follow and we past the register and I saw a few more people I knew. We all sat down in a circle at the front of the store. I looked around and noticed there were circles of people scattered all over the store. J-Dub said, "You like the jersey? Matt Schaub baby!" He then laughed, I knew he wasn't a UVA fan and I asked him why he had it on. He said, "Me and Cliff just won it in a card game." I looked around the circle and noticed it contained Myself, J-Dub, Cliff, B-Diddy, Shawn, & Mike B. I looked back at J-Dub and the number on his jersey had changed to 10. I said, "J, how the hell did you change into a Jamal Sewell jersey so fast?" He laughed and said, "Well all be damned!" I turned to everyone and said, "Look at J's jersey it changed to 10." When I turned back however he now had on a Mikell Simpson jersey, #5. Everyone said, "WTF?" Now J's jersey had no numbers at all on it and I told them it was because we were all lucid dreaming. 

I told Cliff to do a nose pinch RC and he did. He said, "Yup, we are definately dreaming!" I told them that we all should fly around the store. Brandon flipped a coin and called heads. It was tails, so he said, "Well, its not meant for me today, I got some other stuff to attend to." He then left and the rest of us took flight. We flew around the store for a minute and then out of the front door. We all flew down the highway. I was flying so low that my shirt was skimming the top of the road. Every now and then a car would be coming head on and I would barrel roll out of the way just in time. The road ahead curved sharp left, but I shouted, "Lets take the shortcut!" So we didn't turn with the road and instead flew into the woods. Past the road, the woods sunk down into a deep pit/valley. I flew down to the bottom and landed followed shortly by the rest of my friends. 

There was a large pond located at the bottom of the valley. I decided to try and fly over it, but I crashed into the muddy bank before even reaching the pond. Some old guy walked up to me and said, "That there is the black lagoon! No one goes in there!" I looked at the pond and noticed there were tons of algae and dead plants floating within and on top of the water. The pond seemed very deep, I could see about 20 feet down, but then it was all darkness. I looked in the woods beside me and saw, what I thought was big foot walking toward me. When the figure got closer it formed into my friend Scooter. He had a brown hooded robe on and was holding a light saber. I said, "Scooter? Is that you?" He replied, "Yes it is I, Obi Scooter Kenobi!" He then swished his lightsaber through the air. I laughed to myself and walked around the edge of the pond. It was very muddy and I my feet sunk a foot or two with each step. 

I noticed there were lots of unfamiliar people gathered on the banks with banjos and tamborines. They all began playing their instruments and singing the song, "Total Eclipse of the Heart." The instruments didn't sound like banjos and tamborines though, it sounded like a full scale orchestra. I began singing along with them and dancing my way around the pond. Once the song was over, everyone turned and faced the opposite bank and bowed. 

I looked over and saw a person tied up by ropes, lying on the ground. Their mouth was taped shut, but they seemed to be struggling. One guy was still standing and pointing at the sacrifice saying, "Beloved demon of the pit! Take this sacrifice as our gift for your protection!" I then noticed that there were large game board like squares surrounding the pond. Suddenly the water began to stir and a giant green goblin like head surfaced. It then outstretched its arm and snatched the sacrifice faster than a cobra strike and disappeared beneath the water once again. I thought, "Wow, that was 'It From the Pit, WTF?" "It From the Pit", was an old board game that I owned when I was very young. I then felt my body slowly wake, and I tried to DEILD, but failed.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 8, 2009
*Lucid Dream 99: Sex on the Docks*
*DILD*
around 10:00am

Category - _Romance/WTF_


I was at a fairly small marina and walking around the docks. There seemed to be a small party going on and I was sipping on a nattie light. Suddenly, a group of guys began cheering and gathering at the end of one of the docks. I walked out to the end and saw that a large muscular guy was smacking around a much smaller guy who looked scared out of his mind. People around were just watching as the poor guy begged and said, "I didn't do anything! Stop! Stop it!" I jumped into the middle and told the larger guy this, "Hey! WTF is wrong with you? Beating up on that poor guy half your size?" He looked at me and said, "Stay the f*** out of it or your next!" I smiled and said, "That was what I was hoping to hear." 

The guy turned to me and we began fighting. He swung a few wild punches and I instantly knew he didn't know how to fight. After one of his wild swings I caught him with a short jab that stunned him for a half second. I then come across with a right and laid his a** out on the dock. I hovered over him and said, "You picked the wrong guy to f*** with!" The small guy who was getting beat on began to laugh and I noticed he was Casper the ghost and he was hovering above the ground. He said, "You fool! Now "he" will be after you." He continued to laugh and I said, "Well, whoever "he" is can come on down right now if he wants a go. The big guy and the small guy got up and floated off through the walls of the nearby abandoned house. One of the other guys turned to me and said, "Dude, are you crazy? You just picked a fight with ghosts!" I sat back and thought, "Ghosts? What the f*** is going on here?" I then suspected it was a dream and performed a nose pinch RC. I was indeed dreaming, but the environment had seemed so real at first. 

I turned and saw an extremely gorgeous blond sitting on the edge of the dock with her feet dangling off into the water. I just walked up and began making out with her. I backed off for a second and allowed her to speak. She said, "Take me." In a sort of sexy whisper. Me and her then entered the lake and began having sex underwater. I remember pounding her as hard as my hips could possibly pound, lol. At some point the scene changed and me and her were f***ing inside of the marina store. At one point she stopped and said, "I think your dick just broke." I looked down, but everything seemed normal. I showed her and then we went back at it. I pulled out and began face f***ing her while I was fingering her with my big toe. She began to get off. I performed oral on her as she was orgasm(ing?) and I remember her getting extremely wet during this time. I awoke sometime after.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Hahaha, nice dude. I'd love to kick someone's ass in a dream.

----------


## AURON

every action movie should end the way your dream did.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 9, 2009
*Normal Dream 101: Fresh!*
around 10:00am

Category - _WTF_


I was in an upstairs bedroom and a lady walked up the steps and told me, "Boy you better hurry up and get ready for school!" It was "Aunt Vivian" from the show, "Fresh Prince of Bel air." I was apparently the fresh prince. I grabbed a carry out box of shrimp that was on my bedside table and ate a few while I put on clothes for school. Aunt Vivian and Uncle Phil left and I decided to skip school and go hang out with Jazzy Jeff. I hopped into the Escalde and drove off. I was still munching on the shrimp whenever I turned around a sharp curve. There was a large power company utility vehicle parked in the middle of the road. I swerved to miss, but I scraped all the way down the side of it and it cut a huge gash into the Escalde. I got out and examined the damage. One of the people who lived right across from the wreck came outside and I asked me if I was ok. I said, "Yeah, I'm ok. For now. But, Uncle Phil is going to kill me!" 

The dream flashed ahead and I was in the kitchen as Uncle Phil was yelling at me, "Why weren't you going to school Will?" Aunt Vivian said, "Phil, it wasn't his fault! Lets just be glad Will is ok." I said, "Yeah Uncle Phil, I could've died. That turn on Jefferson is brutal!" Uncle Phil's anger began to intensify, "Jefferson? What were you doing on Jefferson! You suppose to be going to school!" I thought, "Uh oh..." I quickly said, "Well, you know Uncle Phil, I've always liked to take the long way around. Take in some of the sites and just enjoy what life has to offer." He shouted back, "Oh nonsense! You were going to ditch school again weren't you? You were headed over to Jazz's!" I awoke at this time.

----------


## AURON

> September 9, 2009
> *Normal Dream 101: Fresh!*
> around 10:00am
> 
> Category - _WTF_
> 
> 
> I was in an upstairs bedroom and a lady walked up the steps and told me, "Boy you better hurry up and get ready for school!" It was "Aunt Vivian" from the show, "Fresh Prince of Bel air." I was apparently the fresh prince. I grabbed a carry out box of shrimp that was on my bedside table and ate a few while I put on clothes for school. Aunt Vivian and Uncle Phil left and I decided to skip school and go hang out with Jazzy Jeff. I hopped into the Escalde and drove off. I was still munching on the shrimp whenever I turned around a sharp curve. There was a large power company utility vehicle parked in the middle of the road. I swerved to miss, but I scraped all the way down the side of it and it cut a huge gash into the Escalde. I got out and examined the damage. One of the people who lived right across from the wreck came outside and I asked me if I was ok. I said, "Yeah, I'm ok. For now. But, Uncle Phil is going to kill me!" 
> 
> The dream flashed ahead and I was in the kitchen as Uncle Phil was yelling at me, "Why weren't you going to school Will?" Aunt Vivian said, "Phil, it wasn't his fault! Lets just be glad Will is ok." I said, "Yeah Uncle Phil, I could've died. That turn on Jefferson is brutal!" Uncle Phil's anger began to intensify, "Jefferson? What were you doing on Jefferson! You suppose to be going to school!" I thought, "Uh oh..." I quickly said, "Well, you know Uncle Phil, I've always liked to take the long way around. Take in some of the sites and just enjoy what life has to offer." He shouted back, "Oh nonsense! You were going to ditch school again weren't you? You were headed over to Jazz's!" I awoke at this time.



Man, and I thought dreaming about being spider-man was weird.

----------


## CanceledCzech

> One of the people who lived right across from the wreck came outside and I asked me if I was ok. I said, "Yeah, I'm ok. For now. But, Uncle Phil is going to kill me!"



*Laugh Track*

I've never watched the Fresh Prince, but that sounds like it could have been a real episode.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



September 10, 2009
*Normal Dream 102: Drunk Driving*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I was at the old annex gym. We were playing basketball and taking vodka shots. It was me, JT, Cliff, J-dub, and Shawn. I heard a low rumble in the distance. I turned in the general direction and saw a glass door on the back wall. The rumble was outside and it seemed to be getting louder and louder. Suddenly the glass door shatters as B-Diddy busts through it on a 4-wheeler. He began doing doughnuts at hald court. I walked up to him and said, "WTF! Brandon. Why did you just do that?" I then noticed that he was drunk as shit. He was looking around as if I had just offended him and said, "What happened? Why did I do what?" 

We ended up walking to the high school football stadium and Narrows Varsity Football was playing a game. We were standing atop the bleachers and Brandon fell face first down the bleachers and alerted the attention of the police. A cop walks over to where Brandon laid and helped him up. He then said, "Son, have you been drinking?" Brandon said, "Yeah, I bet I could drink you under the table. You wanna go shot for shot?" The cop then said, "Are you the only one who has been drinking here?" Brandon said, "Oh no, Zack (as he pointed me out) has been drinking too!" I was furious and the cop beckoned me to join them. I told him that I hadn't been drinking at all, but the cop was a dick and he handcuffed us both and walked us to the cop car. I awoke while trying to convince the cop to let us go.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 11 & 12, 2009

Nothing. In Charlottesville drink'n and smoke'n.



September 13, 2009
*Nightmare 4: Firefly*
around 8:30am

Category - _Horror_


I walked down into the basement and I heard something moving around. I walked to the back and looked around. The basement was dimly lit and the only light was slowly swaying back and forth. A pipe was leaking and I could hear the dripping sound in the background. I looked on top of an old book shelf and saw something strange. There was small human/creature sitting on top of it. The creature was all black and slightly resembled an ape. Its skin seemed extremely rough, uneven, and not unlike a burn victim's. It slowly scanned the room as it reached into a short tree stump that was also sitting on top of the bookcase. It reached in and pulled out, what appeared to be, a glowing orb. It then swallowed the orb and reached for another. It scanned the room, slowly turning its head. 

Suddenly its head stopped and it's eyes met mine. Its eyes slowly turned more evil and its body began to shake slightly. It then began to shake more violently and its eyes seemed to be overcome with feelings of evil and rage. It lunged toward me and let out a blood curdling scream. The creatures mouth was just inches away from my ear screaming loud and long. My heart felt like it had stopped. The scene went black and letters began to glow and form out of the darkness. The word "Firefly" glowed in darkness. I then realized that I was watching a movie trailer on t.v. I was now staring at the tv. I thought "Thank god that wasn't real!" I then glanced to my left and there the creature was two inches from my face. I woke up scared shitless and accidentally fell/rolled out of bed!

----------


## CanceledCzech

Holy shit man, that is terrfying. And that wouldn't happen to be this Firefly, would it?

I ask because of the 'tv trailer'

----------


## Minus

That hundredth lucid sure is taking it's time isn't it?

EDIT: Oh wow, 2 minutes off...

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, the #100 took six days, but here it is...

September 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 100: Happy 100th!*
around 11:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Substance/Romance_


I woke up at some point during the night and decided to attempt a WILD. I failed that attempt and fell asleep normally. I woke around 11:00am and decided to try once more. Shortly after I hit SP. I heard some faint conversations going on around me as I transitioned. Shortly after I stood up and performed a quick nose pinch RC to increase the clarity. It worked pretty well. I had already decided to throw a party for my 100th lucid, so I grabbed the phone and pushed a button on it that said "friends", lol. Apparently, this called all my friends at once. I said, "Party at my house right now! Bring anyone, anything, everyone and everything!" 

A few moments later Cliff, JT, Shawn, Diddy, Keith, Deej, and a few others came through the front door. JT and Shawn were holding several bottles of liquor and Cliff was holding his water bong. Me and Cliff took a few bong hits and everyone was taking shots. I suddenly heard a commotion going on outside. I looked out the window and saw about 100 cars parked in my driveway. There were people everywhere. My house was soon full of people, as was the surrounding yard. There was some music playing, but I didn't really pay much attention to it. I figured I would go and see who all had showed up. 

I walked into the back bedroom and there were four pornstars whom I recognized, but couldn't remember their names. One of them reached out and rubbed her hand on my crotch and said in a slow sexy voice, "We thought we would all give you your present at the same time. Will that be ok?" I replied, "Oh yeah!" *sexual content warning* One began blowing me while I made out with another. The other two began rubbing on each other. I started face f***ing one of them until she gagged. I then bent one of the girls over and a** f***ed her while getting my balls licked by another girl. We continued these pornstar-like activities for a while and then I came on all four of the faces. 

I exited the room and Cliff met me with a gigantic blunt. We puffed on it while we made our way to the living room. On the way to the living room I saw Bugs Bunny, Mike Vick holding a poodle, several clowns, actor Steve Martin, a couple mob bosses, a midget, a magician, and several other outlandish characters that I can't remember. We finally made it to the living room and my friend Matt handed me a large mug. 

I took a sip and tasted a warm, delicious, butterscotch brew. I said, "Butterbeer!" Matt then pointed toward the far wall and I saw 6 kegs of butterbeer. I felt a tap on my shoulder and turned around. Jamaal and Teo (the brothers from my Hogwarts dream) were standing there smiling. "What up guys! Glad ya made it!" I then looked at Jamaal and said, "I just nailed 4 pornstars in the back bedroom. That puts me up 4-0 tonight." Jamaal laughed and said, "Actually it is 4-1. I bent that old lady over the balcony rail as soon as I got here." He pointed over toward the lady and I turned and noticed that it was my grandma. I turned back around laughing my ass off, but Jamaal was gone. Teo said, "He took off for that back bedroom I believe." 

A couple females I know were beckoning me to join them on the deck. I walked out onto the deck and they were both already naked. I banged both of them for a while and walked back inside. I looked over and saw Bugs Bunny doing a keg stand. I laughed and woke just as I was about to join my friend Matt in some butterbeer pong.

----------


## Minus

> I then looked at Jamaal and said, "I just nailed 4 pornstars in the back bedroom. That puts me up 4-0 tonight." Jamaal laughed and said, "Actually it is 4-1. I bent that old lady over the balcony rail as soon as I got here." He pointed over toward the lady and I turned and noticed that it was my grandma.



 :laugh: 


Also happy 100th

----------


## KingYoshi

September 15, 2009
*Lucid Dream 101: Hitmen*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action/WTF_


Me and Lil' Wyane were both hitmen. We were partners and we had a hit on some drug lord in Kansas, lol. We walked up to the guys house and I glanced through the window and saw the guy climbing through his back window. I said, "Oh shit! He's moving!" We took off around the house and saw a huge field. The grass was short, but there were several objects that he could be hiding behind. 

Wayne pulls out a stuffed dummy of himself and places it by the car. He then comes and joins me at the fence line that surrounds the field. We sit for a second and then way throws his voice (like a ventriloquist). The guy peaks out from a hay bail and sees Wayne's decoy way back by the car. He then jumps up and takes off running for the woods. Wayne stands up calmly, pulls out his pistol, and shoots the guy with one shot, and drops him. We walk out to the guy and see if he has a little "bonus" in his wallet. As we were walking toward him the guy sat up and with his last breathe he pulled a small pistol out of his pocket and shot Wayne in the forehead. 

I drew my pistol and put three in the guys face. I then ran over to Wayne and he had died instantly. Suddenly I hear a loud blast and I feel a white hot pain going through my right shoulder. I had been shot. I could see blood pouring out of my wound. I got up and scrambled for cover, but I was hit in the back of my calf this time. I turned and looked to see who had shot me. There was someone wearing a trench coat and a bandana tied around their mouth. He/she was also wearing a phantom of the opera mask over their eyes. I noticed he/she was also holding a large rifle in one hand and a pistol in the other. I was shot five more times. I rolled over thinking, "This is it. My last breathe." However, I didn't die and I actually felt just as alive as I have ever been. I immediately suspected I was dreaming. I did a quick nose pinch RC and let out a huge sigh of relief. 

I got up and demanded the person to take off their mask. He/she followed orders and I saw that the person was my cousin Megan. She began to talk crazy and acted like she was obsessed with killing me. I flew away ignoring her and looked for something to do. I flew high above the ground and looked down at the beautiful landscape. I noticed a large elephant symbol on the ground far below. I flew down towards it and landed. There was an elephant walking around on the ground. Megan was suddenly behind me, but got distracted by something. She said, "Look at this amazing synthetic spider web!" I turned and saw a pretty sweetly designed spider web. It soon took the shape of an elephant as well. I hopped up onto the spiderweb/elephant and road around on it for a little bit. Megan suddenly pulls out a bunch of weird posters that she had made. I looked at them for a bit but got bored and asked her if she wanted to fly. 

I took her outside and her brother (my cousin), Ian, was standing out there. I grabbed her arm and she grabbed Ians. I took off and we flew around for a while. Suddenly, Ian lost grip and fell to the ground. We touched down and helped him up. He said, "Wow! How did I not die?" I said, "It is because you are dreaming!" We then walked over the hill and saw a large barn I decided to explore and see what was inside. I walked in and there were many animals in there. There were deer, goats, sheep, dogs, and lamas. A farm hand walked in through the back of the barn and said, "Wait! Your not massa! Where has he gotten off to? We got a new born to take care of, ya know!" The dream began to fade and I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 16, 2009
*Lucid Dream 102: Vamp Lord*
around 2:30pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I was having dinner with a man and his two sons. The man appeared to be around 50 years old, and the sons were around 25 years old. I was some kind of Drug Lord/Mob Boss and they were there making a deal. We were having dinner and the man lays out an offer and I decline saying, "No way. I want the offer doubled, at the least." The man smirked and said, "Look, you either take our offer or my boys here are going to cause an awful lot of trouble for you in the near future." I said calmly, "I need a drink. Anyone else want something....anything." They didn't respond, but watched me rather intently. 

I walked over to the bar and noticed all I had was gin. I thought, "Where is my vodka? I don't even drink gin. I suspected I was dreaming and I did a quick nose pinch RC to confirm. I was indeed dreaming. I decided to continue the dream plot. I also slipped a meat cleaver inside of my jacket. I walked back up behind the man and sipped my drink and said, "Ah....nothing like drink just before killing." The man raised his head and attempted to turn, but I was much too quick for him. I pulled out the clever and stuck it into his back. I then forced it all the way through his body. I leaned down into his ear and whispered, "I'm sorry my friend, but you have f***ed with the wrong vampire." I then ripped the clever back out and the mans head went face down into his plate. His boys were looking at me with shocked expressions on their faces. I completely froze all body motion and then quickly jumped into the air and made a crazy ninja noise and slammed the clever into the back of the mans neck and severed his head. The head rolled over in front of his sons. 

I began laughing hysterically and binded the boys in the chair with my mind. I then leaned in and began drinking the mans blood from his severed neck. I said, "Now that...that is good drink!" I then flew out of the window and around the block. Unfortunately, I kept crashing into powerlines, lol. I noticed his boys were chasing me, so I did some acrobatic moves on the powerlines and landed on one of thems back. I sank my teeth into his neck just as I felt the dream fading. I immediately prepared to DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 16, 2009
*Lucid Dream 103: Mi Casa*
*DEILD*

Category - _WTF/Romance_


I transitioned smoothly from my previous lucid and found myself standing outside of my house. I leapt up onto the roof and glanced around to find out what to do. I looked down toward the ground and saw a police woman walking around the house. She was wearing a beret and I thought, "Is that Jill Valentine?" I jumped down and said, "Jill?" She turned and sure enough it was Jill Valentine from the Resident Evil series. She said, "Why haven't you come to visit me yet?" I just ignored this strange comment and leaned in to kiss her. We began making out and I removed her shirt. I got her on her knees and she began blowing me. I then titty f***ed her for a while and then took off her pants. I lifted her up and banged her against the wall. Afterwords I came on her face and then took flight. 

I flew toward downtown. I saw a large palace and decided to check it out. An attractive asian lady was standing at the entrance with a clip board. I saw people moving in boxes and whatnot. It was a beautiful palace with marble, gold, emeralds, rubys, and diamonds decorated throughout. I asked the lady who lived here and she replied, "We rent rooms here." I then said, "Well, I would like to buy the entire palace. How much is that going to run me?" She laughed and said, "That would be 1.2 billion dollars." I immediately said, "Done. I hope you will accept cash." She had her mouth open and seemed stunned. I asked, "Can I borrow your phone?" and she handed it to me without saying a word. I pushed random buttons and an old lady answered. 

I said, "Yes, may I speak to Jessica please." The old lady to me to "Hang on just a second." Soon I heard Jessicas voice at the other end. I said, "Jess will you do me a favor tell Cliff that I need a favor from him." She said sure, and asked what it was. I said, "I need him to have my plane fully loaded and brought downtown to me." She asked, "What have you bought now?" I responded, "I just bought the Palace downtown." She seemed excited and said, "How much should I tell him to bring?" I told her about 2 billion. She said, "Geez Zack! 2 billion! Ok I'll tell him as soon as he gets out of the shower. I then hung up and began to make a move on the hot lady with the clipboard. My dream soon faded and I awoke.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Shit dude, that is nice, seems like you're getting good at this.

----------


## AURON

another task out of the way man...nice.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 18, 2009
*Lucid Dream 104: Salty, yet Sweet!*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action/Exploration_


I was at some large, fancy, dinner party. We all had suites on and the food looked extremely expensive. I wasn't very hungry, so I ate a few bites and then got up from the table. I walked back into, what appeared to be, a large conference room. I saw Shawn, a few kids, and some other men standing around talking about football. I joined them and we talked for a few moments. I was a younger version of myself. I would guess around 16 years old. One of them men presented a football and suggested a quick game. We pushed all the chairs and tables up against the wall and had ourselves a nice sized playing area. 

Shawn and a few men were on one team, me, one man, and a few 12-16 year olds were on mine. The won the coin toss and got the ball first. The very first play, I picked of the pass (interception) and took it to the house (scored a touchdown). Suddenly another guy walks into the room. It is a much younger version of NFL reciever, Andre Johnson. He is around 18. He joins the other team and their very next play, he catches a long bomb for a touchdown. I wasn't guarding him, and I said to him, "I pomise you, that won't happen again. I'm on you now." He laughed and said, "Don't you know who I am? I'm going to Miami. To play wide reciever." I replied, "Oh I know exactly who you are." 

Now we have the ball and I take a hand off, juke a few of the old guys and then lower my shoulder and run over Johnson to score another touchdown. The next series, they throw to Johnson four straight times. I deflected the first two, laid a big hit that caused him to drop the pass, and then pick off the fourth down throw and take it to the house again. On the kickoff and I sprinted as hard as I could and put Johnson on his back. He got mad and jumped and ran at me. I lowered my shoulder just in time to stalemate the hit. He then yells, "Come on! Hit me!" We both take off running at full speed and lower our shoulders. I knock Andre into the air and against some chairs and the wall. He breaks his collarbone and his kneecap. I quickly call an ambulance and the paramedics come in and load him onto the stretcher. 

I tell him that I am sorry and he says, "Your ok by me man. What do they call you anyway?" I said, "I'm just Zack." He said, "Well, that won't do, Thunder. I'll call you Thunder." I walk outside with him and say, "Don't worry man. Your going to be a big time NFL reciever someday!" I then realize that I must be dreaming, because I seem to be in the past (even though it is fake, lol). I do a nose pinch and sure enough, I'm dreaming. 

I knew I had been in this dream a long time already, but I tried not to worry about waking up. I wondered what to do when a couple of kids beckon me toward them. I walk over and jump in the car with them. I am still my 16 year old self and these kids seem to be around the same age. One of the dads is driving. A girl offers me an icecream bar, but I decline. I then glance at the icecream and it looks very familiar. I ask, "Wait, is that Sea-salt icecream?" The girl tells me that it is, and I say, "Maybe I will have some of that icecream." She then hands be the icecream bar (which is on a stick, btw). I lick it and the flavor is amazing. It is slightly salty at first, but it had an unbelievable flavor. It is very hard to describe. It had a very sweet after taste and melted quickly in my mouth. It had sort of a faint vanilla flavor, but it was very faint. After eating the whole thing I asked the driver, "So should we get this baby in the air?" He replied, "Oh, are you lucid as well?" I said, "Yes sir! Let's do it!" 

Me and him both concentrated and was able to fly the car with relative ease. We were swerving around trees and dipping up to the clouds and down, just inches above the road. After a while the driver said, "Well I guess we better follow the moose." I chuckled to myself at this strange comment and then looked ahead. There was, indeed, a moose flying in front of us. We followed it for a bit and it soon landed. We were about to land with it, when I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 19, 2009
*Normal Dream 103: Final Disasters, The End of the World*
around 2:00pm

Category - _Action/Tragedy_


I was in downtown Rich Creek. The rain was pouring and apparently had been for days. I was in my car with the radio on and I heard the broadcaster say, "This hurricane has reportedly reached 12x's the second largest hurricane in history. It is 1 of 5 hurricanes currently striking the U.S. I fear this may be the end of times!" The road that I'm driving on is under 2 feet of water. My car suddenly dies, and won't start again. I hop out and begin wading toward my house, which is up a decently large hill. As I wade, I see my dad and his friend Cliff traversing the hill. I catch up to them and they tell me that their cars have brokedown as well. 

I glance up into the sky and see a funnel cloud forming. It is truly massive. The tornado touches down off into the distance. I feel the wind pick up and glance to my left. About 100 yards away I see two more tornadoes heading in our general direction. We make our way up the hill and are closing in on our house. Suddenly the massive F5 tornado changes direction and is heading right for our house. I don't dare try and beat it to the house, so we sit back and watch. The other two tornadoes (F3 and F1) are also gunning in the direction of our house. A few moments later, all three tornadoes strike the house at the exact same time. The house is ripped to pieces, instantly! All three tornadoes combine in a strange, violent twisting motion and create an enormous funnel cloud. My dad cuts on his handheld radio and the broadcaster says, "Make your way to the Swamp Store for any needed shelter or provisions." We decided to take of for the store. 

I pull out a pack of wood tip Black & Milds and hand one to my dad. Me and dad light our cigars up and I offer one to Cliff. He says, "No thank you. I don't smoke." I then said, "You only live once and right now, it appears to be very close to the end." He replies, "Oh, what the hell. Hand me one of those bad boys!" We make our way through the crowded, panick-stricken streets, and into the store. I browse through the store looking for supplies when I suddenly hear a muffled, but loud buzzing. I look up and see thousands of bees entering the store through the ventilation ducts. I take off running toward the entrance/exit of the store. The bees look like a yellow jacket and wasp hybrid. They are large in size and numbers. A couple flew up my shirt and stung my back. I finally made it out of the store while only managing to be stung about 6 times. I looked back through the windows of the store and couldn't see anything due to the mass quantity of bees that now inhabited it. I awoke shortly after.



September 19, 2009
*Normal Dream 104: Troubled Eyes*
around 3:00pm

Category - _Tragedy_


I was talking to my dad and he noticed that my eyes were behaving strangely. He told me that my pupil would fade every now and then, plus I had several other small black dots moving around in my sclera (white area of the eye). The dream skipped ahead. We were at the eye doctors office and he was talking to me, "You have an extremely rare eye disease. This is actually only the third documented case. There seems to be nothing we can do for you. You have about 6 weeks before you will go completely blind. I was devastated by the news. I decided that I would no longer take sight for granted. I looked around and began taking mental pictures of my surroundings. I never wanted to forget how beautiful everything was. I walked outside and looked up at the sky. The clouds and the brilliant blue were absolutely stunning. I began to cry softly. I looked into the horizon and took a mental picture of the large, green mountain range. Everything seemed so beautiful now. Pretty soon I wouldn't be able to see color, detail, or anything again. I began to cry a bit harder and the flood of emotions woke me up.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 21, 2009
*Normal Dream 105: The Survival Horror RPG*
around 10:00am

Category - _Gaming_


I was playing a new game that I had bought. My dream kept changing perspective. Sometimes I was playing the game and sometimes I was "living" the game. The game was set up like a strategic rpg. The overlying map/world map was in a gameboard-like structure. I had to choose a class at the beginning and I chose the "Stealth Ninja" class. I made my move and then enemies scattered across the world map made their moves in a turn based style. There were areas/squares on the map that I could enter. 

I entered the first available square and was transported to the area. I was on some sort of abandoned oil rig. There was a dark and gloomy atmosphere associated with this oil rig. It was raining and storming as well. The sky had a full moon and that seemed to be the only light source, other than the random flashes of lightning. The oil rig had a Resident Evil-like gameplay feel to it. I checked my inventory and noticed I only had defense weapons. I had a stun gun and a couple daggers (just like the Resident Evil Remake). I explored the oil rig and dodged many zombies along the way. I found several items, but when I tried to pick them up a message came up and said, "These items/weapons are useless for your class." I finally found some ninja stars and picked them up. I had ten stars. I decided to try them out on the zombies. 

It only took two stars to drop and zombie, and to my surprise, I was able to pick them back up after they were thrown. I was messing around killing zombies when I began to notice it taking more and more stars to kill the zombies. I went into my inventory and where it once said "Shurikens" it now said, "Dull Shurikens". I used them a bit more and they soon wouldn't kill a zombie no matter how many times I hit them. My inventory now read, "Damaged Shurikens". I looked at them and they were bent and much more rounded out. I discarded them and used the stun gun to get out of the jam (it stunned the the zombies, but didn't kill them). I then exited the area, back to the overlying map. 

After a few moves I a cutscene played and I was introduced to a murderous/mysterious foe. Once the cutscene ended, I was face to face with him. I didn't have any good weapons, so I used the stun gun and fled. He chased me across the world map. I managed to get a decent distance from him and entered another area. This portion of the oil rig had a vender similar to the one from Resident Evil 4. All I could buy was a "Basic Katana." I bought it and then waited for the enemy to approach me. Another cutscene followed. A normal man came stumbling toward me. He was injured, bleeding, and near death by the looks of him. My character said, "Dad!" and ran toward him. He was apparently attacked by the foe I had met earlier. My game character father offered me an ability as his final gesture before passing. 

I chose between three abilities, Swift Attack (attack first and more often), Magik Converter (builds up the Magik meter when damage is taken), and Careless Brawn (inflict heavier damage to enemies, but suffer from recoil damage with each attack). I chose the "Swift Attack" ability. Figured it would be better for my class. My game father then told me that the enemy was using machina and he was using a much bigger sword than mine. My game father then fell over the railing and into the fog covered ocean below. I felt the ground shaking and heard loud metallic stomps approaching me. A giant robotic wolf was walking toward me. A voice spoke from within the machina, "They say you are the one. I think I shall be the judge of that!" He then pulled a sword similar to Sephiroth's in looks and length. We then became engaged in an turn based RPG battle. I awoke during this fight.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 21, 2009
*Lucid Dream 105: A Sexcapade*
around 2:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Romance_


Well, I was at a friends house (not sure who) and I was in the kitchen pouring myself a shot of Vodka. The front door opened and a female walked in. She was very hot and I said, "Hey, I'm Zack...who are you...exactly?" I then gave a short fake laugh to try and play off the bluntness of the question. She said, "I'm his sister." I said, "Oh...you want a shot?" She laughed and said, "No, I better not." I then done a bit of talking and convinced her to take one with me. 

Soon enough we had taken about 5 or 6 shots together. She was feeling fairly drunk, but I was only slightly buzzed. We went into the living room and I asked her if she smoked. She told me she had smoked before, but didn't really feel anything. I then pulled out my bag of strawberry cough, and said, "You should take a couple hits with me, I guarantee you will feel this stuff!" She then asked, "What is in it?" I said, "Nothing, its just good weed!" She agreed to take only a couple hits. She took one and said the blunt burned her throat. I then suggested me blowing the hit into her mouth and she agreed. I pulled the largest hit possible and we then locked lips and I blew it into her mouth. We smoked the entire blunt like this and each hit was progressively closer and closer to a true kiss. By the last hit, I was gently placing my hand on the back of her head and practically making out with her. I'm not sure why, but I instantly became lucid. 

I put the blunt end out and began kissing her once more. I slowly worked my hand up her shirt and began kissing her neck. She then started rubbing the outside of my crotch. She started to unbutton my pants, so I stood up. She unbuttoned them and began blowing me. I started face f***ing her and then took her clothes off. When I tried to insert "myself", I had a bit of trouble. She was extremely tight, so I loosened her up a bit with my fingers. I then managed to slide up in. I had rough sex with her for a while and then awoke.

----------


## CanceledCzech

You became lucid because a girl was kissing you - if that's happening, you must be dreaming! xD

Ha I kid, I kid. I'd actually say the same about myself, but attention from girls is become increasingly common :0. Man, I think I might want to try smoking weed in my next lucid.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 22, 2009
*Normal Dream 106: Hobbies*
around 11:00am

Category - _Substance_


Me and Cliff walked out onto the back porch and rolled up a nice sized blunt. We then tore the blunt in half and placed one half in is water bong. We lit the other half and passed it and the bong between us. We smoked until both blunt halves were gone. I was about to head inside whenever a cop drove up the street and stopped at my neighbors house. I decided to try and hear what he was talking to my neighbors about. Apparently my neighbors had called the police and complained because they smelled weed. The cop licked his finger and tested the wind. He then began walking up toward my house.

Me and Cliff walked into the house and I said, "All we have to do is play it cool. Hide your bong and we will be fine. He don't have shit on us." Cliff then says, "First we have to go get some fruity pebbles from the kitchen." I said, "Make me a bowl of 'em." Cliff said, "What? Hell no, make your own fruity pebbles." I then said, "Damnit, the cop is knocking." Cliff replied, "He can wait." We then each poured a bowl of fruity pebbles and then we answered the door. 

Cliff talked to him for a minute and I realized just how fucked up I was. I looked in the mirror and my eyes were very squinty and blood red. I looked at Cliff and his eyes were worse then mine. I then caught a piece of the conversation and the cop was listening intently to my friend Cliff explaining why the Narwhal is the strangest animal on the planet. I joined in and agreed with Cliff. The cop suggested that the Aye-Aye was a very strange animal. I agreed, but suggested that a small whale with a large unicorn-like horn could not be topped. Soon the dream skipped/changed. 

Me and some friends were in a large sanctuary. It was about half the size a football field. It had many pews, a pulpit, and some other things normally found in a sanctuary (piano, crosses, etc.). There were also some wagons carrying hay, some hay bails, several small houses/buildings, wooden fencing, grass, and large rocks/boulders scattered throughout the sanctuary. We were all playing paintball and we were split into four teams of four people per team. Brittany C, Myself, Cliff, and Jon B were on a team. I can't remember the other teams. We won our first match, I had three kills and Cliff had one. It was a party atmosphere and everyone was puffing on blunts and taking shots of vodka between games. The team we were about to play, had a player who had all four kills for his team last game. I remember thinking, "Damn, his teammates are pretty good too. They also had played the second best team. This dude must be nasty." We were planning a strategy whenever the door busted open. 

The cop from earlier walked in wearing a priest outfit. He said, that one of our friends was outside puking because he was intoxicated. I thought, "Damnit JT." He then confirmed that it was JT and said we had to leave. I helped him clean up some of the mess. The man was apparently a cop and a priest. As we were cleaning he said, "I can't believe those folks earlier." I looked at him with interest. He went on, "You know, the folks who called the police on you. Said you guys were smoking weed and all." I said, "Oh...yeah...my neighbors are real old and cranky. It didn't really surprise me." He said, "Well, I knew by the looks of you two that you were responsible young men." I thought, "Yep, he knew we were f***ed up." He then began talking about his son who just got out of jail. He had apparently been arrested for selling large amounts of marijuana. He then stopped his story and asked, "Do you guys need some weed? Because I can..." I interrupted and said, "No, no. I really don't smoke sir." I was no idiot, I knew he was bullshitting, trying to get me to confess to smoking. He now seemed rather uncomfortable. The dream soon ended.



September 22, 2009
*Normal Dream 107: Yet Another Zombie Apocalypse*
around 1:00pm

Category - _Action/Horror_


The viral outbreak had already took its toll on the world around me. There seemed to only be eight of us left in the whole town. It was me, Shawn, his sister Amanda, his dad, Cliff, two woman I didn't know, a small girl, and my dog Dakota. We had built a large shelter in the backyard of my old house (which apparently was burnt down). We had found tons of lamp oil at a local store and we stored it inside of our shelter. We then used water guns too spray it on zombies. Using lighters and matches we lit the zombies in order to conserve ammo. Our last water gun had a broke and a few zombies were approaching. I grabbed some matches and some lamp oil and headed outside. I didn't want to just drench the zombies, because we needed to be as conservative as possible. I poured some of the oil into my mouth and sprayed it on a zombie. I then lit the match and tossed it on the zombie. I repeated this and finshed of the small group. I still had half a can of oil when I returned. 

It began to storm and a lightning hit a tree next to us. It fell over against one side of our shelter/fort. Amanda was trying to fix the hole it created and accidently nudged the tree and it completely fell through, tearing down the entire wall. I could hear a horde of zombies approaching. We were low on oil and out of gun ammunition. We had no choice, but to leave. We all spread out and gathered as many supplies as possible. We had a large truck that we were going to leave in. We planned to head to a friend of ours place. He lived in a bomb shelter that was located in a cavern downtown. It was only large enough for two at most, so we were going to stop, refuel the truck, pick the guy up, get supplies, then head across the state to another large bomb shelter that he also owned. Me, Shawn, his dad, Cliff, Amanda, and my dog, hopped into the truck. 

We then drove around the yard looking for the others. I saw the young girl by the edge of the woods. She was crying and I saw that her arm was bleeding. I asked her, "Are you ok? Where is your mom?" She told me that her arm had been scratched by a zombie and her mom was bitten. She then pointed into the woods. Her mom walked out of the woods and was clearly, fully changed. The woman then grabbed her own daughter and began to feast before I could do anything. I just jumped back into the truck and I could hear the screams as we drove off. We drove around to the street and I saw the other lady, who was pretty athletic, fighting off some zombies. She had gotten bit and I told Shawn to drive off and leave her. She however began running after the truck while waving and screaming for us to come back. Shawn stopped the truck and said, "We can't leave her when she is still alive." She ran and jumped in the back of the truck as we drove off. I told Shawn, "She will be the death of one of us. It isn't going to be me. I WILL shoot her once she gets sick. I'm not taking any chances." 

We then drove downtown. The infected were numerous here. We took a back road and into an old mine. We drove past several hordes of infected on our way. We parked the truck in front of the bomb shelter and poured a ring of lamp oil around the truck. We lit the ring to ward off the zombies. We entered the shelter. The shelter belonged to a guy I used to play Socom with. I said, "Beave, you got a gun I can use?" He then checked his storage and handed me a six shooter. "Thats all I got left Yosh." I said, "This'll do. I only need a bullet or two." I then moved my head, and shifted my eyes toward the womans wounded arm. He said, "I see." The woman looked at me and said, "How are you going to fight off all those zombies with six bullets. I said, "Six is more than enough. One of them has your name on it." I then looked at her arm. She scowled, and I continued to talk, "That leaves four for anyone else who gets infected, and one for myself. In case I get into a "sticky" situation." Beave said, "Well, hopefully it won't come to that." 

The infected woman, decided to stay behind in the small shelter. Everyone insisted on leaving her some supplies, but I said, "What does she need food for? She'll be eating people soon enough!" They left her some supplies anyway. We had all hopped into the truck and were plowing zombies, who had apparently become aware of our presence in the caverns. There were loads of them blocking the path leading back outside. We were plowing through them trying to keep the damage to the truck at a minimum. I awoke during this.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 106: A Young Mobster*
around 3:30pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I had apparently just got out of jail. The time period was in or around the 1920's. I was holding a Thompson M1928 (tommy gun). I kicked in the door of the building I was outside of. I walked in and fired a few shots into the ceiling. The old man behind the counter bent over and reached for something. I pointed my Thompson at him and said, "I wouldn't do that." I then pulled a piece of paper out of my pocket and slammed it onto the counter. I said, "I need all the information I can get on this person." The man took the piece of paper and said, "I don't know who she is." I then shot a few lamps and some of his windows out and said, "Just give me the files." He then turned and opened his file cabinet. As he was shuffling through the files I became lucid. 

I looked around and everything was extremely vivid. I did a quick nose pinch RC, but I already knew I was lucid. I turned back around and said, "Sometime today, Charles!" He pulled out a thick folder of files and I read the name at the top. It read, "Susan Boggs" across the top. I flipped open the folder and saw a profile page with her picture paper-clipped to the front page. She was a very attractive blond. I glanced through her file for a moment and saw that she was being held in the "Willis State Jail." The old man behind the counter reached under it once more. I then shot his right arm off. He let out a loud cry and fell to his knees. He looked at me with watery eyes and said, "You fool, Broxton will know what you are doing after we meet tomorrow!" I smiled and said, "Meetings been canceled Charles." I then shot him in the head with my Thompson. 

I figured I would go bust Susan out of the jail. I walked outside and expected to find a getaway car waiting on me. Sure enough, there was a black car waiting on me. I walked up to it and I saw a guy watching me out of the corner of my eye. I put the Thompson in the back seat and pulled out a pistol. The guy put his hands up and I saw his eyes glance across the street. I quickly turned and shot the guy he was glancing at and then placed the gun back to his head. These two were apparently from rival gangs. I said, "You seem to show an interest in myself. Why don't you go ahead and hand me your wallet." He took his wallet out of his coat and handed it to me. I looked at his identification, his name was Carl Slate. I said, "There's a new boss on these streets, I suggest you leave town." I looked through his wallet and found photos of his wife/girlfriend. I said, "Well, what do we have here? Fine looking woman. Maybe, I'll look her up." He said, "If you touch her, the don will have your head." I laughed and shot the guys left knee and opened the car door. I looked back and said, "Take my advice." 

The driver then took off and we drove around the block. We were heading across a bridge whenever I looked back and saw many rival mob members grouping around the wounded man. I laughed and said to the driver, "We are going to Willis State Jail." The driver said, "Are you lucid?" I replied, "Oh yeah, we are going to be flying! I'll give us the lift, you just guide the car." He said, "Sure thing boss." I then said, "Oh, land us on the roof. I want to...surprise Mr. Willis." I focused on lifting the car and soon we were airborne. We flew for a while over the city and then landed on top of the jail. 

I hopped out of the car and leapt high into the air. I flew higher and higher and then I stopped. I began to free-fall. I fell faster and faster and then slammed hard onto the roof and busted through it. I landed inside of the large jailhouse lobby. All the cops looked stunned. I said, "I come for Susan Boggs. Do not try and stop me or you WILL die." The cops drew their weapons and began shooting. I laughed as the bullets hit me. I then spread my arms wide and shot all of the bullets out from my body and back into the officers. I walked out of the lobby and slammed officers across the room and into walls with telekinesis. I walked down the cell block until I arrived at Susan's cell. 

She said, "What took you so long?" In a slow sexy tone. I pulled a couple bars out of the wall and tossed them aside. I stepped into the cell and began kissing Susan. I then pulled away and said, "I had to stop for coffee." She said, "My love, you don't drink coffee." We both smiled and I handed her a Thompson. She took the lead and gunned down a few officers as we walked back out of the building. She said, "Where is the car?" I said, "We took the scenic route." She smiled as I took her hand and flew us to the roof. We jumped in the car and I said, "Where to?" The driver shrugged and Susan said, "Cancun?" I replied, "Our vacation house? Is Sal still heading our coke operations down there?" The driver said, "Profits have doubled boss." I was about to say, "Viva la Mexico!", but I felt my body waking. I tried to hold on, but no success.

----------


## KingYoshi

> You became lucid because a girl was kissing you - if that's happening, you must be dreaming! xD
> 
> Ha I kid, I kid. I'd actually say the same about myself, but attention from girls is become increasingly common :0. Man, I think I might want to try smoking weed in my next lucid.



Hey now!!! LOL! I definately suggest smoking some dream weed though. Dream weed is always good shit, lol.

----------


## CanceledCzech

> Hey now!!! LOL! I definately suggest smoking some dream weed though. Dream weed is always good shit, lol.



Hahaha, nice. I've actually smoked before in a dream, but that was before I smoked for the first time. As you can imagine it wasn't realistic at all. I've definitely smoked enough that it will be realistic next time  :wink2:

----------


## Megan21

lol i love your most recent dream. im usually like that in my dreams. invincibility!!!
and tommy gun is my fav gun. prolie cus of resident evil 4.

i cant wait to try some dream weed initionally!

----------


## KingYoshi

10,000 views! First and foremost, I want to thank everybody who has visited my dream journal. I hope you continue to pop in and hopefully I can keep you all entertained! Thanks again! 



September 23, 2009
*Nightmare 5: Momma Bear*
around 11:00am

Category - _Horror_


Me, Cliff, Cc, and a random hiker were all gathered in someones back yard. During the dream, I thought it was our yard, but it definately wasn't. We had been grilling out whenever the hiker showed. He had a rather large bag of weed on him and he offer to smoke us up for a steak. We agreed and Cliff went and got his piece. We rolled a blunt and also stuck a blunt into Cliff's water bong. We then passed both "items" between the four of us. We ate some burgers and began talking.

The hiker told us that he had a large field of pot plants located not far from here. He said that we could go and pick up a plant or two whenever we wanted. He told us that it actually belonged to his brother, and his brother was a local cop, so there wasn't any risk of us getting caught for growing/harvesting. He told us that he would show us where it was located. I was suspicious, but Cliff and Cc insisted on going to see it. I walked into the house and picked up the 9mm and placed it into my waistband, just in case. We then began walking the Appalachian Trail (which runs through my area). After a short walk we veered off on a more hidden path. It lead us uphill. 

We walked for a bit a suddenly, a small bear (baby) walked out onto the path. It looked at us curiously and then walked across the path and back into the woods. We walked a bit further and the same small bear jumped out playfully at the hiker. It scared him at first, but then he started laughing. The bear walked back into the woods. After a bit more walking the bear jumped out once again and in front of us. The hiker tripped over a rock/branch or something and fell. It ripped his pants and I could see he was bleeding. He said, "Damn this bear! I'm going to take care of it." 

He then lifted the baby bear up over his shoulder and walked over toward a low hanging branch. He then placed the bear up onto the branch. It looked around for a moment and attempted to walk back toward the trunk/base of the tree. The bear slipped and then grasped the branch tightly. It began whining and crying loudly. I immediately said, "Shit! Where is the momma bear! It can't be far away and it will be in aggressive defense mode!" I suddenly felt the ground shaking slightly and heard a rumbling from the path up ahead. We all dove into the ditch just as an enormous bear came barreling down the path. 

It ran to its baby and grabbed it by the back of its neck (with its teeth) and rescued it from the tree. It then growled loudly and came barreling back up the path. My head was raised as I watched it rescue its babe and I ducked back down once the bear had growled. I fear it had saw me and I suddenly heard a loud growl beside me. I tried to lay still and not move at all when I suddenly felt the warm breathe of the bear on the back of my neck. I awoke from fear.

I don't know what is with bears. I'm not really afraid of them for real life, but that is the second bear themed nightmare that I have had. I should've known it was a dream. They were grizzly bears, but they should have been black bears. No grizzlies in this area!

----------


## KingYoshi

September 25, 2009
*Normal Dream 108: Female Interaction*
around 1:00pm

Category - _???_


Me and my brother were at a bar in downtown Blacksburg (it may have been Champs). I ordered a beer and presented my I.D. to the bartender. I walked back to the table which seated six people, and some friends of mine had joined us. I acted like and thought I knew them, but upon waking, I realized I had no idea who they were, lol. We talked for a bit and drank a few beers. Me and one of the guys there ordered a jager bomb. He was extremely trashed and took it as soon as the waiter brought it. At some point they all left and it was just me and my brother.

A group of four females walked up and asked me if the seats were taken. I told them no. She then asked if I minded if her and her friends joined us. I said, "Not at all." I noticed my jager bomb was still sitting there, so I took it. It didn't taste like there was much red bull in it, but I didn't mind. I began talking to the girl beside me and she asked me what I just took. I then ordered me and her a jager bomb. We took it at the same time. She then wanted to take a picture with me, so I leaned in and she wrapped her arms around my neck and kissed my check as her friend took the picture. I then proceeded to get her number and can't recall what happened next. 

The next thing I remember, I was outside of the bar and talking on my cell phone to Cc. I apparently had some of her clothes in my car. I drove over to meet her at the mall. All I had was a flowery patterned towel and a bra. I walked into the store and handed them to her. She got pissed and said, "Where are my other clothes? My work clothes! I have to be at work in 10 minutes!" I replied, "You should've known not to count on me, besides that was all that was in my car." She then said, "Well, luckily I didn't count on you and I brought some back-up clothes." I thought, "Well, why the f*** was she mad?" I told her I was leaving and as I walked away she started singing, "We all lived in the land of lucid dreams...land of lucid dreams...land of lucid dreams" 

I turned on the spot and said, "How do you know that song?" She kept beating around the bush and soon her and all her friends were singing it. I woke up shortly after and heard the song playing on my itunes. I thought, "Damnit! That is exactly what I wanted to happen." and I still didn't become lucid from it, lol.

----------


## Jeff777

Well well Yoshi, I had no idea you were quite the ladies man  ::cooler:: .  Also, external music influencing my dream state has happened to me a handful of times.  Whenever I wake up and hear the song I was listening to in my dreams on the radio, I usually go "doh! why couldn't that have been Silent Lucidity by Queensryche!?  :Cheeky:

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Heh heh!  ::cooler::

----------


## KingYoshi

September 26, 2009
*Normal Dream 109: A Messy Situation*
around 7:00am

Category - _WTF_


I was in the back seat of a large SUV. I pretty sure the people in the SUV with me were firends, but I don't think they were close friends. Can't remember who was in there now. We driving down the road and talking and laughing, when suddenly I felt a weird churn in my stomach and my ass felt damp. I stealthily, slipped my hand in my shorts to see what was going on. I had thought that I had sat in something and the churn was a coincidence. I pulled my hand back and saw that I had indeed, "messed" myself. 

I began freaking out and thinking, "Oh shit! (literally, lol) How did this happen? I didn't even feel it come out." I looked down in the floorboard and saw a towel. I quickly picked it up and attempted to wipe whenever the people sitting beside me weren't looking. The "residue" was an extremely dark shade of brown and whoever was beside me saw it on the towel and asked what it was. Luckily, there was no smell, so I said, "Brown marker busted on me!" They laughed and said, "Yup, you shouldn't keep markers in your pocket!" I then sat back down and felt extremely uncomfortable. 

I looked around me and noticed there were strange metal bars that enclosed me within the seat. My hands were laying on them and I couldn't muster the strength to move them. I looked over and the girl beside me said, "Mom! Grandpa has sh** himself again!" I then looked toward the front of the vehicle and I saw myself in the rear view mirror. I was very old looking. Mostly bald with a few whispy white hairs. I started freaking out and thought, "What the f*** happened to me. I'm an old man! I must have forgotten over 50 years!" I came to the conclusion that I must have Alzheimers disease. I immediately became very depressed and tried to remember the last few years. My whole body felt weak. I then suddenly awoke in my bed. I quickly checked my pants in fear, but I was clean  ::D: . This was one of the weirdest dreams I have ever had!



September 26, 2009
*Normal Dream 110: Valkyrie*
around 10:00am

Category - _Action_


I was in a large building wearing an old, dark green, button up, military uniform. I had a red swastika band on my sleeve. I was a general in Hitler's army (don't freak out on me yet,  :wink2: ). Hitler had taken over America (it was apparently an alternate history dream). Our only enemy left was Canada and we were about to invade. I walked to the back room (which was my office) and picked up the old timey phone. I said, "May I speak with agent THC?" I waited a minute and agent THC spoke on the other end. "Our plan is ready to take off. You just have to do your part." I hung up the phone and walked over toward my desk. I opened up a drawer and grabbed a briefcase. I then walked down the hall and into Hitler's office (he had a Hitler name tag on the door, lol). 

I walked in and saw Hitler sitting on a bean bag (which was bright pink) playing xbox. Lol, yeah I know. I walked up and said, "My fuhrer, shall I fluff this beanbag for you?" Hitler said, "Oh shit! You just made me die! How many times have I told you not to bother me while I am playing! You damn imbecile!" I paused for a moment and he said, "Now fluff the damn beanbag!" I bent down raised up the beanbag and placed the briefcase under it. Hitler didn't notice because he was cussing out someone for using a modded controller. Hitler sat back down and said, "It is more uncomfortable then before you idiot! Go jump out the f***ing window you bastard!" I then said, "I'm sorry my fuhrer, may I fluff it again!" He cried out, "Hell no! Leave me be!" I walked out of the room calmly and back into my office. 

I waited, but nothing happened. I then remembered that I had forgot to activate the briefcase (which was actually a bomb). I quickly took my socks and shoes off and pulled my socks over my shoes. The floor was wooden and this would make my boots silent. I then snuck quietly back into Hitlers room. I laid on the ground and crawled up behind Hitler. I lightly pulled up the beanbag and pushed a red button on the briefcase. Hitler suddenly turned and saw me. He yelled, "Its fluffy enough! Its a damn beanbag for christ sake! I told you to get the hell out!" I quickly got up and walked toward the door. Hitler yelled, "If you like it so much, then take it with you!" He picked up the beanbag and launched it at me. He then said, "I'll just sit on this f***ing briefcase!" As I was exiting the room he yelled, "You idiot! Your suppose to put the shoes on AFTER the socks!" He then began mumbling to himself saying, "Where did they get these idiots? The loony bin?" I then walked back into my office and picked up the phone. I spoke four words and hung up, "The deed is done." I heard an explosion and woke up before discovering the results!

For those of you who do not know, Operation Valkyrie was an actual plot to overthrow Hitler. In real life, it failed. Just making sure you guys know I am not a nazi and I was actually attempting to kill him in the dream. Don't want to offend anyone  :smiley:

----------


## TristanPetroskey

The old man one made me lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 27, 2209
*Lucid Dream 107: My Dream Uncle's Crib*
around 2:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


This wasn't a particularly interesting dream, but here it is anyway. I can't remember much before I became lucid. I realized I was dreaming and walked into the nearest house. I was in some sort of a neighborhood. I stepped through the front door and noticed there was army stuff everywhere. I saw many U.S. Army hats, flags, shirts, figurines, and whatnot. I also noticed there were quite a few Giles High paraphernalia (the rival of my high school). I walked through the living room and what appeared to be the dining room. I didn't recognize the house as one I had been in before. I walked out of the sliding glass back door and out onto the deck. 

It was a large deck with several levels. I walked out and noticed I was fairly high off of the ground. To my right was a set of steps that led to a lower level of the deck. I saw there was a small pool built into the deck down here. There was a bass boat in the middle of the pool. The boat was nearly the same length as the diameter of the circular pool, save for a few feet in the front and back of the boat. There was man in the boat and he fired it up. The boat motor was spinning and kicking up water, but it was staying in the middle of the pool. It was a strange sight indeed. I yelled, "Hola, uncle Jeff!" It was the first name that popped in my head, I don't really have an uncle Jeff. He answered anyway, with a quick wave. 

I walked down a flight of steps located in fron of me. It led to a walkway that resembled a bridge. It led to a circular deck that also contained a pool. This pool had no water though. I soon saw why. The pool lining was ripped on one end with large gashes in it. They seemed like they could have been caused by a boat motor. A couple women had a small table set up and seemed to be playing bridge. I said, "Hello, aunt Sharon!" One of the women raised her hand and said, "Hey, Yoshi." I then walked passed them and down another flight of steps that led to the back yard. 

I saw a garage out in the back yard so I decided to go explore. As I walked toward the garage a wire fence sprung up around it. I decided to just hop over it. I leapt up high and landed on the other side. However, my butt grazed the fence as I landed on the other side and I recieved a fairly painful shock. I was surprised by the pain, but thought it was pretty cool either way. I then opened the garage and saw that it was completely full old brass objects. There were brass elephants, urns, jars, hubcaps, brass washers & dryers, brass tools, brass plates, and a car made entirely of brass. The wlls were covered with brass objects. Someone was in there working on the car and I asked him what he was doing. He said, "I'm re-routing the engine." I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

September 29, 2009
*Normal Dream 111: A Night in a Crack House*
around 12:30pm

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I was with Shawn and we were heading to a party. I was smoking a blunt on the way over and we were both passing a bottle of vanilla vodka between us. We got to the party, which was located at an apartment complex, and walked inside. There were many people there. I can't remember much of the party, but my memory picks back up the next morning. I sat up and noticed I was now on a relatively dirty looking couch. I looked around and I had no idea where I was. I looked around and saw Shawn sitting at a table with two rough looking females. One of them was holding/smoking a crack pipe. Shawn got up and led the crack smoking female into a back room. 

The other female looked at me and said, "You ready honey?" I said, "Um, ready for what?" She then said, "Aren't you gonna f*** me now?" I said, "No offense, but no way." She got pissed and yelled, "We let you stay in our house and you aren't even going to have sex with me?" I said, "That is correct. Where is my car?" She pointed outside in disgust. I walked out of the room and wanted to do nothing, but take a shower as quickly as possible. I saw my car in the driveway just as Shawn's sister was pulling in. She got out and said, "It was damn near impossible to find this place." She then asked where Shawn was and I told her he was with a crack whore. I then told Amanda to leave her car there for Shawn and she can ride back with me. 

We got into the car and each lit up a cig. I explained to her that I had zero recollection of how I'd arrived at the crack house. At this moment, I noticed the road we were driving on. It was completely covered in water and my car seemed to slide around each turn. As I drove along the road, I noticed that it didn't seem to be a road at all. It was a river and I wondered how I was staying on top of the water. I probably would have become lucid, but I woke up during this time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

"That is correct. Where is my car?"

LMAO!!

----------


## KingYoshi

October 1, 2009
*Lucid Dream 108: War Upon Us*
around 3:00pm
*EILD*

Category - _Action_


Ok, so I have been doing this every now and then. Most of the time I have heard the "signal" but still didn't realize I was dreaming. This time, however, I succeeded! I will explain the signal and how I achieved this at the end of the dream.

I was at a large camp/base. It was like a base for housing war victims and their families. World War III had reached the states. I was one of the "defenders" (protectors of the base). My family was also staying on the base. My mom was a school teacher for the children on the base. We heard the siren from some of the surrounding posts and knew that the enemy was coming. Me and JT were looking for weapons. We asked one of the commanding officers and he pointed us in the direction of a weapon storage building. We ran toward it and opened it. All the weapons were gone from the storage. All I saw was bulltes, and side packs. I looked down and noticed a duffle bag on the floor. I unzipped it and saw a Desert Eagle .50. I picked up the DE.50 when the storage building was suddenly kicked open. 

Actor, Vinnie Jones (The Condemned) was standing in the doorway. He look at the bag and then at the pistol and said, "You been stealing my sh** have you!" I said, "No, I was looking for a weapon and this was the only thing in here." He then took the DE from me and picked me up into the air. He raised me above the top shelf and I saw two machine guns. I grabbed them and he set me back down. I said, "Er, thanks. What kind of ammo do these take?" He then pointed at the appropriate ammo belt. Without saying another word he picked up his duffle bag and left the building. Me and JT walked out and loaded our weapons.

They looked like SIG 552 Assault Rifles, but they were clear (like a toy gun, lol). I shot my AR which had a small 4x's scope on it. The gun was extremely accurate, but shot a fairly small bullet. I thought, "This must be fully automatic with that small of a bullet." Then Vinnie Jones showed up again and silently showed me how to switch from single shot, to full-auot. He also showed me how to use the shotgun attachment (which had suddenly appeared underneath the normal barrel) After a few moments, me and JT ran back to where my mom and the children were, to give them instructions. 

We got back to the school building and I gave mom instructions to lead them into the bomb shelter and wait until I return. She then got all of the children together and told them to bow their heads. She then began praying for the safety of the base. I wasn't paying attention to their prayer and I walked over to the window looked outside, then walked back. I then heard what my mom and the kids were praying, "We all lived in the land of lucid dreams...land of lucid dreams..." I stopped and said, "Wait a minute!" I then performed a nose pinch RC and I realized I was dreaming. 

I was excited and I told my mom that it I was lucid. She immediately became relieved and said, "Good! We will be saved then! I'm not worried anymore!" She then turned to her children and said, "God has sent us a lucid guardian, children!" (my mom is pretty religious in real life). I told JT to do a nose pinch RC, so he could become lucid too. He did and became lucid as well. Suddenly, the dream scene changed to third person and I noticed that I had long hair down to my shoulders. I also looked like I had taken steroids for the past 10 years, lol. I was enormous and the muscles looked non-human. I focused on fixing my body type and I soon saw myself as I normally am. The dream then switch back to normal (first-person). We exited the building and began leaping from roof top to roof top, until we reached the edge of the base. There was a large tunnel that led underground and into the woods. 

We entered the tunnel and I could see a large, well lit room, with many random objects. It resembled a make shift paintball arena. I could see the enemy at the other end of the room. I popped out from some cover and gunned down a couple of the enemy (they looked like a random group of people, no specific ethnicities at all). They now knew they had resistance. JT leapt up into the air, hovered, shot a few, and then duck back down behind the cover. He looked at me and said, "They know." I said, "Know what?" He then looked panicky and said, "They know we are lucid! They have an anti-consciousness sniper in the back! I saw the blue rifle!" I said, "Is he back left or back right?" JT then leaned his head up and I saw a blue flash nail him in the forehead. He fell on his back and then sat up again. He looked at me perplexed and proceeded to stand up. As he stood up I said, "No JT! Do a nose pinch, do a nose pinch!" I was too late, an array of bullets hit JT and he fell back to the ground bleeding and struggling for breathe. He looked at me and said, "B-ack.....r-r-right!' and then died. 

I grabbed my gun tight and leapt into the air. I flew hard left and looked through my scope. I saw the sniper aiming at me, I lined him up and fired a shot. I suddenly was in a tight third person view of the bullet. My vision followed the bullet through the air in slow motion. The bullet hit and busted through the snipers scope and entered his skull through his eye. I was suddenly back to myself and flying through the air gunning down the rest of the enemy, who were now scrambling to pick up the anti-consciousness rifle. I awoke during this fight.


_EILD Signal - Music, Song (Land of Lucid Dreams)_
_I turned this song on repeat, on a very low volume in my iTunes. I allowed it to play as I slept, in hopes of hearing it during my dream and becoming lucid. It worked! Both songs I use for this came from dream views. Here they are : http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=81913_

----------


## KingYoshi

October 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 109: Forbidden Temptation*
around 2:30pm
*DILD*

Category - _Romance_


I was in the bottom floor/finished basement of my house. Apparently, a friend of mine and his girlfriend were staying with me at the house. My friend was gone to work and I was looking through my collection of NES games. I heard his girl walking around upstairs and I looked up and saw her standing above me. She was wearing one of my friend's T-shirts like a dress and had a thong one for bottoms. From the angle, I could see straight up the shirt and saw her a**. She began to walk down the steps, so I looked away and got back to looking through my games. She told me that she was getting ready to go to bed and I told her good night. 

She was about to walk up the steps when she turned and said, "Do you mind if I sleep down here with you? I don't want to be by myself." I couldn't think of anything to say and she said, "I'll sleep on the opposite couch of course." I couldn't think of a good, non-offensive argument, so I agreed. She then said, "I like to sleep topless, you don't mind do you?" Before I could answer she took the shirt off. She was wearing nothing, but a thong that seemes to be a bit small on her (she is very thin anyway). In fact they were so small that her thong seemed to be "double-sided" if you know what I mean. I looked at her for a moment and then looked away thinking, "Oh shit! This isn't good." I picked up one of my NES games and thought I heard her pout with displeasure. I looked at the game and saw it was "Bible Adventures" (which is a game I own), but the label had different artwork. I looked away from the game and tried to think of the original artwork and when I glanced back down the label had completely changed to a different game. I immediately became lucid. 

For a good while, I just looked through the many NES games in front of me and saw all kinds of cool artwork, and strangely titled games. I decided to try and influence the changes. I thought of my Zelda game and then looked down at the one in my hand. The cartridge had turned gold and the label was almost exactly as it should have been. I then noticed that many of the cartridges in front of me had turned gold as well. I picked up a few and saw non-existent games (and labels) like, Link's Awakening: 3rd Saga, Zelda's Secret Affair, Mario Bros. 5, Pokemon: The Beginning, etc. The artwork on some of these was amazing. I then looked up and remember who was mostly naked on my couch. 

I looked at her and said, "Come here." She got up walked over to me and began kissing my neck. I suddenly heard the door upstairs open and close, then saw my friend coming down the steps. I thought, "Eh...its a lucid. Why stop?" So we continued to kiss and once my friend saw us, he stopped and stared with his mouth open. He said, "WTF! WTF! You a**hole, what the hell are you doing?" I then waved my hand slowly across his face in an attempt to do a jedi mind trick on him. I said, "You do not care that we are about to f***! You think it is cool!" He then said, "I don't f***ing think its cool! You are making out with my girlfriend! Why would you do that to me?" Suddenly his dad came downstairs, followed by his mom. They began blessing me out as well. I had to convince them that she had jumped on me and it wasn't my fault. I told them that I was sleeping and woke up when she began kissing me. He bought the story and they all left, including his girl. 

I decided, "Why should my fun stop now?" I looked into the next room and called her name. Suddenly, she walked out of the next room completely naked. I stood up and she began blowing me. I got off fairly quickly and shot it all over her chest/stomach/face. Suddenly the door flew open and my friend ran down the steps again. He began yelling at me, but I said, "This isn't really your girl. We are dreaming right now. I'm lucid!" He said, "I know it isn't my girl." I replied, "How do you know?" He then said, "I'm lucid too!" I wondered, in that case, why the f*** was he yelling at me? I didn't press the matter. 

He then said, "Since we are lucid, lets go lift some weights." I noticed my friend had now turned into someone else. He was Scott. I said, "Why do you want to lift weights while lucid?" He said, "Because we could bench press like, 900lbs!" I agreed and we both began lifting crazy amount of weights. I load up over 700lbs on the bench and Scott began doing reps with ease. I loaded up about 400+lbs on a curl bar and began curling with one arm. It felt pretty cool, because it was very heavy to pick up, but I seemed to have crazy strength. I curled it with ease, but could still "feel the burn." I awoke during this time.

----------


## KingYoshi

Went to Raleigh, NC. Drank last night and nearly all day today. Couldn't remember anything.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I saw a large shadow come up behind them and then out of the shadow came a *large three headed dog* and a man who resembled Merlin. The great beast walked toward the three people. Each head devoured a person and Merlin raised his staff and summoned me towards him. I couldn't control my body it just floated toward him. After landing I attempted to fight him, but as i swung my fist, he punched my fist with his fist and caused me to collapse. I thought he was gonna kill me but instead he told me to follow him. While following him, he explained the world of Lucid dreams and told me I would soon use dreams as my playground. I came to the realization that this guy is the most powerful Lucid Dreamer alive, He was the master of dreams. (Anyone else have a character in their dreams who is all powerful? I found this to be weird in my dream. I suppose I just lost some Lucidity)

He took me to a cook-out of all places. It was a cookout for Lucid Dreamers in a clearing, with a pond, surrounded by woods. I saw a guy hovering around and I asked him why I couldn't fly. He said "You can't fly yet? You must be new." We talked for a while, but I can't remember what we said. He then told me to focus on a branch that was hanging over the water and pull myself to it with my mind. It worked the first time. So I kept doing it. My accuracy wasn't very good though I kept missing the branches and falling into the pond lol. I had trouble with long distances as well. I came to the conclusion that flying is hard, so I decided to ask Merlin to teach me. When I began to wake up. I tried to hold on, but I was so excited to write this in a journal that I kind of just let myself wake up.  I'm so excited this worked and even though I couldn't fly yet I plan on mastering that tonight or whenever I have my next Lucid dream.

Morpheus, Cerebus, Hades

Cerebus/Fluffy Shared Dream

I gained access to Hades by entering a ziggurat with Raven Knight. Man of Shred also entered a ziggurat with a friend named Raven.

Merlin in your dream, I think he's a real person, as is the three headed dog.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 4, 2009
*Lucid Dream 110: Out of My Control*
around 11:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF/Musical_


Furious after the Dallas game I decided to go to bed early. I began to slip into SP and contemplated whether I felt like LDing or not (yeah, I was that pissed). I decided to go ahead and WILD. I felt the intense vibrations set in and I could see through my eyelids. Shortly after, I transition into the dream state. 

I stood up and my room was extremely dark. I decided to try and clear it up a bit. I did a few RCs and cleared up my dream scene a bit. Suddenly, my room began to spin wildly. Once it stopped I was back in the same dark room. I took off running toward the window, but instantly found myself on the floor in a crawling position. I couldn't stand up, but I didn't worry too much about it. I crawled over toward the window and melted my way through it. I was suspended in the air on the outside and was suddenly sent into aut-pilot. My body began flying across the land against my will. I didn't try to stop it, I just relaxed as my body flew through the air without me having to do anything at all. The wind against my face was nice and cool. 

As I flew, weird objects/2D characters began popping up all around me. Before to long I was completely surrounded by characters from the disney movie, "Beauty and the Beast" A few of them looked at me and said, "Bonjour, bonjour..." They began to sing, and I joined them, "There goes the baker with his tray like always...same 'ol bread and rolls to sell...every morning just the same...since the morning that we came..." After the song, can't remember if we sang the whole thing, I saw few more strange characters and images floating around in the sky with me. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Yes I was pissed about that game and the Chargers losing to the Steelers.

And that dream defiantly belongs in the WTF category. lol

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I tend to have alot of dreams that make me say, "WTF?" soon as I awake, lol.



October 5, 2009
*Normal Dream 112: Crazed Vigilante*
around 1:30am

Category - _WTF/Action_


I was working for the government as a spy. I was in an airplane and was being briefed on my mission. A few government officials wearing military uniforms were presenting me a slideshow that showed a middle eastern man. He went by the code name, Garry. He was apparently working for Al-Qaeda somewhere in the middle east. They informed me that he owned a construction company as a front and charged 25$ an hour for his services. He also took first time "business partners" to the local grocery store and forced them to steal something. They also informed me that he used a mud mixture in his construction because it prevents fires. Once we flew over the area of his construction site, I jumped from the plane. 

I parachuted my way down to the desert town. I landed and walked into the construction facility. I walked into his office (which was an extremely large room, like 100x100 feet). I could see "Garry" sitting at a desk and I saw Spiderman holding a gun to his head. I just sat back and observed the situation. Garry calmly looked at Spiderman and said, "Look, the pieces are all there my friend. I do not give direct information. I'm sure someone of your stature will have no problem figuring out the clues." Spiderman seemed incredibly disturbed. He talked in a psychotic tone and said, "Who the f*** are you working for? Why do you hide behind this identity mask!" Garry chuckled and said, "I am not the only one hiding under a mask my friend." 

Garry raised his hand and removed Spiderman's mask. Spiderman had a blonde flat top haircut. Spiderman shot Garry in the dome and Garry toppled over backwards and through the 5th floor window. He turned around and I noticed that Spiderman was really Guile from Street Fighter. He looked at me and said, "See you in another dream b**ch!" He then jumped down through the window as I ran after him. I saw Garry splattered on the ground below. I was just about to do a reality check when I awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

"See you in another dream?" wow. that sounds like a real person.  Where the hell did you get a picture of spider man holding a gun?

That is one kickass dream, man! Crazy.

----------


## Soul

You have tons of LD's and yours is my favourite DJ to read, I have read all your LD's an some ND's. 

PS. You had sex with a sixteen year old girl????

----------


## KingYoshi

> "See you in another dream?" wow. that sounds like a real person.  Where the hell did you get a picture of spider man holding a gun?
> 
> That is one kickass dream, man! Crazy.



Lol, typed in "Spiderman gun" in google images. Yeah that dream was a crazy one. I'll def be interested to see if Guile show up again.





> You have tons of LD's and yours is my favourite DJ to read, I have read all your LD's an some ND's. 
> 
> PS. You had sex with a sixteen year old girl????



Thanks man, glad you enjoy them. Yeah, no rules in the dream world I suppose. Definately would steer clear in waking life though.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

October 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 111: A Pest Problem*
around 5:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Task/Horror_



After the previous dream in the night and a couple blunts, I layed down in an attempt to WILD. I was super tired anyway, so SP came almost instantly with little effort. My HI only lasted a few moments. I remember seeing swirling stars forming a galaxy. Soon enough, I was seeing through my eyelids and within my dream.

 I stood up and looked around at my room. It was dark, but pretty vivid. I walked/melted through my glass door to the back yard. I walked around the house and noticed my vision was, as if I were wearing sunglasses. I then noticed that I did indeed have sunglasses on. I took them off and my vision instantly went bright and normal. I walked a few more steps and some more sunglasses suddenly appeared on my face. I decided against removing them and decided to just ignore them. Soon they faded on their own. There was a large cookout going on in front of my house. I remembered the basic task of the month. 

I walked up to the grill and some woman I didn't recognize, was grilling steaks. I layed my hand on top of the racks. I then let out a scream as if I were in great pain. In actuality, it felt a bit warm, but not enough to cause pain. The woman began screaming and tried to pull my hand off. I held it tightly and said, "Its stuck, its stuck! Help me!!!" She screamed and turned to the crowd and said, "Someone help! Someone help us!" I began to yell even louder in (fake)pain. She began to cry and I felt bad for some reason. I pulled my hand off of the grill, just as a few more DCs came running to my aide. I looked at the woman and said, "Its ok. I'm lucid." I held up my flaming hand and slowly focused on turning it normal. The flame went out and left a blackened hand. It then healed before my eyes and turned to normal. I asked, "Did I scare you?" The lady put here hand over her chest and began panting. She stopped and said, "You scared me so bad, I literally sh** myself!" She was extremely mad, smacked me in the face (which actually did hurt, lol), and walked off awkwardly. 

The other DCs around me muttered things like, "Ungrateful son of a b**ch!", "Who does he think he is?", "Frying body parts in public!" I ignored the murmurs and walked toward the house. I decided to look for this certain girl, so I could engage in some "relations." As I was looking for her, I heard a car pull up in the driveway. It was my friend Mikey. To my horror, he was walking a large black widow on a leash. This thing was at least a couple feet tall and a couple feet long. 

I lost lucidity almost instantly and ran toward the woods. For a long time I tried to stay out of sight and dodged Mikey's glances. I suddenly made eye contact with Mikey and I saw him pick the spider up and take off running after me. Mikey is fast as greased lightning, so I knew I couldn't outrun him. I looked a few feet into the woods and saw a pretty high ledge/mini-cliff. I decided I would rather jump then have the spider thrown on me. I thought, "Hopefully I will only break a leg or something." I took a few steps and leapt into the air. Mikey must have tossed the spider because it landed on my shoulder as I was falling down the cliff. I locked up as if I had suddenly developed rigor mortis. I could feel the many legs on my back and I felt like I was going into shock. I awoke in fear.

I am an arachnophobic, btw! That is why I wanted to jump off the small cliff rather then have a giant spider thrown on me  :Sad:  .

----------


## KingYoshi

October 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 112: Murder Mystery*
around 4:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror/Romance_


This is the first of 3 lucids I had last night...I was walking through a large school/college looking for my next class. I was holding my schedule and read "RM 201-A." After walking the halls for a good while, I finally found the room. Apparently it was an art class. I walked in and the teacher informed me that I was over 30mins late. I told her that I got lost, but she didn't seem to care. She turned her nose into the air and said, "Either find your seat, or leave and stop holding up my classroom." First impression, "Bitch!" I sat in the only seat that was open and noticed my friend Weiz was sitting beside me. 

I talked to him while the teacher rambled on about her plans for the upcoming year. I caught a few words the teacher said, "There will be 7 major projects on the semester. These can be turned in any time, upon completion." I then began ignoring her again. Always hated teachers/professors who went through the entire syllabus word for word, as if none of their college level students could read. Anyone out there trying to become a college professor, 15 mins on the syllabus at most. We aren't idiots! LoL. After, who knows how long, the teacher was finally silenced by a power outage. The lights cut out and the room became pitch black. After some instructions from the teacher to remain seated the light cut back on. 

At the front of the rather small classroom, the teacher was laying on the desk face down. She didn't move for several minutes, so I got up and tried to tap her on the shoulder. I saw a pool of blood growing around her. I rolled her over and she had been fatally wounded by, what appeared to be, stab wounds. She coughed up some blood and then died. I immediatey thought, "F*** this!" I went to leave the classroom, but the door was locked and I couldn't get it open. Everyone was beginning to panic, so I yelled and shut everyone up. I then looked around the room until I saw a kid with blood on him. I took off running and speared him. I rolled him over and tied him up with a laptop cord. He began shouting, "It wasn't me, it wasn't me!" I yelled back, "Why the f*** is there so much blood on your shirt?" He said, "I don't know! I think it squirted on me when the lights were out. I was in the front row." I informed him that he was not going to be released unless the police released him. 

Me and a few of the other people in the room attempted to get out of the room. There was me, Ryano, Weiz, KristenW, Kayla and four other people I didn't know (the tied up kid is included in the four). I examine the door and noticed that there was no lock on it. I wondered how the hell it was locked without a lock. I then noticed the door was steel and resembled a heavy bomb shelter door. I thought, "Ok this doesn't make sense." I performed a nose pinch RC and realized I was dreaming. I decided to play along with the dream and try to discover the killer. Suddenly, the lights cut out again. A few moments later they cut back on, and the tied up kid had been gutted like a fish. His intestines were spilling out onto the floor. Kayla was also dead, with a knife stuck in her forehead. I decided to test out some mind reading abilities. 

I concentrated and read Ryano's mind. I suddenly heard Ryano's internal voice. It said, "Why is Zack making that weird expression? I wonder who invented the traditional santa suite? I hope my mom packed chili beans!" I laughed out loud and determined that Ryano was probably not the killer. I attempted to read Kristen's mind next and it said this, "I wish I had a d*ck between my tits right now. Damn, I knew I shouldn't have drank that tequila before class." I laughed once more and thought, "I could get used to this mind reading thing. 

Suddenly the lights cut out again and cut back on shortly. I looked over at Weiz and he fell sideways out of his desk. He was dead and had a knife in his eye. I then saw that everyone else in the room had died except me and Ryano. I read his mind once more and it said, "I thought I saw a little girl just a second ago! OMG, I'm going to die!" I got freaked out and said loudly, "Hey guys! No worries, its just a dream. We are all lucid!" Suddenly, everyone jumped out of the floor and cheered. I heard people shouting, "Did you hear that? We are lucid!" Weiz held out his arm and the metal door disappeared. Everyone ran into the hall. Most everyone took flight and flew down the hallway toward the window. 

I turned and walked up to Kayla. She got on her knees and unbuttoned my pants. She blew me for a while and I then took flight down the hall and busted through one of the unshattered window panes. Outside I noticed how good the clarity was during this dream. I flew over some buildings, across a field, and over a mountain. On the other side of the mountain I noted a mansion down below with a large swimming pool. There were many people outside, so I decided to touch down and see what was poppin'. I immediately noticed a gorgeous asian female wearing a bikini. I walked up to her and took her hand. She smiled and leaned in to kiss me. Me kiss and then I lead her toward the mansion. This girl was way too hot to have "relations" with outdoors in public. We walked toward the mansion and I noticed that the bottom floors were set up like motel rooms. There were bellhops standing outside of each door, renting out the rooms for sexual relations. We were about to enter a room when I suddenly felt my body waking up. I prepared to DEILD.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, tell me more about Kristen...

----------


## KingYoshi

October 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 113: Puzzle Madness*
*DEILD*

Category - _Gaming/Exploration_


After lying completely still and keeping my eyes closed for a few seconds, I entered a DEILD. I stood open and looked around. I was in a large warehouse with a different colored wall on each side of me. One was blue, the others were green, yellow, and red. The floor was mostly made up of conveyor belts and there were many colorful boxes moving around on them. There were also many playground-like colorful obstacles throughout the warehouse. I saw the exit sign at the other end. I took to the air, but there were also obstacles/boxes/conveyor belts floating in the air, as well. I worked my way through several fast moving, opposite direction conveyor belts, plastic slides, tire tunnels, colorful swing bridges, swinging vines, maze-like walls and spinning surfaces. I eventually made my way to the exit sign. 

I walked through the door and found myself in another obstacle warehouse. It was snowing in here, the obstacles were covered with light coating of powdery snow. The walls in here were painted like the Rocky Mountains. Frustrated, I made my way through the obstacles and over to the door that said, "The Real Exit!" I walked thorugh the door and I was now outside. The environment was snowy outside as well. I was on a large hill, so I flew down to the level ground below. There was some sort of carnival going on. I saw many people, clowns on stilts, balloons, carnival rides, etc. I noticed a very hot blonde female over by a red picnic table. I walked over to her and took her hand. I decided to find a good place to have "relations" with her, but as we entered a snow-cone shack I felt myself waking up once again. I prepared to DEILD once more. 



October 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 114: The Days of Yore*
*DEILD*

Category - _WTF/Musical/Romance_


I, once again succeeded in my DEILD attempt. I sat up and realized I was laying on a landing between two flights of stairs. I decided to take the set of stairs leading down to the basement. I walked down the stairs and saw a dark and musty basement. There were many barrels labeled, "ALE" and a few shelves of wine and liquor. I grabbed a bottle of whiskey and downed it. I instantly felt very drunk and decided to open the ale barrel and dunk my head in. I drank a good but of ale, and realized that I was now so disoriented that the dream began to fade. I quickly stabilized with some RCs and the scene cleared back up. 

I took off back up to the landing and decided to go upstairs this time. At the top of the stairs a tall man with a full beard and a top hat walked up to me. I looked at him closely and realized it was Abe Lincoln. I held out my hand and he shook it. He said, "Good day sir." I just kept shaking his hand and trying to think of something to say to him. He then said, "Well, if you don't mind, I'll be off to the theatre now." I said, "Wait! Don't go or you will be shot!" He laughed and said, "My dear boy. Don't you think I know that? I have known of my assassination plot for years." I looked at him in a bit of shock. He then said, "If I do not die now, the world will be a much worse place during your time. I am saving many lives you see. It is my duty." He then left and I thought, "Now that was weird and unexpected." 

I walked into the room and it looked like an old, late 18th century tavern/diner. There were many people in appropriate clothes for the time period. I noticed Ryano sitting at a table in the back of the tavern. I looked around closely for at the details, because I was amazed at how realistic the setting was. There were liquor bottles behind the bar that seemed very old school. There were spit-toons, people wearing gun holsters, dust kicking up from the wooden floors, etc. I saw an old timey fiddle and picked it up. I grabbed the bow and tried to play. Nothing happened. I then flipped the bow around and begin to play. 

I played an amazing fiddle. Everyone began dancing around and singing a song. I chimed in on the singing as well. I played fiddle, danced, and sang for at least 15mins throughout the whole tavern. Unfortunately, I can't remember the words to the song now. I eventually set down the fiddle and entered the back room of the tavern. There were many females dressed very fancy. I came to the conclusion that this was an old whore house. I walked up to the female with the largest breasts, because I had something in particular in mind. We walked back to hte bed and she unzipped my pants. I then pulled her shirt off and began tittie f***ing her. She alternated between blowing me and putting "myself" in between her tits. After a while, I shot my load all over her chest and face. She continued to blow me afterwards. I looked to my left and saw a small barrier between me and another couple having sex. I then noticed that there were many couples in the room having sex, each separated by small barriers. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, you are horny in dreams! Very amusing!

What Lincoln said was very interesting.

----------


## KingYoshi

Lol, yeah I can't seem to help myself. Every time I see a hot chick, sexual desire comes to my mind.  ::D: 



October 7, 2009
*Normal Dream 113: The Gift of Conrtol*
around 12:30pm

Category - _WTF_ 


I was at a high school football game with some of my friends. We were sitting at the top of the bleachers and I pulled a controller out of my pocket. I said, "Lets mess with some people!" I then turned and found the person I wanted to mess with. I began using the controller and making them run around in circles. One of my friends said, "How are you doing that?" I said, "You have never brought a controller with you and controlled peoples minds?" He said, "What? Of course not! How is that even possible?" I then answered, "You just have to focus your brain waves on the person you want to control and use a PS2 controller on them." 

I made the guy take off running and ram into a cop. He fell down and the cop started yelling at him. Me and my friends laughed. I then ran him to the concession stand, bought a hot chocolate with him, and then crashed him into the cop again. This time the cop got real pissed and began chasing him. I was running him in circles around the cop and I finally hid the guy and ended the control. My friend looked at me and said, "Dude, that isn't normal. You have a gift!" I said, "Hmm, I thought everyone could do it." 

I then took control of another guy and run him out onto the football field. I made him take his clothes off and streak around the field. The cops from earlier ran down onto the field and tried to stop the guy, but I kept dodging them. After a while, I gave the guy his control back. My friend asked, "Can you do that to anyone?" I said, "It only works on people who don't know I'm doing it. I also can't use it on family or people who are within a couple feet of me. For some reason it won't work under those circumstances." Some guy was walking in my direction, and I pushed x. He then took a speed burst and rammed into me. I cut my leg on the concrete bleacher and cursed loudly. I looked at my friend and said, "Good thing I didn't hit 'square'." (Square is the dive/tackle button on most football games) I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 8th & 9th

Had 3 or 4 normal dreams and a lucid, but didn't write anything down. I now have completely forgot them.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That whole controller dream was hilarious. You must be a funny fucker in waking life.  

The funniest part was that it was a PS2 controller.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 115: The Terror of Alma, Part 1*
around 1:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror/Adventure/Substance_


Me, Chris, Cliff, and Timmay were outside of a large, multi-story building, passing three blunts between the four of us. It was dark outside and random people kept walking out of the building, asking for a hit. We, of course, let them all join us. After a bit, my mom walked out of the building. I quickly passed the blunt off and tried to put on my sober face. My mom walked up and began yelling at me. I managed to weasel my way out by convincing her that I was just hanging out, and not smoking. I followed her back into the large building, which was actually a large homeless shelter/low income complex. We were apparently doing volunteer work at this complex. I realized I had a pretty bad case of the munchies, so I made my way toward the kitchen area. 

I grabbed some ham biscuits that were left over from early, along with some strawberry syrup. It tasted awesome together, lol. I was walking from the kitchen, down the hallway toward outside door, when I was suddenly confronted by one of the homeless men who stayed there. He looked at me and said, "Boy, you better find your home soon!" I looked at him and asked him what he meant. He replied, "Not many have wondered these halls past midnight and lived to tell the tale." I looked at hin in confusion and he said, "She is coming." I then heard a loud slam behind me and felt a gust of wind at my back. I turned around to look and saw that the heavy windows had opened with a slam. I turned back to face the homeless man and asked, "What the hell was that?" However, the man was nowhere to be seen. 

I walked a few steps in fear when I heard someone to my right whisper, "Hey you! Come over here before you get yourself killed." I walked into the room and saw a small girl was in there hiding. She said, "What are you doing walking the halls after midnight?" I told her that I didn't know anything was wrong with it. She said, "Until morning, this is Alma's building." I thought, "Oh sh**!" She then told me that they were waiting on the "lucid one" to save them from her evil. I immediately said, "I am the lucid one." and became lucid. 

The girl told me that I would know what to do, if I was truly the lucid one. I then immediately knew what I had to do. It was strange, because I wasn't making up things as I went. It felt like I had known what to do for years, lol. I stepped out into the hall and was immediately surrounded by paranormal activity. All the way at the end of the hall I saw Alma standing with her head down. She disappeared and objects began flying around the hallway. I noticed blood all over the walls and floor as books, desks, lockers, and other random items were flying around me. The lights in the building were off, but flickered every now and then. I ran in the opposite direction of where I saw Alma. I knew she would pick up on my scheme sooner or later. I entered a trashed room at the end of the hallway. 

I counted 11 boards from the left wall and pulled up the loose floor board. There was a locket with a picture in it. The picture was a little girl smiling and holding a bouquet. She was wearing a red dress and looked like she was three or four years old. I smashed the locket onto the ground and recovered a key that was hidden within it. I then pulled up the 11th board from the right wall and discovered a locked box. I used the key and within the box was a dusty old black book. I opened it up to one of the center pages that was headlined: Termination and Damnation. I then began to chant the lines below. "Ta leigh aaah na...ta leigh mon sue weigh da...ala see tay are ah..." Once I finished the chant, someone burst into the room. It was a woman holding a flash light. She said, "You've opened it! You've opened the portal." I nodded and she advised me to finsh Alma off while she kept her distracted with the book. 

I left the room and flew down the hall. I was looking for the red portal that I had opened. Suddenly Alma showed up in front of me and began using her psychic prowess. The room around me changed and was filled with brutally injured ghosts. They were asking me to help them. Some of them were violent and yelling loudly. I covered my ears and focused on getting back into the room. I broke the hallucination and was back in the room with Alma. She tossed up random blue portals all over the place. A strange feeling came to my mind. I wanted, badly, to walk into the blue portals. As I approached, I heard bone chilling screams and could feel the intense heat of a great fire. I wanted nothing more than to leap into the portal. I walked very close and dove in. I felt my body waking up and prepared to DEILD.

Alma is the main antagonist in the FPS(first person shooter)/Horror video game series, "F.E.A.R." She is a powerful psychic.

----------


## Hercuflea

> I took off back up to the landing and decided to go upstairs this time. At the top of the stairs a tall man with a full beard and a top hat walked up to me. I looked at him closely and realized it was Abe Lincoln. I held out my hand and he shook it. He said, "Good day sir." I just kept shaking his hand and trying to think of something to say to him. He then said, "Well, if you don't mind, I'll be off to the theatre now." I said, "Wait! Don't go or you will be shot!" He laughed and said, "My dear boy. Don't you think I know that? I have known of my assassination plot for years." I looked at him in a bit of shock. He then said, "If I do not die now, the world will be a much worse place during your time. I am saving many lives you see. It is my duty." He then left and I thought, "Now that was weird and unexpected."



What...the...hell?

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



October 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 116: The Terror of Alma, Part 2: Death and Discovery*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Horror/Task_


I performed the DEILD with relative ease. I was in a truly paranormal world. There was no solid ground around me and everything seemed to be fading in and out. Don't be confused, the clarity was awesome. Everything just seemed ghost-like and the environment also seemed to be melting before my eyes. It was an artisticly beautiful place. It however, had a very creepy feel to it. 

Alma appeared in front of me and laughed a sinister little laugh and then disappeared once again. Soon the dream scene turned completely white and I was floating in white nothingness. I then saw a light form in the distance. I looked at it and it seemed to be dancing. Suddenly, it became brighter and brighter until I realized it was fire and it was approaching me at a fearful speed. I was soon engulfed in explosive flames. I could see Alma's face within the flames around me. I could hear her voice laughing from all angles. Suddenly everything went dark and I thought I was having a false awakening. 

I stood up from a laying position. I looked into the darkness and could see something moving. In an instant the room lit up and their were many grotesque creatures/people in the room with me. They were deformed, mangled, and monstous. It reminded me of Silent Hill. I focused on changing the dream scene. The creatures began to scream and started advancing toward me. I thought back to the building with Alma and performed a teleportinh spin. It worked and I was now back into the room with Alma. I decided to try and counter her psychic attacks with my own. I attempted to imagine her destroying herself, but she just looked at me and laughed. I decided it would have to be more subtle. I slowly positioned myself in front of the red portal. I then attempted my psychic attack. I looked into her eyes and attempted to place thoughts into her mind. I psychically urged her to possess my body. I told her that if she possessed me, then there was no way I could destroy her. She would have control of me. Suddenly, her eyes grew dark and evil, in a flash she turned into a whispy, smokey form, and entered my body through my nose/mouth/eyes/etc. As soon as she entered, I turned and dove into the red portal. 

I heard her scream and felt her release from my body. My vision went blank as I landed on the wooden floor. My vision soon cleared and the building seemed much different. It was now well lit, clean, and seemed like a comforting place. All the building occupants came out of their rooms and began celebrating. The halls filled with balloons, streamers, and music. I decided to ignore the party and exit the building. 

I flew through one of the windows, and landed on a nearby grassy knoll. There was a single tree atop the knoll, and a large, floating mirror suspended in its shadow. I walked up to the mirror and saw no reflection in it. I immediately remembered the task of the year, and pictured the Temple of Artemis within the mirror. Soon a foggy image began to appear within the mirror. I looked away, imagined the temple, and looked back. There was now a crystal clear image of the temple, just beyond a small field, within the mirror. I attempted to travel "into" the mirror. I still feel the glass barrier blocking my way. It seemed to bend as I tried to force my way through. I then reached both hands into the mirror and stretched it much wider and much longer. It was now larger than I. I jammed my shoulder and right arm into the mirror and forced my way through the flexible glass. I then slowly worked my entire body through the glass. I was now standing in the large field. Upon gazing into the mirror the field was empty, but there was now a high school football game being played in the field. My clarity at this point was amazing (possibly the best I have ever had within a lucid). I ignored the game and flew to the front steps of the temple. 

There were many people gathered around the entrance. They began singing, "Oh happy day (oh happy day)....when Jesus washed (when jesus washed)....he washed my sins away (oh happy day)..." I joined in (because I knew the words  :wink2:  ) and we sand for a few minutes. I then decided to enter the temple. There seemed to be many statues (that resembled Buddha) all around the temple. It looked much like the picture above (which isn't surprising because it was my reference image). The main entrance was blocked by a large round boulder. I flew to the roof and joined a group of people who were standing there. 

One of the DCs told me that there was a weak spot in the roof. He then leapt into the air and crashed through the roof. I hopped down into the temple. There were many statues and columns all around me. I also saw some pottery, vases, cups, etc. The DC then found another soft spot and crashed through the floor again. I hopped down and we were now in a musty concrete basement. In the middle of the floor was a wooden square. Upon the square there were words written in blood. They read, "Beware DCs." The guy beside me said, "I'm going to bust through it!" I looked at him and said, "Maybe you shouldn't slam your whole body through this time. A strong kick stomp, will be sufficient. He took my advice and shattered the wood covering. 

There was a small pit filled with gray sand. I reached my hand into the sand and pulled out acrazy looking black rock. It was a half-sphere shape. The interior was smooth as glass, and had thick white, purple, and black rings. The outside was rough and uneven. I told the DCs, "This must be the sacred stone of Artemis." One of the DCs looked at it closely and said, "It looks like the meteorite from Spiderman." The stone then changed form and grabbed my arm like venom from the 3rd Spiderman movie. It melted through my skin and into my body. I could feel it moving swiftly through my veins. I held out my arm and could see my veins bubbling up and pulsing. It felt alot like an I.V., but more intense. I then held my hand out in the "web-shooting pose" and sure enough, a string of webs shot out of my wrist/hand. I flew up out of the temple, and landed back onto the roof. 

I began shooting my webs and swinging down the nearby street. At first I kept getting my hand tangled in the web, halting my forward movement. I finally figured out how to smoothly transition from shooting the web, to grabbing and holding it for the swing. I began swinging smoothly down the street by hitting the powerlines with my web (which were perfectly spaced for me to swing down the street). I traveled into a large city and swung around it for an estimated 20 minutes or so. It was very cool. I awoke during this time.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 117: That Crazy Text*
around 8:30am
*WILD*

Category - _???_


I performed my WILD technique, and began to fall into my dream after my second position change. There wasn't much SP, if there was any at all. I was standing in the old annex gym. There were random people shooting basketball around me. I walked across the gym floor and turned toward the bathrooms and walked down the small hallway. I saw a giant post-it note on the wall. I looked at it, looked away, then looked back and the text had changed. Brett walked up behind me and said, "What are you reading?" I said, "Look at the text here, look away, then look back." He did it and his brow suddenly wrinkled and he said, "What the hell?" I then told him we were dreaming and text is unbelievably unstable in dreams. He was stunned and done the RC a few more times. He then yelled at some guys who were playing basketball and they all came over. There was now me, Brett, Mike D, Ryano, Chris, and a couple other people gathered around the post-it. I then explained once again that we were all dreaming and that the text is a reality check. We all began doing the text RC and sharing with each other what the post-it said. One time I looked at it and it read, "Dear Zack, thank you for being my raspberry. Here is a recipe for Blaspberry!" Below this comment was a recipe for some dessert called Blaspberry. Most of the other RCs were broken text or comments that made zero sense. Some were complete chicken scratch that looked almost like an ancient language. I wondered if the large exit signs would change as well. We walked back into the gym. I looked at the closest exit sign, looked away, looked back and it had completely disappeared. I laughed and thought, "Well....aite!" Mike D looked at me and said, "I don't think they are going to change." We then both looked at the other one looked away and back again. It was now a bunch of broken numbers. Mike started laughing and said, "Motha f***er it definately changes." There was a large television mounted in the corner of the gym. I looked up and saw an NFL game playing. The score was 4-2, lol. It was the Patriots vs. Miami. I looked away and looked back. The score was now reversed, 2-4. I did it once more and the score was 0-0. I was searching for some more text to change when I felt my body slowly waking up.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 118: Lucid Madden*
around 9:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Gaming_


I woke up, wrote down my previous dream, and then attempted to WILD once again. Again I entered the WILD very quickly with little to no HI/HH. I sat up and I was on the living room couch. Deej was in the living room with me playing some Madden 10. He looked at me and said, "You finally get lucid? Come over here and finish this game." I walked over to him, picked up the controller, and noticed I was already down two touchdowns. We were two different unrecognizable teams and we had a mixture of random players on our teams. I looked at my players and I had Adrian Peterson, Tashard Choice, and Marion Barber at running back. I didn't have any wide recievers that I had heard of before. 

Deej had the ball and threw an interception. I returned it all the way back for a touchdown with Rodgers-Cromartie. I then kicked an onside kick and recovered it. Deej got pissed off and said, "You made it bounce perfect with your dream powers didn't you bastard!" I replied, "Well, thats 'Dream Madden' for you." I then ran the ball down his throat milking the clock. I planned on scoring with little to no time left, and going for a 2-point conversion for the win! I ran the ball with Barber all the way down to the 1 yard line and called a timeout with 17 seconds left. I then ran a goal line formation. I had it off to Tashard Choice on an off tackle run. He bounced it outside and scored a touchdown. I wanted to run the exact same play, but it was completely gone from the playbook. I thought, "Damn unstable dream!" I decided to throw a quick inside slant. I snapped the ball and through the slant immediately. My reciever was wide open, but one of Deej's defensive lineman threw his hands up and tip the ball. It fell harmlessly to the ground and I had lost the game. 

I got pissed and told Deej that the only reason he won was because the stupid dream took my play out of the playbook. He said, "Well, thats 'Dream Madden' for you." We then both decided to go look for the Mausoleum of Maussollos. We flew out of the window, but I awoke shortly after.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 119: The Stalker*
around 2:30pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I read for a bit, theny grew weary. I decided to take a nap and try to WILD again. It didn't take long before I began to feel the vibrations. I knew this transition was going to be rough right from the start. I heard a low droning noise in the background and could sense an evil presence around me. I heard a loud shriek and then felt something crawl into bed beside me. I thought to myself, "Its fake, its fake!" I stayed as calm as I could, but every now and then I felt something jab my ribs and could smell something terrible near me. I was in SP for a long time, when I decided to give up. I forced my eyes open, but discovered that I was dreaming and hadn't woken myself up! Yeah!

I got up and looked around my room. Everything was a bit fuzzy, but I proceeded outside anyway. I got a strange feeling that something was watching me, but I never saw anything. I looked into the sky and there were many bright stars scattered across. It must have been a new moon, because I couldn't see it. I took flight and suddenly had a false awakening. I got up, knowing I was still dreaming, and exited, via the sliding glass door. Outside, I ran through the yard and almost immediately felt my body losing the dream. I either performed a DEILD, or had another FA.

I was now in the auditorium of my old high school. I ran to the exit and quickly exited the entire school building. As soon as I stepped outside, I could smell the same stinch from my HH during my WILD tansition. I looked around and everything was dark. I took off running and out of nowhere, was speared by someone. I turned and saw the dark outline of a man standing above me. He seemed to be deformed or something. I got up and yelled, "Don't do that again!" I then turned to walk away and the man grabbed me from behind and licked the side of my face. I turned in fury and ripped its head off of its shoulders and spiked it like a football. 

I thought that would have finished him off, but I then saw the man limp over to his head, pick it up and walk towards me. The street light shined down and I saw the mans face. One of his eyes seemed to be swollen shut. His other eye seemed to be a bug-eye (nearly popped out of his face, lol). He advanced on me, so I decided to try and force him out of the dream. I read his mind and could hear that he was crying and laughing (mentally) at the same time. His actual face seemed to show no emotion. I thought he may have been mentally retarded, because his mind also kept saying "touch him", "grab him" between insane mental laughter and intense mental crying. I then put these thoughts into its mind, "I'm going to be late! I better wake myself up! I've been in this dream for hours!" He then stopped moving and slowly faded from the dream. I knew I had convinced him to wake up. 

I then took off for the woods nearby. I started flying between the tops of trees, just doing some exploring. In one of the trees, I met two squirrel children. They were half squirrel, half human, but seemed kind of cute. They didn't talk, they just made strange chirping noises. I eventually flew high into the air and began flying with backstokes. Unfortunately, I flew backwards into a tree and fell to the ground below. As I stood up a car was driving up the street beside me. I flew over and landed on its hood. I road the car around the nighborhood for a while, until I saw an asian decorated house. I hopped off the car and walked up to the door. I knew it was Tifa's house. I grabbed the door handle, but suddenly awoke.

----------


## robrave

Wow.. I just joined today to make this comment LOL

I have enjoyed reading your Journal from start to end yesterday Haha.. especially the *content warning* LOL

Just last night, I have dreamed of, someone, while in third person view, he is checking if he is dreaming by pinching his nose.. LOL

----------


## CanceledCzech

Woah woah woah woah, you made him wake up? What does that mean? How could he wake up if he's one of your dream characters?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Woah woah woah woah, you made him wake up? What does that mean? How could he wake up if he's one of your dream characters?



I dunno man. It was pretty crazy though...

----------


## robrave

> Woah woah woah woah, you made him wake up? What does that mean? How could he wake up if he's one of your dream characters?



I dunno. Maybe my mind fabricated KingYoshi as he was doing a reality check LOL.. poor me.. I still didn't even realize that I was dreaming  :boogie:

----------


## KingYoshi

October 15, 2009
*Lucid Dream 120: The Final Goodbye*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Party/Tragedy_


This dream contains one of the most emotional experiences I have ever had. It was very sad, but at the same time, I'm glad it happened. Whether it was real or not, I do not know, nor do I care. This dream alone makes me want to LD for the rest of my life.

Here is a little background on Mike Q who was a good friend of ours. I only knew him for a couple years, but some of my other friends had known him his whole life. He was in the army and had been to Iraq on two separate occasions. He had finally returned home for good. Well, a little more than a month ago, Mike was murdered by a relative and it has been pretty hard on us (especially for some of my friends who grew up with him). He was only 23 years old.

It was a relatively long dream, but I can't remember some of the insignificant details...Me, Mike Q, Shawn, Zach, and Aaron were in downtown Blacksburg at a bar. Me and Mike walked over to a small group of females and bought them drinks. We talked to them for a while. Mike Q has a girl, so he was just my wingman. I got a number from the second hottest chick in the group (she was still hot though). We left the bar at some point and went back to Mike Q's apartment. I called the female from the bar and told her to bring her friends to the party. They arrived shortly after. We played beer pong for a bit and cut some music on. Mike Q looked at me and said, "I wish I could still do this with you guys!" I suddenly became lucid. 

I was in a stunned sort of state. I didn't bother with any RCs. I just looked at Mike Q for a moment. I walked up to him and said, "Mike? Is that really you?" He replied, "Yeah....do you know you are dreaming?" I turned to Shawn and saw that he was still playing pong. Mike said, "Thats not really Shawn. Its just me and you here, buddy." My eyes began to flood and I walked up and gave him a hug. I told him, "I miss you man!" He then told me that he missed all of us as well. He looked at me and said, "Come on now, lets get to partying! None of this sad business!" I nodded and then asked, "So, can I find you in my dreams from now on?" He looked at me and said, "Nah man, this is my last night. I've gotta move on." We both teamed up as beer pong partners and drank and partied with the DCs for a while. I began to feel myself slowly waking up. The environment around me began to fade, but Mike stayed clear. Before the dream faded, I looked at Mike and said, "We all love you, man." He smiled and I managed one last goodbye before the dream faded out.

----------


## CanceledCzech

::shock:: 
 :Clap: 

Bravo. Absolutely amazing.

----------


## robrave

Whoa.. speechless at your last journal .. So he did actually visit you for the last time

----------


## KingYoshi

October 16, 2009
*Lucid Dream 121: Booty Quest*
around 9:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Romance_


I woke in the morning and decided to attempt a WILD. I used my usual technique and SP came on after my first position change. My HI was limited and it only took a couple minutes to fully transition. I got out of my bed. It was pretty dark and it took me a moment to stabilize my environment. I performed a few nose pinch RCs and the dream cleared up nicely. I decided to try the light switch RC because I had never tried it before. I flipped the switch and sure enough, it didn't cut on. I decided to try a different switch. I flipped the switch in the den and the light half way cut on, but then flickered out again. I dropped to one knee and held my hands up like a prophet having a vision. I then shouted, "Let there be light!" Suddenly, the lights in the house cut on and the darkness outside turned to daylight. 

I took off running, leapt, and passed/melted through the sliding glass door. I was now outside and I decided to look for some females! I walked around for a bit calling several names, but didn't find anyone. I then ran to a neighboring house and asked the lady outside if "Ginger" was in the house. She told me that she was indeed, in the house. I opened the door and cC was standing there. I asked her if Ginger was in the house and she said, "Yeah, she is in the living room." 

I then walked through the house and found Britt, Ginger, and Karrine were all in the living room. I began kissing Ginger and the other two girls joined in. I pulled out a video camera and filmed the girls pleasuring each other. I had a FA during this time. 

I woke in my room, so I just exited through the glass door and went back over to their house. Ginger, Britt, Karrine, AJ, and Liz were all in the living room naked. I walked in and joined them. I began pounding Karrine while sucking and slapping on Liz's titts. Eventually, I banged and fooled around with all five girls and we continued the small orgy for a while before I finally woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. your dream about your friend... make my eyes well up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Yeah, that was very sad. Maybe he will appear in another lucid of yours, who knows?

----------


## Novise

Your dream about your friend Mike was amazing.  I really like your journal and it's the one I go to first now when I want to check out the journals.  I'll probably read the whole thing.

Your third dream on Post #7 is also one of the most heartwarming dreams I've ever read about.  When your brother said, "Thanks for helping us even though its a dream," wow.  You navigated it perfectly and made your family and friends safe.  That btw, once you get outside of the dream, is a hilarious thing for a DC that is lucid to say!

----------


## KingYoshi

October 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 122: Lord of the Wolves*
around 3:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Random/Exploration_


Performed my technique and hit SP after only a few minutes. Had limited HI and then entered my dream. I stood up and noticed I was in my room. I took off running and dove head first out of my window. I then dove head first onto the ground and began sliding at a high speed. It reminded me of the old "snake glitch" from the early days of Socom 2. I slid out onto the road and began to travel down it. At some point I ended up in downtown Narrows. 

I turned and began sliding on top of the duck pond. The water was cool to the touch and felt awesome as I skimmed the top of it. At a few different times I found myself flying inches above the ground as well. I slid/flew up to a parked vehicle and peered inside. I saw Chris, Brian, and Cliff hot boxing the car. I hopped in real quick and joined in on the fun. Brian asked me if I had shrooms. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a bag shrooms and handed them to him. He began We talked in there for a bit, but I can't remember what it was about. I got out of the car and started sliding around at top speed again. A couple people in camo began shooting at me with M16s. I flew around dodging the guys bullets one of them shouted, "Its one thing to fly, but these motha f***as is snake glitching and sh** too! Thats BS! Let's get the hell outta this room." The two guys evaporated into thin air. 

I took flight and crashed through the front door of a nearby building. There was a very hot female standing in the room. I walked up and began kissing her. She unzipped my pants and began blowing me, when I noticed a very creepy looking DC staring at us. I tried to ignore him, but he seemed to be frothing at the mouth. I stopped the female, zipped my pants, got up, and kicked the DC guys ass. I hit him several times and then tossed him out of the window. I turned and the female had left. I thought, "Eh, f*** it, I was wasting time anyway." I then exited the back door and noticed it was now dark outside. I was on a large wooden deck. I looked out into the surrounding woods and thought I saw something move. Shortly after, a pack of wolves ran out from the woods, into the yard, and passed the house. I leapt off of the deck and landed into the yard below. 

I telepathically told one of the wolves that was lagging behind the pack, that I was a legendary Wolf Rider. The wolf seemed to have understood. I slowly walked up to me and lowered its head. I hopped onto the wolf's back and the wolf grew to twice its size. It took off after the pack. We caught up with the other wolves in the woods and they began making soft barking noises and a few howled. I knew they were communicating, so I decided to read their minds. 

I got quite a few statements almost at once (too many minds read at once, lol). They went a bit like this, "Its a wolf rider!", "Seine is the new alpha male, look he has a rider!", "I can't wait to kill something!", "Raylan has to step down!", "I smell candy...(sniff)...where is it at!?!" I looked around and noticed the wolves were dark grey and brown. There was one solid white wolf, and Seine (the wolf I was riding) was almost completely black, but with red paws, some red in its tail, and a red strip of fur that stretched from head to tail. The pack wolves eyes had a deep purple glow to them and many of them snarled their vicious fangs at any slight sound from the darkness in the woods. Seine, however, had solid red eyes. The white wolf had deep blue eyes and walked to the front of the pack and addressed the other wolves. I read her mind and she said this, "Creatures of the moon...hail the new alpha male and master of the lunar wolves, Lord Yoshi and Seine!" All of the wolves began to howl in unison. 

With telepathy, I told the wolves to seek terror and raid the nearby village. Seine and I led the charge. I looked back and saw the other wolves following. They looked vicious, their mouths were watering, and they had a strange lure about them. I quickly read the minds and I heard the same things all the way around the pack, "Kill...kill!" We broke the darkness of the woods and entered the moon-lit field. On the charge for a nearby farm I felt myself waking from the dream. I prepared to DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 17, 2009
*Lucid Dream 123: The Lucid Fairground*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I succeeded in my DEILD attempt. I walked/melted through my sliding glass door and exited the house. I decided to fly completely naked, so I took of my pants and shirt. I had to take my shirt off four times before it actually stayed off, lol. I then took flight. I could feel the wind on all parts of my body and it felt pretty strange actually. I flew over a few rolling hills and found a large carnival/fairground. I touched down and noticed my clothes were back on. 

I walked through the main street/path and walked passed many booths, carnival games, rides, etc. I walked upon a tall brick wall that appeared to be a dead end. I looked and saw a large line of people facing the wall. One after another, they were passing through/melting into the wall. I decided that I would give it a shot and see where they were all going. I melted through the wall right beside the line. It was complete darkness, but I could feel the bricks moving apart in front of me and forming together again behind me. They felt soft, like gel insoles. Finally, I made my way through and out the other side. I was now inside of a history museum. 

I walked down the hall and saw a display on Lincoln's Favorite Museum. I said aloud, "Hey, I have been there!" There was another display that showed Captain American performing a flying punch on another guy dressed in a yellow bird suite. The next display was of Johann Sebastian Bach having a stroke. There were musical scores laying all over the floor. There was a man acting like Bach and having a stroke. I thought this was pretty weird. I continued down the hall and came to a fancy looking hotel lobby. I saw a large glass office and a huge swimming pool on the other side of it. There was also a jacuzzi and a large sign that read, "Lucid Resort." There was also a bowling alley a few paces down from the office. I awoke during this time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Lucid Resort? KICKASS.
I like the image of Captain America punching Big Bird in the face.

----------


## CanceledCzech

> Lucid Resort? KICKASS.
> I like the image of Captain America punching Big Bird in the face.



Haha yeah, funny shit.





> There was a man acting like Bach and having a stroke. I thought this was pretty weird.



This was also hilarious. xD

----------


## KingYoshi

October 20, 2009
*Lucid Dream 124: Telepathy Practice*
around 2:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/Shared_


SP set in after a WBTB, and I saw some swirling colors, and felt some intense vibrations. It didn't last long and I transitioned to my dream. I was in a strange place. It was dark and i could see stars littering the crystal clear sky. The ground seemed to be covered with a soft white powder. I thought that maybe I was on the moon, but there weren't any visible craters or anything that could confirm where I was. I decided to explore anyway. I turned toward the horizon and took flight. I flew just a few feet over the ground and a steady pace. I approached a large group of people who were gathered around a large structure. It seemed to be some sort of large military tank, but it was crafted for space travel. I landed and walked up to the group of people who seemed to be repairing it. 

I looked at the top of the tank and saw that there was a deck area that resembled the deck on a ship. Someone noticed me from afar and shouted, "Hey! Who is that?" I decided to hide and observe this people to see what they were doing. I ducked up under part of the tank and hid for a moment. Soon a guy ducked his head down and looked right at me. He then said, "Here he is!" I quickly invaded his mind and made him say, "Oh nevermind, its just a rock. There is no one here." A female walked up and said, "Are you sure, let me check." She ducked her head under and I attempted to penetrate her mind as well. I read her thoughts and she said, "You aren't strong enough for that to work on me. Who are you?" I climbed out from under the large tank and decided to communicate with telepathy only. 

I told them that I was just passing through during my lucid travels. I talked to them for a bit, me using telepathy and them using normal speech. Finally, I decided to just look around the tank. I walked up to a few of the other people who were working on the tank and placed thoughts of killer lunar wolves being right behind them, within their minds. They jumped up scared and turned around quickly. I laughed with telepathy and they began to get aggravated. I decided I would go find my lunar wolves and bring them to the party, but I awoke before I found them.

----------


## Megan21

yay for the moon! and i like your telepathy, making people think lunar wolves were after them lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 125: Lucid Brawler*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/Action_


Me and Keith were walking around a mini mall/outdoor market. I look over at Keith and see him walk up to, what looked like, a mexican gang member. Keith grabbed the guys arm and pulled his watch off. He then looked at the mexican guy and said, "I do believe this is mine." Keiths voice was angry indeed. We then walked up toward one of the far end stores. I looked back and saw the mexican guy talking to several huge, muscular, tall, gang bangers. I immediately thought, "Oh sh**!" The group of gang members took off running after Keith. I chased after them. They had ran into an empty building. I followed after them and saw that they had jumped on Keith. I took off and speared the huge gang members and knocked them out of the way. I jumped up and punched the mexican guy in the nose. He flew back in a comical manner and smash through the front look-in glass. The gang members began shouting about how they were Crips and we were soon dead. Suddenly, a few cops came into the building and tasered the crips. Me and Keith began walking back down toward our campsite when I suddenly became lucid for no apparent reason. 

I took flight and flew down to the campsite. I landed and saw Mike D, J-Dub, Cliff, Keith, Deej, Timmay, and many others. There was about 25 people in total. They were talking about a racoon that ran up to them and began dancing on its hind legs. Someone laughed and said, "Yeah, it was crazy! Like something you would see in a dream." Cliff suddenly wrinkled his brow and said, "Wait...I...I think I'm dreaming right now!" I was surprised and said, "Yeah! You are!" I then looked at everyone else and said, "This is all a dream right now guys! We are within a dream." Some looked at me confused so I said, "Do this. Pinch your nose closed, and try to breathe through it." Everyone silently pinched their noses, then lowered their hands. There was dead silence and then suddenly, everyone jumped up and began singing in unison, "I'm working for an hourly wage...went to high school, didn't do great...still I gotta make more cash, more education is what I'm looking at...when I get a degree, I will make a bigger salary...but now I've got to see, which college is right for me...I went on the internet, and found education co-nnec-tion...(etc.)" I joined in as well. After the song was over I noticed that a group of crips had invaded our camp. 

Some people with me looked scared and then I reminded them that we were lucid. I took off running and leapt high into the air, then superman punched into the middle of the group of crips. I connected perfectly with one of them and laid him out flat. We all began brawling for a bit. Everyone stopped and formed a circle. Apparently, Timmay (who is small and scrawny) had challenged a large mass of black muscle to a fight. The crip laughed at him and accepted. I reminded Timmay that he was lucid and he looked at me and said, "Yeah, do seriously think I would be fighting HIM (he pointed) if I wasn't lucid?" I replied, "Good point." The began fighting and from the very beginning, Timmay kicked his ass...bad! Timmay was doing crazy ninja kicks, flips, and flying punches. Eventually the crip was knocked out and Timmay walked up to him and snapped his neck. 

I then went looking for the next biggest crips there. I found him and challenged him to a fight (he was Brandon Lloyd, the NFL wide reciever). Some sort muscular guy was also talking trash, so I said I would fight them both. We began the fight and both of them had "health bars," lol. I was performing some awesome 2-on1 fighting moves, like spinning back kicks, two direction punches, etc. Finally, I knocked the short guy flat on his face. The words, "Finish Him" appeared. I then performed a slide kick to the top of his head. It sent a shockwave down through his spine and broke his neck. I then turned to the other, much larger, guy and teleported behind him and snapped his neck as well. Me and Cliff was getting ready to go somewhere and I slowly began waking up. I prepared to DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 126: To the Moon?*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I DEILDed successfully and sat up in an unfamiliar house. I walked over to the nearest window, ripped the screen out of it, and peered outside. It was pretty dark outside. Directly below me was adead, dry, dusty looking field. I jumped head first out of the window and took flight. I flew around the house a couple times and then landed in the field. I looked at the sky and imagined the moon falling and the sun rising. The moon slowly fell behind the horizon. I tried to imagine the sun coming up, but the moon rose up. I dropped it back down below the horizon and tried it again. The moon came up again. I dropped the moon back down once more and the sky was suddenly lit up by 6 moons. Tons of stars began shooting across the sky. It resembled a brilliant, beautiful, meteor shower. Finally, I dropped all six moons below the horizon and managed to get the sun to rise. 

I suddenly remembered what I wanted to do. I wanted to meet Megan on the moon. I looked into the sky, but it was now bright and sunny. I decided to try and make a portal. I imagined and drew a portal with my outstretched arm, but nothing happened. I tried several more times with no success. I decided to try and use a door to get to the moon. I walked over to a nearby trailor. I imagined the moon and then opened the door. It was dark in the trailor and the floor was definately covered in moon rock and powdery dust, but it was still a trailor. A bit frustrated, i walked back outside and tried to teleport myself to the moon. I closed my dream eyes and spun. I opened them again, but I was in the same place as before. I decided to take out some frustration on the nearby trees. I began flying into and through them, cutting them clean in half. I awoke during my destruction of the forest, lol.

----------


## Megan21

aw =[ 
i live in a trailer, if its that kind of trailer you were in. O.o lol 
and i hade a very weird dream, i was lucid a lot, but people in my house kept waking me up and i can hardly remember/do anything. hehe. i was awoken 6 times -.-

one of us will do it right eventually lol. if everyone in mi house wasn't an idiot i might have found u.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> October 20, 2009
> *Lucid Dream 124: Telepathy Practice*
> around 2:30am
> *WILD*
> 
> Category - _Exploration_
> 
> 
> SP set in after a WBTB, and I saw some swirling colors, and felt some intense vibrations. It didn't last long and I transitioned to my dream. I was in a strange place. It was dark and i could see stars littering the crystal clear sky. The ground seemed to be covered with a soft white powder. I thought that maybe I was on the moon, but there weren't any visible craters or anything that could confirm where I was. I decided to explore anyway. I turned toward the horizon and took flight. I flew just a few feet over the ground and a steady pace. I approached a large group of people who were gathered around a large structure. It seemed to be some sort of large military tank, but it was crafted for space travel. I landed and walked up to the group of people who seemed to be repairing it. 
> ...



Dude, that was my spaceship. Holy shit.  I remember that dream. I came through a portal, and a bunch of dreamers crowded around the ship. Holy shit.  I saw wolves on the moon with MoSh also.  

I have had a lot of dreams with wolves. This obviously was a shared dream even though we didn't see each other, we were at the same place at the same time.  Plus, you were kind of hiding. Haha. Man, that was funny. I put this in the shared dreams journal.  I didn't know you were doing this with Megan. Awesome.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







> Dude, that was my spaceship. Holy shit.  I remember that dream. I came through a portal, and a bunch of people crowded around the ship. Holy shit.  I saw wolves on the moon with MoSh also.  
> 
> I



Thats awesome! We had a shared dream and didn't even know it, eh. I tried to get back to the moon a couple nights ago, but I haven't found a good way to get there. Every time I try to fly to the moon, the moon ends up being the size of a beach ball when I get there, lol. I suck at teleporting as well  :Sad: . As soon as I find a good way to get to the moon, I'll start regularly trying to find you guys up there. Yeah, in one of my other lucids, I became the lord of the lunar wolves. I road on the alpha males back as they hunted for humans.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thats awesome! We had a shared dream and didn't even know it, eh. I tried to get back to the moon a couple nights ago, but I haven't found a good way to get there. Every time I try to fly to the moon, the moon ends up being the size of a beach ball when I get there, lol. I suck at teleporting as well . As soon as I find a good way to get to the moon, I'll start regularly trying to find you guys up there. Yeah, in one of my other lucids, I became the lord of the lunar wolves. I road on the alpha males back as they hunted for humans.



Here is the wolf dream.

That sounds like a badass dream I have to find it. You should get on a lunar wolf's back and ask it to take you to the moon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, I also have dreamt of riding a blue dragon. I was a killer tree, an ent in a dream. Dude, your dreams are amazing. I am going to read your whole thread.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Man, I also have dreamt of riding a blue dragon. I was a killer tree, an ent in a dream. Dude, your dreams are amazing. I am going to read your whole thread.



Thanks man...glad you enjoy them! That is an awesome idea btw, having one of the wolves take me to the moon. I will definately try that in my next lucid. Hopefully, I'll run into you guys up there!

----------


## snowman3k

> I tried to get back to the moon a couple nights ago, but I haven't found a good way to get there. Every time I try to fly to the moon, the moon ends up being the size of a beach ball when I get there, lol.



ahahaha ! man that's awesome! I promise I'll try to get there, hopefully the moon will be a bit bigger than a beach ball...but now that's in my head so......DAMN!

p.s. where do you find all those crazy pictures?!

----------


## KingYoshi

> ahahaha ! man that's awesome! I promise I'll try to get there, hopefully the moon will be a bit bigger than a beach ball...but now that's in my head so......DAMN!
> 
> p.s. where do you find all those crazy pictures?!



Most of them are good 'ol google images. Admittedly, some of them have taken a long time to find  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

October 23-26
Alot of drinking, alot of smoking, job interviews, etc. Been pretty busy and haven't recorded my dreams. I had at least 2 lucids that I barely remember now.  :Sad: 



October 27, 2009
*Normal Dream 114: The T.O. Show*
around 4:00am

Category - _Sports_


I was at some sort of festival/cookout/dinner party. Everyone was well dressed and fancy. Most of the men were wearing tuxedos and the woman were wearing dresses and heels. Me, Shawn, T.O., and some older white guy were throwing football in the open area behind the white, food tents. I kept getting lucky and making some crazy, tipped ball, catches. 

There was a group of females sitting in white chairs watching us throw. I was trying to be funny and hit on the girls at the same time. I turned to the females and told them that I wasn't getting lucky, I was just that damn good. I then tried to demonstrate my skills for them. i tossed the ball up and tipped it around, but then dropped it. They laughed and I winked and told them jokingly, "Well, I don't want to embarrass Terrell (T.O.), he is an actual NFL reciever, you know." I then caught a couple more tipped balls and looked at the hottest girl and said, "See, if I keep 'getting lucky' and catching these balls over and over, how do you know I'm not just THAT good." She smiled and said, "I guess you are THAT good." I then said, "You don't know the half of it, you want to go get a drink?" 

Me and her walked together toward the drinks tent. I asked her if she smoked and she looked pretty excited and said, "Sometimes." I took her back to my car. We smoked a blunt and then f***ed in my car. The dream skipped ahead. I was back at my house with T.O. We were talking about the Bills and I told him that their QB is terrible. Me and T.O. began talking about how they weren't utilizing their big play potential. He told me that Dick Jauron (head coach) was an idiot and acted like a CIA operative. We talked for a bit longer and I woke up sometime later.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, we both have pretty damn big dream egos! hahaha

----------


## KingYoshi

October 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 127: Moonlit Night, Part 1: The Land of the Lunar Wolves*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was hanging out at a girls house. I'm not sure who she was in real life, but she was apparently my cousin within the dream. She was telling me about a video she had found that showed her mom cheating on her dad. She told me she couldn't decide what to do with it, so she hid it in her room. Her dad ended up finding it and their house was literally torn apart. This chick was very hot and I kept thinking, "If she is my cousin, how come I have never met her before?" I concluded she must be a distant cousin. She told me she had a boy friend and she hated him. We were chill'n and watching a movie when she laid her hand on my crotch. She began rubbing on me and I thought, "Wtf, maybe she is a real distant cousin." I didn't stop her. She leaned in and kissed me when my dad suddenly walked in. I quickly jerked away and dad said, "What are you doing? That is your first cousin!" I thought, "Now wait just a damn minute. This is definately not my first cousin." I performed a nose pinch and realized I was dreaming.

I looked around and noticed that the dream scene had completely changed. I was in a large basketball gym. There were several other people walking around in here as well. I looked down at the floor and it looked as if it were freshly waxed. It was reflecting the overhead lights perfectly (in relation to real life). I took off running and performed a baseball slide, I then focused on slowing down time. Sure enough I began sliding in slow motion across the court. It was pretty sweet. I slid all the way to the wall and then kicked off the wall into a back flip and landed standing on my feet. I thought for a second about what I wanted to do and then I remembered I wanted to get to the moon. I headed for the exit door and dove head first into it, taking it off its hinges. 

I landed on the loose door and slid on it for about 20 yards across the back yard. I stood up and looked out into the woods. It was night time outside and the woods looked especially dark. I telepathically called out for Seine. Almost instantly, I saw a pair of blood red eyes peering out me from the woods. I looked into them and the wolf bolted toward me at a frightening speed. I leapt into the air and landed on the very large, muscular, black wolf. I telepathically told the wolf to take me to its home on the moon. It understood and took flight. 

The wolf was extremely fast. I could feel the wind blowing into my face and it felt cool and clean. The wolf suddenly bolted into a hyper speed. We were quickly approaching the moon, but the wolf flew past it. I used some mind control and turned the wolf around and we landed on the moon. I stepped onto the surface and small clouds of moon dust, puffed from under my feet. I took a few steps and saw a large forest in front of me. I thought it odd to see a forest on the moon, but it seemed almost ghost-like. The trees went transparent every now and then and seemed to slowly move and change positions. The trees themselves were thin, but extremely tall and the forest seemed pretty thick. I walked up to the edge of the forest and felt the trees. The bark on the tree was smooth and a light grayish color. The moon air was extremely calm, but gusts of wind blew out from the forest. Glistening silver and dark purple leaves covered the tree tops and many loose leaves blew and swirled in the wind. No leaf seemed to exit the forest though, as if there was some barrier surrounding it. 

I began to telepathically communicate with Seine. I asked, "So, this is where you live." I read Seine's mind and he said, "Yes, we have been here for over a thousand years. We hunt on earth and feed on dreamers. We feed on their sadness, fears, and worries." I asked him why he didn't try and feed off me and he said, "You have the gift." I knew he was talking about lucidity. He then said, "We have managed to keep our forest hidden from most, but there may be others who have seen it. Others who also possess the gift, often visit this moon." I told him to take me to them and he replied, "Our time is short." I then began to wake up, I immediately prepared to DEILD.

----------


## _Rich

I love your Lucid Dreams; it seems like there is a whole different world happening in there.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 28, 2009
*Lucid Dream 128: Moonlit Night, Part 2: Moon Walkers*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I performed a DEILD and smoothly transitioned back into the dream state. I awoke outside in a large field. It still night time outside and I looked into the sky. The moon was as bright as ever. I called out to Seine with my telepathy and he came bounding out of the woods. I hopped onto his back and told him to take me to the other people who are on the moon. We flew for a bit and finally landed onto the moon. I hopped off of Seine and told him to stick close to me. He informed me that this is the area of the moon walkers. I saw a group of people ahead and I proceeded to walk toward them.

I suddenly had a false awakening. I sat up in an unfamiliar house. It was fairly small and a bit messy. I knew I was dreaming right away. I performed a quick nose pinch RC anyway. I walked over to the nearest window and peered outside. I was happy to see that I was still on the moon. I dove headfirst out of the window. I walked around the corner of the house and under a giant canapy. I heard alot of strange robotic noises that sounded alot like R2-D2. I saw two girls and a guy. 

One of the girls had her hair in a curly pigtail and bun mixture (hard to explain). The other had fairly long blonde hair and was attractive. The guy looked at me and said, "Hey, who is that?" The blonde girl said, "I think it is that one guy...hmm?" I noticed the guy was using what looked like an electron microscope, the other two girls were also performing some kind of experiments. I saw beakers, viles, microscopes, and other lab equipment. I asked one of the girls if they knew where Megan was. They looked at me for a moment, but didn't say anything. I began to feel myself waking up. I managed to hold onto the fading dream several times, but eventually lost it and woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow! Awesome man! It worked! That is so badass. Seine is cool.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah he is cool. I believe Seine shall be my new lucid travel companion. Gonna try to get him to take me to the last, task of the year location, next time.



October 29, 2009
*Lucid Dream 129: Demolition Derby*
around 1:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


So, I can't remember how exactly or when I became lucid. The first part of the dream I remember is this; Me and dad were running through a neighborhood. We were apparently trying to get to our truck. My dream was a bit off and I had trouble running in a straight line, lol. I decided to take flight, so I followed dad while flying. Eventually we came to a large spooky looking house. Dad entered and I decided to go over it. I flew up to the roof and climbed onto it. There were powerlines crossing over the house directly in my path. I decided to do some crazy acrobatics with the powerlines. After some swinging, tight rope walking, and flipping, I made my way across the large roof area. I took off running and leapt high off the roof top and landed on the hood of the truck. I dented the front hood and could feel slight pain as I got up off the roof. It soon went away and I looked around trying to spot DCs. I didn't see anyone, so I decided to head into the spooky house. I walked in and saw JT wandering around in there. I asked him what he was doing and he looked at me with absolute fear in his eyes and said, "They are coming. Can't you feel the evil?" I asked him, "Who is coming?" He then said, "The zombies." I laughed and told him to follow to the truck. We then left the building and walked over to the truck. 

JT jumped into the drivers seat and I attempted to jump into the truck bed. He started driving and I barely hung onto the tail gate. I was yelling at him to stop and slow down, so I could get into the truck bed. He kept laughing and driving even faster. Finally, I managed to get into the truck bed and a strange sun roof come from nowhere and formed a barrier over my head. I grabbed the sun roof and ripped it off the truck. I then tossed it into the road. JT got pissed and I told him to quit his crying before I kicked his a**. I laughed and told him I was joking. I then climbed on top of the truck and Jt shouted, "Demolition Derby!" He then began crashing the truck into buildings/house. Every time we crashed into a building/house I would be sent flying into the side of the building. I was thrown through windows, brick walls, concrete walls, and all kinds of random things. We crashed into and through about twenty houses before I finally woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

October 30 & 31
Had several dreams involving me being sick and coughing alot (I actually am sick at the moment  :tongue2: ). Nothing special...I'm going to try a nap later and hopefully surpass my 22 LDs in a month mark.

----------


## Soul

You often follow the plot of the dream but my dreams really have no plot and are set in school at lunchtime 70% of the time  :Sad:  and I really don't know what to do at the time, any ideas for someone who can't teleport to do at or near a school 

PS. I don't feel like sex....until I get better at control

----------


## KingYoshi

> You often follow the plot of the dream but my dreams really have no plot and are set in school at lunchtime 70% of the time  and I really don't know what to do at the time, any ideas for someone who can't teleport to do at or near a school 
> 
> PS. I don't feel like sex....until I get better at control



Lol, so its that obvious I enjoy dream sex eh? Just kidding... But honestly, I love dream plot. It is kind of like interacting with a book or movie, never really know what you are going to get. Sometimes dream plot needs a bit of a nudge to get going. Just pull a random idea out of your mind like...I dunno...start running around wildly, acting like, and telling everyone that terrorist have take over the school (terrorist may very well show up). You could also start pretending that it is a mutant school (like X-Men movies) and ask people to see their powers, etc. You could climb up into the vents and spy into classrooms (see whats going on). Act like it is a fighting/martial arts school (like Ranma 1/2) and battle/challenge the many different students to a fight. There are endless possibilities in a school, I wish I had more LDs at a school actually.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



November 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 130: Travel Blunders* 
around 1:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I had slept a few hours earlier in the day, but didn't return to sleep until later that night. I was dead tired and laid down. I felt SP setting in, prepared to take advantage of the situation, and perform a WILD. The SP was brief and I don't remember much HH/HI other than some vibrations and slight auditory hallucinations.

 I got up from my bed and randomly decided to head butt things. I head butted all my windows and shattered them, I head butted stair railings, stair steps, cabinets, my t.v., the wall, and just about everything else I came across. Most everything broke (even the steps, lol) and I finally exited the house. I decided to return to the moon. I walked down through my yard calling for Seine (my large muscular black "lunar" wolf). He soon appeared and I hopped onto his back. I communicated with telepathy and told him to take me to the moon. We took flight and I looked to my left and saw many more lunar wolves flying beside us. Soon, Seine broke away from the pack and flew toward the moon at an incredible speed. Once we approached the moon, Seine disappeared, as did the other wolves. I fell onto the moon, which was the size of a beach ball. I tried to expand it/enter the moon, but it didn't seem to work. I fell back down to earth and decided to fly up there myself. I flew back up to the moon, but it was the size of a beach ball again. With no luck, I fell, frustrated, back down to Earth. I began to feel myself waking up, so i prepared to DEILD. 



November 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 131: Difficult Destinations*
*DEILD*

Category - _WTF_


After the smooth transition back into the dream state, I decided to keep trying with the moon. I was in an unfamiliar neighborhood and began opening random doors trying to picture the moon behind them. No success. A few times the rooms appeared to be the moon, but quickly changed to bedrooms with moon-like wall paper (it got very annoying). At one point I walked into a movie theatre which was showing a moon scene. I tried to jump "into" the scene and immerse myself within it, but all that happened was me hitting the screen and falling back down to the ground. I got a bit annoyed and began kicking random objects. I threw, kicked, punched, and head butted anything that was around me. After a bit of destruction, I returned to my goal. I attempted to make some portals with no success. I tried spinning, teleporting, closing & opening my eyes, demanding the scene to change, etc, but nothing worked. I suddenly heard someone beside me (who I didn't know was there) shout, "I found the philosopher's stone!" (Have been watching alot of Full Metal Alchemist lately  :tongue2: ) I walked up to the guy and said, "Please take me to the moon with it!" He told me that he would, so I grabbed his arm and he began to fly. It seemed to be working, but the closer we got to the moon, the more elastic the mans arm became. Soon I was holding on to an arm that stretched from the moon, all the way back down to Earth. Soon the arm slipped through my grasp and I fell (only a couple feet) back down to Earth. I immediately took flight and flew up to the moon. This time it worked. I flew onto the moon and it was the correct size. I walked a few feet and the moon suddenly turned into a bedroom with space-like wall paper. I was pissed and woke myself up on purpose!

Talk about frustration!!! LoL

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow man! I admire your persistence. I think you just need to keep summoning Seine. That seems to work best.

I had a dream with you in it.  I am finishing it right now.

----------


## KingYoshi

Been pretty busy and haven't had much time to update my journal. I do have dreams written in my notebook, just have to get them all typed up  :tongue2: .



November 3, 2009
*Lucid Dream 132: A Bit of Mischief*
around 10:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _???_


I used WBTB (went to sleep early) and began to slip into SP. I had quite a few auditory hallucinations and eventually transition into the dream state. I sat up and realized I was at my high school football stadium. I thought this was a pretty odd place to arrive from my WILD transition. I stood up and was soon confronted by Mike B. He suggested that we go f*** with some people. I decided that a bit of mischief sounded good about now. We walked into the stands on the upper level of the concrete bleachers. 

I walked up behind some small kid and used my telepathy. I placed thoughts of jumping off the upper deck into his head. The kid then climbed up over the upper level and leapt off down to the lower level. I looked down and saw the kid was splattered on the concrete below. It was pretty gruesome actually. I thought, "That may have been a bit over the top." I then laughed at my unintended pun  ::D: . Me and Mike walked to the end of the bleachers. As we walked, Mike was smacking people food into their laps and onto the ground. He grabbed one guys nachos and smashed them into his face. The guy just kept watching the game and didn't even acknowledge that his nachos had just been smashed into his face, lol. At the end of the bleachers I walked up to a group of "ruffians" (lol) and told them that some kid has pissed in their sodas. They all began spitting soda out of their mouths and said, "Damnit! I knew it tasted funny." The guys asked me where the kid was. I turned and pointed at the the scrawniest kid I could see. I watched as the group of guys beat the sh** out of the small kid. The kid turned out to be my cousin. He walked up to me after his beatdown and acted like nothing had happened. he began asking me questions about Ratchet & Clank. I ignored him and started spitting from the upper deck onto peoples heads below. When they looked up to see who had spit on them, me and Mike gave them the 'ol middle finger and shouted profanities. I thought to myself, "It is pretty fun to be an absolute bastard! Well, when there aren't any consequences anyway  :wink2: ." Mike started pissing on the band memebers below us and I joined him. I awoke during this time.

----------


## Kuhnada29

w...t..f. HAHAHAHA..that last dream was weird as hell dude

----------


## KingYoshi

LoL, Yeah it was definately a strange one.



November 4, 2009
*Normal Dream 115: "Intelligence"*
around 12:00am

Category - _WTF/Comedy/Tragedy_


I was starring in a romantic comedy/tragedy movie. I was the main character in the movie. It wasn't like a real movie set though, it was more like I was already "inside the movie." My character was a complete idiot. The name of the movie was, "Intelligence." It started out at a party I was conversating with the guests and talking like an idiot (can't remember what I said). Some chick sitting on the couch asked me what I was on. I told her not to worry, we allowed people to stand on the carpet areas. She chuckled and told me to sit beside her. She then pulled out a bag and we began smoking. I suddenly turned into an intelligent person and we talked for a while. The next scene, I was passed out and she was asking another girl (my characters' sister) about me. My characters' sister told her that I was once an intelligent person taking college classes, but I had gotten into a car wreck and there was some brain damage. It mainly effected my intelligence. She then told my sister about the weed and how it made me smarter for some odd reason.

 I forgot alot of the parts after this. Basically, the girl began smoking with me regularly and we discovered (while high) that the weed triggered something in my mind that gave me the intelligence level of my old self. Next thing I remember, I was high with her in a grocery store. We walked around and shopped for a bit when the high began to wear off. I began trying to add prices together and was struggling. Suddenly, I bumped into some hard ass biker and the guy began cursing me. He asked me what my problem was and I pulled out a piece of paper and a pencil. I then told him that I couldn't figure out how to add the numbers. I looked at him and said, "Can you add?" He was insulted and punched me out cold. 

I awoke from the knock out on the couch with an ice pack on my eye. The chick was blowing smoke into my face. I then smoked with her and regained my intelligence. I couldn't remember the incident, so we figured out that it effects my memory as well. We began talking and I asked her why she was doing all this for me. She said, "You don't remember me do you?" I told her I didn't. She then told me a story about when I was working at the market a few years ago. She said I had saved her from her crazy ex-boyfriend while she was shopping. She told me she never forgets a face, especially one as cute as mine. We ended up kissing. I told her that I had decided on having the extremely risky brain surgery to try and repair my mind. I had apparently been going to a specialist ever since I learned about the effects of weed on me. I told her that I wanted to get the surgery so I could be with her. 

The scene changed. I was at a party again, but the chick I was in love with wasn't there. My high wore off, and I was acting like an idiot. My friend, who was naturally an idiot, told me he was going to run to the store to get some more beer. He told me to get his keys for him. I then grabbed his keys and instead of walking outside and handing them to him, I launched them through the glass window of the door. It shattered and his keys landed outside. I followed him out and told him that I was going to come with him. He said, "I'm just heading to the store, why do you want to come with me anyway?" I told him that I had a feeling we were going to have an adventure. I said, "It may be from your seat or it may be from the passenger seat, but I'm sure an adventure is going to happen." My friend got excited and hopped into an 18-wheeler, lol. I tried to jump in, but he was so excited that he took off. I ran after him down the yard and toward the fence line. There was an epic slow-motion moment where I had decided to hurtle the fence. I leapt into the air and crashed completely through the fence. I wasn't even close to hurtling it. I looked up and saw my friend drive through a sign and slid the 18-wheeler into the pond on the opposite side of the road. I laughed at him and called him an idiot (lol). 

The scene changed. Me and the chick were driving down the road. My operation had been successful and I was my old self again. Suddenly, we were blind-sided by a SUV. The scene changed and I was laying unconscious in bed. The doctor told my girlfriend that my brain had been damaged and that it would most likely turn out worse than my previous brain injury. I awoke before finding out.

----------


## KingYoshi

November 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 133: Demons, Warps, and Battle*
around 11:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF/Random_


I awoke from a nap and decided to sleep a bit longer. I suddenly felt SP coming on and I prepared to WILD. I could feel an evil presence and someone kept talking in my ear. It was freaking me out a bit, but I managed to keep my cool. After a short period of time, I transitioned into the dream. I ran outside and called for Seine. He came barreling out of the woods toward me. I hopped onto his back and told him to take me to the moon. He remained still. He then said, "I cannot return there at the moment. There is a magic that is blocking my aurora." I asked him what happened and he told me that the wolf pack had chosen a new leader. He told me that a particularly strong dream demon has taken the form of a lunar wolf and took over the pack. Seine said that he challenged the wolf to a fight, but he lost and barely escaped with his life. I told him that I would take care of the demon next time I make it to the moon. 

I suddenly had a false awakening. I was laying in my bed with my eyes still closed, but I could see through my eyelids. A woman walked into my room and I realized it was my mom. I laid still, not completely sure whether I was still dreaming or not. She walked up to the side of the bed and began screaming. She looked terrifying, as if she had become demon possessed. Suddenly fire rolled from her mouth and my room began to burn. I now knew that I was most definately still dreaming, lol. I got up and flew out of the window. My mom was screaming like a banshee as I exited the house.

As I flew I suddenly lost control of my body and it felt like I was being pulled through an alternate dimension. Stars were flying past my vision in a blur and I felt as if someone or something was pulling me toward it. There were planets, comets, stars, meteors, and all sorts of space debris flying past me. Suddenly the scene faded and changed to an unfamiliar house. I was on the back deck and there was a hot asian female standing in front of me. She immediately told me that she had a boyfriend and pointed to some guy beside me. I laughed and picked the guy up over my head. I then tossed him off the deck (which was a good 20+ feet high). I then stopped him in mid-air (with my mind) just before he hit the ground. I floated him slowly back up to the deck and put him back where he had stood. He laughed and said, "That was pretty good, so your dreaming as well?" He said, "Though for someone like me, thats just rookie sh**." I laughed and he cracked a slick smile. He then grabbed my arm and launched me into the air. I looked down below and realized that I was several hundred feet in the air. I was soaring through the air and ended up landing after flying over several mountains. 

I heard a loud roar coming from behind me. I turned and saw a huge crowd sprinting at me with anger in their expressions. I thought, "What...the...f***?" They all began throwing sharp objects at me. I saw scissors, knives, ninja stars, box cutters, screw drivers and spears. I grabbed one of the knives out of the air and began to attack the crowd. I began an epic 1-on-100 battle. I was flipping, spinning, slashing, sliding, stabbing, and throwing knives into people's eyes. I awoke toward the end of this fight.

----------


## Zezarict

> Lol, so its that obvious I enjoy dream sex eh? Just kidding... But honestly, I love dream plot. It is kind of like interacting with a book or movie, never really know what you are going to get. Sometimes dream plot needs a bit of a nudge to get going. Just pull a random idea out of your mind like...I dunno...start running around wildly, acting like, and telling everyone that terrorist have take over the school (terrorist may very well show up). You could also start pretending that it is a mutant school (like X-Men movies) and ask people to see their powers, etc. You could climb up into the vents and spy into classrooms (see whats going on). Act like it is a fighting/martial arts school (like Ranma 1/2) and battle/challenge the many different students to a fight. There are endless possibilities in a school, I wish I had more LDs at a school actually.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> November 2, 2009
> *Lucid Dream 130: Travel Blunders* 
> around 1:00am
> *WILD*
> ...



Hilarious, HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zezarict

It was wierd with your mum's boyfriend in the dream having powers

----------


## Baron Samedi

> November 6, 2009
> *Lucid Dream 133: Demons, Warps, and Battle*
> around 11:00pm
> *WILD*
> 
> Category - _WTF/Random_
> 
> 
> I awoke from a nap and decided to sleep a bit longer. I suddenly felt SP coming on and I prepared to WILD. I could feel an evil presence and someone kept talking in my ear. It was freaking me out a bit, but I managed to keep my cool. After a short period of time, I transitioned into the dream. I ran outside and called for Seine. He came barreling out of the woods toward me. I hopped onto his back and told him to take me to the moon. He remained still. He then said, "I cannot return there at the moment. There is a magic that is blocking my aurora." I asked him what happened and he told me that the wolf pack had chosen a new leader. He told me that a particularly strong dream demon has taken the form of a lunar wolf and took over the pack. Seine said that he challenged the wolf to a fight, but he lost and barely escaped with his life. I told him that I would take care of the demon next time I make it to the moon.



*cracks knuckles* Fuck that dream demon. I will have his head on a stake.

----------


## J.D.

> I suddenly had a false awakening. I was laying in my bed with my eyes still closed, but I could see through my eyelids. A woman walked into my room and I realized it was my mom. I laid still, not completely sure whether I was still dreaming or not. She walked up to the side of the bed and began screaming. She looked terrifying, as if she had become demon possessed. Suddenly fire rolled from her mouth and my room began to burn. I now knew that I was most definately still dreaming, lol. I got up and flew out of the window. My mom was screaming like a banshee as I exited the house.



Hahaha- I love how you just ignored such a horrific scene!

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yeah, so these past few weeks have probably been the most hectic of my life, lol. I'm way behind on updating my DJ, but I have been writing my dreams down for this month. I'm currently on a trip that I have limited internet access, so I'll do my best to update my DJ. I was doing so well before too  :Sad: . I should be back home in another week or two though, so hopefully then I will be back to updating everyday.

November 8, 2009
*Lucid Dream 134: Just Plain Craziness*
around 12:30am
*WILD*

Category - _WTF/Random_


I used WBTB paired with my technique and hit SP very quickly (within like 3 minutes at most). I had some brief HI of care bears, stars, and strobe light-like flashes. I eventually sat up and noticed I was in the middle of a city street. I was in a large city that I didn't recognize at the time, but I now believe it to be New York. I just stood there for a second thinking, "Well the middle of a busy city street is definately one of the strangest places I have ever transition too." I laughed at my own crazy mind for a moment and took off running down the middle of the street. There were car horns blowing all around me and many DCs gave me the 'ol middle finger, but I didn't give a sh**, I was having too much fun dodging the oncoming traffic. 

Finally I sprinted through an intersection and got pegged by a taxi. I (unrealistically) was knocked through the air (about 20 feet high, lol) and slammed into the side of a sky scraper. I barreled through the wall and landed on some velvet carpet. It felt amazing, btw. I got up, leapt back out the hole I had created and flew down to the taxi. I jerked open his door and he pulled out a pistol. I quickly reached into my pocket, pulled out a knife, and slit his throat. Blood spewed in a cartoon-ish manner. It resembled a low budget horror film going for excess gore. 

I then ran down the streets stabbing random DCs. Most let out cries of pain, but a few didn't even seem to notice I had stabbed them. I stabbed one old lady in the back and she didn't even flinch. She just kept walking down the street with a knife jammed in her back. I took it out of her back after watching this oddity for a few moments. I then began throwing the knife and splitting skulls just between the eyes. After a bit of pointless killing (which I believe was a first for me  :tongue2: ) I looked at the street and noticed it was covered in blood. 

I walked into the nearest building and climbed a flight of steps. As I climbed, I looked up and noticed I was looking into the eyes of my ex-girlfriend. The scene must have changed at this time (I didn't notice it). We were outside at night on Virginia Tech's campus (the drill field to be exact). It was me, my ex, Mike D, Nicole, and my brother. I reached into my pocket, pulled out a bag of deep blue and purple weed, and lit it up. I was rocked on my first hit and decided to sit down  and focus my attention on one spot before the dream become too unstabile. My ex sat on my lap and I began rubbing all over her naughty places (lol). After getting a nice blow and smoking my blunt, I got up and looked around for what I should do next.

Right here there was a crazy chain of strange events. I can't remember them all unfortunately, but I wrote down a good chunk of them from my memory. I saw Smokey the Bear holding, what appeared to be, a large gun. He gave me the finger and then turned toward one of the dorm buildings and fired his gun. It turned out it was a flamethrower instead of a gun. The building burst into a huge mess of flames. I began seeing angels swoop out of the air above the building. They glistened and were semi-transparent. There all wore long, white, elegant robes and had on glimmering halo hovering above their heads. There seemed to be only 1 female angel among them. They began swooping into the building and then exiting it while clutching the ghosts of the building's occupants. The clouds began swirling and a man suddenly dropped from the eye of the swirling clouds. It was Shang-Tsung from Mortal Kombat. He began stealing soles from the building as well. The angels and Shang-Tsung then engaged in a battle. Shang-Tsung finished off many of the angels before laughing and entering the clouds once again. 

Suddenly, I noticed I was in a football stadium. Everyone seemed to be in panic and I noticed that there was a man in the middle of the field holding a gun to a womans head. He was demanding money and a chopper through a tye-dye mega phone. I imagined a sniper rifle in my hands, but nothing happened. I then began to look around. I found the rifle a few rows down and I grabbed it quickly. I looked through the scope and was about to shoot the guy in the head when I heard a familiar voice say, "Use the force Luke." It startled me, but I pulled my scope up again. The voice returned and said, "Trust the force." I then said out loud, "F*** the force!" I then lined up my head shot and blew the terrorists head clean off his shoulders. The guy walked over, picked up his head, and then put it back on his shoulders. He then shouted through the mega-phone, "You can't kill a ghost with a gun." I thought, "Oh yeah..." Me and the crowd began singing, "When theres something strange...in the neighborhood...who ya gonna call...GHOSTBUSTERS" Suddenly the ghost busters came running out onto the stadium. I awoke before anything else happened.

----------


## J.D.

That was hilarious!!  ::lol::  I wish crazy shit like that happened in my lucids!

----------


## KingYoshi

November 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 135: Transfiguration*
around 12:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/Task(?)_


I was working at Target and I was stocking the shelves in the seasonal section. I overheard a guy from the adjacent aisle telling someone about lucid dreaming. I walked over to the aisle and saw the guy giving a few other people a tutorial on lucid dreaming. I could tell the guy hadn't been lucid dreaming for long by the way he was talking. After a good while the guy had finally finished telling my co-workers how to lucid dream. I said to myself, "WTF? He didn't even say anything about reality checks. If he would have mentioned them I could've became lucid like 20 minutes ago." I instantly became lucid. 

I knew I had been in the dream a long time already and decided to just explore a bit. I walked down a few aisles looking at the strange products on the shelves. There were milk jugs sitting out on the shelves beside sex toys. There were strange rubberband hats and animals in cages all in the same section. I eventually ran into another guy and told him that we were lucid. He looked at me like I was crazy. I telepathically told him to perform a nose pinch RC. He then began breathing heavily out of his nose and flicking the tip of it. I laughed and showed him how to properly perform a nose pinch RC. He finally did it and got excited. He just kept RCing over and over for a few minutes when I finally asked him, "So, what should we do?" He then informed me that the task of the month was to perform transfiguration. I believed it at the time and we both walked outside of the store. 

I looked around and saw a white car parked in the lot. I decided to change the white car into a snow leopard. I walked to the back of the car and began crushing/molding the car into a vague cat-like shape with my hands. I grabbed the hitch and pulled it until it became a tail. I shaped the tires into legs with black paws. I then formed the head of the cat out of the front of the car. I then performed a few touch-ups here and there and soon after, there was a solid white leopard laying on the ground in front of me. I then drew the spots/markings with my fingertips. The leopard now had the proper markings, but it had turned brown for some reason. I then wiped my hand across my vision and imagined the proper color. After my hand moved across my line of sight, there was a perfect snow leopard crouched in front of me. I bent down and petted the elegant beast for a few moments before I awoke from my dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

First off, thanks everyone for visiting my Dream Journal. 20,000 views, yay!!! I hope you all are still enjoying it and I hope you will continue to visit this journal in the future! Again, thanks everyone!



November 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 136: Live, From Within the Mausoleum*
around 1:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Task/WTF_


I just got home from work and was very tired. I decided to lay down immediately. After only a few moments I felt those familiar pulsing vibrations and prepared to WILD. After some interesting HI that consisted of floating balls of lava slamming into and melting objects (stars, chairs, each other), I completed my transition into a LD. I decided to just try and relax in this lucid. I got up off my bed, turned on the t.v., and then laid back down in front of it. Family Guy was on, but the screen size kept changing from small to big. It also moved around and even completely out of view sometimes. I changed the channel and there was a football game on. It was the Colts vs. the Crocs (yeah, I haven't a clue either, lol). The Colts were winning 72-12 in the third quarter. I laughed at this outrageous score. I watched the game for a moment and noticed the Colts were doing crazy ninja moves on the field. Reggie Wayne was performing triple front flips over defenders and catching passes with his feet. It was a very cool thing to watch. Suddenly, my t.v. shorted out and I decided to go do something else since I now felt energized. 

I dove head first out of my back window and took flight. I flew over a couple mountains and I noticed I was approaching a large white structure. I flew lower and as I closed in I noticed it was the Mausoleum of Maussollos. I flew up and landed in front of it. It was much larger than I had first thought it to be. There were many statues placed all around it and many that seemed to be sticking out of the exterior walls. I walked around looking at the statues and saw one of Madusa, several elvish people, a merman, rudolph the red-nosed reindeer, a snowman, several mythical beast, and the Dallas Cowboys star. There were more, but that is all I can remember. I walked all the way around (which took nearly 15 minutes) and came back around to the entrance. I thought I saw a flash of lime green light come from the doorway. I looked at the dorrway more closely and I could see colorful lights flashing from the inside. I entered the Mausoleum and immediately heard loud disco music. 

It was fairly dark around the edges of the massive room, but in the middle was a large wooden dance floor that was being lit up by a giant disco ball (at least 20 feet in diameter) and flashing colorful strobe lights. There were many people out on the dance floor and all of them were wearing authentic togas and laurel wreathes on their heads. There were men and women alike. I walked up to the closest guy and asked, "What exactly is going on here?" He replied, "Dude! This is a wicked spot for lucid toga parties don't you think?" I laughed and said, "Well...yeah...I suppose so." I then said, "Why disco?" He replied, "Dude, disco is the new thing man." I said, "New? What are you from the 70's?" He said, "Oh! You must be one of those future dreamers. What year is it where your from?" I told him it was almost 2010 in real life. He then told me that lucid dreamers are from all different time eras. He said that since we both were visiting the Maussolleum at the exact same time (even though he was in 1976 and I was 2009), we were there on the same day out of the year and the same time of the day, that we could run into people from the passed and future. He then told me that I had to put on a toga and he handed me one along with a laurel wreath. I put it on and he handed me a beer and a joint. I told him thanks. 

He then introduced me to a guy from the year 2026. I asked him if lucid dreaming was very popular. He told me that it was much more popular than in my era. I asked him if weed was legal and he told me that it was legal in 34 of the fifty states. He also informed me that Virginia was the main anti-legalization state and that they would likely never legalize it. I replied, "Pffft, It f***'n figures. Virginia laws suck." I then asked him if Tony Romo had won any Super Bowls. He smiled and said, "He is in the Hall of Fame, but I think i'll let you find out for yourself if he won any Super Bowls." I was drawing blanks and couldn't think of any more questions to ask him. Plus, the joint was making me feel very weird. 

I suddenly saw several things I hadn't noticed before. There was a smiling polar bear out on the dance floor. He was wearing one roller blade and spinning in a circle keeping his bare foot in one spot on the floor, but rotated it as he spun. I then noticed it was dancing with another polar bear who had no skates on, but seemed to float off the ground every few moments. There were also several cartoon people dancing on the floor. Each of them seemed to be doing some strange and unique dance. The guy from '76 walked up to me and said, "So, you seeing some sh** yet?" I said, "Yeah, actually. How did you know?" He casually said, "How did I know? You always see shit when you smoke LSD laced weed." I laughed and took another hit. Suddenly the disco ball seperated into about 30 smaller disco balls and they floated all around the room. I noticed most everybody was smoking and half the people were naked or damn near close to being naked. After a bit more smoking and seeing crazy shit that I no longer remember, I awoke from the dream.   

*Lucid Task of the Year Complete*

----------


## TristanPetroskey

HAHA! 72-12? That's pretty damn funny.

----------


## Rena_Chan

Haha I love your dreams, it's amazing how much detail you remember. Congrats on completing the task of the year. :bravo:

----------


## KingYoshi

Thanks and I am glad you enjoy them! 

I haven't written down any of my LDs all this month (December), but I will be back in full swing for the new year! I also have a few November dreams that still need to be typed up  :tongue2: !

----------


## KingYoshi

January 4, 2010
*Lucid Dream 137: Sliders*
around 5:00am
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was in high school again except it seemed to be a present date/50's hybrid era. Kind of hard to explain. Everyone had on present day fashion, but everyone carried themselves (acted) as if it were the 50's. I was wearing a leather jacket that looked similar to one of the T-Bird jackets from the movie "Grease." 

I walked down the hall and several other fellow leather wearers joined me. We all began snapping in rythm and singing a song about our gang. I can't remember the words, but we called ourselves "The Sliders." We apparently could all slide across the floor at a "running-speed." Many of the girls in the school had old school hair doos and there was even one or two girls with bubble gum colored hair. I walked up to, and began talking to a very sexy brunette. I talked for a minute and was about to make a move when one of the other guys slapped me on the back and said, "Come on man. We have to slide!" I then put on some dark sunglasses and told the girl, "Until next time." I then winked at her and dive-turned into a face first slide. 

Me and a few other guys began sliding all around the high school. We knocked over nerdy looking students, kicked up wind under girls long skirts, tied peoples shoes together within an instant and entered the cafeteria. I immediately became lucid for no reason. 

I decided to just stick with the dream plot. I looked at the 3 other sliders and they all told me a type of drink they wanted. I then slid up sneakily to the large cooler in the cafeteria and stole 4 drinks. I grabbed myself a blue mountain dew. We then slid around the halls for a bit more and I entered the gym. We began slide racing each other and I won with help from my lucidity every time. I then began acting like the king of the school or rather the most popular kid in school. I was hitting on and kissing all the girls and then began playing basketball using my slides to dominate. I did some other things that I can no longer remember. I awoke sometime later.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 7, 2010
*Lucid Dream 138: The Social Links*
around 5:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/Romance_


I was in my old elementary school. I was eating lunch with some of my friends and I realized that I shouldn't be in the elementary school. I immediately became lucid. 

I got up and walked into the serving area. I began eating some of the different food items that were available. They all looked like prison food to be honest. The taste resembled oatmeal. Suddenly a couple asian chicks walked up from behind me and covered my eyes with their hands. They said, "Guess who?" I thought for a second and said, "Yukari and.....Mitsuru!" They laughed and removed their hands. Yukari smiled and said, "How did you know?" I replied, "How could I not?" I then put my arms around both of them and we walked back to the sitting area. Yukari and Mitsuru are characters from the video game, Persona 3, btw. They are the two pictured above. 

We sat at the lunch table and Yukari ducked her head under and began blowing me. Mitsuru began kissing my neck. Suddenly, I heard a chime and a symbol popped out of the air. It said, "Social Link Discovered." I suddenly felt a power stir within my body. Yukari raised her head up and met my eyes. She asked, "Are we going to Tartarus today?" I thought, "Hmm, that would be interesting." I told them that I would think about it. 

I then took flight and began flying around the cafeteria. I started grabbing peoples trays and dropping them on unsuspecting students. Many shouted, a few cried, and some didn't even seem to notice the hard plastic trays filled with various food items smashing over their heads. I then began pissing while flying over people. One chick got pissed and leapt high into the air. She grabbed my junk and jerked me down to the ground. 

She was yelling and cussing me while clamping tightly onto my shaft. I looked at her and gazed deep into her eyes. It was my high school spanish teacher's daughter. I told her, with telepathy, to go ahead and hit her knees. She began blowing me as another sound went off and another social link was created. I awoke from the dream shortly after.

----------


## AURON

> January 7, 2009
> 
> I then took flight and began flying around the cafeteria. I started grabbing peoples trays and dropping them on unsuspecting students. Many shouted, a few cried, and some didn't even seem to notice the hard plastic trays filled with various food items smashing over their heads. I then began pissing while flying over people. One chick got pissed and leapt high into the air. She grabbed my junk and jerked me down to the ground.



ROFLMAO pissing on them? really? zany, but I'm glad to see you posting again man.

----------


## KingYoshi

Lol, yeah it was pretty weird. I've still been LDing, but I haven't been writing shit down and been pretty busy. Trying my best to get caught up with January's dreams before January actually ends.



January 9, 2010
*Lucid Dream 139: Something Sinister Lurks*
around 2:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Horror/WTF_


I awoke around 2:00am for no apparent reason and immediately closed my eyes to go back to sleep. I felt a sudden rush and SP set in. I got an incredibly eerie feeling almost instantly. Even more so than usual. I actually contemplated whether I should force myself awake or carry on with the WILD. I decided to just carry on with my WILD. 

I began to hear whispers all around me. I remained as calm as possible, but the whispers kept getting louder and louder. My heart began to beat so hard that I thought it may explode. Sure enough, I look down and see my chest explode. Blood flew all over my room and I was officially freaked the fuck out. 

I jumped up, knowing I had completed the transition, and tried to calm myself a bit. I heard someone running behind me. I quickly turned around and saw a small girl running toward me. She was dirty and very pale. She picked up her pace and was soon sprinting at me and laughing. I reached into my pocket and tried to pull out a gun. Instead I pulled out an ancient-looking camera. The girl was now a foot away from me and she seemed to be semi-transparent. She opened her mouth and her jaw stretched abnormally large. I heard an ear piercing scream as I quickly raised the camera and took a picture. The girl vanished leaving behind a paranormal cloud of dust that soon faded. 

I smiled and thought to myself, "This is bad ass!" I saw a two more ghosts climbing into the room (which was now unfamiliar and resembled a large abandoned barn house). I shot eacvh ghost with a few pictures and killed them off. The camera began making noises and four photos popped out of the camera. I looked at them with great interest. The first was the little girl from the beginning. Her mouth was stretched wide open and her face nearly took up the entire frame. The second photo showed the room I was in and two orbs which I assumed were the other two ghosts. The third photo was blank and the fourth and final photo showed a polar bear. I laughed to myself and thought, "WTF?" 

Suddenly I hear a loud bang at the door behind me. It didn't really scare me because I had known it was going to happen a split second before it did. I turned around and saw the door was bowing out and the hinges were popping out of the wall. With one more loud "BOOM" the door flew off the hinges, slammed against the wall behind me, and shattered into thousands of small wood chips. I was now standing in front of a sinister looking polar bear (ghost) with glowing red eyes and silver blood trickling from its mouth. I raised my camera, but the bear jetted from its standing position and soared around the rafters. I snapped a couple shots, but none were clean hits. I then took flight as well. The bear smacked me with its massive paws a few times, knocking me back to the floor. Each time I got back up and took flight once again. Finally I nailed it with a clean shot just as it pulled out of a nose dive. The bear vanished and I heard the sound of a door unlocking. 

I got very excited by this (it was so much like a live video game that I about blew a load all over myself...just kidding). In my rush of excitement the dream started to fade. I quickly entered a full body spin and managed to keep the dream going. I was back in the large room, but now there were several doors along the walls that hadn't been there before. I walked up to the closest one, my heart pumping with excitement, and opened the door. BAM! I was now sitting in my bed. 

I cursed loudly and threw my pillow. I had only managed to extend the dream a few moments. I stood up and began walking up my stairs. At the top of the steps I saw the transparent sillouette of a decaying man. My heart skipped a beat and I awoke once again in my bed. This time I was actually awake and I knew that I had just had a false awakening. I quickly glanced at the top of the stairs and, of course, saw nothing. Breathing heavy and wiping sweat off my brow, I thought for a second and said aloud, "WTF!"

----------


## KingYoshi

January 13, 2010
*Lucid Dream 140: Pride and Dishonor*
around 2:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


So, this dream is probably my favorite to date. Truly epic and a ton of fun. I remembered a ton of detail and hope you guys like it as well. 

I was walking along a cobblestone street in a large city. There weren't any cars and all the buildings seemed to be made of stone (it reminded me of a "Lord of the Rings" type city). There was a river that ran through the middle of the city. Each side was connected by small arching bridges (about 20 yards long). One side, the side I was walking on, had many small buildings that looked like shops, storage buildings, and small houses. On the other side was a large castle-like fortress. I wasn't a human either...I was a lion. In fact, the whole city seemed to be run by lions. The richly dressed lions all walked upright and wore expensive/fancy clothing and jewelry. Everyone else walked on all fours and wore normal street clothes. I was walking on all fours and passed several "nobles" (the richly dressed lions) on my walk toward the city limits. I was looking for someone I was suppose to be meeting. 

I reached the city limits and saw that the city was surrounded by a large Savannah. It must have been in some sort of drought because the ground was dusty and all that I could see was dry yellow-ish brown grass scattered here and there. There were also a few desert climate-looking bushes around. A vulture flew down and landed beside me. He began to whisper to me. 

He said, "The plan is in order. The resistance is ready to strike. Should I sound the alarm." I replied quickly in a whispering tone, "No, the King is not in his fortress. Our takeover will be futile without the King's head on our plates." The crow thought for a second and then spoke once agian, "Where is our informant?" I replied, "He is with the King's hunting party on the Savannah." A noble walked by and the crow began talking loudly in a casual tone as if we were in normal conversation. I can't remember what he said, something about the weather. Once the Noble passed he returned to a whisper. "Why don't we ambush the King now then?" I replied with a little aggrevation, "Attack the King on the Savannah? The very land he has owned, hunted, and battled for nearly 50 years. Have you forgotten he knows every cavern, underground tunnel, and hidden pass in the land? No, he shall be much easier to defeat once he is trapped within the confines of his living quarters." The crow bore a stupid expression for a few moments and then replied, "Ah, right you are." 

After a few more moments and some more conversation that I can't remember, we spotted the hunting party traveling toward the city. We hid in the shadow of a nearby alley and watched them approach. Several steroid enhanced lions were dragging a large sled-like structure that held 20 or more zebra carcasses. The King's mouth dripped with blood as he led the party into the city. They passed us and I made eye contact with one of the young lions walking beside the King. He winked and I nodded back at him. My heart began beating hard and I thought to myself, "This is it!" I then turned toward the crow and said, "Now is the time. The King will be washing up while the hunting party (his inner circle), prepares for the traditional "Feast of the Nobles." Security will be low for an hour or so. Go sound the alarm and we shall end this today." 

I bounded through the city on all fours and felt a strange feeling. I suddenly thought, "Wow, I should run on all fours more often. This is badass!" I immediately became lucid. 

This dream plot was too cool to pass up, so I continued with it. I decided I should be looking for our informant. I walked down a back alley expecting to find him and sure enough, he was there. It was my friend Nathan, but he was also a lion. I just stared at him in awe for a few moments. It was truly one of the most amazing things I had ever saw. It was the most absolute perfect conversion of a person to an animal I had ever saw. It looked just like Nathan if he had been born a lion (if that makes any sense...kind of hard to explain  :tongue2: ). He told me that my brothers execution was scheduled for the beginning of the feast. He then smiled and said, "They have no idea what is coming." Again, I just stared for a few moments. The lion even smiled like Nathan. Finally, I told him that it was time. We both bounded down the street toward the fortress/palace. I heard a loud horn being blown and I looked into the sky. The crow was flying around the city sounding the alarm. Suddenly lion after lion came bounding out of the buildings and joined our charge. Soon there was a massive army of lions bounding toward the fortress. 

I halted them at the front gate and decided it was a good time for an epic speech. I turned and said, "Brothers of the Pridelands! Today we have gathered to take back what is ours!......To take back the god given right of our freedom and our liberty!.......Too long we have lived under this disguised form of slavery!....Too long have the nobles spat on us with their self righteous rule!.....Today we rebuild our city!....Today we kill the evil of this land!.....Today we kill our King...,Today............we kill my father!" I looked around the crowd and saw teeth snarled, eyes wild with anger, and saliva dripping from the mouths of one hundred lions. I tilted my head back and shouted for "We...are...Africa!" I let out a bellowing roar and we all rammed through the gates of the fortress. 

I began performing some crazy four-legged fighting moves as we fought our way to the palace doors. I was the first to bust through them and I bounded up the magnificent staircase. There was a massive gold/diamond chandelier in the entrance hall. I made it to the top of the stairs and looked back. There were many lions battling in the great hall. I saw flesh being ripped from the spine and lions devouring the fallen. I watched for a few moments realizing just how epic this dream was. I then rammed through the doors atop the steps. The King turned quickly and faced me. He looked furious and he snarled, "You!" I gave a sinister smile and said, "Hello father." 

He spoke, "I thought I had already taken care of you...20 years ago." I have saw too many movies to screw this epic scene up, lol. I smiled again and began pacing around the room slowly. I began to talk in a cocky, yet calm, tone. "Funny isn't it?.... Your fear ultimately became your downfall." By this time the lions of the rebellion had gathered at the doorway and were all watching me and the king. They knew not to enter unless I commanded them to. The king's eyes flickered with panic, but then turned back to pure hate. He spoke, "What do you mean, 'my fear'?" I smiled and replied, "You grew so hungry with power that you became delusional. In fear of a mutiny or an assassination, you were to have me killed. You wanted to be king forever....Unfortunately for you...You made one critical mistake....You didn't do it yourself. 30 years of rule, but you were still weak. Still afraid to get your own hands dirty." I paused for a moment and turned to the other lions behind me. I then called for Nathan. He walked out of the crowd and join my side. 

The King looked horrified and he spoke with a tremble in his voice, "Sir Nathan...y-you couldn't have. You were my best." Nathan laughed and spoke, "You ordered me to kill my long time friend. What did you expect?" The king now looked angry and said, "Tell me how." Nathan began to speak, "Well, I tried to convince the others to let Yoshi escape. Of course, being all over your dick and all, they declined and threatened my life on top of it. I simply winked at Yoshi just before the execution. He nodded and I quickly bit the rope that binded his legs in half. We then slaughtered your old royal guard and I hid Yoshi away until a rebellion was in order. It took longer than expected, Yoshi became addicted to crack for several years, but as you can see...it turned out better than we could have imagined." The king's eyes grew with hatred. He snarled his teeth and roared, "You both have dishonored royalty! Die traitors!" He grabbed a lantern that was sitting on his desk and hurled it at the doorway. A huge flame blocked the doorway and burned one of the spectating lions alive. 

Now it was just me, Nathan, and the King. The others were separated by a great wall of fire, which the lions were apparently very afraid of, lol. We began fighting an epic fight. The King was a badass fighter, but there were two of us. The fight switched to third person view several times and allowed me to watch some of the epicness. After a while, I leapt on the Kings back and slammed his face onto the stone floor, shattering many of his front teeth causing his mouth the pour with blood. He spit blood out of his mouth and roared, "You will never defeat me!" He rolled me off him and then leapt toward me with devil-like features. I layed back on the floor and caught the king with all four paws. In one swift motion I pushed the king over my head and he was launched through the large window. I got up and looked out the window. The tower was a few hundred feet high and below was the river. It was pretty swift at this spot and I didn't see any signs of the King. I ordered everyone to go down and confirm a body. I followed them down, but woke up on my way to the river.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 17, 2010
*Lucid Dream 141: Frigid*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Romance/Exploration_


Me, my brother, Mike Ray (my cousin) and Liv Tyler were all in my car driving home from Las Vegas. We had finally gotten to Virginia and it was pouring snow. Me and Liv had apparently just gotten married. It was pouring snow and I could barely see where we were going. I got behind a cop car and was following slowly behind him. The road suddenly became unfamiliar. I asked everyone if I had taken a wrong turn, but none thought I had. Suddenly the cop car began sliding and fish-tailed. The cop car then slammed into a bunch of pine trees. I tapped the brakes in order to slow down, but I began to slide as well. I regained control and decided not to stop. 

I suddenly came to a wooden bridge with no guard rails. It was very narrow and twisted and turned many times. I slid left and right but managed to stay on the bridge. Up ahead I saw that there was a huge chunk missing from the left side of the bridge. I knew there wasn't enough room to get by, but I couldn't stop. My left two tires fell off the edge of the bridge. I tried to keep the car on the bridge as best I could. I only needed to stay on for a few more seconds before the bridge ended. My car began to tilt and just before clearing the bridge we fell off the side. We fell about 30 feet or so, and then splashed into the creek below. 

I quickly got everyone out of the vehicle and tried to get them out of the water as fast as possible. I knew we wouldn't last long in the water. It was so cold I could hardly move. I managed to get everyone out except Liv. I couldn't find her. I began to panick a bit. I dove under water and what was about 4 feet deep, turned to about 20 feet. I saw her lying at the bottom unconscious. I pulled her to the surface and got her out of the water. She was deathly cold and I feared for her life. There was a cabin a few feet away and we all ran toward it. I suddenly heard barking behind us. I glanced back and saw several zombie dogs chasing us toward the cabin. I pulled a gun out of my pocket and was firing shots as I ran toward the cabin. We busted in and locked the door quickly. 

I laid Liv down and she was now conscious. She was shivering so badly and couldn't even speak. I quickly took her wet clothes off her and yelled at my brother to get a coat. He walked over to the coat rack and casually picked up a coat. I began yelling at him to hurry the f*** up! Finally, I got the coat and wrapped her in it. I then held her as close to me as possible. She began to cough, and she coughed up a little blood. I used my breathe to try and warm her up. Eventually she was able to talk and she whispered, "Thank you." I told her I was sorry for wrecking the car. We began talking about different things. I told her that I loved her and wouldn't let her go until she was warm. We layed down and I held her for a good while. I suddenly became lucid for no apparent reason. 

Not sure what to do I just continued to hold on to Liv. She felt extremely cold, so I heated my own body with my mind. I then held her close naked body close to me. She warmed up quickly and began kissing my neck. Soon we were fully engaged in sex. After a while we stopped and I brushed her hair from her face. I said, "My god your beautiful." She smiled and closed her eyes. She leaned her head against my chest and fell asleep. I didn't want to disturb her, so I concentrated hard and slowly felt myself leaving my body. I was now standing in the room, looking down at myself and Liv laying there. I decided to explore a bit. I dove headfirst out the window and took flight. It was snowing and the pine forest looked beautiful. I flew through the forest until I came upon a frozen pond. 

I decided to ice skate (I have never ice skated before). I looked arounf for some skates and I saw some hanging from a nearby tree. I put the skates on and began skating around the pond. I was performing some olympic worthy moves. It was alot of fun. After a while skating, I got a bit cold and decided to fix that problem. I raised my hands into the air and set myself on fire. I melted through the ice and I then tensed up for a few seconds. I released all my energy and a huge flame burst from me and melted the entire pond. The water temperature was very warm and there were jet streams shooting through the water. I was now in a giant hot tub. It felt awesome. I awoke while relaxing in the pond.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your dreams are always hilarious!

You married Liv Tyler, and rescued her from near death. AWESOME!

----------


## KingYoshi

January 22, 2010
*Lucid Dream 142: Kill or be Killed*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/WTF_


I was in a pretty large house. I'm running through the hall searching for any kind of weapon. I needed something...hell, anything. I slowly opened a nearby door and peaked inside. It looked clear, so I quickly entered and locked the door behind me. I looked around the room and saw a gun cabinet. I grabbed the handle, but it was locked. After a quick elbow smash to the front glass, I grabbed a shotgun and a large hunting knife. There were a few pistols, but they all looked broken. I loaded the pump action tactical shotgun and exited the room. 

I saw someone cross the hall in front of me. It was a guy who I recognized from class. I slowly walked toward him. He was facing the opposite direction and had no idea I was there. I looked down and noticed he was wearing red and black shoes. I muttered under my breathe, "That mother f***er!" I raised my shotgun and blasted the guy in the back of the head. I pumped the shotgun and then stepped over what was left of the guys head. I spat on the dead body and then took off down the hall. 

I was on the transit bus going through town when I had suddenly passed out. I had woken up in this large mansion-like house with a note beside me. It informed me that I was one of twenty who were captured and turned loose in the mansion. It said that the house was full of "resources" and we were to kill each other. Last one alive gets to live. It said some other stuff about remote explosive collars that each of us had on. I immediately thought of the movie Battle Royale. I had gotten shot at earlier by someone with red and black shoes, now I had gotten some revenge. I can't remember alot during this period of time. 

The next thing I remember, I'm in a room fighting a girl and a guy. I slit the guys throat and then gutted the female. Suddenly the door behind me busted open. I quickly turned and stabbed the person in the stomach. It was a very attractive asian female. There was another brunette with her. The asian girl looked terrified, as did the brunette. The brunette looked at me and said, "She...she was in love with you." I dropped the knife and helped the asian girl up off the ground. She had a tear rolling down her face. I wiped it with my hand and told her I was sorry. I then held her tight and then sat down with her in my arms. She laid her head against my chest and I told her that everything was going to be ok. I said, "Its going to be ok, just sit here on daddy's lap." With every bit of strength she had left, she leapt to her feet with my knife clutched in her hand and knocked me to the ground. I knocked the knife out of her hand just before she could sink it into my neck. I then grabbed the knife and busted out the nearest window with it. A swarm of crows flew in the window and began eating the chick alive. I heard her scream as I ran out of the room. I glanced at the brunette and told her, "Stay away from me if you want to live." I then left the room. 

I saw a Battle Royale poster in the hallway and I suddenly became lucid. It didn't take me long to figure out what I wanted to do. I ran down the dark hallway and imagined something happening. Soon after there was a loud crash behind me. I turned around and saw that a large Tyrant (monster from video game series, Resident Evil...pictured above) had busted through the hall just as I had imagined. I ran down the hallway and leapt over objects with the grace of a gazelle. I ran along the walls, kicked off them and ran along the opposite walls Prince of Persia style. I saw a grenade launcher laying on the ground, so I picked it up. I turned and fired a few rounds at the Tyrant knocking him to a knee. I then performed a crazy back flip kick that greatly resembled Guile's from the game Street Fighter. The Tyrant fell on his back and I pulled out my knife and began cutting the Tyrants head from his shoulders. I then began kicking it around like a soccer ball. After a bit of this, I flew up and through the roof of the house. I flew around the sky for a bit, looking for my next endeavor when I unfortunately awoke.

----------


## AURON

nice display of dream control man. at the rate you're going you'll catch up to my lucid count in a few months  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

January 23, 2010
*Lucid Dream 143: World Domination*
around 3:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF/Romance_


I was walking around a large room full of people. I was apparently in a large gym and there was some sort of event going on. I walked around looking for my friend Cliff, because I wanted to light this blunt I was carrying around. I finally, saw him standing in the corner with a crazed look in his eye. He was staring across the gym at a couple. I glanced over and saw that the couple was Jess and some guy I didn't recognize. I looked at Cliff and said, "How you holding up man?" He didn't break his stare and said, "Oh, I'm fine....juuuust fine!" I immediately thought, "Oh shit, I'm going to end up fighting tonight, and get kicked out of the dance." It now came to my attention that this was some sort of high school dance. Judging by the attire, it wasn't anything special like a prom, just some weekend dance. I pulled out the massive blunt and said, "I know you were quitting, but it looks like you should relax a bit." He agreed to smoke, but he didn't want Jess to see him. We walked to the opposite wall, pulled up a few chairs and lit the blunt. Soon there were about 5 of us smoking and chill'n. 

I suddenly became lucid no apparent reason. I decided to finish smoking the blunt with Chris, Cliff, Deej, and my clone. I didn't notice it at first, but when I passed the blunt to myself, it shocked me for a moment. I was staring into my own eyes. It was a perfect clone. Myself then looked at me and said, "I'm your genius, hardworking, maniacal side." He then took the blunt and hit it a couple times and then passed it off. I was still in a bit of a surprised state. I began to laugh and asked my clone, "So, what should I do now?" He looked at me with a rather mischevious smile and said, "You have been right all along. You are meant to do great things....I can show you if you like..." Now extremely interested I agreed and he then showed me a vision. The vision basically showed myself in a quick flash of random events. It basically showed me rising to power by doing a bunch of different things. I can't remember what they were now. I remember thinking, "My god....this would really work. I could run my city." My clone had apparently read my thoughts and replied, "Run the city? (he then laughed hysterically) Fool, you could run the whole world!" 

Now convinced that I was going to run the world one day, I decided to explore my lucid. I flew around the gym for a few moments until I spotted a girl named Jane. I flew down to her and immediately began making out with her. She performed a few sexual favors before I became bored and flew out the window. I flew around outside for, what seemed like, forever. I flew high and performed a nose dive. I could feel the air rushing against my face as I raced toward the ground. I then decided just to bust through the earth. Faster and faster I flew until I was just feet from the ground. I closed my eyes and slammed into the ground. Suddenly, my vision went dark and it felt like an explosion had gone off. Something along the scale of a nuclear explosion. My hearing went out and all I could here was an intense ringing. It felt like flames were rushing past and all over my body. I suddenly saw a vision of the earth and myself laughing. The earth then exploded and I awoke with a violent jerk in my bed. 



January 23, 2010
*Lucid Dream 144: Lost in Space*
around 4:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I decided to lay back down and WILD after writing down my previous dream. I began to feel SP setting in after practicing my technique for only about 5-10 minutes. I felt my body lift up off the bed and shoot straight up into the air. I could see stars zooming by me and it felt like I was traveling at light speed. I opened my eyes and my body stopped. I was floating in space. I looked around and saw stars everywhere. I saw a large amount of debris in the background to my right. It seemed that I had left off where the last dream ended. I could make out large chunks of the earth floating around in the distance. I flew over toward the obliterated earth and entered the area of destruction. There were large masses of rocks, trees, and even a few cows zooming passed me. I began dodging debris as I zoomed through the area where the earth used to be. It felt like I was in some surreal life-like video game and it resembled a giant asteroid field. I held out my arm and focused my attention on it. I imagined it slowly turning into metal and my arm responded. It turned into a blue metallic arm. I then imagined it turning into a mega buster (mega man's arm cannon). Sure enough, it transition smoothly into a mega buster. I then started shooting the debris as it flew by me. After experiencing a SHMUP (shoot'em up video game) first hand, I flew around looking for a foreign planet to land on. 

I then remembered Nomad and decided to fly to the moon. I flew around for a while looking for the moon, but couldn't find anything, but a few abandoned air ships just drifting around in space. I decided to explore one of them. I landed on an airship and opened the emergency door to the cockpit. I flipped a switch on the control board and the air ship lit up. There were computer screens all around me and more buttons then I could count on a hundred hands. I decided to simplify things. I reached into my pocket, deep in thought. At first I didn't feel anything, but I moved my hand around searching for the particular item I was trying to get. My pocket was much larger on the inside then it should have been, lol. Finally I felt the smooth handle and pulled out a ps2 controller. I plugged it into the control panel and began flying the air ship. It was pretty bad ass. I decided to find a planet and land on it. I flew for a while and I could see several planets off in the distance. I unfortunatley woke up as I was approaching a large green and what looked like a forest/jungle covered planet.

----------


## KingYoshi

January 29, 2010
*Lucid Dream 145: The Fortune Teller*
around 2:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Horror/Exploration/WTF_


Me, Cc, B, Cliff and Jess were riding down an old country road. We were all wearing 50's clothes. We acted and were talking like we were straight out of the movie, "Grease." After driving for a while, Cliff was making out in the back with Jess, I was being kissed by B, and Cc was giving me road head. The dream skipped ahead a bit and it was now night time. The road had turned spooky, but I wasn't driving any more. I was nodding off in the passenger seat. Suddenly I saw the car go off the road. Cc panicked and over-corrected. The car fishtailed as we turned completely sideways and began to flip. We flipped over the guard rail and then flipped a couple more times on the way down the large drop off from the road down to the creek. 

The car was now upside down. I crawled out of the window and made sure everyone was ok. Cc had a broken leg, B was dead, Cliff and Jess were relatively unscathed. After regrouping and a bit of mourning, we decided to find a way back to the road. Cc hobbled with us all helping her. We suddenly heard a howl in the background. Everyone was now scared to death and I had to act like I wasn't and lead them out of the woods. The woods seemed like they had changed. It was gloomy and starting to get pretty dark. After walking for a bit, out of nowhere a large wolf-like monster grabbed Cc's leg and began mauling her. I dove and tackled the beast off her and stabbed it in the eye with a pen I had in my pocket. It ran off in pain. I looked at Cc, but the wolf had ripped out her throat already. She was struggling to breathe and she soon died. 

We regrouped and Jess was now so scared and horrified that she could hardly function. I led them for a while and we came upon an old woman. She was holding a crystal ball. She told me she was a fortune teller and the ball became foggy. It then showed me the future. There was war and suffering, and then it showed me speaking to millions of people at some sort of rally. It then showed me dying and it show happiness. She looked at me and said, "You are destined to run the world and bring about peace to this land. However, your destiny walks hand in hand with your doom. And I shall never see you again." (a line from the movie "Troy," which was on while I slept, lol) The lady disappeared and I turned to look at Cliff. He looked at me and sang, "We like to party...we like...we like to party..." Music started going off and he began to dance. Realizing how absurd this was I became lucid. 

I then began singing the song, "We like to party...we like...we like to party...we like to party...we like...we like to party!" I started dancing crazy as well. I then spotted Seine (my friend and the leader of the Lunar Wolves) in the shadows and called him over. I jumped on his back and he began to fly. We flew through the forest faster than I have ever moved in a lucid before (aside from light speed travel). He leapt off a cliff into a canyone below. We landed gracefully and I hopped off him. He had lead me to a giant sand pit. Suddenly the ground began to rumble and the sand in front of us began to move. It was quickly mounding up and forming a structure. In a matter of 20 seconds the sand had mouned up to an extraordinary heaight and created the head of a tiger. It was the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin. I felt myself getting excited. I walked forward and was just about to climb into the tiger's mouth when it moved and began to talk, "Who dares disturb my slumber!?!" I stood tall in front of the giant structure and shouted, "It is I! Yoshi! The future ruler of this world!" The Cave replied, "The power you seek is in within my depths. Take nothing but the Geass." I then entered his mouth. There was a long golden staircase that lead down under ground. I began walking down the throat of the beast when I began to feel myself waking up and soon after I awoke in bed.  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

February 3, 2010
*Lucid Dream 146: Onward to the Falls*
around 2:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I was in my elementary school gym waiting for the teacher to start gym class. I was sitting in my spot on the floor when I looked around me. There were many people I didn't recognize and many others that shouldn't have been in my gym class. I looked to my left and saw Mike B there. I was slowly putting everything together and I told Mike, "We have already graduated. WTF are we doing in elementary gym class?" He looked around confused and said, "Yeah, we have graduated!" I then said, "You know what that must mean don't you?" He looked at me and said, "Are we dreaming?" We then both performed a RC and realized it was a dream.

We stood up and I started flying around the gym. Mike immediately started messing with people around him. I saw him spit in Ryano's face and then Ryano attacked him. Mike picked him up over his head and launched him out the window. I laughed and landed beside Mike. I looked at him and said, "Wait, is this really you Mike?" He looked at me and said, "No, I don't think so. We should go find my actual self and make me lucid." He paused for a minute and said, "I'm really in Miss Dunham's class, LET'S GO!" He then took off down the hall. I remained still thinking, "Who the f*** is Miss Dunham? That idiot still thinks he's really in the school?" I then exited the gym trying to find him. 

I ran through the school office and saw Deej standing in the back hallway. There was a group of large upperclassmen throwing, what appeared to be, rotting fruit at Deej. They were all laughing and Deej was cowering in the corner. I walked up to Deej and whispered, "We are dreaming right now. Do a reality check." He then pinched his nose and a huge smile spread across his face. I continued down the hall and glanced back. Deej had thrown them through the glass window and was stabbing them with large shards of glass.

I exited the hall and somehow ended up outside. I had forgotten about Mike and suddenly remembered the task of the month. I was trying to teleport myself to the sun, but I wasn't even coming close. I just decided to explore for a bit. The sky grew darker and I was now in a spooky looking forest. It didn't scare me, but reminded me of something out of Lord of the Rings. I heard a few crows in the background and then I heard the shuffling of leaves to my left. I looked left and saw that there was about a 20 foot climb and then the ground flattened out again. From the sound of the leaves there must have been a group of people. I suddenly heard JT's voice and I called out to him. He came over to the ledge and greeted me. 

He said he was traveling to the nearby town and he asked if I would join him. I was just about to fly to the ledge when he tossed over a rope and said, "Here climb this." I thought, "why not?", so I grabbed the rope and began scaling the mountain. I said, "Are you holding this JT?" He said, "No." Suddenly I felt the rope slipping and I fell to the ground. I looked up and quickly rolled out of the way. 10 horses with the rope in their mouth and one guy with a handle bar mustache came crashing down. One horse had broken its legs and several others got up and took off running. The guy also appeared dead. I thought, "WTF?" and then flew to the top of the ledge. I peaked over and saw JT standing in the background and small crawl space between us. I wondered how the hell the horses had fit in there. I saw spider webs, so I jumped down and said, "I'll just find another way up." I walked around and saw some wooden steps that lead me to where JT was.

My boss from work was also with him. I told JT that we were dreaming. We then agreed to try the task of the month. My boss told me that she could make a portal and send us all to Niagra falls. She then opened up a portal and my vision went dark. I felt myself waking up and I soon felt myself in my own bed. I laid completely still and prepared to DEILD.... 



February 3, 2010
*Lucid Dream 147: The Wife*
*DEILD*

Category - _Task/WTF_


....I laid still for a few moments and then felt my body re-entering sleep. I opened my eyes and noticed I was on a boat. JT was cheering and my boss was nowhere to be seen. I sat up and said, "We made it?" JT said, "Yup, we are on the Maid of the Mist. I threw your boss overboard, hope that was ok." I laughed and said, "I don't give a f***!" He laughed and then we walked out to the side of the boat. It was driving around on its own and I could feel the cool mist flying up and hitting me in the face. We were approaching the waterfall and JT said, "So who are you going to marry?" I said, "Hmm...I dunno, lets just go see who else is on the boat." We walked around and saw several other people on the boat. I grabbed one of the females and JT said, "Who is that?" I said, "I dunno...what is your name?" She looked at me and said, "Candy Cane." JT laughed and said, "Are you really gonna marry someone named...Candy Cane? What if she shows up in a dream later complaining about you not spending time with her?" I said, "Yeah, or bitch'n about the dishes..." He then told me my dream wife should be someone I wouldn't mind showing up. It only took me a few seconds then I went looking for Kate Beckinsale. 

I eventually found her. She was wearing an awesome blue wedding dress (it had sort of an underwater Atlantis style to it...hard to explain). I then noticed I had on a matching tuxedo and we walked out to the bow of the ship. JT was wearing pope attire and he started reading from the bible. He then told me to kiss my bride and after a long kiss, we were married. In celebration everyone lifted us on their shoulders and tossed us into the water. Once I hit the water I noticed my tuxedo had changed a bit, and had fins along the arms and back. I saw Kate's dress had shifted to create a mermaid-like fin. We swam at high speed around in the water for a while. We kissed once more underwater and she told me that she would see me later. She swam off for the bottom of the lake. I jumped back up on the boat and began to take shots with JT. 

I got wasted after only a couple shots and noticed the boat was empty except for me and him now. It slowly turned into a canoe and we were having trouble keeping it from tipping over due to our drunkeness. Suddenly I heard a loud roaring wind at our backs. I turned around and saw tsunami-like waves coming toward us. I dove into the water and began swimming with the wave. I saw ahead that there was a large palace, many fancy buildings, and large towers up ahead. The wave was going to slam me right into it. Just before slamming into the palace, I leapt out of the water and began climbing up the palace walls. 

It reminded me of the game Assassin's Creed. I climbed the palace, then began climbing the tower. The water level was rising with me and waves kept slamming hard into the structures. I looked down and noticed there was a whole crowd of people being slammed into the walls. Some were climbing and others were just swimming around and drinking beer/liquor. I wanted to climb to the highest point and then jump off like you do in Assassin's Creed. I got to the top of the tower and then dove off in the same fashion as Altair/Ezio diving into the haystacks. I landed in the water where there was a party going on. 

I climbed up out of the water on the side of a cliff and there was a t.v. there. I saw several hot chicks on the t.v. and one of them caught my eye. She was gorgeous. I put my hand into the t.v. and beckoned for her to come toward me. She grabbed my hand and I pulled her through the television. She unzipped my pants and began blowing me. After a bit, I closed my eyes for a moment and when I re-opened them, there was a small dog blowing me instead of the girl. I pulled the dog off of me and thought, "WTF?" I awoke shortly after this.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 6, 2010
*Lucid Dream 148: Super Trippin'*
around 7:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF_


I awoke from a nap and went back to sleep after smoking. I had smoked a large blunt literally 2 minutes before I passed out the second time. The high hadn't even fully set in when I closed my eyes and felt SP set in. I easily transitioned within seconds and entered directly into my dream. 

I felt high as a kite when I stood up from the couch. I took a couple steps and nearly fell over. My feet didn't move and remained flat on the floor, but my body was bent over nearly parallel with the floor. I paused for a few moments like this and then fell into the floor. I rolled over and began geeking for several minutes. My body just kind of floated around the room and jerked with my roaring laughter. My friend walks in from the back room and asks what the hell I'm doing. I then stand up and show him how far I can lean without falling over. I began laughing again and felt like my head was swollen. I looked in the mirror and saw that I had a balloon with a sharpie face drawn on it instead of my actual head. 

I then began floating around the room again. For the next 20 or 30 minutes I just walked around my friends apartment complex showing people how far I could lean without falling over. They would ask how I could do that and I kept saying, "Cause I'm f***ing crazy!" I then would laugh and the DCs stared at me like I was f***ing crazy, lol. I finally told Chris that we were dreaming and he could do it too. We then began leaning side by side. He told me he had an idea, but I already knew what he was going to do. He turned on music and played the song, "Lean with it, Rock with it..." We began leaning and rocking to the song. After several minutes of this I woke up, still high as gas.

I had never WILDed that soon after smoking before. I'm going to try it again tonight and see what happens. I haven't geeked like that in years, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 8, 2010
*Lucid Dream 149: A Basket Full of Wonders*
around 9:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Task_


I'm driving my car on my way to work and it begins to rain. I turn on my windshield wipers, but they aren't helping any. Soon my windshield is covered in a thick film of water and I can't see a thing. I decide to pull over and try and fix my windshield wipers. I attempt to slow down, but my brakes aren't working properly either. I start freaking out thinking I'm about to wreck. I think to myself, "Damnit Ninja! It figures reading about your bad brakes (in your dream) would cause me to wreck another "dream" car! BAM....Lucidity! 

The moment I became lucid, I slammed into a guard rail and was thrown through my windshield. Before my body hit the ground I took flight. I flew over a couple of mountains and noticed a river running down in a valley. I flew down and landed beside the river. I walked to the edge of the water and I figured I might as well break out a sacrilegious activity. I decided to try and walk on water. I concentrated and placed one foot onto the water. It felt pretty solid, so I leaned forward and stepped with the other foot. I was now standing on the top of the water. I got pretty excited about this and took one more step. I remained on top of the water and had successfully walked on water. I then tested my luck and took a tiny bunny-hop. I still stayed on top of the water. Standing on water felt kind of weird. It felt like I was standing on jello. I then sprang into the air about ten feet and attempted to land back on the water. It didn't work and I was sucked down stream. 

I floated fairly quickly down the river and could feel the warm sun hitting my face. I thought to myself, "This reminds me of a lazy river at the beach." A few seconds after the thought, I noticed big yellow inner tubes floating around me. Before I could even finish the thought, water was splashed in my face by some little kid being everything but lazy in my lazy river (hate when that happens, lol). I was now laying in a inner tube myself and there was a medium sized wicker basket on the front of it. I looked in the basket and saw a gun. I thought, "WTF?" I then was splashed once again in the face by the little kid kicking his feet in his inner tube. I said, "I don't have to put up with this shit." I then grabbed the pistol and put a bullet in the back of the kids head. He fell off the tube and sunk under water. 

I saw some blood in the water as I floated by his vacant tube. Another person beside me looked panicked and said, "Did you just shoot him! Why? Why did you just shoot him?" I answered, "The little bastard was splashing water in my face!" The guy chuckled and said, "Oh ok. You freaked me out there for a minute, I thought you didn't have a good reason. That is why they give everyone a gun in the basket after all. We gotta keep those bastards out of here!" I laughed and laid back in my tube allowing the sun to warm my face. I thought to myself, "This would be good time for a blunt." I imagined a blunt and then glanced into my basket once again. There was a whole basket full of blunts. Must have been a hundred of them. I pulled four of them out and stuck them all in my mouth. I then lit all four of them and got blazed out of my mind. 

I just lazed in my river for several minutes smoking when I noticed my shadow in the water next to me. I glanced up into the sky and saw the sun beaming down on me. I looked back at my shadow and saw that it was correctly imitating my actions, but it was lagging a bit behind. My shadow became darker and darker as I watched it, until I noticed it had become an actually shadow-person floating in the water. I watched my shadow climb into its own unner tube and float up beside me. I instinctively passed one of my blunts to it. Me and my shadow floated down the river in peaceful silence smoking blunts together for a good while. I just kept getting new ones out of my basket when we had finished the previous ones. We must have smoked 20 blunts before I finally woke, lol.

_PS: No offence to anyone. I respect others religious beliefs. I'm just telling it how it happened_

----------


## AURON

> I thought to myself, "This reminds me of a lazy river at the beach." A few seconds after the thought, I noticed big yellow inner tubes floating around me.









> "This would be good time for a blunt." I imagined a blunt and then glanced into my basket once again. There was a whole basket full of blunts. .



Were you trying to use passive dream control on purpose? Or were things just happening when you thought about them in general?  Also that was a very cool dream.  I haven't relaxed in a lucid in a while.  I always seem get caught up with feeling like I have to do something, or try something before I wake up.

----------


## KingYoshi

The lazy river appearing was purely incidental. The blunt was indeed passive dream control. Yeah, I am usually running around doing some crazy shit, but this relaxation was much needed. Always good to take a lucid here and there to relax and just enjoy the dream state. Highly recommended to any dreamer who hasn't tried it by yours truly.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 11, 2010
*Lucid Dream 150: Getting Booted*
around 3:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was driving over to a friends house to pick up some smoke. I parked and walked inside. I was inside for a little more than five minutes when I exited the house and proceeded to return to my car. I noticed some older man placing a boot on my car. I quickly crossed the street and asked what the hell the problem was. 

The old man talked with an extremely thick southern accent and had several teeth missing in the front. He pointed beside my car and said, "Ye cain't park in front of the dock." I looked and there was now a dilapidated dock directly beside my car. I said, "Sir, that dock isn't even used. It leads into the edge of the woods." He chuckled and said, "I don't ker if its used er not. Cain't park in front of that ther dock." I was trying to hold my anger back. I took a deep breathe and said, "Look. I know that dock hasn't been used for years. I will take this to court and they will throw this case out. The only problem I have left, is this f***ing boot you have put on my tire. Is there anyway I can get you take that off?" He smiled with a toothless grin and said, "Well, I'm little shurt on'er bills this munth." I said, "Ok whatever...how much?" He said, "Bout two-ny" I handed him a 20 out of my wallet and he looked at me and said, "Nur...said two." I looked at him as threatening as possible and said, "I know you don't mean 200." He looked aggrevated and said, "Need er'bout...eight'n mur!" I handed him 18 more dollars and said, "Ok, now take this f***ing thing off." He leaned in and said, "Need er'bout ten mur!" Now extremely pissed, I looked at the guy and said, "Take it off my f***ing car!" The guy then bent over and began removing the boot as he mumbled to himself. 

I watched him closely to see how they were removed (for future reference). Suddenly, the boot changed colors from orange to red. I caught this and suspected I was dreaming. It take me a few moments to actually grasp the concept. I then performed a nose pinch and I was indeed dreaming. 

The old man had now removed the boot and was holding it in his hand. I looked at him and spoke in a friendly tone, "Hey can I see that real quick?" He said, "Shur, here ye go." He handed me the boot and I immediately smashed him in the head with it. The old man fell to the ground and I continued to bash his head in with the device. He was gurgling on blood when I slammed it into his mouth area and knocked out his remaining 6 or 7 teeth. I then took flight. I flew overtop the woods looking for something to get into. I noticed a few more people in the background flying around in the sky as well. I ignored them and decided to get to the moon. I flew until I reached a city and then touched down in the street. I was going to catch a bus to the moon, but I woke up as I reached the bus stop.

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



February 14, 2010
*Lucid Dream 151: I Got Chills...*
around 1:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Musical/WTF_


I woke up in the middle of the night freezing cold. I didn't feel like getting up to find another blanket, so I just balled up under the small one I had. I then proceeded to return to sleep when I suddenly felt that all too familiar feeling. The delayed vibrating pulse came a few times and my body began to vibrate. My body suddenly became cold as ice. I was cold, but I knew I was hallucinating, so I just road it out. Eventually, I sat up in my living room. 

My entire house was full of snow and there were icicles hanging all over the place. I stood up and walked to the back of my house. As I walked down the icy back hallway, three guys walked out wearing leather jackets. They were all snapping in unison. I reached in my pocket, pulled out some sun glasses and placed them over my eyes. With a spin and a snap I began to sing, "I got chills...their multiply'n...and I'm loseing control...by the power, your supply'n...its electrify'n!" I then heard a voice behind me singing Sandy's part. I turned around and saw it was Beth. She was wearing leather and had a cigarette in her hand (like the movie). The house was now full of people rock'n 50's gear, lol. We sang and danced until we finished the song. 

I then grabbed Beth's hand and lead. We ran through my sliding glass door and ended up outside unscathed. The first thing I noticed was the lack of winter weather outside. There was no snow and it was actually pretty warm. It was dark, so I looked off into the horizon and imagined the sun coming up. The sky began to light up, but I still couldn't see the sun. It was now daylight without the sun. Beth looked at me and said, "Did you do that?" I smiled and said, "I can do much more than that." I took her hand and we took flight. After she calmed down a bit (she freaked out at first, lol), we flew around and looked at the stars. The night air was cool and we laid on our backs and flew blindly for a while. I held my hand out in front of us and sang, "I can show you the world...shining shimmering splendors...(I placed my hand softly on her cheek and our eyes met)...now tell me princess, when did you last let your heart decide." We were now laying on a magic carpet. She cuddled closer to me and I woke up before the song was half way through.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 16, 2010
*Lucid Dream 152: Into the Shadows*
around 1:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Action_


I woke up from sleep, grabbed something to eat and then attempted a WILD (using my technique). After some snowy HI, I transitioned into my dream. I sat up and noticed I was in my old dorm room. My roomate Cliff was there as well. I told him we were lucid and he looked pretty confused at first. I then told him to do a nose pinch RC. He did and then realized he was dreaming. He told me that his vision was fuzzy, so I proceeded to show him a bunch of different stabilization techniques. Finally, I got his kinks worked out and we exited the building. 

We were in a large field and it was very dark outside. I looked out to the horizon and made the sun rise. As soon as the sun rose completely a large dark, misty cloud moved in and blocked off the sun. A pitch black shadow was cast all around us. Suddenly black figures began to form within the shadow. The shadow had grown to an enormous size making the ground pitch black as far as the eyes could see. The sky began to swirl with dark purple and deep orange. The figures began to rise out of the ground and I noticed they had an all too familiar symbol on their chests. They were heartless! The demonic looking heartless began to surround me and Cliff (the heartless were much more sinister than the heartless from the Kingdom Hearts games). I looked over toward Cliff and gave a quick nod. We then held out our arms and summoned keyblades out of thin air. 

My keyblade was awesome (I plan on drawing it and posting the picture in my DJ...eventually  :tongue2: ). The shaft and handle of the ketyblade was extremely shiny and appeared to be solid gold. A green, twisting vine with razor sharp pot leafs curled up the keyblade. The ridges for the end of the key was a large pot leaf. The handle had a large emeralds, diamonds, and sapphires encrusted in the gold. The handle was a (king's) crown shape that folded over my hand as I held it (like a protector/shield for the "sword" hand. It felt light as a feather and I began attacking the heartless. My buddy Cliff's keyblade was pretty cool as well. It was flaming on the end and there was a white spiraling metal that curled all the way up the shaft of the keyblade. The ridges on his keyblade looked like a normal key, but I couldn't really tell because they were engulfed in flames. The spiral made the keyblade look similar to a joint. He also had some razor sharp pot leafs here and there. 

We fought the heartless for a while, but they just kept multiplying. Cliff looked at me and said, "Shit! There are too many of them." I looked at him and said, "Try this!" I backed up a few steps and felt energy growing inside me. I then unleashed and allowed the energy to burst out of every square inch of my body. My clothes turned black and blue as did my keyblade. I saw a strange nearly invisible veil fall over me. I had turned into the wisdom form (from KH2). I began shooting white balls of fire (as wells as stars, beams, and other shapes of a white hot flames). After battling the heatless by flying around and shooting and also performing some crazy acrobatics and shooting, I awoke from my dream.

----------


## AURON

Zomg that's awesome!  I was thinking about playing through kingdom hearts for the Xth time the other day too.  I look forward to that drawing man...the description I got from your entry looks bad ass.

Hmmm...I wonder what my keyblade would be like?  I may have to play that again solely for lucid inspiration.

----------


## Dylan xD

Did you actually have a shared dream?  :smiley: 

And in your Game DJ   Titty Fuck Tifa? ... Nice, It is now one of my goals too  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Did you actually have a shared dream? 
> 
> And in your Game DJ   Titty Fuck Tifa? ... Nice, It is now one of my goals too



Awesome! As for it being a shared dream....possibly, but my buddy couldn't remember his dream. All he remembered was that I was in it.

----------


## KingYoshi

February 19, 2010
*Lucid Dream 153: Moon Bound*
around 4:30pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration_


After being awake for a few hours I returned to sleep and entered a WILD. After a smooth and relatively uneventful transition, I got out of my bed and flew head first out the window. Outside there were quite a few DCs roaming around my yard. I walked a few steps and they all beg trying to get my attention. I ignored them and called out to Seine. After a few moments Seine came out of the shadows. I attempted to mount Seine when a DC grabbed my arm and pulled me down. In anger I shouted, "I've had enough!" I looked at Seine and whispered, "F***ing kill 'em!" 

Me and Seine began tearing the DCs to shreds. I pulled out a curved bandit sword and gutted a few DCs. I looked over and saw Seine shooting large fireballs out of his mouth. I stepped over a few burnt DCs and cut the last of 'ems head from his shoulders. I then mounted Seine and we took flight. He flew with great speed and fluidity. After a short flight we began to approach the moon. I telepathically told Seine to fly around the moon until we found someone. After a bit of flying I saw four figures moving on the moons surface. Seine flew in for a closer look. One seemed to be spinning in a circle as the others watched. Before I could make out any details, I had a false awakening. 

I got up out of my bed and knew I was dreaming. I didn't even bother performing a RC. I decided to try Nomad's suggestion. I walked out to the street and was trying to think how I could find the moon bus. I got an idea borrowed from Harry Potter. I tried to summon a wand, but it was no good. I looked around and saw an umbrella laying on the ground beside me. I picked it up and held it out in front of me. Suddenly there was a loud crack, and a bus appeared out of nowhere. I walked around to the side and was greeted by the conductor. He asked me my name and where I was headed. I told him I was Yoshi, and I was headed to the moon. He laughed and in a thick austrailian accent he said, "I'm already there mate!" He then handed me a blunt. We smoked it until it was gone and I then walked back and hopped on one of the beds. 

There was a t.v. with a NES hooked to it beside my bed. I looked around and saw about 12 other people on the bus as well. Each with their own bed and work area (desk and chair). Only a couple of them were human. Two were Khajiits (race from the game Oblivion), there were several greenish-gray skinned humanoids, and a few Vieras (race from FFXII). Eventually the bus was now driving on the moon. We drove for a while and then I could see a spectacular city on the horizon. As we approached the futuristic city I heard a telephone ringing. I looked around the bus and spotted the Flintstones-like telephone ringing on a nearby table. It rang several times and the DCs seemed to be ignoring it. I grabbed the phone, but I couldn't hear anyone on the other end. It also kept ringing even though I had picked it up. Suddenly I awoke in my bed and my phone was ringing, lol. Damn phone calls.

----------


## Baron Samedi

AWESOME MAN!!! 

I should've read this entry much earlier. I was just talking to this lady from England with an Australian accent last night, teaching her to play didjeridoo.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> January 23, 2010
> *Lucid Dream 143: World Domination*
> around 3:00am
> *DILD*
> 
> Category - _Exploration/WTF/Romance_
> 
> 
> I was walking around a large room full of people. I was apparently in a large gym and there was some sort of event going on. I walked around looking for my friend Cliff, because I wanted to light this blunt I was carrying around. I finally, saw him standing in the corner with a crazed look in his eye. He was staring across the gym at a couple. I glanced over and saw that the couple was Jess and some guy I didn't recognize. I looked at Cliff and said, "How you holding up man?" He didn't break his stare and said, "Oh, I'm fine....juuuust fine!" I immediately thought, "Oh shit, I'm going to end up fighting tonight, and get kicked out of the dance." It now came to my attention that this was some sort of high school dance. Judging by the attire, it wasn't anything special like a prom, just some weekend dance. I pulled out the massive blunt and said, "I know you were quitting, but it looks like you should relax a bit." He agreed to smoke, but he didn't want Jess to see him. We walked to the opposite wall, pulled up a few chairs and lit the blunt. Soon there were about 5 of us smoking and chill'n. 
> ...



Four of us Moon people have space ships. The Land of Nod on the Moon is all jungle.

My goal is to cover the Moon in jungle, and make it all green. cool.

----------


## KingYoshi

> AWESOME MAN!!! 
> 
> I should've read this entry much earlier. I was just talking to this lady from England with an Australian accent last night, teaching her to play didjeridoo.



Hell yeah! Thats awesome...



February 20, 2010
*Lucid Dream 154: They Call Me Kratos*
around 3:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Task/Action_


I was in some kind of thrift store and I was looking through some old SNES and NES games. I had found quite a few rarities for dirt cheap and I was getting excited. I looked through the games I was about to buy and they had all changed. Many of them were now common sports games. I went back to the bin and began to search for the games I thought I had in my hand already. After searching for a bit and having several games change again, I started to get suspicious. I slowly raised my hand and performed a nose pinch RC. I was indeed dreaming. 

I immediately wanted to complete one of the Tasks of the Year. I decided to attempt the Gladiator fight. I took flight and began searching for the Colosseum. After flying over a few mountains I saw a large structure in the background. As I approached I could hear a crowd roaring and cheering from within the walls. I landed in front of the colosseum and walked inside. I was in a large area within the walls of the collosseum. It was just like a football game. There were concession stands set up everywhere, but the food was very different. One stand read, "Fried Bat on a Stick" another said, "The Crumpet Stop." I didn't want to just fly into the arena and begin fighting, so I walked around until I found some stone steps that led into a deep dark dungeon. 

There were many slaves locked in the dungeon and I walked in smiling. One of them asked, "Who the f*** are you?" I turned invisible and walked through the wall and into the cell with the other prisoners. I reappeared and they were all speechless. I spoke, "I am a god in this world. I have come to fight in the games as a prisoner." One of the prisoners got excited and said, "You are here to save us? We are saved!" I laughed a deep evil laugh and said, "I came here to fight. Your life means nothing to me." They man began to whine and beg, "But, you are a god right? You can do anything. Help us get out of here...please!" He then grabbed my arm. I quickly straightened out my arm, spread my fingers, and summoned a large machete. In a flash I swung my arm and removed the prisoners head from his shoulders. 

The other prisoners backed away and I spoke once again, "Get on my nerves or in my way, and you'll end up like this one." I then picked up his head by his hair and held it out in front of me. The prisoners all looked terrified. I smirked and then tossed the head to one of the other prisoners and said, "Here you go scruffy." He caught the head, dropped it, and began to cry softly in the corner. A couple guards had now showed up and they began yelling into the cell telling us to shut the f*** up and get ready to die. They opened up the doors and we all got into a single file line and followed them into the stadium. 

As soon as we entered the stadium, I slit one of the guards throat and stole his spear. I then launched the spear across the arena. There were many "executioners" (people we were supposed to fight) standing on the other side of the arena. My spear soared through the air and pierced the heart of the largest executioner in the arena. The giant muscular man dropped to his knees and his cow/bull skull head gear fell to the ground. The crowd roared and I took off running to the center of the arena. I screamed and held my arms wide. A huge fountain of fire and debris exploded under my feet and lifted me into the air. I floated atop the fountain of fire and began launching flaming boulders/debris at the other executioners. I killed a few this way and landed back on the ground. The fire fountain was now gone. 

Many people in the crowd were shouting, "Who are you?", "What is your name?", "What shall we call you!" I stood tall and shouted, "I am Kratos!" I crowd began chanting "Kratos...Kratos...Kratos!" I now noticed I had Kratos' Blades of Chaos attached to my arms. I began the massacre. After killing off all the executioners with attacks straight out of the game (God of War), I began to hunt down the other prisoners. The arena was a blood bath and I think the crowd was now scared for their own safety. The czar stood and stared down at me. The crowd started chanting, "Kill him...kill him...kill him!" The czar gave me a thumbs down and I began to laugh. 

Trained soldiers entered the arena and I slayed them all within seconds. I then took flight and began lauching fireballs at the crowd, setting groups of them ablaze. I then landed in the crowd and began slicing them up. The crowd tried to run and some even tried to fight. With relative ease, I wiped out the entire arena which was now a large bowl of blood. I looked into the "luxury box" and saw the czar staring down at me. He then laughed and took flight. He said, "So you thin you are the only lucid one in this land?" He began flying around attacking me. I was on the defensive and kept deflecting his attacks, but he kept getting closer and closer to landing one. Finally I dodged one of his attacks and severed his arm. He flew high above me, laughed, and his arm regenerated. He began to speak, "You cannot kill me so easily, I am the..." I raised my arm in the air and summoned a massive bolt of lightning which hit him mid-sentence. He disintegrated. I took flight and flew high above the arena. I attempted to summon a meteor and land it on the colosseum. After a few trys, I saw the large ball of fire tearing through the atmosphere. As the giant meteor approached, I felt myself waking up. I tried to hold on, but I couldn't. I then prepared to DEILD.  

*Lucid Task of the Year '10 - 1/8 Complete*

----------


## J.D.

That was freakin epic!

----------


## KingYoshi

February 20, 2010
*Lucid Dream 155: Humanity's Fate*
*DEILD*

Category - _Task/Action_


I tranistioned smoothly and completed the DEILD. After the tranistion, I was standing on the sidewalk of a neighborhood street. The neighborhood seemed familiar, but I couldn't figure out where I had saw it before. I jogged down the street looking for something interesting when a house caught my eye. It seemed like a normal house, but for some reason it seemed familiar. I walked up and tried to open the door, but it was locked. I decided to just knock and see what happened. I heard someone moving around from the inside and then the door opened. 

It was Dr. Emmett Brown (character from the movie, Back to the Future, also known as Doc) and he was wearing the weird mind reading device from the movie. He looked at me and said, "Where are we?" I wasn't sure what to say, so I just walked into the room. Doc poked his head outside, looked both ways, and then closed the door behind. He looked at me and asked, "Were you followed?" I shook my head no and he told me that he had something to show me. I said, "Is it a time machine?" He looked at me in amazement and said, "It works! This mind reading device works!...Well, sort of. It works the opposite way I guess...Quick! What am I thinking?" I looked at him and said, "You are thinking about gay porn." He looked shocked, then he chuckled and said, "Well sometimes...I". I interrupted, "I don't need an explanation, Doc." He then uncovered the DeLorean. 

We both jumped in and he said, "So, where do you want to go?" I told him I wanted to go to the future and he looked at me with concern and said, "Yes! Its your kids. We have to do something about your kids Marty!" I laughed and said, "F*** them. Take me to Doomsday. The end of the world!" He smiled and typed April 9, 2061. We then blasted through the side of the house and took off down the street. I watched as the needle approached 88mph. As we hit 88mph, there was a sound like a shotgun blast and white light flooded my vision. When my vision cleared, we were riding through a war zone. We parked and got out. Suddenly a huge metal pole flew in from the sky and impaled Doc. He was dead before he could get a single word out. I thought, "Ok?" and jogged down the street. 

There were burning buildings all around and the sky was covered in a thick layer of smoke. The reflection of the burning fires gave the smoke a brownish-orange color. I saw a large group of people gathered around someone who was floating in the air. They all seemed to be suffering and begging to the man in the sky. He laughed an evil laugh (which seemed familiar somehow). He then swooped down and grabbed one of the crowd members. He held her by the neck as he shouted, "This is what happens when you defy me!" He then ripped the girls head off with his bare hands. He threw it down into the crowd and then tossed the body high into the air. A large, red-eyed, black dragon swooped out of the thick smoke and devoured the body. Some of the crowd members hit their knees and began praying. The man floating in the sky shouted, "Fools! I am god! Ha ha ha ha!" I looked closer at the man and thought to myself, "WTF? Is that really..." 

I was suddenly floating in the sky above a crowd of people. I looked around and realized that the guy had been me the whole time. I held my arms up above my head and summoned a tornado. I ran it through the town crushing buildings, tossing cars and people all over the place. I then decided to summon another...and another...and another. Soon I was controlling 13 tornadoes that whipped through the city all around me as I floated in the dark sky. There were explosions and the sound of many screaming people. I decided to go ahead and hunt down the rest of the humans. I tried to imagine an army of soldiers approaching me from the horizon (to submit to my command). I heard something behind me and I turned around to find a group of seven people/monsters behind me. 

There was a man flying who appeared to be and was dressed like a vampire. There was also a gigantic beast that looked like it came from the game, "Shadow of the Colossus." It was at least forty feet tall and covered in a thick mane of hair. There were three people in black armor holding sinister looking swords, a guy in a mech unit, and a smoking hot female with sharp footlong fingernails. I looked at them all and said, "Now...we feast on the humans! I want none left alive!" 

I flew high into the air and summoned Seine (my lunar wolf accomplice). He flew out of the fog and I mounted him. I flew overhead as I watched my subordinates wreck havoc. The colossus had lifted an occupied house and spiked it like a football. I could see the vampire flying away with someone in its arms. The soldiers were chopping up people by the second, and the female was impaling people with her fingernails from great distances (reminded me of Lust from the anime, Full Metal Alchemist). I was trying to see what the mech unit was up to, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Suddenly a shower of missles landed in a large crowd of scared people. I looked and saw that the mech unit was circling the area, firing missles and bullets everywhere. Seine then used telepathy to communicate with me. He asked, "How do you finally link the lucid world to the real world?" I awoke before I could answer. I sat up and thought, "Wow, that was interesting."

*Lucid Task of the Year '10 - 2/8 Complete*

----------


## KingYoshi

February 24, 2010
*Lucid Dream 156: Booty Air*
around 6:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Romance/Exploration_


I woke around 6:30am and tried to return to sleep. I kept feeling SP trying to set in. I was so tired I didn't even feel like bothering with SP, so I tried to just fall asleep unconsciously. It didn't work. I was soon transitioning into the dream state and I thought, "F*** it, why not." After the transition, I was in pitch black darkness. I couldn't see anything from any angle. I decided not to put the effort into fixing this problem, so I just took flight. I was flying through the darkness for some time when I finally reached some light. My surroundings began to slowly light up. I noticed I was on a small landing strip. There were some junk/wrecked personal planes in the field beside me. At the end of the runway was a small log house. As I walked up to the house the door flung open. 

Cliff came walking out wearing a white fur coat and a top hat with a feather. He reminded me of a white snoop dogg, lol. He looked at me and said, "Its pimp'n...pimp'n!" I laughed and said, "What the f*** are you doing out here?" He just pointed and I looked behind me. There was a small purple and white airplane rested beside the runway (reminded me of Snoop's Soul Plane). The side of the plane read (in big sparkling letters), "Booty-Air." We got on the plane and there were 20+ naked females aboard. I sat down on the extremely comfortable couch and was handed a drink by a hot female. Cliff smiled and said, "Basically, we fly around, f***, get drunk, get high, and then call it a day." I replied, "Hell yeah!" I then pulled out a blunt and we smoked as we took turns railing a few the females. At onbe point we were taking shots while both getting blown by two females a piece. After a while, Cliff looked at me and said, "Ok, its time to shuffle the deck." 

The plane landed and Cliff (in true pimp fashion) kicked the girls off the plane and threw them a wad of cash saying, "Go buy you some damn clothes!" He then made a phone call and suddenly two stretch limos full of hot females pulled up. They all got out and were walking toward the plane when Cliff shouted, "None of you b****es sets one foot on my plane with clothes on!" They all stripped and then got on the plane. Basically the same stuff went on. Lots of three and four way action, alot of position changing, and quite a bit of smoking and getting wasted. After a while, I woke up.

----------


## Z-Grav

^^^ Hysterical ::laughtillhurts::  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## KingYoshi

March 2, 2010
*Lucid Dream 157: Frozen Slaughter*
around 11:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/Exploration_


I was on an expedition with a two world class scientists. We were searching for a cure for cancer that we suspected could be found in a special plant that grew in extreme conditions. We were climbing a gigantic snow covered mountain (similar to Mt. Everest, but it had a different name that I can no longer remember) and were all dressed in many layers of clothing. The temperatures were miserably cold and the wind was blowing the top layer of the deep snow in such a way that visibility was very limited. 

The scientist on my right (looked like a burly axe man) looked over at me and said, "We have been on this mountain for 4 days now. We should've reached the top already!" I told him to check our location, but his equipment wasn't working. I told them both that we couldn't be too much farther and we continued our ascent. Suddenly the wind picked up to a terrifying speed. The cold air felt like it was literally cutting through my face. A deep voice from a far distance slowly became audible. It sounded evil and as if it were chanting a demonic spell. The other scientist (skinny and nerdy-looking) asked, "What the f*** is that?" I looked at him and said, "Its Saruman! He wants us to turn back." The burly scientist replied, "Hmm...maybe we should." I responded, "Maybe..." We decided to set up camp for the night on a nice flat area. 

It started to get dark and the other two had fallen asleep. I was walking around the outlying area when I heard something from within the shadows. Intrigued and a bit frightened as well, I walked closer to the shadow in the small crevice directly in front of me. I could have sqore I saw something moving in the crevice, but there was clearly nothing there. I paused for a moment and then turned to face the opposite direction. I backed up slowly toward the crevice and just before reaching it I paused. After a second or two, I quickly turned and grabbed the invisible creature that was hiding in the crevice. I could feel cold skin struggling in my hand and the creature suddenly became visible. It was a large lizard with several rows of razor sharp fangs. I struggled with it for a moment and then slammed it against the rock facing. It fell onto a strange statue that was laying on the ground. The lizard began fusing with the statue and soon had overtaken it like a parasitic host. the statue changed and stood before me. 

It was Reptile from the video game, Mortal Kombat. A sudden thought hit me, "That was exactly like the movie...wtf?" I then began to wonder wtf I was doing on a snow covered mountain and how the f*** did I even get here. I became suspicious, so I performed a nose pinch RC and realized I was dreaming. 

Reptile started spitting acid at me and I was flying around dodging his attacks. After some one-sided hand to hand combat (I was kicking his ass), I slammed him hard into the rock facing. Several rocks fell around him and this particular part of the mountain seemed a bit unstabile. I quickly ran up locked my hands together, then slammed my fists into the side of the mountain. A mass amount of rocks, boulders, and debris fell from above and finished off Reptile. I had flown back to watch the show. Where Reptile once stood there was a very large pile of rocks and boulders. Green blood started seeping through the cracks in the rock pile. The mini avalanche had opened a new path. 

There was now a cavern where the small crevice used to be. I took a few steps toward it when I heard a death scream from within the cavern. I paused for a moment and stared into the darkness. A few moments later it sounded as if a stampede was approaching from the cavern. The ground shook a bit, so I flew back to the tents (which were about 20 yards away). Suddenly out of the cavern came hundreds of strange jungle tribe-looking people. They were all short, around four feet tall except for one very large man wearing an executioners mask (he was at least 8 foot tall...pictured above). Their skin was almost an orange-ish color and they were covered in tribal markings and all wore green leafy loin clothes. I laughed and thought, "The environment definately doesn't match the inhabitants." Holding spears, bows, and rock slings they circled the camp and all appeared to be foaming at the mouth to kill us (not literally, lol). 

Suddenly a spear came flying through the air and impaled the skinny, nerdy-looking scientist in the face. I took flight and landed on a ledge above the action. I watched with interest as the burly man tried to fight off the tribe. He managed to kill several of the tribesman and kept calling out to me, "Help me you bastard!" I just ignored him and watched the show. The giant executioner (I'm going call him X) had now confronted the burly scientist. X was now holding a giant axe and looked strikingly similar to one from Resident Evil 5. 

The scientist tried to kick X in the gut, but it had no effect. X slammed the blunt end of the handle into the scientist forehead and knocked him to the ground. I could see blood pouring from his forehead. The small tribesmen quickly grabbed the scientist and dragged him to a flat rock. At least twenty of them assisted in holding him down as the executioner approached. The scientist struggled, but couldn't move much at all. He began crying and yelling at me, "Why are you watching you sick bastard! Help me damnit!" Our eyes met and I just smiled and leaned toward him in anticipation. The executioner was only a few feet away. He raised his massive axe above his head and I got into a crouching position ready to spring to the rescue...but I said f*** it and just watched as the axe slammed down with a thud! 

The scientist head rolled of the rock and into the snow. Some of the tribesmen picked it up and began fighting over it. I leapt down in front of the whole tribe and said with half of a laugh, "How it going f***ers!" They all turned and looked even more bloodthirsty then before. They all began running toward me. Before they could reach me though, I held my arms wide and could feel energy coursing through my whole body. With a sudden rush and explosion of this invisible energy the sky began to rain massive icicles. I watched as the entire tribe was being impaled from above. After all were dead, I decided to sky dive off the massive mountain. As I prepared to leap from the edge, my alarm went off and I woke up  :Sad: . I badly wanted to jump off this mountain.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 5, 2010
*Lucid Dream 158: Weed Fusion*
around 2:30am
*DEILD*

Category - _Substance/WTF_


I had became lucid at the very end of a previous dream. I prepared to DEILD as that dream ended. I woke and transitioned smoothly into my lucid. I was back in my old apartment with Cliff and Chris. I told them we were dreaming and we should smoke some crazy sh**. I had always wanted to try something (I dubbed it "weed fusion"). We all walked outside and began collecting materials for "weed fusion." 

Chris came back and handed me a deflated basketball. I used my lucid powers to fuse the basketball with a bag of weed I pulled out of my pocket. There was a bright flash and the weed was now a burnt orange color. I rolled a blunt (with extreme speed...took a couple seconds at most), and we passed it around. All three of our heads turned into basketballs with faces on them (reminded me of the old gushers fruit snacks commercials). Chris removed his head and began dribbling it. Me and Cliff removed our heads as well and we dribbled/f***ed off for a bit. My perspective kept changing from the third person to first person as I dribble my own head. Soon we were back to normal. 

Cliff then handed me a stop sign and I fused it with another bag of weed. It turned a blood red color and I rolled another blunt. Chris took the first hit and as soon as he hit it, he stopped moving. He was as still as a statue. His eyes weren't moving and it looked as if he wasn't even breathing. Cliff took the blunt from Chris' hand and the same thing happened to him after he hit it. I removed the blunt from Cliff's hand and took a hit. I was immediately frozen in time. I couldn't move any part of my body and I wondered how long I would be stuck like this. After only a few more moments, we all gained full motion again. We talked/joked for a minute about how badass weed fusion was and then Cliff handed me a feather. 

I fused the feather and the weed now turned solid white and seemed to be extremely fluffy and light. I rolled the blunt and we all passed it around. After hitting the blunt I felt significantly lighter, but nothing else happened. I was a bit disappointed and was just about to fuse more weed with a tin can, when a gust of wind blew through the area. All three of us were lifted off the ground and we were being blown around in the air. It felt awesome to just let the wind take us wherever it blew. It was an amazing feeling being so light. We were flipping, floating, and soaring around the sky for a good while before I awoke from the dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

I'd like to thank everyone once again for visiting my dream journal. I've just hit 30,000 views and couldn't be more excited about that  ::D: . You guys keep me motivated to keep dreaming (and posting my dreams). I hope I can keep you all entertained and hope you all continue to pop in for a quick read from time to time. Again, thanks goes out to everyone who has visited this journal and good luck to everyone else in their future lucid endeavors!

----------


## KingYoshi

March 7, 2010
*Lucid Dream 159: Gett'n Fruity*
around 11:30pm
*WILD*

Category - _WTF_


I had been taking naps and sleeping on and off all day. Had a few dreams, but they were either uninteresting or I forgot them. I laid down again around 11:30 and attempted to WILD. I used my technique and hit SP after about 10 or 15 minutes. 

I began to hear conversation around me, but it was muffled. I started spinning in circles and floating around my room. After a bit my body stopped and I stood up. I stabilized for a few moments and then headed outside. It was very dark outside and I could sense that there was someone or something watching me. I began to get a bit freaked out, so I decided to "turn the lights on." I looked into the sky raised my arms slowly and imagined the sun rising. The sun rose and lit up the area. I heard a jingle (the one from the zelda games when you unlock something) and I heard something coming up behind me. I turned around and there was a big, smiling, strawberry dancing/walking up to me. It stopped in front of me and said, "That was a good job! But lets see if you can beat level 2!" It then turned and skipped/danced off into the woods. 

The sky suddenly became dark again. I thought, "why not," so I attempted to raise the sun again. While the sun began to rise, I heard fast footsteps approaching me. I turned around and was hit by something solid. I flew back an unrealistic 20 yards or so and skidded to a stop. I was a bit shaken up, but I returned to my feet and thought, "WTF was that? It felt like I got hit by a ram." I looked where I previously stood and there was a large ram browsing around the yard. I heard a screech of tires from behind me. I turned around and saw a large van had pulled up behind me. 

Three guys wearing tuxedoes, dark sunglasses, and very spiffy hair jumped out of the van. Thick clouds of smoke rolled out of the van as they exited. For a moment I wanted to go get in the van, but they were running at me so I reached into my pocket and pulled out a pocket knife. I was hoping for a ninja sword, but I guess this would have to do. They stopped in front of me and all hit their knees. They began searching around the grass. I spoke, "WTF are you doing?" One guy shooshed all the others and whispered to them, "Its top secret...remember!" I was aggrevated so I picked one of them up and slit his throat. He began spewing blood from his neck and I aimed the blood so it soaked his friends. One of them shouted in a pitiful voice, "We are just looking for your stride gum man. P-please don't kill us!" I told them that I wasn't even chewing gum when the ram hit me. I then killed the rest of them and raised the sun. I heard the same jungle and a giant smiling orange came out dancing and began to speak. Before it could get out two words, I stabbed him with my knife and began drinking his juice. The orange was screaming for help and crying, but I just drank his juice until he killed over. 

The sky was dark again and I looked out into the woods. I could see many sets of eyes and I knew they were more of these weird fruit guys. I took flight after them and they all began running and screaming. I saw a pineapple, banana, more oranges, apples, a kiwi, and some strange looking fruits that probably weren't real. I dove on top of the kiwi and stabbed him. I now noticed I had on a long black cape and had vampire fangs. I acted like I was a vampire as I chased down the screaming fruit people. I woke up during my hunt and began immediately writing my dream down. After I wrote everything down, I read back through and it was the worst hand writing ever. I had to write my dream at least four times, before realizing I was still dreaming. I awoke for real shortly after.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Crazy synchronicities:

I have also been becoming a vampire in dreams, and dreamt of government agents as Men in Black. I also changed day to night last night, and saw someone that looked like Link.

What a weird dream, and funny. Where did you get that picture by the way? It's funny, yet disturbing, like all your dreams.

----------


## KingYoshi

LOL...yeah as soon as I saw that picture I knew it had to be in my DJ. I actually typed "strawberry people" or "strawberry man" (can't remember which one) in google images and found it on the second or third page of images. Even though the concept of the image didn't go with my dream, the disturbing comedic theme (and characters themselves) did, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 11, 2010
*Lucid Dream 160: Nazi in my Pocket?*
around 3:00pm
*DILD*

Categry - _WTF/Action/Romance_


I fell asleep in a vehicle (don't worry, I wasn't driving  :tongue2: ) and began to dream. The first thing I remember was running through a dilapidated city in europe. I reached the city limits and there was a small zoo surrounded by a large brick wall. I climbed up and over the wall and entered the zoo. There seemed to be no-one there and all I could find (animal-wise), were pandas. I was watching two pandas interact with each other and they began to talk to each other. I became suspicious and performed a RC. 

I was dreaming. I immediately thought of the Lucid Task of the Year. I decided that I would witness the holocaust (it isn't one of the tasks, but for some reason I thought it was, lol). I began to fly around looking for a war scene. Soon I flew over a battle and decided to join in. I landed and focused my attention on creating lightning from my fingertips. After a few attempts, I was successful. I began shooting lightning at the Nazi's. After frying a bunch of them they began to fall back. I chased after them killing a few more, then I returned to the camp site. The army I was with was British. I walked around the campsite taking in the realistic scene. I found a couple of nurses who were very sexy. I lead them into a nearby tent for some 3-way action. 

After this, I decided to get crazy. I looked around the campsite until I found some coke. I did a line and then started looking for a gun. I could feel the intensity inside me growing. I was ready to shoot something. I found a flamethrower (which looked like a weird futuristic sniper rifle). I began burnin down the camp and burning the British army alive. The entire camp was set on fire. I whistled for Seine, and the entire pack of ghost/lunar wolves came out of the forest to feed on the cooked soldiers. I mounted Seine and told him to take me to the nearest concentration camp. 

We passed through a town that seemed to be nearly abandoned. There was a large billboard that read in bold letters, "Nazi in my Pocket!" Small letters below it read, "get yours today..." There was a small monitor on the billboard that began to play a commercial. It showed a small figurine of hitler that talked when you pulled its string. There was a kid holding one and smiling. He pulled the string and the doll said, "I would die for the Fuhrer." The kid pulled it again an it said, "Hitler says...always eat your vegetables." After a third pull it spoke again, "Always be kind to others, unless they are jews." I laughed as we passed through the town. 

After a bit, we arrived and I broke into the camp and began killing nazi's. I set the jews free and they all ran for the nearby woods. I climbed into a sniper tower, found a rifle and began using the jews as target pactice. Seine communicated telepathically and said, "You follow Hitler?" I replied, "Hell no. Im just in a psychotic mood!" Seine replied, "Good. More food for us." He then began chowing down on some dead jews. I decided I wanted to go after Hitler next. Unfortunately, I woke before me and Seine had found him

----------


## Baron Samedi

You are insane. Also, I almost did cocaine in a dream, but decided against it.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 12, 2010
*Lucid Dream 161: She's a He!*
around 2:30pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was in a large futuristic city. The time period seemed to be set in the future and much of the dialogue in the dream consisted of many unfamiliar terms (that seemd common during the dream, but now I don't know what the f*** we were talking about, lol.) Me and Cliff were standing outside of a large arena. He said, "Are you ready?" I told him I was and we entered the arena. I walked out onto the middle field area and Cliff stood on the side with a clipboard. There was a huge crowd who all began cheering when I walked out onto the field. A floating scoreboard showed my picture and the announcer introduced me..."Now stepping onto the field is the baddest chick in the Zanarkand. She once defeated the entire opposing team with a single life remaining. Please give it up for Zilo!" 

As I walked out onto the field I glanced at the scoreboard and saw myself dressed in a skirt, knees socks, and a pink jersey. I was dressed like a girl and was playing in the most popular female-only sports league. I can't remember what the sport was called, but it was a mix between Blitzball and American Gladiators. The game started and I was kicking the other teams ass. After a while, my team won the championship and I was MVP. I was carried out of the stadium. There was a celebration going on outside the stadium and random guy in a trench coat walked up to me and whispered, "I know your secret." I immediately found Cliff (he was the coach and my agent). I began freaking out thinking that I was going to get caught and my legacy would be ruined. He told me to calm down and just perform a reality check. I immediately became lucid. 

I performed the reality check anyway out of habit. I then climbed up on stage and grabbed the mic. I yelled out to the crowd, "Time to celebrate national orgy day!" The mass crowd all began stripping and starting a gigantic orgy. I took of my girl clothes and joined in on the orgy. After many sexual encounters, someone recongnized me and began yelling, "She's a he! She's a he! She's a he!" The entire naked crowd began chanting "She's a he!" as I woke from the dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 15, 2010
*Lucid Dream 162: Dropping Some Eaves*
around 11:30pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF_


I was driving down the road when I suddenly saw a giant owl fly passed the car. I did a double take and couldn't believe how big the owl was. I pulled over and jumped out of the car. There were hundreds of cars pulled over and everyone was staring at the giant bird (it was like twenty feet long). I overheard two guys talking beside me. I heard one say, "Yeah, the news said they are a new species." The other asked, "Where did they come from?" The first man replied, "No one knows. Some say they came from the moon." I began to think, "I should try and meet up with Nomad again." Bam! Lucidity! 

Everything seemed extremely vivid. I did a few quick stabilization techniques anyway. I decided to just try and teleport myself to the moon. I closed my dream eyes and imagined the moon. I waited until I could feel the cool atmosphere of the moon and then I opened my eyes. I failed once again. I really don't know why I can't get to the f***ing moon. I can do basically anything else I try except get to the moon. Nomad, there must be a dream demon keeping me from gaining access to the moon somehow. I may need you to check it out and see what you can find. I was in a pretty odd looking city. There were several buildings that seemed to be upside down and I saw a flying car pass by every so often. I decided to forget the moon and just explore this bizarre city. As I flew/jogged/looked around the city, it become progressively more futuristic. Some buildings were floating on platforms and others were fading in and out of visibility. Like some sort of stealth camo. It was pretty wild. I was about to enter a large building made purely of tinted glass when I felt a tug on my shoulder. 

I was a bit startled as I turned to see who or what it was. I didn't see anyone behind me. I looked from side to side and I suddenly heard of voice say, "Phone?" It also startled me because the voice had came from my feet. I looked down and saw E.T. (alien from the movie ET...pictured above) standing in front of me. I squatted down and pet him on the head. He began to pur like a cat and he repeated, "Phone?" I reached into my pocket and felt around until I found it. I then pulled out a cell phone and handed it to him. He began dialing numbers and then handed the phone back to me. He said, "Phoned home." I put the phone up to my ear and could hear alot of static. I asked him where home was and he pointed into the sky. I looked up and saw a full moon above me. I then heard a voice through the phone. It was a female voice, but I couldn't hear very well because of all the static. I started pushing buttons on the side of the phone to try and reduce the static. It worked a little bit and I heard a guy talking. I can't remember exactly what he said, but I heard him say "Loaf." I immediately new it was Nomads voice I was hearing. I guessed the woman from before was Raven. The phone suddenly went silent and I could only hear static. I tried calling to Nomad, but I was almost positive they had left the moon. 

I handed E.T. the phone back and told him to call the area that Nomad was in. He dialed a number and then handed it back to me. I immediately heard a woman (Raven?) yelling at Nomad. The yell startled me and I dropped the phone. E.T. scooped it up quickly then began flying away from me. I yelled after him and took flight. He was fast as shit. I managed to catch up to him and get out a, "You bastard!" before he completely disappeared. I looked around and I was now in a large meadow and the city was nowhere to be found. I flew for what seemed like forever and I was still surrounded by a pleasant meadow as far as the eye could see. I was now aggrevated with this dream and I forced myself awake. As soon as I woke up I thought, "Why the f*** did I just do that?" I forced myself awake and I was nowhere near waking up (it didn't feel like I was anyway).

----------


## KingYoshi

March 17, 2010
*Lucid Dream 163: Yoshi the Dream Guide*
around 5:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was on a high school trip. Me and my friends were in our hotel room partying. We were all drinking and I was laying on the bed with Cc. We were making out and fooling around a bit. Chris walked up to me and said, "Dude, f*** this sh*tty school trip. Let's sneak out and go do something!" I was drunk, so I thought it was a good idea. Me, Brian, Cc, and Chris left the hotel and hotwired a car. Chris drove, Cc was in the front seat and me and Brian were in the back. I rolled us a fat blunt and we passed it as we drove down the road with no real destination. Chris was hammered and had one hand on the wheel and one hand providing pleasure in Cc's pants. No surprise, he swerved several times into the other lane. Brian calmly told Chris that he was probably going to kill us all. I responded with, "Nah, you can't die during a lucid." I realized what I had said and performed a nose pinch RC. I was definately dreaming. 

I told Chris to pull over at the tourist area up ahead. We turned the corner and sure enough, there was a scenic viewing area for tourists. We pulled over and there was a large concrete platform at the top of the mountain ledge. I told everyone we were dreaming and taught them the nose pinch RC. I explained how I knew we were dreaming and everyone became lucid. I was talking about all the crazy shit we could do and everyone was getting excited. I told them about me being a Dream Guide on Dreamviews and told them I would help them with their first lucid experience. I flew around above the others and they watched me in amazement. The others were having some trouble flying, but I told them that was normal. 

I looked over the high ledge we were on and saw that there was a river running down below. Everyone took off running and jumped down into the river (it was at least a 30 foot drop). There was a powerline hanging above the river, so I started doing some acrobatics and flipped off it into the water. We all floated down the river and it led us to a large water park that was actually connected to the river. We climbed out and I told everyone we should go down the water slide while lucid. JT was now randomly with us. 

The water slide was a tube slide with back to back loops in it. I climbed to the top and told everyone that we can just pass everyone in the line because we were lucid. I shoved a few DCs out of the way and then dove headfirst into the slide. It was pitch black darkness in the tube, but watersliding through the loops was amazing. We climbed back up to the top of the slide and a DC shouted, "Arrest them! They keep line cutting!" I laughed and told everyone to watch me. I grabbed the kid and launched him off the top of the platform. His body unrealistically splattered on the concrete and dismembered every body part. I then grabbed a large garden hoe that was laying on the platform and began slamming it into some DCs skulls. It was pretty gruesome actually. JT looked a bit frightened. I told him, "Don't worry. They are just DCs. They aren't real people." I then picked up a head I had hacked off and split it open with my hands. I grabbed the brain and threw it at JT. He gave a girly shriek and said, "Ew, thats disgusting." I told him to "grow a set" before diving back into the tube. As I hit the second loop and was completely upside down, I woke abruptly in bed. I thought it was a FA, but I performed a RC and I was indeed awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, I looked in a mirror in a dream, and I was wearing a cute spaghetti strap top, and I could see a training bra underneath with my nipples poking through. I was about to go to prison. I thought, "Shit I am going to get raped."

It was a horrible nightmare, yet funny when I woke up.

We'll help you get to the Moon.

I wonder if those friends in your dream was really them. I think it was. A lot of times people won't remember unless they have good recall.

I had a dream of answering my phone on the moon, and then I slammed it down on the ground because it was staticky. Plus, I hate cel phones. I consider them a necessary evil. Raven said, "why'd do you do that?"

I said, "I hate stupid cel phones." It's not in my DJ, but you just reminded me of it. Usually when my dream cel phone rings I ignore it.  ET's a flake, huh? heheh

----------


## KingYoshi

Normal Dream State
Lucid Dream State
Comments
Dream Accomplishment (Task, Dream Sign Recognized, RC Success, etc)
*Content Warning*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







> Dude, I looked in a mirror in a dream, and I was wearing a cute spaghetti strap top, and I could see a training bra underneath with my nipples poking through. I was about to go to prison. I thought, "Shit I am going to get raped."
> *
> Lmao!*
> 
> It was a horrible nightmare, yet funny when I woke up.
> 
> We'll help you get to the Moon.
> 
> I wonder if those friends in your dream was really them. I think it was. A lot of times people won't remember unless they have good recall.
> ...



*Yeah that little bastard. I was going to kill him, but he disappeared on me, lol. Thats awesome though, I definately think I made a connection with you all in that one.*

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, so I have several dreams that I have for March that haven't been typed up yet, but I'm going to go ahead and put an entry from earlier this morning in now while the details are fresh in my memory. The initial experience was pretty interesting and then the dream was pretty crazy and disturbing. Like many of my dreams, lol.



March 27, 2010
*Lucid Dream 164*: Yoshi's House of Horrors!*
around 5:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Horror/WTF/Romance_


I woke from sleep at around 4:00am. I waked and baked (rolled a blunt/smoked it) and immediately turned on my 360 and started playing FFXIII (probably the reason my mind/body woke up in the first place...I had played until I passed out the night before, lol). At around 5:10 I laid down again and felt extremely tired. I almost immediately went into SP. I figured, why not, so I went with it. The volume of my surroundings suddenly went through the roof and it scared me out of SP (never had heard HH that loud before). I tried to roll over and fall asleep normally for about 20 minutes, but kept hitting SP no matter what I did. Finally, I was so tired that I couldn't keep my eyes open anyway, so I allowed the slowly intensifying sounds to explode my ear dums (not literally  :tongue2: ). 

After the noise died down, I felt someone get in bed beside me (probably because of a thread I read earlier this week). I knew it was a hallucination, so I just ignored it. Suddenly, I felt a pair of hands softly grasp my shoulders. I was a little freaked out, but also very interested in the situation. I after a bit, it felt like someone was literally laying in bed with me, and had rolled over almost on top of me. I could feel them breathing on my neck and they began to whisper in my ear. I thought for a moment that it actually could have been a real person, but their sentences didn't make any sense. I tried to keep my mind calm and interested, but I kept thinking, "I hope they don't scream in my ear." I then would freak out thinking that now they would because I kept thinking it. After a bit of mumbling in my ear, the pressure on my body was gone and I knew I had finished the transition. I was still partly laying facedown (like I had been the entire time), so I rolled over to get out of bed. 

I was still a little freaked out about the experience, so I proceeded to have a sexual themed LD to get back in good spirits, lol. I dove head first out of my window and took flight immediately. I flew until I saw a female enter a nearby house. I then knocked on the door and acted like she was an old friend I hadn't saw in years (even though I didn't have a clue who she was). It worked and she began flirting. I cut to the chase and we began banging on the kitchen table. Half way through the experience she had now become a familiar face. I'm just going to call her Candy for the hell of it, lol.  After a few moments, I told her to call some friends up. She called and only a few moments later there was a knock. I proceed to answer the door naked. 

I opened and there were two guys standing at the door. I looked at them and said, "Who the f*** are you?" One of them said, "Candy just called us to come up here and hang out." I turned and looked at her and said, "No. I meant for you to call other females. Not these f***ers." One of them acted like a badass and said, "I'll come up here whenever I want. Who the f*** are you to tell me that you are..." He hadn't finished his sentence before I pulled a pistol out of my pocket and blasted him between the eyes. Some blood had splattered on the others one face and he looked terrified. I looked over at him and said, "Get the f*** out of here." He took off running and I shouted, "Wait!" I fired a shot at the ground in front of him to get him to stop running. He turned around and I said, "Before you go...clean all this sh** up." He replied, "Y-Yes sir." I then shut the door. 

Candy called some females and a few moments later they arrived. I opened the door and two very sexy females entered. I saw the guy from earlier was still cleaning my porch. He had a tooth brush and some lemon pledge. Before entering the house I told said, "When you are done with that, cut the lawn for me and order me a pet Zebra. I want it in this yard before I'm done f***ing these broads or I'll be forcing one of them to clean up your remains off this porch. You understand." He replied, "Yes master Yoshi." I then proceed to have a 4-way." After a bit, I began to wonder if the guy had gotten a Zebra yet. I opened the door and walked outside. He was using an old fashion push mower (w/o an engine). I then looked out and saw an animal that was half zebra and half brown horse. 

I looked at the guy and said, "Thats not a Zebra." He began stuttering in fear and said, "Th-they were all out of Z-Zebras." I chuckled and said, "They were out of Zebras, but they managed to have a Quagga in stock?" He began to ramble on, begging me not to kill his dream spirit or something stupid. I said, "Luckily, I like that even better than a Zebra, but you still didn't do what I asked, so..." He began to beg again as I used telepathy to speak to the quagga. I was going to have the quagga kill the man, but when it telepathically talked back to me, it had the voice of a stereotypical homosexual (prissy talk with a slight lisp...you know what I mean, lol). I then got another idea. 

*possible disturbing content warning* I told the Quagga to stay put for now, but when that guy approached him, I wanted him to f*** the guy in the ass. I then told the guy that I forgave him and that I wanted him to brush the Quagga's hair for me. I reached in my pocket and felt around until I felt the brush. I pulled out an overly large comb, but figured it would work. I tossed it to him and he walked over to B.W. (its what I named the Quagga....it stands for, "both ways"), I call him B-dub, lol. B-dub kicked the man in the face, knocked him down, rolled him over, and then mounted him. It was quite a disturbing site. I just laughed as the guy screamed louder and louder until his voice began to sound very whiney. It then began to sound very high pitched and almost like a beeping noise. Suddenly I realized his voice WAS a beeping noise. It was my alarm clock. I woke up to my alarm clock going off.

**- This really isn't number 164, but to make it easier I'm just going to number it like that. Why? F*** it! Thats why.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. You're a gangsta! And creepy.

----------


## KingYoshi

Lmao! Yeah that one was even a little weird for me....eh, maybe not  ::D: .



March 18, 2010
*Lucid Dream 165: Three is Better Than Two...or is it?*
around 2:30am
*DILD*

Category - _Party/Romance_


I had just arrived at Mike's house (he's a friend from work). He was throwing a big party 420 party (I'm starting to get excited! My birthday is the 18th and of course I celebrate for three days through 4/20!). I'm sitting on the couch making a two man bong out of a NES console. The stem/bowl was connected to the back where the power brick usually plugs in. Two tubes (for inhaling) came from the controller ports. The console was hollowed out and held the water. I'm seriously thinking about making this for real. Need to buy another NES though. The three I have are in too good of shape to ruin. I also had my NES light gun bowl there. I actually have this in waking life. Mike calls for me to come into the kitchen. 

I walk in and see a large pyramid made of nattie light bottles. He tells me, "Watch this." He then reaches under the table (the one the pyramid is sitting on) and turns a knob. Suddenly, a fine stream of water shoots straight up out of the middle of the pyramid and the water mists down onto the bottles. The mist is extremely cold and caused the bottles to get frosty. We grabbed a few beers from the pyramid and started playing pong. Me and Mike were dominating when the door opened a three females walked in. One of them I recognized. I'll call her candy (why? f*** it, thats why! lol). I beckoned her toward me and asked her how she was doing. After catching up, I learned that she was married and had a kid. I had history with this girl and had planned on taking her to the back room eventually. Now I wasn't so sure. Mike volunteered a break from beer pong and told Candy to be my partner (good man). 

I purposely took the next couple games in overtime (yeah, I'm that good!), so she would get drunk. She told me she wished she hadn't got married and said that she only did because she had gotten pregnant. I took those comments as a green light and invited her to come smoke a blunt in the back room with me. As I led her to the back I ran into Beth (girl I'm very attracted to) in the hallway. I immediately dropped Candy's hand. Beth gave me the, "Really?" look. I thought, "Oh sh**! Now what?" After a brief and awkward exchange of words I began to think of my quick getaway plan if things got disasterous. I had decided to nail Candy real quick, keep it quiet, and try to get real close with Beth throughout the night (She's gf material. Candy, obviously not so much). The only problem was, I couldn't remember who I had road to the party with. In fact, I couldn't remember how I had gotten there at all. I slowly raised my hand up to my nose and thought, "There is no f***ing way I'm dreaming right now." I performed the RC and was literally shocked. 

I took one glance around the room in awe of how realistic this dream was. I then, without further hesitation, beckoned Beth back over to me. I led both of them into the back room. I pulled a blunt out and laid back on the bed. The girls were on either side of me. We smoked a bit of it and I suggested a 3-way. Not waiting for a response, I told them to start making out. They start kissing overtop of me as I finish the blunt and assist them with a little rubbing action. Soon they were naked and began undressing me. Being very turned on and overly excited, the dream started to become unstabile. I stopped them for a moment and began performing a few quick stabilization techniques. Cany and Beth both performed a couple stabilization techniques as well. I would have been a strange site. We were all three naked, I was windshield wiping, Beth was nose pinching, and Candy stood up and started dream spinning, lol. After a few moments, we got back to business. Once we finished the two girls both pulled out guns and held them to my head. 

They then demanded my wallet and car keys. I laughed out loud and said, "Umm...what?" Candy then shot me in the head. I felt the impact and it knocked me back a few paces. It didn't hurt, but pissed me off pretty good. Laughing at this bizarre situation, I got my wallet from my jeans pocket and handed it over. I also handed my keys over. They then attempted to exit the room, but easily grabbed both of them and tied them to the bed post. I then walked back to the door, held out my hand, and shot a large flame onto the carpet. The room caught fire, I exited and locked the door behind me. I walked back through the hall and Mike walked passed me toward the room. I said, "You might not want to go in there." He stopped sniffed the air and said, "I smell burning bitches." I laughed again and said, "Lets roll a giant blunt!" 

I announced to the room and told everyone to combine their weed on the table and we'll roll a gigantic blunt. I asked Mike if he had any gigantic blunt wraps and he brought me a roll of christmas gift wrapping paper. I held out my arms and everything began to hover off the table. I then rolled the massive blunt/joint with telekinesis. The blunt was massive...a few feet in length. We smoked it for a good while before the dream faded beyond repair.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 19, 2010
*Lucid Dream 166: When Hollows Attack*
around 4:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/Exploration_


I was playing on a minor league baseball team. We were in the middle of the game and I was out in right field. Apparently, our pitcher was some sort of phenom because me and the center fielder weren't paying any attention to the game. We were talking and f***ing off. I was throwing small pebbles/rocks I found and the center fielder was diving and catching them. After a few throws, I suddenly realized who the center fielder was. It was Jamaal! The DC from my Hogwarts LDs. I became lucid very easily after this. 

I now noticed that I wasn't on a baseball field at all. I was actually on a Quidditch pitch. Jamaal walked over toward me and said, "So Yosh...what do you make of this new chaser?" I looked back to where the pitchers mound was and the same pitcher from before was throwing quaffles (baseball style) to my buddy Cliff (who was crouched down like a catcher still). Jamaal said, "He's a freak isn't he? Ever saw an arm like that?" I said, "Yeah...in the major leagues." He laughed and said, "To beat it all, that kid is only a second year!" Suddenly, I heard a loud crack from the sky above me. It made me jump. Jamaal looked up into the air and said, "Oh sh**! How did they get on school grounds?" I looked up and saw a huge dark gash in the sky. 

I saw several very large demonic creatures climbing out of the gash. I noticed a familiar white mask and hole in the chest. They were Hollows. I got extremely excited and looked at Jamaal and said, "Do you have your spare Zanpakuto on you?" Jamaal said, "No, where is yours?" I replied, "Probably in my room." Jamaal laughed and said, "Motha f***er, are you a wizard or not? You left your wand in your room?" I reached in my pocket and searched for a bit. I then pulled out my wand. My wand was snow white (the color not the disney character, lol), with a spiral of light green crystal going all the way up. I held it above my head and whispered some nonsense along with the word "zanpakuto." The wand trembled in my hand and then gave a bursting sound. Once the smoke cleared, I looked down and was now holding a zanpakuto. It reminded me alot of the keyblade I summoned in a previous lucid (except it was a sword and not a keyblade). It was made entirely of crystal. There were many intricate spirals of green crystal vines and crystal pot leaves. Jamaal pulled out his zanpakuto which was a large arabian looking sword with a golden naked lady for the hilt. 

The hollows had now made their way to the ground. I leapt high into the air slashed the nearest hollow from head to toe. It let out a death roar, split in half, and disintegrated. I couldn't wait to battle some more. I saw Jamaal fighting one of the corner of my eye. It had knocked him over and was now hoverig above him. I lauched my sword through the air. It spun like a boomerang and sliced through the Hollow's mask and then returned to my hand. The hollow disintegrated. I was starting to battle 3 at one time, when my dream began to fade. I tried to hang on, but I couldn't.

----------


## Cabletv

KingYoshi, I will give you my firstborn child if you adopt me.

But no, seriously, I'm a pretty new LDer, and I've begun to get a little frustrated, although my patience reserves are still quite high. I just have a bunch of questions, and I think a bit of guidance from someone as experienced as you would do me the world of good, at least in these initial stages. Oh and, I must say you have some awesome dreams, aswell as dream goals: the gaming orientated ones are a great idea.

Could I pm you some questions sometime, or offer you an adoption application? Greatly appreciated, and nice dreams - keep it up!

----------


## KingYoshi

Cabletv - I'm glad you enjoy my dreams. I sent you a PM.



March 22, 2010
*Lucid Dream 167: To the Soul Society*
around 6:30am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/Action_


I woke up and realized I had slept through my alarm and was already 2 1/2 hours late for work. I decided to just call in sick. After calling in, I laid back down and figured I would go ahead and attempt a WILD. I used my technique and entered SP with little to no trouble. I heard many muffled and jumbled conversations that slowly grew louder and louder. Once the talking stopped, my body slowly lifted up off the bed and hovered above it. After a few more moments, my body touched back down to my bed and the HH ceased. I stood up and, for a moment, thought I had failed my WILD. I performed a quick RC and realized that I had actually succeeded. I already knew what I wanted to do...I wanted to go to the Soul Society. I figured the easiest way would be to get some assistance from Kisuke Urahara (Mr. Hat'n Clogs). I dove out of my window (headfirst like usual  ::D: ), and took flight before touching the ground. I flew toward the horizon and tried to imagine a japanese town. I kept searching until I spotted a small town/village below. I flew down and landed in the street. I wondered if I was in the right place. I began walking around, searching for a sign of Hat'n Clogs. I walked up to an asian DC and asked him if he knew a Kisuke Urahara. He looked at me like I was crazy and said, "Get away from me Demon!" He then took off running. I badly wanted to chase him down and remove his head from his shoulders (for being an idiot), but I decided to pass up on the distraction. I suddenly saw Jinta laying on the front porch of a nearby house. I walked up to him and Jinta sat up and said, "Who the hell are you?" I decided to leave an impression. I concentrated for a moment until I felt tension growing all over my body. I then spread my arms and released it all at once. I knocked Jinta completely off the porch with my spiritual energy. I then walked into the shop. 

Urahara was standing inside and spoke as I entered. "So, you want to get to the Soul Society....why should I help you?" I replied, "I can be a friend, or I can be an enemy. You don't want me as your enemy." He smiled and said, "Is that so?" He then pointed his zanpaktou (sword) at me. I quickly performed a flash step (disappeared and teleported behind him). Before he could react, I grabbed him by his collar and launched him through the wall of the shop. I saw Ururu had came to his aid. She shouldered her cannon and fired at me. I decided to just allow of her shots to hit and explode on me. Once the smoke cleared, they both were staring at me. Ururu took off running toward me, but Urahara told her to stop. He then stood up and said, "Very well...I can open a portal to the Soul Society, but answer one question for me...What business do you have there?" I said, "I don't know yet." He smiled and then opened the portal. It was a strange blue flame that spun in a circle. I stepped into the portal and felt my body jolt forward through time and space. My vision blurred and I was zooming forward at an intense speed. The environment around me was psychedelic. After I landed, I was just outside of a very large, white wall. I looked around and could see a group of people about a hundred yards away from me. I saw Jidanbo (a giant) standing in front of the group. I quickly flew over and landed amongst the group (I can't remember who all was there, Ichigo and Chad were definately there...not sure who else). Ichigo looked at me and said, "Yoshi...its about time you got here." I replied, "I couldn't find Urahara's shop." We engaged in battle with Jidanbo when the dream started to fade and I woke up.

----------


## KingYoshi

March 24, 2010
*Lucid Dream 168: The Lucid Epic Part 1, Chosen!*
around 2:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


The first part of the dream I remember, I was in the woods with Cliff. We were smoking weed from a strange hand-made wooden pipe. We were both wearing brown leather and animal skin clothing. The time period seemed to be medieval. Me and Cliff were high as sh** and we were walking back to the village when we suddenly saw black smoke up ahead. We took off running and saw that our village had been burned down. Me and Cliff quickly started looking for our friends and family. I was calling out for Beth (who apparently was my girlfriend). I also was looking for my sister (who also lived in the village along with my 1 year old niece and my brother-in-law). There seemed to be no sign of any life in the whole village. There were many dead bodies here and there, mostly men and boys who had apparently attempted to resist the attackers.  Me and Cliff had split up when we entered the village as he was looking for his wife, Jessica. 

I searched some more and saw Cliff kneeling down in front of his house. I approached him and my stomach tightened into a knot. There was Jessica lying in a pool of blood. She seemed to have been stabbed several times. Cliff was above her with tears in his eyes saying, "Don't worry baby. Everything will be alright." Jessica was still alive, but just barely. She coughed up some blood and spoke, "Th-they killed everyone..." her eyes shifted to me and she began to cry. My heart sank and I realized what she was about to say, "B-Beth and I ran for the woods...th-they shot us...and dragged our bodies back to the village." My eyes began to water and I asked softly, "Where is she? Where is Beth?" She began crying again and coughed up a bit more blood. I kneeled down and told Jessica to just relax and take it easy. She began crying uncontrollably and said, "I-I tried to stop them Zack...but they...they..." Cliff held her in his arms and said, "Who were they Jess?" Jess ignored Cliff's question and looked into my eyes. My heart sank again from the look of absolute terror she had in her eyes. My eyes began to flood, but I held it back as best I could. She spoke through intense sobs, "Th...they...fed her to their wolves..." 

I hit my knees and felt lifeless. I hung my head and sat in shock for a while before I heard Cliff saying, "Jess...baby! Baby! No don't die on me! Jess!" Jessica opened her eyes one final time and whispered, "They were Magi...." She died in Cliffs arms. I felt like my body was on auto-pilot and it was running through the village out of my control. I felt lifeless as I searched for my sister and her family. I opened the door to an underground shelter that was in the village and could see pools of blood in the floor. I swung the door open wide and the darkness in the room vanished as the sunlight entered. I saw my sister, dead, still clutching my niece in her arms. My eyes began to pour tears as I rolled her over to check Jaden (my niece). Jaden let out a loud cry. I picked her up and found that she was unharmed. She continued to cry and yelled, "Mamma" a couple of time as we exited the building. I returned to Cliff, who had covered Jess' body with a blanket. I looked at him and said, "What are we going to do?" He looked up at me and said, "We are going to kill them all. Every Magi." We both grabbed the supplies we could find (that weren't burnt) and headed into the woods. I grabbed a blanket to wrap Jaden in, a sword, a couple daggers/knives, and I changed into a black hooded cloak. 

We walked for a while through the woods and I could feel someone watching us. Finally, I told Cliff to hold Jaden. I then took off running and jumped over a pile of brush to our right. I was suddenly frozen in mid-air. An old man with a wooden staff held high, walked out from behind a nearby tree. He lowered the staff and I fell to the ground. I quickly jumped up and pointed my sword at him. He smiled and said, "There aren't many I can say this too, but I am not your enemy." He then told me and Cliff that he had felt the tragedy and the loss of life from deep within his heart and he came to investigate. He told us that the "High Court" were the ones responsible. Cliff replied, "I thought the Magi were extinct...when did the High Court fade to dark?" The wizard (who was called Juppo) told us that the Magi were resurrected with a new power called lucidity. He then looked directly at me. I immediately performed a RC and realized I was definately dreaming. 

A huge relief came over me (though with the bizarre setting and circumstance, I laughed a bit to myself at how upset I had gotten earlier). I thought this dream plot was way too "juicy" to pass up. Juppo looked at me, smiled, and said, "Yes...you too have the gift known as lucidity. You two will bring order and justice back to our lands. You two have been chosen by the gods." Juppo whistled and two jet black horses came trotting up to us from out of the shadows. Juppo spoke, "Aggro and Therron may be of assistance to you." I mounted Aggro and Cliff took Therron. Juppo offered to deliver my niece to a neaby family that would take very good care of her. Even being lucid, I was a bit hesitant to hand her over. I looked into Juppo's eyes and saw nothing but kindness, so I handed her over and said, "If anything happens to her, you'll suffer a fate worse than death." Juppo smiled and said, "She will be treated like a queen...I assure you. He then said he would come find us in the near future. We then took off riding through the woods. After a short time, the horses sprouted large black wings and took flight. I told Cliff to lead the way (as I didn't know where to go next). I followed him as we flew over some unbelievable landscape. The views were absolutely amazing. I saw a castle up ahead and as we closed in on it, the dream began to fade. I immediately prepared to DEILD....

----------


## KingYoshi

March 24, 2010
*Lucid Dream 169: The Lucid Epic Part 2, Revenge!*
*DEILD*

Category - _Action_


My previous dream faded and I prepared to DEILD. After a smooth transition back into the dream state, I was now standing in front of the large castle from before. Cliff was sitting off to the side, sharpening his blade. He seemed to be on the verge of tears. After a few silent moments, he stood up and said, "This is the Duke of Nollande, Allar Hatten's castle. Juppo says that he has been training Magi." I looked back at the castle and said, "Lets f*** 'em up!" Cliff took flight and I followed suite. We landed on the right look-out tower. I slit the guards throat as Cliff headed down the stairs into the tower. I followed him and watched as Cliff set the next two guards on fire with his hands. 

We made our way down the tower and to the ground level of the castle. We were met by a group of knights (about 10 of them). One of the knights stepped forward and began to speak, "Surrender to us now, or rot within these walls." I smiled and Cliff's hands burst into flame. I looked over at him and he had a psychotic look in his eyes. The knight spoke again, "Don't think that your black magic can defeat us. We have been..." I quickly threw my sword and impaled the talking knight between the eyes. He died instantly and fell to the ground. I then flew forward and ripped my sword from the knights face and began slicing up the others. I saw balls of flame flying by me in my peripheral vision. Several knights were set ablaze and let out loud screams of agony. Cliff finished off the last knight by ripping his heart from his chest with his flaming hands. We took off down the long hallway and entered a large centrally located courtyard. 

Cliff began setting the outside area ablaze with his fireballs. I held my arms into the air and began some dark magic chanting (can't remember the chant, but I'm sure it was nonsense, lol.) The sky suddenly grew dark and sinister. I then began controlling the lightning from the sky with my hand motions. I struck the castle walls around me, causing the inner quarters to be exposed. Cliff then launched fireball after fireball into the interior of the castle. Many guards/knights/servants attempted to resist us, but they were either torched by Cliff or struck dead by my lightning. After a while, nearly the entire castle was burning and in ruin. Dead bodies littered the courtyard and me and Cliff took off toward the Duke's quarters (the only part of the castle that was still navigable). 

When we arrived, the Duke's door was locked, so I kicked it in. We found the Duke cowering in the corner like a pussy. I flash stepped (disappeared and reappeared) in front of the Duke and grabbed him by the throat. I then slammed him against a lighting fixture that was mounted to the wall. It impaled him through his shoulder, but he was still very much alive. Cliff looked at me and said, "For Ingram Village!" I then looked at the Duke and said, "This is going to be very, very painfull for you. In fact, I don't want you to even see what we are doing to you." I pulled out my dagger and cut out the Duke's eyes. The Duke screamed and howled in pain. He then began to beg, "Please...please...what do you want to know? I'll tell you everything! Just please don't kill me." Cliff spat into the Dukes mouth and said, "Shut the f*** up! Unfortunately for you, we don't want to know anything. We are here for one purpose....to KILL!" He began sobbing heavy and his eyes sockets were blackened and bleeding profusely. 

Cliff stabbed the Duke in the thigh and began slowly twisting the blade. I took my dagger cut off his fingers. He was screaming in pain as me and Cliff carved a "C" and a "Z" in his chest. I then separated his head from his shoulders. I grabbed the head and Cliff grabbed the body. We then flew out of the castle back to the front door. I grabbed a spear from a dead guard and planted it into the ground. I jammed the duke's head on the spear and Cliff speared the Duke's carved up body into the front door. I looked at Cliff and said, "Whistle for the horses." He whistled and they teleported from out of the shadows. We mounted the horses and I asked, "Who is next?" Cliff replied, "Nah, I want them to find the castle and panic. Lets go to town and hit up a tavern!" I told him to lead the way. He took flight and I followed him. We flew for a while before we approached a small town. We landed and there were several guards stationed at the entrance to the town. 

They stopped us as we tried to enter and said, "We need to see your papers!" I looked at them and asked, "What do you mean?" The guard looked annoyed and said, "Your f***ing identification papers!" I didn't hesitate...I pulled out my sword and cut one of the guards head clean from his shoulders. The other guard reached for his sword, but Cliff was much too fast for him. Cliff stabbed/impaled the guard with his hand. The guard coughed up some blood as Cliff smiled psychotically. The guard burst into flames from the inside. We then proceed into the town, but not before picking up the first guards head and carrying it with us. We walked up to the tavern/bar and entered. 

There were many people in the small buliding and there was some folk music playing. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a blunt. We fired it up and Cliff pointed ahead and said, "Dibbs!" I looked where he pointed and there was a very sexy dancer/gypsy. I scanned the room until I found my prospect. It was a young waitress (couldn't have been older than 17 or 18). I pointed her out to Cliff and he replied, "Nice choice...what do you say we trade after we are done?" I agreed. We then took the two girls up stairs and into a room with two beds. I f***ed the waitress as Cliff f***ed the gypsy in the other bed. After a little bit, we switched girls and I railed the gypsy. Cliff said he was going to go ask around and get some information on our next target. When he left, I took both girls and started having a very hot 3-way. During this "encounter" the dream became unstabile and I allowed myself to wake up (so I wouldn't forget anything).

----------


## KingYoshi

March 27, 2010
*Lucid Dream 170: The Lucid Epic Part 3, Dragon Riders*
around 1:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Action/Exploration_


I laid down for a quick nap and entered SP. After some brief HI, I transitioned into the dream state. I got out of bed and took flight. I crashed through my window and flew off toward the horizon. I decided that I wanted to continue the plot from my last two dreams. I flew in search of familiar (or related setting). I flew until I approached a small village. I noticed there were flashes/bursts of colorful flames down below. I flew down to check it out. I saw Cliff standing in front of a defenseless old woman. She was begging for her life. Cliff had a crazed look in his eye as he held his hand above his head. It suddenly caught fire and with one swift motion, the old lady was being torched alive. I walked up to Cliff and improvized a few lines (to cover up some plot holes, lol). 

I spoke, "I woke up and saw you were gone. I asked around and heard there was a massacre going on in the next town. Whats going on man?" He was breathing heavily and responded, "They were harboring military from the magi division. I asked them to hand them over quietly, but they refused." We paused for a moment and he spoke again, "If you don't feel comfortable you can..." I broke him off half way and said, "Quick some of them are getting away!" He looked in the direction that I was pointing. There were some villagers trying to run for the forest. We took flight and hunted them down like animals. We hunted nearly everyone in town, but let a few survivors escape (so they could tell the tale). I asked Cliff what the next target was. He told me that the head of the magi's brother owned a large castle nearby. I told him that I had an idea for a little extra fun. I suggested that we should find a cave and tame a couple of dragons. Take them to the castle and wreck some havoc. I asked him if he knew a good cave nearby and he responded, "I know this land better than anyone don't I? Of course I know a good dragon cave!" I then followed his lead. 

We soon came upon a large sinister looking cave. I could hear the heavy breathing coming from within the cave. We walked in and down a long dark passageway. Soon we came upon one sleeping dragon and another was perched high in the cave looking around. Cliff looked at me and said, "So, do you have a plan?" I responded, "Yep." I then took off running toward the dragons and singing to the top of my lungs, "Zip-a-dee-do-dah zip-a-dee-day, my oh my, what a wonderful day..." The two dragons quickly became aware of our presence. I heard Cliff shout, "You crazy f***!" I laughed and took flight. I soared around the dragons singing "Zip-A-Dee-Do-Dah" as they blew fire in attempts to scorch me. I just f***ed with them for a while. I flew around, punched their noses, and dodged their viscious snapping jaws. Cliff had now mounted one of the dragons, but it didn't like it at all. He struggled to stay on the dragon's back as it flailed around like a fish out of water. I mounted the other dragon and used my telepathy to seduce the dragon into a tranquil state (jedi mind tricks, lol). 

I then spoke to the dragon with telepathy...I said, "We are here not to cause you harm, but to unleash your inner self. We want your assistance in destroying a nearby castle." The dragon spoke back (with telepathy). Its voice sounded exactly like Bowser's from the old Super Mario Bros. Show. He said, "Why would we assist you?" I replied, "If you help us, you will get to live. Not to mention, an entire castle full of all the human meat your stomach can hold." The dragon responded, "There is a reason we don't just go attacking castles. What makes you thin we will succeed?" I told him that he had never met something with as much power as us. The dragon laughed and told me that if I provided him with proof of our power, they would assist us. I smiled and placed the dragon under a full body paralysis. I then flew over to Cliff's dragon, pulled out my sword, and cut the dragon's head clean off. The other dragon cursed and yelled roared at me. He couldn't move due to the paralysis and he cursed me for it. I told him to shut the f*** up and watch. I then nodded at Cliff. We both placed our hands on the dragon and a white light flashed and lit up the cavern. After our eyes adjusted back from the sudden flash, the dragons head was once agian attached and he was alive. 

I turned to my dragon and said, "If you have ever saw someone bring back the dead, I'll kiss your ugly dragon ass." He laughed and agreed to come with us. I named my dragon Yoshi (imagine that). Cliff's was named Carmelo (he named it, lol). Anyway, we mounted the dragons and flew out of the cave and toward the castle. As we approached the castle, I began my nonsense chant. The sky grew dark and the clouds swirled above the castle. Cliff looked up and said, "Tornadoes today huh? Nice!" I summoned several tornadoes that formed in the clouds above. I sent them through the castle as we attacked on our dragons. The scene was complete chaos and all around f***ing awesome! There were tornadoes tearing through the castle as our dragons blew massive streams of fire and slammed into parts of the castle. I told the dragon to keep causing destruction as I "prepared" him some food. I jumped off the dragon and fell 100 feet or more, into the interior of the castle. I could hear the crashing and thunderous booms as I ran through the hall of the castle. The residents inside were panic-stricken. I began to slay anyone who stepped in my path. 

Finally, I had reached the royal quarters. I busted down the door and met, to my surprise, Hugh Jackman. He was dressed in clothes fit for royalty. He spoke and said, "Who the hell are you people?" I replied, "Just a couple of survivors from Ingram Village." Hugh laughed and spoke again, "Ah, I see. I had alot of fun at Ingram Village. I suppose some of the blood still on this sword belongs to your relatives." I immediately flash stepped and impaled Hugh in the stomach. He coughed up blood and whispered, "My brother Clovis will stop you. If your only fuelis revenge, you will most certainly fail." I replied, "Really? It hasn't slowed us down yet! I then lifted Hugh into the air with my sword and took flight. I flew back outside and landed in front of my dragon. Hugh laughed and said, "Nice pet!" I then thrust my sword in a uppercut motion an dlaunched Hugh into the air. Yoshi caught him in his mouth and held him there for a moment. I used my telepathy and said, "Chew him very slowly. I want him to feel as much of it as possible." Yoshi slowly began to bite down and blood sprayed from the dragons mouth. Hugh screamed in agony, before going silent. An arm fell out of the dragons mouth and landed at my feet. 

Cliff and Carmelo touched down and I saw Cliff was smiling again. He spoke from atop his dragon, "Was that him?" I replied, "Yeah...how you feeling man?" He replied, "It gets easier each time I see something like that." He pointed toward Yoshi's mouth and Hughs remains (which now only consisted of ridiculous amounts of blood. We flew the dragons back to the nearby wooded area and decided to set up camp. Cliff used his telekinetic powers to create a tent. I told Cliff that I was going to go perform the Task of the Month while he rested. I then mounted Yoshi and we flew through the forest. I tried to imagine a forest of truffula trees, but it wasn't working. I got an idea, so I guided Yoshi back down to the ground. I hopped off of him and began searching for some "magic" mushrooms. After I found some brilliant blue and orange colored mushrooms, I quickly choked them down (they tasted horrible...just like in waking life, lol). Slowly my vision began to brighten, until I was surrounded by a bright, vivid, anime style forest. I walked back to Yoshi and noticed that the entire environment was now anime/cartoon style. I mounted Yoshi (who was also now a cartoon) and we took flight. I imagined truffula trees and soon saw one. I then saw another...and another...and pretty soon the whole forest was now truffula trees. The trees were all bobbing back and forth and appeared to be dancing. I saw many strange animals (that may or may not have been Dr. Suess characters). During my flight through this trippy forest, I awoke from my dream.

----------


## XeL

Oh my god dude, the "I smell burning bitches" part literally made me laugh my ass off. I fucking love your dreams man.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Oh my god dude, the "I smell burning bitches" part literally made me laugh my ass off. I fucking love your dreams man.



Lol, if you only knew the guy, it would be even funnier! Glad you are enjoying them  ::D: !

----------


## KingYoshi

March 29, 2010
*Lucid Dream 171: Running of the Birds*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Action/Horror_


Me, Cliff and JT are on a road trip. We are driving to some football game. Me and JT are taking shots of Vodka and Cliff (the driver) is drinking a coke and rum. We are all getting pretty drunk and I pull out a blunt and light it up. We passed it around for a bit and Cliff then pulls into a rest stop because he has to use the bathroom. We are the only car in the lot and I get out and walk into the bathroom. I see Cliff backed against the wall and a pretty buff guy yelling at him. He yelled, "You little fucking bastard! What did you say to me!?!" Cliff was staying calm and tried to tell the guy that he was drunk and he was just singing a song. I then spoke, "Hey, whats your problem guy?" The man turned around and said, "I don't think this is any of your f***ing business! Leave before I kick your ass!" He pointed his finger in my face and I immediately grabbed it, broke it, and then punched the guy as hard as I could. He staggered, and Cliff punched him in the back of the head. The guy fell to the ground and reached for his belt. Cliff immediately pulled out a pistol and shot the man in the head. 

I thought to myself, "Oh shit." I managed to stay calm and immediately began trying to think of a way to get out of this situation. I looked in the guys hand and saw he was holding a badge. It was a police badge. My heart sunk into my stomach, and I looked at Cliff and said, "Dude. He was a cop." At that time JT came in and I briefly explained what happened. JT started freaking out saying, "Oh shit, oh shit! We are going to prison. We are fucked!" I was thinking hard and the only thing I could think of, was to hide the body." Cliff looked at me and said, "I f***ed up man. What am I going to do?" I told him that I was with him all the way and we would figure something out. I told them to make sure that they didn't get any blood on their clothes. I then went out to the car and got some trashbags. I carefully wrapped his head with the trashbag and dragged him out of the bathroom. When we got outside, there was a woman standing there. She saw the body and screamed! I heard a couple shots and saw the woman drop. 

I thought to myself, "Oh my god, we are f***ed!" Before I could think of what to do now, I heard a police siren in the distance. I looked at JT and Cliff and said, "We gotta get the f*** out of here!" We ran and jumped in the car and took off. I was driving and kept thinking, "I can't believe that just happened!" JT was freaking out in the back and Cliff calmly looked back at him and said, "What is wrong with you? We kill people in our dreams all the time." I thought out loud, "Oh thank god!" I then performed a RC to confirm the good news. 

I slammed the breaks and whipped the car around in the other direction. I drove back to the rest stop and saw the cop cars all parked there. I pulled in and got out of the car. I looked toward the bathroom entrance and saw three cops riding ostriches. They were gathered around the dead body and the Ostriches were eating the body. I walked up and said, "Whats going on here?" The cops turned their heads and their faces were deformed and decaying. It scared me at first. The cop spoke with a thick southern accent, "Ya'll responsible for this here body?" I was surprised by his voice, but told him that we were. He replied, "Well our ostriches sure do appreciate it. They've been eating curry chicken for the passed few weeks. Ter be honest...its been give'n them the shits! We Death Bringers were getting tired of scooping that bird shit every five god dang minutes!" The ostriches had blood pouring from their mouths and I noticed that had some vicious teeth. I got an idea and I then challenged the death bringers to an ostrich joust (idea from the NES game "Joust"). They laughed and said, "Son we have been jousting these here ostriches since Moby Dick was a tadpole!" I asked them where the spare ostriches were and they told me they kept them in the trunk. 

I went up to the police car and popped the trunk. Twenty or more ostriches jumped out of the trunk and started running around like crazy. I mounted one and road down to the death bringers. JT and Cliff joined me on their ostriches. One of the death bringers spoke, "Ok, if one of us win...we get to devour your souls. What do you want if you guys win? You can choose anything in the world." I tried to think of something good we could get for winning when Cliff suddenly burst out, "If we win, we get fried ice cream!" I looked at him and said, "What? Everything in the world and you want fried ice cream?" He replied, "What...I got the munchies. Besides, fried ice cream is f***ing awesome!" I thought about it for a second and said, "Yeah fried ice cream IS very good...Ok! Fried Ice cream it is!" We then began the joust/race. We were racing through the woods and it was much like a demolition race. We were all on ostriches and were holding lances. The ostriches knew where to go and I just kept smacking the death bringers with my lance. I concentrated and lit my lance on fire (with my mind). I then stabbed one of the ostriches with my lance. It burst into flame and the death bringer let out an evil shriek and fell off. I then pulled the reigns on my ostrich and it took flight. I was zooming through the air when I felt the dream fading. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I laughed so hard I teared up at the fried ice cream!

Your dreams are so insane, but they make sense in their world. Do you think your friends in your dreams are real people, or DC's?
Your dreams would make cool comics, man. You must be a funny mofo, because your dreams are hilarious.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I laughed so hard I teared up at the fried ice cream!
> 
> Your dreams are so insane, but they make sense in their world. Do you think your friends in your dreams are real people, or DC's?
> Your dreams would make cool comics, man. You must be a funny mofo, because your dreams are hilarious.



Hmm...I have asked my friends about them, but they all have terrible recall. None of them practice LDing, but have had LDs before. Its possible, but its also just as likely that they are DCs and act real because I often treat them like they are real. I'm glad your enjoying them and I must admit, I've never had much trouble getting laughs  :tongue2: .

----------


## KingYoshi

Due to some personal/family issues amongst other things, I haven't been online much at all. I'm going to be away for a few months (at the least...hopefully not too much longer). I'm stepping down as a dream guide as well. Hopefully, when I return, I'll be able to join the DGs once again. Thanks to everyone who reads (or has read) my DJ and hopefully it won't be too long before I return...strong as ever. Good Luck everyone!

----------

